# IVF/ICSI/FET Cycle Starting November... Anyone else? - 4 BFN, 6 BFP, 1 angel!



## Megg33k

I thought I'd start a November thread... I saw Oct, but I won't be starting until Nov 1. Anyone else? I'll be happy to keep track of everyone in here! :hugs: and :dust: to all!

Info on different COH protocols from my clinic's website: https://www.haveababy.com/files/an_individualized_approach_to_coh.pdf


*teapot - IVF #1*

Consent signing Oct 11
Down Regging on Nov 8
Stimming on Dec 1
EC on Dec 15 (2 eggs - 2 embies)
ET on Dec 17 - PUPO w/ 1!

*helenttc - IVF #2*
(IVF #1 :angel:)

Down Regging on Oct 19
Stimming Nov 11
EC on Nov 26 (7 eggs - 4 embies)
ET on Nov 29 - PUPO w/ 2!
:bfn: :cry:

*Blue12 - ICSI #2*
(ICSI #1 :bfn:)

Down Regging on Nov 4
EC on Nov 28 (10 eggs - 6 embies)
ET on Dec 1 - PUPO w/ 2!
:bfp: :yipee:

*Isi Buttercup - IVF #1*

Down Regging on Oct 2
EC on Oct 31 (12 eggs - 9 embies)
ET on Nov 5 - PUPO w/ 2!
:bfn: :cry:

*fluffystar - IVF #1*

Down Regging on Nov 4
Stimming on Nov 23
EC on Dec 6 (3 eggs - 1 embie)
ET on Dec 8 - PUPO w/ 1!
:bfn: :cry:

*Wallie - IVF #1*

IVF in Dec 2010

*Nvr2Late - IVF #2*
(IVF #1 cancelled)

Waiting to start in Nov
Cancelled - Converted to IUI

*caroleb73 - IVF #1*

Down Regging on Oct 31
Baseline Scan on Nov 9
Cycle Cancelled but Started Again!
EC on Dec 15 (13 eggs - 7 embies)
ET on Dec 20 - PUPO w/2!
:bfp: :angel:

*Kiki09 - IVF #1*

Blood Work on Nov 1

*MySillyGirls - ICSI #2*
(ICSI #1 :bfn:)

Down Regging on Oct 20
Stimming ~Nov 20

*Tory123 - FET #1*

Down Regging on Oct 17 
1st Scan Nov 8
FET Nov 25 - PUPO w/ 2!
:bfn: :cry:

*Megg33k - ICSI #1*

Down Regging on Nov 14
Baseline E2 on Nov 24
Stimming on Nov 27
EC on Dec 7 (4 eggs - 3 embies)
ET on Dec 10 - PUPO w/ 2!
:bfp: :yipee:

*Mamamirfy*

Stimming Nov 4
EC Nov 19 (7 eggs - 5 embies)
ET on Nov 25 - PUPO w/ 2!
:bfp: :yipee:


*raf-wife - IVF #1*

Short protocol shortly after Dec 25

*natp18 - IVF #2*
(IVF #1 :angel:)

Down Regging on Nov 11
EC on Dec 14 (14 eggs - 8 embies)
ET on Dec 17 - PUPO w/ 2!
:bfp: :yipee:

*Sammy2009 - IVF #3*
(IVF #1 :angel:, FET #1 & IVF #2 :bfn:, FET #2 cancelled)

EC Nov 17 (10 eggs - 7 embies)
ET Nov 22 - PUPO w/ 2!

*maxxiandniko - IVF #1*

Stimming on Nov 6
EC on Nov 15 (11 eggs - 5 embies)
ET on Nov 21 - PUPO w/ 2!
:bfp: :yipee:

*rchurchlow - IVF #1*

Currently Stimming
EC ~ Nov 30
ET ~ Dec 3

*scomar - ICSI #1*

ET on Dec 18 - PUPO w/2!
:bfp: :yipee:
​


----------



## Helen76

Hi Megg,

Possibly me! I've got a follow up next week. Our first attempt ended up being a chemical preg. 

Will let you know next week. Best of luck!

H xx


----------



## teapot

Hi Megg & H,

Me too I think! eek! I've got my consent signing appt on 11th Oct (which will be CD 21, but got to have virus screening that day so won't be able to start til Nov cycle).

Reckon I'll start DR around 10th Nov. I'm VERY scared/spooked.

This is our first IVF (diagnosed endo which has wrecked my tubes, 1 x blocked & 1 x partially open but damaged) so I don't know much, but will do my best to be supportive where I can.

Best of luck guys :thumbup:
x


----------



## Megg33k

Does down regging start at the beginning of the IVF cycle? I don't know much of anything! :( My cycle is set to start Nov 1, so that's what I've put... but I haven't a clue if its correct! LOL


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone and thanks Megg for pointing me to this thread.

I've no idea how this IVF thing works either, I suppose we'll just have to figure it all out, when it happens. At least there's a few newbies going through this, so we can go through it together.

I've no problems that they've found but OH has sperm antibodies which is a pain in the ass! We've tried two IUI's and on IVF waiting list with NHS but that would be June 2011 so we're funding a cycle ourselves as otherwise I'll go off my head. We've been ttc for over 3 years now.


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you came by, Wallie! :) 

I guess I could post my story... We've been trying off and on for 3.5 (almost 4) years. We only took breaks when my DH was ill and then I had a major hormonal imbalance that caused AF-like bleeding almost constantly for 2 years. Yes, I was stupid for letting it go that long... but that's neither here nor there. I'm unexplained... He's just at average or slightly below in some categories. We had a failed IUI this past cycle, and it broke my heart. I need something with a higher success rate and higher degree of control. So, off to IVF we go!


----------



## teapot

I've been following (stalking I suppose) the ladies in the August & September threads & found it so useful for info. 
That's the main way I've learnt anything is by reading posts of people going through it.

Finding it all very scary. When we were 'trying' & oblivious to any problems, the thought of PG was fine, now that it seems more planned & fixed I'm feeling quite spooked by it & questioning if I'll be a good mum/will we cope etc. 
Is this normal? I'm not explaining myself very well, but I don't personally know anyone who's needed fertility treatment (as far as i'm aware anyway). 

We've spoke about how far we'll take treatment & at what point we'll call it a day if it doesn't work & we're both agreed on that (I hope that's not a really naive statement).

...rambling now, just very worried & got 5lbs to lose!

Teapot. x


----------



## LisaBananaman

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind but I have been stalking this thread a little bit!

Basically, I am probably coming over here from TTC. My HSG showed that both my tubes are damaged and that IVF is our only real option going forward. I still have to have the lap and dye in mid-October to confirm but the FS expects to refer me for IVF straight afterwards :-(

I'm really upset about the whole thing - really didn't expect this would be the outcome. Am also really nervous about it, so keeping up to date on your experiences and stories as you start IVF would be really useful. Hope you girls don't mind :flower: and wish you every success with your IVF journeys xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> I've been following (stalking I suppose) the ladies in the August & September threads & found it so useful for info.
> That's the main way I've learnt anything is by reading posts of people going through it.
> 
> Finding it all very scary. When we were 'trying' & oblivious to any problems, the thought of PG was fine, now that it seems more planned & fixed I'm feeling quite spooked by it & questioning if I'll be a good mum/will we cope etc.
> Is this normal? I'm not explaining myself very well, but I don't personally know anyone who's needed fertility treatment (as far as i'm aware anyway).
> 
> We've spoke about how far we'll take treatment & at what point we'll call it a day if it doesn't work & we're both agreed on that (I hope that's not a really naive statement).
> 
> ...rambling now, just very worried & got 5lbs to lose!
> 
> Teapot. x

I feel a bit more confident about the process because I have a cousin who has done it 5 times. Granted, 2 failed, 1 loss, and 2 children... but I don't think her story is typical. I know (online) of several people who got it first try! 

I'm sure you'll do just fine! And, you'll be an amazing mum!

As far as your potentially "naive statement"... My husband and I had that discussion. We said we'd give it until I was 35 (I'm turning 30 in Feb), and we would only go as far as drugs... no more treatment than that. Well, we've thrown age limits out the window... and I'm starting IVF in a month. So... :shrug:



LisaBananaman said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I have been stalking this thread a little bit!
> 
> Basically, I am probably coming over here from TTC. My HSG showed that both my tubes are damaged and that IVF is our only real option going forward. I still have to have the lap and dye in mid-October to confirm but the FS expects to refer me for IVF straight afterwards :-(
> 
> I'm really upset about the whole thing - really didn't expect this would be the outcome. Am also really nervous about it, so keeping up to date on your experiences and stories as you start IVF would be really useful. Hope you girls don't mind :flower: and wish you every success with your IVF journeys xxxxx

Aw.. I always wish for everyone that this wasn't where they ended up. But, I do hope that our experiences can help you if you need to go this route! :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Maybe . . . although I think it could be Dec.
Consultant said before christmas so who knows!
I'll let you know O:)



Wallie said:


> Hi everyone and thanks Megg for pointing me to this thread.
> 
> I've no idea how this IVF thing works either, I suppose we'll just have to figure it all out, when it happens. At least there's a few newbies going through this, so we can go through it together.
> 
> I've no problems that they've found but OH has sperm antibodies which is a pain in the ass! We've tried two IUI's and on IVF waiting list with NHS but that would be June 2011 so we're funding a cycle ourselves as otherwise I'll go off my head. We've been ttc for over 3 years now.

My OH has anti bodies too :(
100% 90% and 90% booo!!!!

We got told that it wasn't them that caused the problems but his count instead :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... What's this anti-body thing? I don't understand! I'm not used to not knowing what things mean! LOL


----------



## Wallie

maaybe2010 said:


> Maybe . . . although I think it could be Dec.
> Consultant said before christmas so who knows!
> I'll let you know O:)
> 
> 
> 
> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone and thanks Megg for pointing me to this thread.
> 
> I've no idea how this IVF thing works either, I suppose we'll just have to figure it all out, when it happens. At least there's a few newbies going through this, so we can go through it together.
> 
> I've no problems that they've found but OH has sperm antibodies which is a pain in the ass! We've tried two IUI's and on IVF waiting list with NHS but that would be June 2011 so we're funding a cycle ourselves as otherwise I'll go off my head. We've been ttc for over 3 years now.
> 
> My OH has anti bodies too :(
> 100% 90% and 90% booo!!!!
> 
> We got told that it wasn't them that caused the problems but his count instead :shrug:Click to expand...

Really? I'm sorry but I don't know what to believe now. I just read recently that someone who had alot of problems herself and OH had antibodies, they went through 4 IVF cycles and then got pregnant naturally. FS said IVF is our only option. We have tried 2 IUI's though with no luck.


----------



## Wallie

Here's a long answer if you're interested:

Normally, our bodies develop antibodies to help protect our immune system against illnesses. However, sometimes our bodies develop antibodies to the wrong thing, which can cause negative repercussions. Among infertile men, about 10% will be diagnosed with having antisperm antibodies, a condition that can significantly decrease your chances of pregnancy.

Normally, the testes contain a natural barrier, known as the blood-testes barrier. This barrier acts a protective layer that prevents immune cells from being able to access sperm within the male reproductive tract. Yet, this barrier can be broken, through injury to the reproductive tract, thereby allowing the immune cells to come into contact with the sperm. 

Once the barrier is broken, immune cells are able to detect the presence of sperm due to their unique antigen surface. This triggers a response by the immune system to treat sperm as an "invader" and attack it. Antibodies then attach themselves to different parts of the sperm and interfere with male fertility in a number of ways. 

Antibodies that are located on the tail of sperm can cause the sperm to become immobilized or clump together. When antibodies are found on the head of sperm, they can prevent the sperm from being able to efficiently make its way through a womans cervical mucus to the egg. However, it is also possible for a woman to develop antisperm antibodies in her cervical mucus, which will only serve to hinder attempts at conception even more. It is thought that antisperm antibodies in cervical mucus could account for as much as 40% unexplained infertility cases. 

Sperm that does manage to make it to the egg can have a difficult time properly binding and fertilizing the egg due to antibodies attached to its head. 

Reasons for Antisperm Antibodies
There are numerous reasons why the natural barrier between sperm and the immune system can be broken causing antisperm antibodies to form. Some of these factors include: 

Injury to the testicles
Undescended testicles
Twisting of the testicles
Infection
Testicular cancer
Testicular biopsy
CAVD
Varicocele
Additionally, men who have undergone a vasectomy reversal are particularly prone to developing this fertility problem. Close to 70% of men who have had their vasectomy reversed will develop antisperm antibodies. 

Treating Antisperm Antibodies
Detecting antisperm antibodies is usually fairly simple as a semen analysis should be able to identify whether the antibodies are present. It is also possible to do an individual test that looks specifically for antisperm antibodies on sperm or, in women, in cervical mucus. However, getting rid of the antibodies may not be as easy. 

While the use of corticosteroids can decrease the number of antibodies, temporarily restoring fertility, it is necessary to use very high doses. These high doses often cause serious side effects, thereby making this solution less desirable. Women who have antisperm antibodies may be prescribed suffering from this problem. Some couples have found success with IUI as this involves depositing sperm directly into the uterus. This technique appears to work best in couples whose difficulties stem from the cervical mucus. Washing sperm before the procedure can also rid the sperm of most antibodies. 

Overall, though,IVF has proven to be the most helpful method in helping couples with antisperm antibodies conceive. Again, washing sperm beforehand is often helpful. HOwever, in some cases, it may be necessary to incorporate ICSI into the treatment as well.


----------



## maaybe2010

Megg there's not much more I can add to that ^^^ :haha:




Wallie said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe . . . although I think it could be Dec.
> Consultant said before christmas so who knows!
> I'll let you know O:)
> 
> 
> 
> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone and thanks Megg for pointing me to this thread.
> 
> I've no idea how this IVF thing works either, I suppose we'll just have to figure it all out, when it happens. At least there's a few newbies going through this, so we can go through it together.
> 
> I've no problems that they've found but OH has sperm antibodies which is a pain in the ass! We've tried two IUI's and on IVF waiting list with NHS but that would be June 2011 so we're funding a cycle ourselves as otherwise I'll go off my head. We've been ttc for over 3 years now.
> 
> My OH has anti bodies too :(
> 100% 90% and 90% booo!!!!
> 
> We got told that it wasn't them that caused the problems but his count instead :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'm sorry but I don't know what to believe now. I just read recently that someone who had alot of problems herself and OH had antibodies, they went through 4 IVF cycles and then got pregnant naturally. FS said IVF is our only option. We have tried 2 IUI's though with no luck.Click to expand...

Yeah we managed a natural pregnancy on month 16 (also with the low count), so maybe it doesn't make too much difference. . . 

But then the anti bodies stop them from swimming, stop them from penetrating the egg and increase 'clustring' where they all kinda get stuck together so I can't understand how it can't be a problem. Our FS didn't even mention it until I asked :shrug:

I think they need a lot more research on them!!


----------



## Bebecake

Good luck ladies!! I will be praying for you all!!! This is an exciting time!:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I understand much better now! Thank you! :)


----------



## Wallie

maaybe2010 said:


> Megg there's not much more I can add to that ^^^ :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe . . . although I think it could be Dec.
> Consultant said before christmas so who knows!
> I'll let you know O:)
> 
> 
> 
> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone and thanks Megg for pointing me to this thread.
> 
> I've no idea how this IVF thing works either, I suppose we'll just have to figure it all out, when it happens. At least there's a few newbies going through this, so we can go through it together.
> 
> I've no problems that they've found but OH has sperm antibodies which is a pain in the ass! We've tried two IUI's and on IVF waiting list with NHS but that would be June 2011 so we're funding a cycle ourselves as otherwise I'll go off my head. We've been ttc for over 3 years now.
> 
> My OH has anti bodies too :(
> 100% 90% and 90% booo!!!!
> 
> We got told that it wasn't them that caused the problems but his count instead :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'm sorry but I don't know what to believe now. I just read recently that someone who had alot of problems herself and OH had antibodies, they went through 4 IVF cycles and then got pregnant naturally. FS said IVF is our only option. We have tried 2 IUI's though with no luck.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we managed a natural pregnancy on month 16 (also with the low count), so maybe it doesn't make too much difference. . .
> 
> But then the anti bodies stop them from swimming, stop them from penetrating the egg and increase 'clustring' where they all kinda get stuck together so I can't understand how it can't be a problem. Our FS didn't even mention it until I asked :shrug:
> 
> I think they need a lot more research on them!!Click to expand...

I honestly don't know what to think but if you managed it, surely it could happen again naturally. We've tried for three years now and pretty well timed :sex: so doesn't look like it's going to work for us naturally. I was going to give up these next couple of months before IVF and have a break but you've slightly changed my mind! :thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

Wallie said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Megg there's not much more I can add to that ^^^ :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe . . . although I think it could be Dec.
> Consultant said before christmas so who knows!
> I'll let you know O:)
> 
> 
> 
> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone and thanks Megg for pointing me to this thread.
> 
> I've no idea how this IVF thing works either, I suppose we'll just have to figure it all out, when it happens. At least there's a few newbies going through this, so we can go through it together.
> 
> I've no problems that they've found but OH has sperm antibodies which is a pain in the ass! We've tried two IUI's and on IVF waiting list with NHS but that would be June 2011 so we're funding a cycle ourselves as otherwise I'll go off my head. We've been ttc for over 3 years now.
> 
> My OH has anti bodies too :(
> 100% 90% and 90% booo!!!!
> 
> We got told that it wasn't them that caused the problems but his count instead :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'm sorry but I don't know what to believe now. I just read recently that someone who had alot of problems herself and OH had antibodies, they went through 4 IVF cycles and then got pregnant naturally. FS said IVF is our only option. We have tried 2 IUI's though with no luck.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we managed a natural pregnancy on month 16 (also with the low count), so maybe it doesn't make too much difference. . .
> 
> But then the anti bodies stop them from swimming, stop them from penetrating the egg and increase 'clustring' where they all kinda get stuck together so I can't understand how it can't be a problem. Our FS didn't even mention it until I asked :shrug:
> 
> I think they need a lot more research on them!!Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don't know what to think but if you managed it, surely it could happen again naturally. We've tried for three years now and pretty well timed :sex: so doesn't look like it's going to work for us naturally. I was going to give up these next couple of months before IVF and have a break but you've slightly changed my mind! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm hoping that it would eventually work again. . . 

We try to 'save' for at least three days (doesn't always happen though :dohh:) due to his count but as well as that my chart was different the month i got pregnant but they say my hormones and everything is fine. . . :shrug:


----------



## ttcer

Hey maaybe2010 i was reading this thread and thought id pop in to see how things are going? Have you had your info evening yet? I remember when we had ours and they give you a pack with loads of different information in, i was so excited i must have read it front to back and back to front :haha:. Looks like we may end up back to icsi soon, our first iui was bfn and im now in the middle of our second one and ovulation seems to have abandoned me :wacko:. Good luck to everyone else on here also i will be keeping fingers crossed for you all and very much stalking lol xx


----------



## maaybe2010

ttcer said:


> Hey maaybe2010 i was reading this thread and thought id pop in to see how things are going? Have you had your info evening yet? I remember when we had ours and they give you a pack with loads of different information in, i was so excited i must have read it front to back and back to front :haha:. Looks like we may end up back to icsi soon, our first iui was bfn and im now in the middle of our second one and ovulation seems to have abandoned me :wacko:. Good luck to everyone else on here also i will be keeping fingers crossed for you all and very much stalking lol xx

Hiya :hugs:

Not yet it's on teh 7th.
I'm SO excited!! :happydance:
I will probably be the same as you, reading it over and over again, OH will probably just flick through it lol

My specalist has discharged me and said that we should have it on thE way befroe christmas! :shock:


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't gotten any info... Jeez! I feel left out! LOL


----------



## maaybe2010

No info for an evening, or no info from an evening? lol

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Huh? I haven't gotten any sort of info packet about IVF or anything... They gave me a rundown over the phone, but nothing in writing yet!


----------



## maaybe2010

:wacko:

So when are you next going into hospital and what for?

:flower:


----------



## ttcer

oooo how exciting!! was it just ivf you needed or is it icsi also? megg i found that looking ivf up on google came back with some very informative stuff. The pack that we got given mainly consisted of this type of info, hey maybe you could print aload of it off and make your own little pack :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm still waiting on CD1 after my failed IUI. If AF doesn't show today, then I test one last time Monday morning to confirm a BFN. Then, I go in, get Provera to start a new cycle, start birth control pills on CD1, and the IVF cycle starts on Nov 1... whatever that means. I don't know what exactly starts on Nov 1, but I should get a written schedule sooner than later.


----------



## maaybe2010

ttcer said:


> oooo how exciting!! was it just ivf you needed or is it icsi also? megg i found that looking ivf up on google came back with some very informative stuff. The pack that we got given mainly consisted of this type of info, hey maybe you could print aload of it off and make your own little pack :haha:

We need ICSI O:)



Megg33k said:


> I'm still waiting on CD1 after my failed IUI. If AF doesn't show today, then I test one last time Monday morning to confirm a BFN. Then, I go in, get Provera to start a new cycle, start birth control pills on CD1, and the IVF cycle starts on Nov 1... whatever that means. I don't know what exactly starts on Nov 1, but I should get a written schedule sooner than later.

Oh right, wow I would definatley of thought you would have some info by now?!
Ring them up and ask if you'll be getting anything O:)


----------



## ttcer

you have a great chance with icsi :flower:, megg i would also ring them and ask if you will be given anything. I think you will be starting your down reggs injection on 1st nov which you take right to the end x


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> ttcer said:
> 
> 
> oooo how exciting!! was it just ivf you needed or is it icsi also? megg i found that looking ivf up on google came back with some very informative stuff. The pack that we got given mainly consisted of this type of info, hey maybe you could print aload of it off and make your own little pack :haha:
> 
> We need ICSI O:)
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on CD1 after my failed IUI. If AF doesn't show today, then I test one last time Monday morning to confirm a BFN. Then, I go in, get Provera to start a new cycle, start birth control pills on CD1, and the IVF cycle starts on Nov 1... whatever that means. I don't know what exactly starts on Nov 1, but I should get a written schedule sooner than later.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right, wow I would definatley of thought you would have some info by now?!
> Ring them up and ask if you'll be getting anything O:)Click to expand...




ttcer said:


> you have a great chance with icsi :flower:, megg i would also ring them and ask if you will be given anything. I think you will be starting your down reggs injection on 1st nov which you take right to the end x

Thanks girls! She did say I'd be receiving a color-coded schedule of all meds, ultrasounds, bloodwork, etc. I just don't know if I get it tomorrow or on CD1. I assume I can have it whenever I like, unless it isn't ready yet... but I'd think it would be! Apparently its all very formal and they sit you down, walk you through it all in person, give you papers, etc. I guess I wasn't clear. She definitely said I'd be receiving it, she just didn't specify which day I would be receiving it. Keep in mind, I only decided to move on to IVF 6 days ago! LOL


----------



## maaybe2010

ttcer said:


> you have a great chance with icsi :flower:, megg i would also ring them and ask if you will be given anything. I think you will be starting your down reggs injection on 1st nov which you take right to the end x

Thanks hun :hugs:
Really just want it to work first time :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> ttcer said:
> 
> 
> you have a great chance with icsi :flower:, megg i would also ring them and ask if you will be given anything. I think you will be starting your down reggs injection on 1st nov which you take right to the end x
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs:
> Really just want it to work first time :flower:Click to expand...

ICSI really is fantastic! I hope it does work 1st try for you, honey! The rest of us too! I see we have # of losses in common. :cry: I'm so ready to have my baby here with me... Its been so long!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :hugs:

There's a poll thread. . . somewhere, and about 90% of people IVF worked first round and the longest was three! 
Gives a bit of hope O:)


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> There's a poll thread. . . somewhere, and about 90% of people IVF worked first round and the longest was three!
> Gives a bit of hope O:)

Oh god... I cried when I read that! My heart breaks every day I'm without my baby... I can get through most days without dwelling on it... but there are reminders EVERYWHERE! 

I wish you all so much luck with this... I hope I can update us all with sticky BFP's in the coming months!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi all. Been stalking this thread for a while :flower:

I'm actually really having my procedure this month....but it just MIGHT spill into early November though.

Wishing everyone here the very best of luck and success first time around :thumbup:


----------



## ttcer

Good luck buttercup, fx'd all the way x


----------



## Helen76

Hi,

I'm in a bit of limbo land here I think!

I start down regging on the 19th October which is a lot earlier than most people on here but later than those on the October thread :wacko:

I don't know whether to hover around here and be one of the first to go or join the October thread and be one of the last!!

Just so glad I've got a date to start. It does seem that there are a lot of people get lucky first time so I'll have my fingers crossed for you all and hopefully you'll keep your fingers crossed that it'll be second time lucky for me!

H xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Helen. I started down regging on the 2nd of October, so you're not too far behind me. Wishing you loads of luck!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Stick with us! :) I'll update the 1st post shortly!


----------



## Helen76

Ok, I'm in. Good luck Isi! Hope it's going okay so far.

H xx


----------



## Blue12

I am not sure if I am going ahead with this cycle. But I got af today and would start DR oct 25h (not too far behind helen) if I start - still not sure.

Best wishes to everyone here!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

helenttc said:


> Ok, I'm in. Good luck Isi! Hope it's going okay so far.
> 
> H xx

So far so good. Had my 4th shot last night. They're definitely getting easier. Can't wait to get to the stage of ET though!!!


----------



## teapot

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well. My consent signing appointment is almost here (Mon) & I've got constant butterflies, I'm so nervous. 

I know I can't start until next cycle, 'cos I'll be CD21 at the appt & we still need to get our virus screening done.

...I'm really worried about my weight. My BMI on the NHS calculator is 30.8, so I need to either lose 7lbs _or grow an inch _ :haha: to get it under 30!! I've been trying so hard, I've lost 2 stone in the last two years, but my weight has now stuck. 

To give it a boost, for the last few months, I've been boxing 2 x week & either Powerplates x 1 & swimming x 1 each week, I'm not eating rubbish, barely drinking any alcohol. All our food at home is prepared from scratch & I just don't know what else to do! It's so frustrating. I met up with friends at the weekend & they ALL said I'd lost loads of weight, but on the scales, I haven't changed a jot in months! :nope: Rrraaaahhh!

...They don't know about the IVF, & were all saying Ignore the scales, you look amazing, muscle weighs heavier than fat etc..., but the flaming NHS won't let me take into account that I'm much smaller than I was, 'cos the frigging pin on the scale still says FAT!!

I'm hoping I don't get sent away on Monday. Do you think they'll just tell me to make sure those few pounds are gone by start of DR? Or do you think I'll have to come back again to have weight checked before they give the goahead?

I hate all this uncertainty & this is just the start!


----------



## Megg33k

No clue, teapot! I know very little about the NHS. I'm glad my doctor doesn't seem to care one bit about BMI/weight! I'd be screwed if he did! LOL


----------



## teapot

Think I might work on growing an inch - seems like it might be easier!!


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> Think I might work on growing an inch - seems like it might be easier!!

Its technically possible... but its pretty painful! :haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies I'm hoping I can achieve a natural pregnancy before IVF.
My chart is getting me excited but I'm too scared to get excited because I know AF will only turn up to wreck the party :dohh:

If anyone wants to take a look let me explain two things O:)

On the dip 6DPO I woke up *freezing *and only half covered by the blanket so that could be the dip explained.

This morning I woke up and went the toilet BEOFRE taking my temp. . . I don't know if it was a few hours, an hour or twenty minutes before I took it cos I didn't check the time! So yeah I dunno if that will have given me that much of a temp rise or not O:)

:flower: x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Chart looks great, maaybe! Hoping you get your BFP this month and never have to bother with IVF!


----------



## maaybe2010

Megg33k said:


> Chart looks great, maaybe! Hoping you get your BFP this month and never have to bother with IVF!

Thanks hun, you think even though I went the toilet? lol

If my temp is still good in the morning I'm gona test, infact I'll probably test anyway :dohh: :haha:
But if it's similar to todays I will be convinced I'm pregnant. . . 

:flower: x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Chart looks great, maaybe! Hoping you get your BFP this month and never have to bother with IVF!
> 
> Thanks hun, you think even though I went the toilet? lol
> 
> If my temp is still good in the morning I'm gona test, infact I'll probably test anyway :dohh: :haha:
> But if it's similar to todays I will be convinced I'm pregnant. . .
> 
> :flower: x x x xClick to expand...

Getting up first has never made much difference for me! :hugs: Definitely TEST!


----------



## maaybe2010

Really? :)
I'm dead excted but know I shouldn't work myself up lol


:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> Really? :)
> I'm dead excted but know I shouldn't work myself up lol
> 
> 
> :flower:

Well, I think it looks quite promising! I mean, no way to know until you test! But, I think you're definitely in with a good chance! :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Goodness megg, we really do seem to follow parallel journeys sometimes!!

I had my first consultation at the fertility clinic ready to start IUI and he said there was nothing wrong with DH sperm in his opinion (morph 8%, 8%, 4%) and we probably therefore wouldnt benefit from IUI. He therefore said IVF was the way forward!! Im still in shock!!

We have an appointment to learn how to do the injections etc in 3 weeks which is timed to be around day 21 so we can start with the down regging! That means we will be officially starting around 27th October!!!!!

Though, I was told I would have to have a scan first to check all ok seeing that my cycles are 28-34 days long. He said ideally you want to start downregging 7 days before AF is due but seeing as im unpredictable I should have a scan around day 20-24 to check I have ovulated and there arent any cysts. It will be day day22 on the 27th so hoping my body doent let me down and Os on time so we can get going!!

Im so excited but my head is spinning with questions as its soooo much to take in.

xx


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Goodness megg, we really do seem to follow parallel journeys sometimes!!
> 
> I had my first consultation at the fertility clinic ready to start IUI and he said there was nothing wrong with DH sperm in his opinion (morph 8%, 8%, 4%) and we probably therefore wouldnt benefit from IUI. He therefore said IVF was the way forward!! Im still in shock!!
> 
> We have an appointment to learn how to do the injections etc in 3 weeks which is timed to be around day 21 so we can start with the down regging! That means we will be officially starting around 27th October!!!!!
> 
> Though, I was told I would have to have a scan first to check all ok seeing that my cycles are 28-34 days long. He said ideally you want to start downregging 7 days before AF is due but seeing as im unpredictable I should have a scan around day 20-24 to check I have ovulated and there arent any cysts. It will be day day22 on the 27th so hoping my body doent let me down and Os on time so we can get going!!
> 
> Im so excited but my head is spinning with questions as its soooo much to take in.
> 
> xx

That's just bizarre! Wow! Very cool to have you here though! I'll start Nov 1... So, you'll only be 4 days ahead of me! Crazy! :hugs: Glad you joined up!


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks Megg,

Do you feel quite overwhelmed with everything? Our consultant ran through everything on monday but my head was spinning as I thought we were having IUI not IVF and didnt take everything in. I really didnt realise it was 4 weeks of daily injections! I feel so naive!


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Thanks Megg,
> 
> Do you feel quite overwhelmed with everything? Our consultant ran through everything on monday but my head was spinning as I thought we were having IUI not IVF and didnt take everything in. I really didnt realise it was 4 weeks of daily injections! I feel so naive!

SO overwhelmed! My clinic's site has a great rundown of what it takes! This is very detailed and left my head in a mess... but it was good to read!!!

I did IUI, failed, and then decided I had no desire to bother with a 2nd one. So, I jumped straight into the IVF and know NOTHING about it! :dohh:


----------



## fluffystar

Hi ladies, There appears to be a lot of first timers in this thread so far so I guess we wil all learn together!! :happydance:

Ok the, here is the first of my silly questions... I keep reading that some ladies are on BCP prior to starting down regging. I havent been told anything about that so dont think they use that approach at my clinic. However, my question is: if we start down regging around cd21 are we meant to make sure we dont try that month? Or is that our last chance? If we did miraculously get a BFP what about the injections we start taking towards the end of the cycle? 

I feel soooo in the dark! I have an treatment information appointment on 27th which is arranged to coincide with cd22 so I can start but I have so many questions before that!!


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Hi ladies, There appears to be a lot of first timers in this thread so far so I guess we wil all learn together!! :happydance:
> 
> Ok the, here is the first of my silly questions... I keep reading that some ladies are on BCP prior to starting down regging. I havent been told anything about that so dont think they use that approach at my clinic. However, my question is: if we start down regging around cd21 are we meant to make sure we dont try that month? Or is that our last chance? If we did miraculously get a BFP what about the injections we start taking towards the end of the cycle?
> 
> I feel soooo in the dark! I have an treatment information appointment on 27th which is arranged to coincide with cd22 so I can start but I have so many questions before that!!

The birth control is to rest the ovaries prior to the rigor they'll be put through. I would say you are NOT meant to try that month. Since many of us are on BCP that month prior, I don't think they intend for there to be even the slightest of chances given the drugs you'll be using.

You should have a coordinator that you can call with questions. But, I'd be happy to try and find out the info for you if you post any questions you might have. My clinic's website answers tons of questions by giving a very detailed explanation of the process. I've linked to that on the first post. Maybe it could help you out, since it should be sort of similar to your clinic's process!


----------



## maaybe2010

I didn't know you had to pay for the drugs! :dohh: :haha:

And can someone explain how 'the process' is 7 - 8 weeks :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> I didn't know you had to pay for the drugs! :dohh: :haha:
> 
> And can someone explain how 'the process' is 7 - 8 weeks :shrug:

Well, for me it is. My process "starts" with the birth control... It starts on CD1 of your cycle PRIOR to the IVF cycle, iykwim?

Yeah, the drugs are super expensive unless they're covered by insurance or however it works in other countries!


----------



## Blue12

The long protocol process (what most people follow) 

starts on cd 21 - DR injections to shut the ovaries down (temporary menopause)
(continue for a week or a week and a half)
af arrives
cd 1 - cd 14 stim injections (2 weeks)
(3-4 weeks at this point)

approx cd 16 EC ET 2-5 days later (3-5 days)
Then the 2ww (2 weeks)

Total approx 7 weeks


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for that! Makes sense!


----------



## maaybe2010

No idea what's going on with my chart, got a feeling I will be getting a visit from AF within teh week though x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not sure, maaybe! It looks fairly normal. How long is your LP normally?


----------



## maaybe2010

It's normally 15 - 16 days but the last two have been 13 and then 12!

Thought AF was heading in for another 11/12 but seems she wasn't and I've had a slight temp rise this morning so god knows what that massive dip was about. . 

My right ovary was giving me hell last night. Sure I OV'd from my left though :shrug:


----------



## Blue12

I got the go ahead today. I will start DR Oct. 25th.


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo!!! :hugs: I'll add it, Blue!

Not sure, maaybe! FX'd you never have to do this crap and can just get a BFP this cycle!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's awesome Blue!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

So... Down regging! What is it exactly? And, when should I expect to start doing it?


----------



## maaybe2010

It is where they stop your ovarys working for a week or two (I think)!!
And they will do it around day 23 of the cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Wallie

Ahh, so you've decided Blue. Good luck with this next IVF cycle. I hope all goes well. Might be good luck too, you start on my birthday! Hopefully I'll not be long behind you. :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

What day of their cycle is everyone starting down regging? I was told ideally around 7 days before AF. 

Im having my injection training on cd22 and being scanned before being allowed to start with the injections as my cycles vary 28-34 days. I Ov between cd17 and cd23ish, it seems to get delayed when stressed. Im worried that I will be so worried about the whole process that I never will ovulate and will never get started!!! Is that crazy or what!!???!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Our information says CD23, although I'm in Decemeber now but gona hang around this thread! :haha:

:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> It is where they stop your ovarys working for a week or two (I think)!!
> And they will do it around day 23 of the cycle :thumbup:

How? I haven't even started my bleed yet. So, if I start BCP on CD1... It'll already be Nov when I get to CD23. That can't be right, can it? I'm so confused!


----------



## fluffystar

hmm, good question megg, dont know the answer to that one im afraid! This IVF malarchy is sooo confusing :shrug:


----------



## maaybe2010

You start BCP on CD23, then have your bleed, then start your injections. 
That's all I know O:)


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> You start BCP on CD23, then have your bleed, then start your injections.
> That's all I know O:)

So, the BCP IS the down regging? I start my BCP on CD1 though... I'm so confused!


----------



## fluffystar

I read somewhere that some clinics start you on BCP for an ammount of time prior to starting you with down regging injections so that they can start ladies on the same day and set them all of in one go! 

Megg, you were given choices of dates that you could start werent you? as opposed to timing it to cd21 of your cycle? I think the reason they start day 21 is so its after ov and to make sure the ovaries have finished for that cycle and dont start up again until they want them to. If you take BCP theyhave control from the start of your cycle.


----------



## Blue12

There are many different protocols.

The long protocol they start DR on cd 21 (or a bit later if you ov late) to shut down your ovaries. Then they start stims on cd 1 or 3.

The long protocol can also start DR on cd 1 with bcp... then on the next cd1 you start stims.

There is also the short protocol where you just start stims on cd1.

Hope this makes some sense.


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks for clearing that up hun O:)
I'm deffo on the first :flower:


----------



## Blue12

DR can be done with bcp, injections, or sniffing


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> I read somewhere that some clinics start you on BCP for an ammount of time prior to starting you with down regging injections so that they can start ladies on the same day and set them all of in one go!
> 
> Megg, you were given choices of dates that you could start werent you? as opposed to timing it to cd21 of your cycle? I think the reason they start day 21 is so its after ov and to make sure the ovaries have finished for that cycle and dont start up again until they want them to. If you take BCP theyhave control from the start of your cycle.

I wasn't given a choice of dates. There are specific dates that they start each IVF cycle on. 2010's were Oct 4, Nov 1, and Dec 6. So, I missed Oct 4 and didn't want to wait until Dec 6. That's how I got Nov 1. 



Blue12 said:


> There are many different protocols.
> 
> The long protocol they start DR on cd 21 (or a bit later if you ov late) to shut down your ovaries. Then they start stims on cd 1 or 3.
> 
> The long protocol can also start DR on cd 1 with bcp... then on the next cd1 you start stims.
> 
> There is also the short protocol where you just start stims on cd1.
> 
> Hope this makes some sense.

Ohhhhh!!! That makes SO MUCH sense! I'm definitely on the 2nd one!



Blue12 said:


> DR can be done with bcp, injections, or sniffing

Okay! I didn't know that BCP was actually DR'ing! :dohh: I'm a moron! LOL


----------



## Blue12

Yeah bcp turns off your bodys own natural cycle. Once you start stims you will also have to start a DR injection to continue to turn your ovaries off (so that they don't ovulate).


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Yeah bcp turns off your bodys own natural cycle. Once you start stims you will also have to start a DR injection to continue to turn your ovaries off (so that they don't ovulate).

Oh! Hmm! Good info! Is the DR injection a real needle? Or the pen needle type?


----------



## Blue12

My DR one was a real needle - but it a very very very tiny needle. I know there are a few different kinds of DR injections though. Last time I has one stim that was a pen and another one that was a real needle.


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... Okay! I guess I'll know sooner than later! I'm just ready to get started!


----------



## maaybe2010

Megg33k said:


> Hmm... Okay! I guess I'll know sooner than later! I'm just ready to get started!

Me too!
Gota wait until December :dohh:


----------



## Blue12

me too!
:hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

I've got a question about No. embryos transfered.

How many are you having / been advised / want?

We got told that 3 is the absolute maximum but that anyone under 35 can only have two, but under 30 are strongly recommended to have one.

I am under 30 but desperately want two put back (if that is possible), it's not because I want twins (I would be happy like) cos of financial issues it's just that I don't feel one embryo with 40% chance of making it is good enough. I want to go through IVF ONCE so want to give myself the best chance.

So. . . . I've been thinking.
We got given some information about waiting until the blastocyst stage if you only have a large number of good embryos. And the information says _"If you are lucky enough to have a blastocyst transfered then your chance of getting pregnant is pretty high as this embryo has already selected itself as being good qaulity by progessing well for the first 5 days or so."_ - although it doesn't say by how much your chances increase.

This makes me question why all embryos aren't kept outside until progressing to the blastocyst stage?? Suerly it's better to put a blast in which has a good chance than a emby in that may not work?? (also should probably say that the information says there is no known harm or risk to the emby keeping it outside until the blast stage) :wacko:

Anyway, I'm thinking of asking if they will wait until the blast stage for my transfer (if I have enough eggs for them not to do so anyway), and I will just have the recommended one, but if they won't do that then I definatley want two embryos. Does that sound resonable? Do you think they would do that?

My reasons are, my OH doesn't really want two transfered and I don't particulaly want twins (if I had the money I would!!), but I don't 'trust' just one embryo to work yet I know they will argue with me to only have one put back in. So having one blast will make me feel a little more confident and will keep the staff happy that there is only one in there O:)

I hope that isn't too confusing :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

I read somewhere that the recommendation was to transfer 3 embies or 2 blasties. But, I don't remember where I read it. I'm hoping they put 2 blasties back for me. As much as twins scare the crap out of me, I've always thought I would have twins one day! So, I can't say I'd be upset. I think twins are adorable... and I just might be done forever if that was the case!


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi Girls, just dropping in. I'm on the October thread but it is very busy and a lot of the girls have been through it before.

This is my first IVF after TTC for around 2 years. Due to my age I was impatient and pushed for fertility tests after TTC for just 9 months, I'm glad I did because after months of waiting and tests I found out that my tubes are blocked and there is no hope of a natural BFP, so I got referred to IVF.

The testing stage seemed to take forever but since my first appointment at IVF it is all moving swimmingly. I'm on the Long Protocol and started down regging on the 7th October. 4th injection tonight!!!! So far no side effects (that I can tell), injections getting easier, first one hurt and stung and left me with a raised red patch on my skin, 2nd one much better, last nights left me with itchy skin. Not as daunting as I thought though and the means to an end.

Ask me again in a week or so though!!!!!

Well good luck to you all and lets hope we're first time lucky!

Isibuttercup, we're very close together in our cycle - are you feeling any effects? Have you had any mishaps with the injections, last night I tried to get my bubble on the point of the needle and injected have my meds on the ceiling - I think I have a bit spare so I refilled my syringe, I'll not do that again!!!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Megg33k said:


> I read somewhere that the recommendation was to transfer 3 embies or 2 blasties. But, I don't remember where I read it. I'm hoping they put 2 blasties back for me. As much as twins scare the crap out of me, I've always thought I would have twins one day! So, I can't say I'd be upset. I think twins are adorable... and I just might be done forever if that was the case!

They made it very clear to us that one embryo was enough for under 35's. 
And that they would "fight us" to transfer only one, infact I read on here one woman who had a full on argument at the time of transfer!

Two blasts, would be amazing but the thought of twins is enough to make my OH cry :haha:
If they offered me the choice though . . umm, dunno what I'd say.
If it raises chances to 50/50 it would probably be worth it!


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs-G said:


> Hi Girls, just dropping in. I'm on the October thread but it is very busy and a lot of the girls have been through it before.
> 
> This is my first IVF after TTC for around 2 years. Due to my age I was impatient and pushed for fertility tests after TTC for just 9 months, I'm glad I did because after months of waiting and tests I found out that my tubes are blocked and there is no hope of a natural BFP, so I got referred to IVF.
> 
> The testing stage seemed to take forever but since my first appointment at IVF it is all moving swimmingly. I'm on the Long Protocol and started down regging on the 7th October. 4th injection tonight!!!! So far no side effects (that I can tell), injections getting easier, first one hurt and stung and left me with a raised red patch on my skin, 2nd one much better, last nights left me with itchy skin. Not as daunting as I thought though and the means to an end.
> 
> Ask me again in a week or so though!!!!!
> 
> Well good luck to you all and lets hope we're first time lucky!
> 
> Isibuttercup, we're very close together in our cycle - are you feeling any effects? Have you had any mishaps with the injections, last night *I tried to get my bubble on the point of the needle and injected have my meds on the ceiling* - I think I have a bit spare so I refilled my syringe, I'll not do that again!!!!!

If your meds are in this sort of a vial:

https://www.research.utoronto.ca/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/1028452_syringes_and_vial.jpg

My clinic suggested that you leave the needle in the vial whilst trying to get the bubble to the point of the needle and then if you do shoot half the med out, you don't lose anything... it just goes right back into the vial!! It worked brilliantly with my trigger shot!


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks Megg, that's a good idea, I'll try it tonight. Think I was just a bit heavy handed though and I'll be careful, but with the trigger shot there are no spares and it's really important so I'll def do it then!

On the subject of the trigger shot, somethings been bothering me..... what needle do you use and do you have to inject into your bum?


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs-G said:


> Thanks Megg, that's a good idea, I'll try it tonight. Think I was just a bit heavy handed though and I'll be careful, but with the trigger shot there are no spares and it's really important so I'll def do it then!
> 
> On the subject of the trigger shot, somethings been bothering me..... what needle do you use and do you have to inject into your bum?

I used a 22.5 to draw the meds out, and then injected with a 25 gauge. And, it went into my arm (intramuscular).


----------



## Mrs-G

i have no idea what that means but it sounds scary, gonna go and look at my drugs pack and see if my needles have sizes on them!


----------



## Blue12

For my last ivf - my trigger was done in my butt (really it is above the butt/lower back) with a pretty large needle 20 gauge. When I did my iui trigger I did it in my stomach.

As for how many are transferred - it depends on you and your clinic. 

Ivf is not covered in Canada - so because you are paying you get to choose whatever you want - although they do recommend less. My plan last time was to put 2 embryos back or 2 blasts back - depending on what I got - I only ended up with 3 embryos so we put them all back. 

I think it is important to think about what you want ahead of time - but until you know how many you have and what quality they are - you cannot really say for sure.

:dust: I hope this works for all of us.


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs-G said:


> i have no idea what that means but it sounds scary, gonna go and look at my drugs pack and see if my needles have sizes on them!

The larger the gauge # the smaller the needle! LOL An earring post is an 18-20 gauge. A tongue piercing is a 14 gauge. Its all the same thing when it comes to gauges. So, a 25 gauge needle is significantly smaller than the post on an earring! Very thin/fine needle!


----------



## maaybe2010

Blue12 said:


> For my last ivf - my trigger was done in my butt (really it is above the butt/lower back) with a pretty large needle 20 gauge. When I did my iui trigger I did it in my stomach.
> 
> As for how many are transferred - it depends on you and your clinic.
> 
> Ivf is not covered in Canada - so because you are paying you get to choose whatever you want - although they do recommend less. My plan last time was to put 2 embryos back or 2 blasts back - depending on what I got - I only ended up with 3 embryos so we put them all back.
> 
> I think it is important to think about what you want ahead of time - but until you know how many you have and what quality they are - you cannot really say for sure.
> 
> :dust: I hope this works for all of us.

Oh right yeah, so they'd be less likely to tell you what to do. . . 

I definatley want to try to go onto blatocyst stage with all of them, only hope they will do it for me, and I get quite a few becuase apprently their freeze / thaw success rate isn't as good as embryos so the more the better!

Also for anyone on NHS cycles, I thought one IVF was one fresh, one FET. However the woman at our 'Information Evening' said that one cycle is considered as using all possible embryos from the egg collection so surely this could mean more than one FET for some people??

:kiss:


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm NHS and I can have only one embryo transferred but can continue with as many FET as possible until I get a live birth (dependant on how many embryo's I get to freeze of course) So I'm hoping that I get some to freeze, although I only have 14 follicles so I'm worried about the number of eggs I produce, how many fertilize and how many make it to blast (because thats the intention of my specialist, although if not great quality I might try and freeze some day 3 embryo's if they'll let me and I have half a dozen that fertilize)


----------



## maaybe2010

Why can you only have one transfered, due to age?
Can you have as many FET as possible after a second fresh cycle as well?

:flower: x x x x


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Maaybe,

I think its all about reducing multiple pregnancies. Our fertility clinic has a bit about it on their web page here.

We were told that providing you have enough good quality embies they will try and take them through to develop into blasts as they have a higher chance of pregnancy when put back. However, there is a chance that some may not develop into blasts if not put back and so it depends on how many you have fertilise in the first place. If that makes sense. Im sure that they will try and get the best outcome for you.

I think our PCT will fund 3 fresh cycles and 3 FETs.

I also found this page which was helpful to see what the different PCTs will fund and what criteria they have.


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah I just don't believe that if I have two they will both develop into pregnancies, we're not that lucky!!

My info says that only if you have enough will they keep them for the extra days but tbh I don't want any putting back that aren't going to develop to the blast stage, why wait two weeks to find out when we can wait a couple of days :dohh:

We definatley get two fresh cycles, I can't find anything anywhere (or on your link) about the FET though :(

:flower: x x x x


----------



## fluffystar

I dont think the link had anything about FET but I know I had read it somewhere. If I come across it again, i'll post it. 
I keep reading bits here and there but now need to start bookmarking them so I can find it later! It drives me crazy when I know the info if out there somewhere and I have lost it!!! Especially when we have so many questions!!!
Do you have definite dates yet Maaybe?


----------



## maaybe2010

lol I do that all the time, then spend hours going through my history trying to find stuff! :haha:

No, no definate dates *BUT* I have only just started AF so unless we get a massive 3/4 week delay somewhere egg collection should be a few days after christmas :thumbup:


----------



## teapot

Sorry, Double post


----------



## teapot

maaybe2010 said:


> My info says that only if you have enough will they keep them for the extra days but tbh I don't want any putting back that aren't going to develop to the blast stage, why wait two weeks to find out when we can wait a couple of days :dohh:
> 
> :flower: x x x x

Hi Maaybe,

Have you had an info evening yet? We had an embryologist explain it to us at ours.
Basically, they'll only try to take embies to blast stage if you have 5 or more & they are all good quality. This doesn't mean to say that an embryo that isn't top grade won't develop into a PG when put back into the womb.

He said that the nutritional needs of the embies changes as they reach blast stage & science doesn't have it 100% yet. That's why only strong embies will be taken to blast & they often lose some on the way. So it's about balancing risk. 
...you'd be gutted if they went for blast stage regardless & they all died, when they probably could have turned into PG if put back as embies.

The womb is the perfect environment for an embie to turn into a blast & then hopefully implant which is why lots of ladies get PG with embies that may not have made it in the laboratory. 
...Also, not every clinic goes for blasts, they stick with the tried & tested embryo transfer.

We've been told that as NHS patients, as I'm under 37, I'll only be allowed one. ...i think you can have the conversation with them at the time tho & if we aren't able to try for blasts, I'll ask for two embies.

I hope this makes sense. I have my consent signing appt tomorrow :wacko: . Scary!


----------



## maaybe2010

teapot said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> My info says that only if you have enough will they keep them for the extra days but tbh I don't want any putting back that aren't going to develop to the blast stage, why wait two weeks to find out when we can wait a couple of days :dohh:
> 
> :flower: x x x x
> 
> Hi Maaybe,
> 
> Have you had an info evening yet? We had an embryologist explain it to us at ours.
> Basically, they'll only try to take embies to blast stage if you have 5 or more & they are all good quality. This doesn't mean to say that an embryo that isn't top grade won't develop into a PG when put back into the womb.
> 
> He said that the nutritional needs of the embies changes as they reach blast stage & science doesn't have it 100% yet. That's why only strong embies will be taken to blast & they often lose some on the way. So it's about balancing risk.
> ...you'd be gutted if they went for blast stage regardless & they all died, when they probably could have turned into PG if put back as embies.
> 
> The womb is the perfect environment for an embie to turn into a blast & then hopefully implant which is why lots of ladies get PG with embies that may not have made it in the laboratory.
> ...Also, not every clinic goes for blasts, they stick with the tried & tested embryo transfer.
> 
> We've been told that as NHS patients, as I'm under 37, I'll only be allowed one. ...i think you can have the conversation with them at the time tho & if we aren't able to try for blasts, I'll ask for two embies.
> 
> I hope this makes sense. I have my consent signing appt tomorrow :wacko: . Scary!Click to expand...

Yep it was on Friday :thumbup:

They didn't explain a lot at all, it wasn't worth gong to tbh. 
The info pack they gave us is fab though! I believe that if it won't make it to a blast in the lab then it's not the strongest or 'the best' and it won't make it inside me.

Where are you in the Midlands? I heard Coventry PCT give you 3 NHS funded IVF cycles :thumbup:

How long did it take between your info evening and tomorrow? (Good Luck btw!!)
We have to get our bloods done tomorrow (hopefully!!!) and when the results come back get out appointment sent through, hoping it will be 2/3 weeks!!

:kiss:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Loads of activity on here. :kiss: and :dust: to everyone and praying this works out for us!

I'm mid-way through down regulation and already getting bored out of my mind :dohh:. I can't get scheduled for a scan till AF shows....she's supposed to show today, but I'm expecting a delay thanks to the meds....hopefully by Wednesday, I'll know when I can start stimming!

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'd fast forward for you if I could, honey! Hope she hurries up!


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies,
I thought that I would update you. I went to see my accupncturist this afternoon and feel soooo much more positive that I had before. I was quite daunted by the whole IVf process and wasnt sure if I was ready to start in Nov. Now, however, I say bring it on! Im quite excited and feel ready for it. I almost feel as though I am oozing positivity. I do hope I can keep this mentality up for the next two months!!!


----------



## Blue12

Very exciting fluffy.


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I thought that I would update you. I went to see my accupncturist this afternoon and feel soooo much more positive that I had before. I was quite daunted by the whole IVf process and wasnt sure if I was ready to start in Nov. Now, however, I say bring it on! Im quite excited and feel ready for it. I almost feel as though I am oozing positivity. I do hope I can keep this mentality up for the next two months!!!

Ooh! Fantastic! Do pass it on? I'm still :wacko: about it!


----------



## Megg33k

If I don't bleeding in the next 2 days, I've just been informed that I'll probably miss my cycle. I'm falling apart... completely falling apart. I hate my life and my body so much right now... WTF do I do? I can't miss my cycle... :cry:


----------



## Blue12

Can you get provera to get the cycle started hun. Oh I hate this ttc shite.


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Can you get provera to get the cycle started hun. Oh I hate this ttc shite.

I did take Provera! I'm on my 3rd day since my last dose. I usually take 5mg for 5 days and start 3-6 days later. This time I was put on 10mg for 5 days (well, 7 but I stopped after 5 THANK GOODNESS!)... I'm 3 days off of my last dose... but I'm worried it'll take longer to start because the dose was higher.

2 questions: Would 2 double-doses of BCP's be enough to bring a bleed the next day? If I just wait and don't get it soon enough, what would happen if I said it was CD1 when it wasn't yet?


----------



## Blue12

I would have thought that the higher dose of provera would have brought af sooner.

The other question - I don't really know - but I wouldn't want to compromise the success of the cycle as hard as it is to wait hun. Could you call the clinic and see what they say?

I know I am losing my patience waiting to start.


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> I would have thought that the higher dose of provera would have brought af sooner.
> 
> The other question - I don't really know - but I wouldn't want to compromise the success of the cycle as hard as it is to wait hun. Could you call the clinic and see what they say?
> 
> I know I am losing my patience waiting to start.

I know! I'm trying so hard to not think that way... but I need this to happen in this time frame. There is so much about starting Dec 6 that doesn't work for me. 

I'm so frustrated and angry right now...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Megg


----------



## teapot

Hi girls,

Megg - :hugs: try not to worry, She will show. Over the past years I've found that either attempting to go swimming or the purchase of a HPT guarantee's AF arrival! Has your clinic offered any advice at all? Have you expressed your concern to them that they may have got your OV wrong? Could you have OV'd twice? :shrug:

Maaybe - :flower: I'm not in Coventry, my PCT is one cycle, which they class as one fresh & one FET. You can then pay to store any other frozen embies (if you have them) & pay for further FET's. 
...Re the whole low grade embryo / blast thing, I think it makes perfect sense that it could survive in the womb & not in a dish, as the womb is it's natural environment and there are lots of ladies who have got PG this way, so try not to dwell on it too much, the embryologists are the experts & you need to have utmost trust in them :thumbup: .

From our info evening to consents appt, was 3 weeks, although I had to change our 1st appt as not suitable for us, so the wait was approx 5 weeks. This will vary for different clinics depending how busy they are. 

:coffee: AFM, Consent signing was good. Nurse was really nice & really informative. We had our virus screening blood tests (the blood nurse was MEAN!! OUCH! ..wasn't just me either, DH said she was mean to him too!).

We can start next cycle :headspin: , so if AF arrives on time, I just have to call them & they'll put the ball rolling as regards drug prescription/injection teaching & we start on day 21 which will prob be 10th November. 

She counted along the calendar & my EC & ET could be as far off as mid December, with the result around Christmas. So we also have to option to wait until Jan. I'm tempted by this as I'm a great big chickensh*t & would hate to get BFN at Christmas (PMA ha ha)! ...I'm also wary, as by the feel of my tummy at the mo, I think my endo is coming back, so I'm conscious to get started asap aswell. :wacko:

Best of luck to you all... x


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Megg - :hugs: try not to worry, She will show. Over the past years I've found that either attempting to go swimming or the purchase of a HPT guarantee's AF arrival! Has your clinic offered any advice at all? Have you expressed your concern to them that they may have got your OV wrong? Could you have OV'd twice? :shrug:
> 
> Maaybe - :flower: I'm not in Coventry, my PCT is one cycle, which they class as one fresh & one FET. You can then pay to store any other frozen embies (if you have them) & pay for further FET's.
> ...Re the whole low grade embryo / blast thing, I think it makes perfect sense that it could survive in the womb & not in a dish, as the womb is it's natural environment and there are lots of ladies who have got PG this way, so try not to dwell on it too much, the embryologists are the experts & you need to have utmost trust in them :thumbup: .
> 
> From our info evening to consents appt, was 3 weeks, although I had to change our 1st appt as not suitable for us, so the wait was approx 5 weeks. This will vary for different clinics depending how busy they are.
> 
> :coffee: AFM, Consent signing was good. Nurse was really nice & really informative. We had our virus screening blood tests (the blood nurse was MEAN!! OUCH! ..wasn't just me either, DH said she was mean to him too!).
> 
> We can start next cycle :headspin: , so if AF arrives on time, I just have to call them & they'll put the ball rolling as regards drug prescription/injection teaching & we start on day 21 which will prob be 10th November.
> 
> She counted along the calendar & my EC & ET could be as far off as mid December, with the result around Christmas. So we also have to option to wait until Jan. I'm tempted by this as I'm a great big chickensh*t & would hate to get BFN at Christmas (PMA ha ha)! ...I'm also wary, as by the feel of my tummy at the mo, I think my endo is coming back, so I'm conscious to get started asap aswell. :wacko:
> 
> Best of luck to you all... x

I feel the same re: Christmas! But a BFP would be a great gift! LOL

They have no advice. She sounded accusatory... like I should be doing something to make myself bleed. As if I wouldn't be if I COULD do something. I did tell my FS that I didn't think I'd ovulated back when they said I "had to" have ovulated, and he said that my body wouldn't have had a choice. I think its a load of crap, personally! They didn't do a progesterone test to prove it, so they can't be proven wrong... I can just know in my heart that they were wrong.


----------



## fluffystar

Megg, sorry to hear you're havinga crap time :hugs:

Are you still taking your temps? I know that you said you werent going to anymore but if you have the info it migt shed some light on where you are i.e. post O or not.

Have you considered accupuncture or anything like that too? Im not sure how useful it would be in an immediate sense to bring on AF but I know that it has really helped regulate my cycles. Can the FS do a blood test to look at you progesterone levels to see it you are post or pre O?

sending you lots of hugs. I know its crap when your body doesnt play ball :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm seriously considering trying to book acupuncture at this point! I don't know how soon I could get in, as I've not ever been!

FS refuses to admit that its possible I didn't ovulate until a few days ago. Says it had to happen back on or about Sept 13. Yeah effin' right. :nope:

I am still temping.... Attaching my chart pic to this post. I had to guess on O day, because I missed 2 temps between low and high. I should be 9-11dpo. Chart shows CH's making me 10dpo. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







chart 1012.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fluffystar

I think your chart is pretty clear that you only O'd recently. God I hate it when FS think they know our body better than we know our own!
Do the meds you were taking to start AF have an effect on temp at all to skew your chart?


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> I think your chart is pretty clear that you only O'd recently. God I hate it when FS think they know our body better than we know our own!
> Do the meds you were taking to start AF have an effect on temp at all to skew your chart?

Yes and no. The first temp spike was the morning of CD33. I didn't take my first pill until that evening. So, it couldn't have effected that temp. From past experience, I know that it doesn't start effecting my temps until the morning after my 2nd or 3rd dose... So, the first temps that could possibly have been effected by it were CD35 or CD36. Plus, I had the spotting and cramping a few days before the spike, and I almost always spot at O. I didn't spot at all earlier in the cycle when they said I "had to" have ovulated. Hence, I think they're full of shite, honestly! How can they say that I definitely ovulated back on CD12 with no temp spike, no spotting, and no blood test to prove it to me? The chart is pretty clear! But, its making its way back down now. Hoping to start spotting tonight and see her in her glory tomorrow... but that's just a far fetched hope at this point!


----------



## fluffystar

Its weird to say this but.. I hope she shows soon for you xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Its weird to wish for her! Trust me! LOL


----------



## maaybe2010

Hiya Ladies :flower:

Trying to stay away from BnB TTC threads for a while, until IVF anyway! :dance:
Just a quick question! We had blood tests done yesterday morning and when the results come back we will get our appointment through :happydance: How long should bloods take to come back, and how long will it then be until our 'signing on' appointment?


:kiss:


----------



## Mrs-G

Wanted to try and inject so PMA into this thread but I know how difficult it is so :hugs: to everyone.

I'm sure witch will arrive when she's ready..... keep you chin up x x


----------



## Megg33k

I don't have time to wait until she's ready though! :(


----------



## fluffystar

Maaybe - was it the screening blood tests for HIV etc? Mine took 2 weeks but I had to do some chasing to get the paper work moving and sent over to fertility clinic.


----------



## Mrs-G

Off to try and get a bit of BD'ing out of my OH, Megg have you tried that - I take it you have tried that ;@)


----------



## maaybe2010

fluffystar said:


> Maaybe - was it the screening blood tests for HIV etc? Mine took 2 weeks but I had to do some chasing to get the paper work moving and sent over to fertility clinic.

Yeah it was them bloods O:)

Oh wow two weeks until you got your appointment, I think that's pretty good lol
I'm just hoping to get the appointment within 3 weeks so we can make a go off my December cycle O:)

:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs-G said:


> Off to try and get a bit of BD'ing out of my OH, Megg have you tried that - I take it you have tried that ;@)

No, I was in too foul a mood last night... but that's part of the plan tonight. However, it never seems to draw her out for me. So, I don't know why it would this time! I'll give it a shot though!


----------



## Blue12

Hey love that this is in a new section - does anyone know why our signatures are missing?


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Hey love that this is in a new section - does anyone know why our signatures are missing?

No clue why they're missing! A bit annoying!


----------



## maaybe2010

Oooh!

Is it just this thread or the whole section?! :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> Oooh!
> 
> Is it just this thread or the whole section?! :wacko:

I'd say its the whole section. Maybe its to eliminate any negative feelings from seeing pregnancy tickers? They do it in the miscarriage and loss section!


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah I knew about it in the miscarriage and loss but not here. . . :(


----------



## Megg33k

Honestly, it could just be a box that someone forgot to check or accidentally checked and shouldn't have! :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Temp drop, cramps, spotting! :yipee: Already called the clinic and left a message for her. I think this is close enough!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good stuff, Megg!! Now, you can get crack-a-lackin :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Yes... If the damn clinic ever calls back! LOL


----------



## fluffystar

yay!!!! at long last!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm a bit worried I haven't seen it progress more.. Just a bit every time or every other time I go to the loo. But hoping its close enough anyway!


----------



## Megg33k

Its official! I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!


----------



## teapot

Woohoo Megg, v excited for you. Hope she's in full force very soon (what a strange thing to say!)
x


----------



## Mrs-G

Erm side effects ..... What the f**k are they!

Think grumpiness might be kicking in! Hee hee, i'm finding it amusing, not sure bout anyone else!


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Mrs-G, Are you still feeling grumpy? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Bit better today, but then boss been off all day so there might be a link!!!!!!

Had acupuncture today - ouch ( nurse says it was cos I'm pre menstrual, that might also be a reason for the grumpiness.

Well tonight I've been stood up with by my friend and my husband is out on a leaving do, so just me and my injections tonight.

Is everyone ok?


----------



## fluffystar

How long have you been having accupuncture for? I have been having it since may and its has helped make my cycles more regular. Im going to go back to having it weekly through the IVF process so I hope it helps!


----------



## Mrs-G

I only started when I was starting IVF so this was my 3rd (or 4th) go. I'm having it weekly during down reg then not too sure, I'm letting my acupuncturist guide me but I'm not really getting it, just the big fat bill at the end of the half hour! I can't feel anything happening, I thought it would be like a relaxing massage, mood lighting, soft music etc etc, but no, nothing like that!


----------



## fluffystar

Goodness when I think how many times I have been I dread to think ho much it has cost! I had fairly irregular cycles which I realised was due to delayed ovuation because of stress. Accupuncture each month just before ovulation had really made a difference and now my cycles are 28-34 days rather than up to 65!!!

I also had really light periods and she has worked on that an increasingmy blood flow around the body. That has definitely made a difference too. Mine is for an hour and costs £35. I went once a week for the first month and then just went in the run up to ovulation. 

Fingers crossed it helps us during IVF xx


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks, mines £35 a session and each session is about 30 mins or so. She says I'll need about 8 or 9 so in the whole grand scheme of things whats £300 if it works 1st time!!!!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hi all

Starting an IVF cycle in November. This is our second attempt -- first one was cancelled as I was a "poor responder" to the meds. 

Anyone else 40+ and doing IVF?


----------



## maaybe2010

I've just watched people on youtube doing their own injections!!
I was fine about it unitl I watched :sick:

How am I gona do that!! And I don't trust my OH to :haha:

:kiss:


----------



## fluffystar

:flower: hi nvr! Maaybe - I made the mistake of looking on there too!


----------



## Megg33k

Nvr2Late said:


> Hi all
> 
> Starting an IVF cycle in November. This is our second attempt -- first one was cancelled as I was a "poor responder" to the meds.
> 
> Anyone else 40+ and doing IVF?

Ooh! Welcome! I recognize you! :) Do you know when you start down regging or anything you want listed on the first post?



maaybe2010 said:


> I've just watched people on youtube doing their own injections!!
> I was fine about it unitl I watched :sick:
> 
> How am I gona do that!! And I don't trust my OH to :haha:
> 
> :kiss:

Ha! Really? I have a video of my hubby giving me my trigger shot for IUI! Its actually really amusing! If anyone's curious!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF5MZ5i1Rp8


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! :dohh: Update! I had bloods this morning (infectious disease screening and CD3 stuff... on CD1 or CD2... I dunno.. whatever :shrug:). I started on BCP's today as well! I have a "fluid ultrasound" on Monday @ 9:30am to "map my uterus and tubes" for future egg collection... Kevin will do his infectious disease screen then as well and I'll get my calendar and have someone go over it with me so I know what's happening and when!

I got the call from my pharmacy saying that my meds order was called in. Its just over $3000 but I'll only have to pay out $211 as a co-pay on my insurance! No complaints! I'll get them tomorrow in the mail! I'll post a pic so people know what they're in for! LOL


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow....you're moving right along, Megg! So happy for you!!!!

Last night was my 13th day of DR and it was a bit of a debacle. I think I had gotten a bit too confident. Gosh, I can't wait for these needles to be a thing of the past :dohh:


----------



## maaybe2010

Nooo, that needle is tooo big!!!
I'm not even scared of needles but I am pooping my pants and mine are at least 2 months away lol

Your very 'Oh, was that it' about it all, I hope that's what I end up like lol

:kiss:


----------



## Nvr2Late

hi Megg! Good to see you!

I am on a short protocol. My dr is worried about over-supressing me, so my plan is very simple: no BCPs, just starting 150 iu of Gonal-f and 150 iu of Menopur on CD3. 

Anyone else on short protocol?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm on LOOOOOOOOOONG protocol! LOL I still need to add you to the first page! I'll get to it before the end of today! Sorry for the delay!


----------



## fluffystar

megg - you had my hubby cringing at the thought of giving injections when watching your video clip!! I do hope he toughens up later on when its needed!!!


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> megg - you had my hubby cringing at the thought of giving injections when watching your video clip!! I do hope he toughens up later on when its needed!!!

I hope so too! :wacko: Sending him strength!


----------



## Megg33k

Got my meds... Pics forthcoming! :shock: I could DIE! Its SO much!


----------



## Megg33k

Box of meds... and all the rest! :shock:

My dog and the soda can are in the pics for size comparison... Also because my dog is adorable! But, ya know! The dog weighs about 70lbs. The soda can is a soda can!

Box, all the needles, all the meds/supplies, everything put together!
 



Attached Files:







Box.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4









Just needles.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









Supplies.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









3000 dollars worth of meds.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wallie

Meg your video was very amusing. Your accent is brilliant, lol!!! And and I can't believe all that worry and then you said, is that it? :rofl: Your HCG shot did seem confusing. Mine for IUI was in a packet, opened it up and stabbed it in. No faffing about filling the syringe, it was already done for me, thank god! 

AFM, yesterday phoned the hospital and a letter went out the day before (should be here today) but I've got an appointment 28th October for my screening, which I assume is HIV test and other tests. So I should find out when I should be starting IVF. We are paying for a cycle ourselves as it's a long wait on the NHS. I hope they'll put me on a short protocol as when I did IUI i responded well to gonal-f, but I suppose I'll find out shortly what the plan is.

FX'd this works :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Wallie said:


> Meg your video was very amusing. Your accent is brilliant, lol!!! And and I can't believe all that worry and then you said, is that it? :rofl: Your HCG shot did seem confusing. Mine for IUI was in a packet, opened it up and stabbed it in. No faffing about filling the syringe, it was already done for me, thank god!
> 
> AFM, yesterday phoned the hospital and a letter went out the day before (should be here today) but I've got an appointment 28th October for my screening, which I assume is HIV test and other tests. So I should find out when I should be starting IVF. We are paying for a cycle ourselves as it's a long wait on the NHS. I hope they'll put me on a short protocol as when I did IUI i responded well to gonal-f, but I suppose I'll find out shortly what the plan is.
> 
> FX'd this works :happydance:

Thanks! I did feel a bit daft for all the fuss when it was nothing! LOL

Excellent news about your appointment. I responded well too, but I'm still on long protocol. I don't actually know how to decide which protocol to use. My clinic leans heavily towards long, and I think they always use it when they can.


----------



## Wallie

True, I think a clinic just does what they know and works. Maybe I'll be on the long one too.


----------



## Nvr2Late

Megg, your drug supply is scary! But hopefully it's well labeled so you know what is what! :) 

Can't wait to see how this works out for you. My fingers are crossed... you so deserve this, you are such a kind and giving person to everyone who comes on these boards. It's your turn now!!!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Oh, and loved the video! It's so great to see people "in person" :)


----------



## Megg33k

Nvr2Late said:


> Megg, your drug supply is scary! But hopefully it's well labeled so you know what is what! :)
> 
> Can't wait to see how this works out for you. My fingers are crossed... you so deserve this, you are such a kind and giving person to everyone who comes on these boards. It's your turn now!!!




Nvr2Late said:


> Oh, and loved the video! It's so great to see people "in person" :)

Thank you, sweetie! :hugs: Its all very well labelled, and there will be a detailed calendar telling me when and what to take! Daunting though!


----------



## looknomore

Nvr2Late said:


> hi Megg! Good to see you!
> 
> I am on a short protocol. My dr is worried about over-supressing me, so my plan is very simple: no BCPs, just starting 150 iu of Gonal-f and 150 iu of Menopur on CD3.
> 
> Anyone else on short protocol?

Hi Never2late- I am on the oct thread but was stalking the nov thread and saw ur post. I was on a short protocol as my E2 levels were sufficiently low and the doc did not feel the need to supress me. Since both my FSH and AMH levels are great all this meant I was likely to respond well to meds and the doc spared me the extra lupron injections. I did respond well to meds- got 23 follies, 19 were over 16 mm at the time of EC. Collected 18 eggs, 15 fertilized. Got 3 grade As transferred on day 3, put the rest into blast mode. Got 2 Grade A blastocycts got that transferred on day 5. AM now in the 2ww to see whether it works. I have seen short protocol work very well infact sometimes better than Long protocol in terms of response. Another girl wrighty on oct thread got 35 follies and 24 embies from short protocol.SO- all the best.:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies can I join you guys.

I am 37 and DH is 27 and we have been TTC#1 since June 2009 with no hint of a BFP. We currently live in the Middle East and I started with doctors here but did have some very bad experiences so in September I travelled back home to London and saw one of the best fertility doctors. He found a few things that the docs here missed and I had an op to remove a polyp 2 weeks ago. He ran an AMH test and found my results to be low even for my age so we have opted for IVF.

I start my down regging on Oct 31st and then fly back to London on Nov 8th to visit the clinic where egg retrivial etc will be done. The following day I go for my baseline scan and hopefully start my stimulating injections. I must say I am so excited as I feel so hopeful with the medical team in London, I have complete trust in their ability and know they will do everything possible to make this work for me and DH.

Work have been fantastic with me and support me the whole way, I am having to have just over 3 weeks out of the office. DH cannot get all of the time off so my Mum will support me through most of it and DH will jump on a flight a couple of days before he needs to give his "donation" and will then stay with me until the embie or blastocyst transfer is done.

I will be taking the burselin nasal spray at first followed by the Gonal F injections. DH is really nervous about it all but so far I am completely relaxed and can't wait to start. I see the jabs etc as another thing on the list to get me closer to a BFP.

I really hope that this is successful for us all and I look forward to sharing the journey with you :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Caroleb73 - Glad you are joining us this month. Fingers crosed for you and all the others on this thread xxx


----------



## Megg33k

You have a great attitude, Carole! :hugs: I hope this works for you! I'll add you to the front page!


----------



## Nvr2Late

looknomore said:


> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> hi Megg! Good to see you!
> 
> I am on a short protocol. My dr is worried about over-supressing me, so my plan is very simple: no BCPs, just starting 150 iu of Gonal-f and 150 iu of Menopur on CD3.
> 
> Anyone else on short protocol?
> 
> Hi Never2late- I am on the oct thread but was stalking the nov thread and saw ur post. I was on a short protocol as my E2 levels were sufficiently low and the doc did not feel the need to supress me. Since both my FSH and AMH levels are great all this meant I was likely to respond well to meds and the doc spared me the extra lupron injections. I did respond well to meds- got 23 follies, 19 were over 16 mm at the time of EC. Collected 18 eggs, 15 fertilized. Got 3 grade As transferred on day 3, put the rest into blast mode. Got 2 Grade A blastocycts got that transferred on day 5. AM now in the 2ww to see whether it works. I have seen short protocol work very well infact sometimes better than Long protocol in terms of response. Another girl wrighty on oct thread got 35 follies and 24 embies from short protocol.SO- all the best.:hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks so much for that -- very inspiring!
Can you tell me what drugs you used and the dosage? I am 41, and from what I've read, older women respond better to lower doses. My doc has reduced my dosage from the last go-round, but I'm concerned they're still a bit high (150 iu Gonal-f and 150 iu of Menopur). 

And, did they do 2 transfers - you said day 3 and day 5. I have never heard of 2 transfers before!

thanks!!!


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Nvr - I have only just twigged that I had been following your blog! I hadnt put two and two together but your pic looked familiar - Doh! Its nice that we have ended up on the same thread for a round of IVF :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Nvr2Late

fluffystar said:


> Hi Nvr - I have only just twigged that I had been following your blog! I hadnt put two and two together but your pic looked familiar - Doh! Its nice that we have ended up on the same thread for a round of IVF :hugs: :dust:

Hah, cool fluffystar! Glad to be on the journey with you :)


----------



## Nvr2Late

fluffy, just checked out your blog... I wish I'd gone there before! Will definitely become a regular visitor. I love your insight about choosing to be infertile for a period of time.. .you've tweaked a memory in me that I want to now go blog about! he he! Off to do just that... 

Oh, and you're English! My hubby is English, from Birmingham. We're trying to move there within the next year or two :)


----------



## fluffystar

NVR - Always happy to have new followers. My hubby says I think too much about everything, but I like to understand things and make sense of this whole TTC thing. Im getting there!!


----------



## looknomore

Nvr2Late said:


> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> hi Megg! Good to see you!
> 
> I am on a short protocol. My dr is worried about over-supressing me, so my plan is very simple: no BCPs, just starting 150 iu of Gonal-f and 150 iu of Menopur on CD3.
> 
> Anyone else on short protocol?
> 
> Hi Never2late- I am on the oct thread but was stalking the nov thread and saw ur post. I was on a short protocol as my E2 levels were sufficiently low and the doc did not feel the need to supress me. Since both my FSH and AMH levels are great all this meant I was likely to respond well to meds and the doc spared me the extra lupron injections. I did respond well to meds- got 23 follies, 19 were over 16 mm at the time of EC. Collected 18 eggs, 15 fertilized. Got 3 grade As transferred on day 3, put the rest into blast mode. Got 2 Grade A blastocycts got that transferred on day 5. AM now in the 2ww to see whether it works. I have seen short protocol work very well infact sometimes better than Long protocol in terms of response. Another girl wrighty on oct thread got 35 follies and 24 embies from short protocol.SO- all the best.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for that -- very inspiring!
> Can you tell me what drugs you used and the dosage? I am 41, and from what I've read, older women respond better to lower doses. My doc has reduced my dosage from the last go-round, but I'm concerned they're still a bit high (150 iu Gonal-f and 150 iu of Menopur).
> 
> And, did they do 2 transfers - you said day 3 and day 5. I have never heard of 2 transfers before!
> 
> thanks!!!Click to expand...

Hey- I am 34, but its a misconception that short protocol works for older women. It can work equally well for younger women just that docs dont try it. If u PM me ur email address i wud like to forward u an article on short protocol. The reason why I did short protocol was because I was not looking for any frozen embies as I was diagnosed with endo. Wont bore u with the details but the doc was expecting 6-7 embies but I got 15 which was a bonus. That is why she decided to do whats called a sequential transfer ie transfer on day 3 and then take the rest to blast stage and if u get something transfer that as well. It gives me the advantage of both day 3 and day 5 transfers. The downside- mostly no frozen embies. So its a gamble I am based in India and here all treatments are private. So the doc usually transfer atleast 3 embies and in case of multiples reduce the extras by week 8.

I was on 300 mg of HMG (didnt used Gonal F) and was on a med called cetrotide to stop spontaneous Ovulation. You can PM me in case u have any questions. Has the doc checked ur E2 levels and FSH and AMH?


----------



## teapot

Hi Girls, Just checking in before bed...

Hope you are all well. Looks like AF is arriving early for me, so DR could be starting as early as 7th Nov! 

Hope you all had a good weekend. x


----------



## Blue12

Lucky you Teapot! Right now I am waiting for ov - so that I can start to DR - and there is not even the slightest sign that ov is going to happen... ugh.


----------



## Megg33k

Good deal, teapot! :thumbup:

Oh no, Blue! So, could be longer than 8 days still? :( That sucks that you're stuck waiting! I understand the feeling! :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Blue12 said:


> Lucky you Teapot! Right now I am waiting for ov - so that I can start to DR - and there is not even the slightest sign that ov is going to happen... ugh.

Im at that stage too! Its cd13 for me today and I usually ov any day from cd16 (thurs) to cd24. Im hoping its sooner than later as I have to have a scan to check where I am in my cycle before starting DR since im irregular. I have an appointment next wed which will be cd22 and I hope my body plays ball and gets its butt in gear to have o'd prior to that to save me an extra 2hr round trip to have another scan! :happydance:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Blue, I hope you don't mind if I ask you 2 questions: where in Ontario are you, and how old are you? I ask the second question because you have been TTC for quite a long time and I am 41, looking for fellow "oldies" :))


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies

It looks like there are quite a few of us nearing the DR stage, I am on CD6 and I always O on day 11. I need to start my meds 8 days after O so I really am starting to get excited. I am sure people outside of LTTTC would think I am crazy about being excited about taking strong meds that come with loads of side effects but hey there it is. I know that this path will give me the greatest possibility of a BFP so I am ready for anything that can make that happen. Bring it on.

Hang in there Blue you will be DR before you know it:hugs:


----------



## Helen76

Hi everyone,

I find it really baffling how everyone else's IVF treatment differs from mine! For mine they start you at any day in your cycle and you start with nasal spray for 3 weeks before injections. Whole process from start until test date is about 7 weeks but I don't have to take BCP or wait for AF or anything.

Anyway I'm off on the journey again tomorrow and as it happens AF showed her face today but with any luck this will be her last visit for a while :)

I'm going to try acupuncture this cycle too, anything is worth a try.

Hope you are all well.

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

Saline sonogram today found a uterine polyp. Its being removed via surgery on Monday morning. I'm terrified it will be something horrible when they get in there! :cry: Technically should still be on track for Nov 1 IVF cycle though.


----------



## Helen76

Hey Megg, hope it all turns out okay for you.

H xx


----------



## teapot

Megg33k said:


> Saline sonogram today found a uterine polyp. Its being removed via surgery on Monday morning. I'm terrified it will be something horrible when they get in there! :cry: Technically should still be on track for Nov 1 IVF cycle though.

Hey Megg,

Try not to worry, they're quite common I think (I had one removed in March). :hugs: 
At least they found it before starting IVF, so it can't hinder your treatment. :thumbup:
Good luck for Monday. x


----------



## Nvr2Late

Megg33k said:


> Saline sonogram today found a uterine polyp. Its being removed via surgery on Monday morning. I'm terrified it will be something horrible when they get in there! :cry: Technically should still be on track for Nov 1 IVF cycle though.

I'm sure it will be a quick fix and you'll be back on track asap :) 
Hugs to you!


----------



## Wallie

Yeh, I think it's a common thing too and nothing to worry about, it just shouldn't be there. It's good you're getting it fixed asap.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad to hear its so common! Thank you, girls! I just hate knowing its in there... and I hate knowing that maybe I'd already be a mother if not for it. I mean, he said it could interfere with implantation or proper continued growth during a pregnancy. Makes me wonder if that's the cause for my losses. Its just angering!


----------



## Blue12

Fluffystar - we are only 1 cd apart!!! :D
I am cd14 today and usually ov around cd18. Last ivf cycle I had blood test to confirm ov on cd21 and this time they are planning on doing the blood test on cd19 - and I am worried I might not have ov'd based on where my body is at, at this point. It is not that I care if my treatment is delayed - but that I will need to have the blood test done again - and in that case I will have to figure out how to get time off of work.

Nvr2Late - we live veryyyyyyyy close by. I am in Newmarket. I know my siggy probably makes me seem older than I am. I am 29 - I have been with my dh for 14.5 years - but married only the last 4.5 years. I have a mass amount of fertility issues - so my fertility age is significantly impacted. Did I understand correctly that you have been through an ivf before too? Do you mind me asking what clinic you are going to - I would be very interested to know :D xo Hope this cycle works for you.

Megg - I know many people who have had the polyp removed. Hoping you get an appt very soon. xo

caroleb73 - thx. It sounds like we will be DR very close together!!!

helenttc
Teapot
Wallie
Thinking about everyone else - can't wait till we all start.


----------



## Megg33k

My appt is Monday morning at 9am. I'll go home the same day.


----------



## looknomore

Megg33k said:


> I'm glad to hear its so common! Thank you, girls! I just hate knowing its in there... and I hate knowing that maybe I'd already be a mother if not for it. I mean, he said it could interfere with implantation or proper continued growth during a pregnancy. Makes me wonder if that's the cause for my losses. Its just angering!

Megg-I also had a uterine polyp removed. Usually the small ones dont cause any harm. I also had a miscarriage and the doc ruled our the polyp as a cause. Said most likely was my Endo. They are removed as a routine before IVF as they dont want to take chances. Mine was removed during hysteroscopy which happened with my Lap. Was done under GA so not painful at all. No recovery time at all. You feel fine immediately


----------



## caroleb73

Megg33k said:


> I'm glad to hear its so common! Thank you, girls! I just hate knowing its in there... and I hate knowing that maybe I'd already be a mother if not for it. I mean, he said it could interfere with implantation or proper continued growth during a pregnancy. Makes me wonder if that's the cause for my losses. Its just angering!

Hey Megg

I want to reassure you that the op you are going to have is nothing to worry about at all. I have just had the same procedure done on the 4th of October in London as they found a very small polyp and there was slight thickening of my uterus. It was all over and done with so quickly and no real pain, I took mild pain relief that evening to make sure I got a good nights sleep but then found I didn't need to take anything else.

Just look at it as the step you have to take to make your womb perfect to keep your future baby safe and warm. Once the op is done your womb will be so more receptive to implantation and your odds for success will rise.

I too wondered if the issues with my uterus which were overlooked by my docs in the Middle East were the cause of us not achieving a BFP but then again you just never know and there is no point torturing ourselves. We are at a critical point in our TTC journey all about to start IVF and we have to believe that we will all be pregnant very soon.

Wishing you all the best for your op and go into it positive and upbeat as like I said this is one more step up the ladder on this journey getting you closer to your BFP.

:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I don't think you have anything to worry about, Megg. As long as it gives a better chance with this IVF journey, that's the most important thing :hugs:

How is everyone? I had my follow up scan this morning, and my DR has gone well so far. Starting stimms tomorrow (2 amps of Menogon). Can't wait :)


----------



## Nvr2Late

Blue, I tried IVF last March but the cycle was cancelled as one egg matured must faster than the others and the drugs couldn't stop ovulation. So it was converted to IUI. 
I go to Isis Fertility Centre in Mississauga. Where do you go?


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

I have a question that I need help with. I am due to start taking the nasal spray to DR at 8 days past O but was wondering what if by some miracle we actually managed to get pregnant naturally this month, what effect would the drugs have on the embryo/baby? or do the docs advise not to DTD unprotected before the start of IVF?


----------



## Wallie

I wondered about that too carolb, but I can only assume you can't try that cycle. I know when I did IUI we weren't allowed to have unprotected sex until the first scan after starting gonal-f. It is a worry though isn't it.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for all the reassurance! I do feel better about it today. But, I'm still just mostly wanting to get it over with. Monday can't come soon enough! 

I'm sorry that I don't have answers to any of your questions. I'm guessing Wallie is right that you aren't meant to try that cycle.


----------



## Kiki09

Hi, can I join in, I am moving on the IVF, I have blood tests booked for 1 November and then on from there I guess. I am 39 and have been trying for what feels like forever.. 

Good luck to you all on this journey, lets hope we all get a little IVF miracle..


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Kiki :hi: Glad to have you on board :flower:
fluffy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, Kiki!


----------



## Blue12

The DR drugs are not safe for a pregnancy - so it is best not to ttc during an ivf cycle. You can google your specific DR drug. I am injecting lupron and I know it is fatal to a pregnancy.


----------



## caroleb73

Thanks Blue I am about to start Buserelin nasal spray and just looked at it and it states not to be taken if pregnant. Will have to take precautions in the next few days then just in case.


----------



## Megg33k

Going in today to start my Lupron injections, get my pre-op physical, a full CBC, and go over all my meds with coordinator.


----------



## Kiki09

Thats great Megg, hope it all goes well, v exciting time for you, can't wait till we get to that stage!

Does anyone know, do you have to go on these IVF evenings etc that I keep reading about as I have not heard of it, just wondering if this is something they will tell us nearer the time after the blood tests etc?


----------



## Megg33k

IVF evenings? :huh: No clue!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Some clinics require you go to an IVF info evening... mine does. My husband had to sit through 2 hours of learning about ovulation and sperm production. He was NOT pleased! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Nvr2Late said:


> Some clinics require you go to an IVF info evening... mine does. My husband had to sit through 2 hours of learning about ovulation and sperm production. He was NOT pleased! :)

Ohhhh! I don't think mine would enjoy that at all. Glad we don't have to do it! LOL


----------



## fluffystar

We have to go to a treatment information appointment but thats a one to one with a nurse to learn how to inject etc. I know others who have had to go to a group session etc though.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls. Well, here we go again. I am starting bcps today and stims in 3 weeks. We hope to get a cycle in by Tgiving. The doc has determined that I have a diminished ovarian reserve, so, I realistically have a 25% chance of this working. Not great odds but we are going to give it another shot. If it does not look like we are stimming well, we will likely abandon the cycle.


----------



## Wallie

I got my letter through about our screening appt today and it mentioned an evening visit, which I would quite like to go too but I don't think my OH will be going. He's hinted at that before.

Not really sure from the letter if I will be starting my IVF cycle in November or not, we'll just have to wait and see what they say next Friday I suppose.


----------



## fluffystar

mysillygirls - stay positive sweetie :dust:

wallie - I feel a little in limbo too! We have an appointment next wednesday and until that im not sure if we are starting for definite then or not - It all seems a little vague and unclear! Its the not knowing what the plan is thats a bugger!


----------



## Wallie

Oh yeh and I forgot to mention that the letter says we're now at the top of the IVF list!? I'm assuming its just an error or they use the same letter for couples self funding but for a second I thought, yeh we'll get to do this for nothing, but nah, probably not.:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you MSG! :hugs: Try to keep a shred of PMA! Even 25% is way better than 0%!

Hope you girls in limbo are sorted soon! Hate limbo!

Update: OMG @ my calendar!!!

Started Lupron & steroid today. Stop BCP after Sunday. Baseline E2 on Oct 28. Stimming starts on Nov 2!

Full Calendar:

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1252/5099991783_fe930b36ef_b.jpg


----------



## MySillyGirls

Megg, a shred of PMA?? LOLLL I've got a shred. hehehee


----------



## Blue12

Hey everyone,

Nvr2late - I am at a clinic in Newmarket - Northern Reproductive Therapies. I remember looking into that clinic is missisauga. Do you like it there? 

AFM - I am kind of nervous/excited for tomorrow. I have my follow up appt from my first failed ivf/icsi cycle. 
I know it may sound sillythat I am having another cycle without having the follow up appt yet - but I have spoken with the clinic director and some of the nurses and they spoke with the doctor to find out if she recommended that I try again right away and they said that she said yes - even though I haven't had the follow up yet. I am nervous to hear what she tells me about why the cycle didn't work - or more about what our problems are or what our chances now are. I can guess what she is going to say - no reasons - just try everything the same again - lower the dose of stims to avoid ohss.


----------



## Megg33k

MySillyGirls said:


> Megg, a shred of PMA?? LOLLL I've got a shred. hehehee

You just sounded so disheartened in your poast! LOL Maybe I just read it with the wrong inflection! Sorry about that! :flower: Forgive me? :hugs:

P.S. You better have more than just a shred! :winkwink:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Megg, no you didn't read it wrong. I have been very disheartened but I am trying to get myself back in a positive state of mind (without setting myself up for major heartache) :)

I swear, every week some poor person sees my little jeep driving back from the FS office bawling my eyes out. this whole process has made me very emotional. Add in a few good songs on the radio and I am a weeping mess.


----------



## caroleb73

MySillyGirls said:


> Hi, girls. Well, here we go again. I am starting bcps today and stims in 3 weeks. We hope to get a cycle in by Tgiving. The doc has determined that I have a diminished ovarian reserve, so, I realistically have a 25% chance of this working. Not great odds but we are going to give it another shot. If it does not look like we are stimming well, we will likely abandon the cycle.

Hi MSG,

I wanted to reach out and let you know that I understand how you feel I am 37 and met my Mr Right late in life, only married 1 year ago but TTC for 17 months. I am desperate for a baby and never thought that it would be a problem but after all my testing my AMH came back extremely low for my age which was a bit of a shock. I am about to start my first round of IVF and I know people would say my chances of success are lower but I tend not to think about numbers. We are not numbers we are people and what we have to remember is that we could be one of those 25%, there is absolutely no logic to any of this TTC journey some people are young and get great numbers of eggs collected with top grading and still no BFP and then an older lady with few eggs and lower grade goes and get pregnant with twins.

You have to believe that this will work for you and focus on that thought. Hang in there we are all thinking of you and willing it to go well this time.:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Your right Carolb, there's just no logic to it but it's the best chance we have if we have "problems" conceiving, so we've just got to go for it.

Megg, your calander is very full, it's scary when it's written down like that too.

Blue, good luck with your appt today, I hope it goes okay for you and let's hope you don't get OHSS again this time. I would be seriously annoyed for you if you did, they can't let that happen at all!

AFM - I'm on 12DPO and no sign of AF, pretty unusual for me with no spotting. Tested last night but nothing BFN so I don't have any hope for a natural BFP before IVF. Stinking sore head this morning so that probably means AF is iminent.

OH said he might go to information evening on the 18th November, I was really surprised! We'll see if he does come along. He always seems to be working late these days. His MD left and he seems to have more and more to do these last 2 weeks.

Anyway I'd better go and get ready for work. BNB in the morning is so BAD for me! lol! Catch you all later ladies.

PMA, PMA!!!


----------



## Kiki09

Thanks for the info re the info evening, lol my OH will hate that! he was not keen on starting IVF in the first place as worried about how it will affect me etc, so I could prob do without him there if we do have to attend one! Mind you, he is manic at work and away a lot recently so that might for once work in my favour!

Megg your calender is very full! Gives a good insight tho as to what is ahead!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Carole! Isn't it funny...I never thought 37 (actually, will be 38 in a few weeks) was all that old until I started this darn process. My mom had my sis naturally at 39. My good friend is pregnant now naturally at 42 after just 5 mos of trying. LOL...and then there is little old me with my diminished egg reserve. I mention my 25% because my fs, who is a wonderful compassionate person, sat me down yesterday and spent an hour with me. He wanted me to weigh all pros and cons (college education costs of our other kids, etc). Based on what he has seen, my chances are lower than normal...25-35%. Then, he brought me in for an ultrasound and was even more concerned...he said realistically 25%. He was brutally honest. But, also warm and genuine. That is when he said we have an "escape hatch." We are going to start stimming and if it doesn't look good, we are going to bail before the major costs of IVF happen at the retrieval.

I tell you all this dear because your chances are likely better than mine. Hugs to you!!


----------



## Blue12

Megg I know you put up your calendar - and it can look very overwhelming - but as much as it looks on paper - I personally found ivf to be "underwhleming" lol. 

It is strange because I expected to be so overwhelmed but it didn't feel as overwhelming as I expected (based on how it looks on paper). It came to be less than 10 mins a day between swallowing a few pills and doing injections. 

I found the challenging part to be all the scan visits and waiting to find out if things were on track or if things were going as they were supposed to be.

Sorry for my ramble there - I am just trying to say don't worry too much about the needles and the pills - everyone will come to find them easy. xo


----------



## Megg33k

MySillyGirls said:


> Megg, no you didn't read it wrong. I have been very disheartened but I am trying to get myself back in a positive state of mind (without setting myself up for major heartache) :)
> 
> I swear, every week some poor person sees my little jeep driving back from the FS office bawling my eyes out. this whole process has made me very emotional. Add in a few good songs on the radio and I am a weeping mess.

I understand! I thought it sounded like a sad post, but then re-thought! :hugs: This process couldn't NOT make you emotional and weepy! Its just in its nature!



Wallie said:


> Your right Carolb, there's just no logic to it but it's the best chance we have if we have "problems" conceiving, so we've just got to go for it.
> 
> Megg, your calander is very full, it's scary when it's written down like that too.
> 
> Blue, good luck with your appt today, I hope it goes okay for you and let's hope you don't get OHSS again this time. I would be seriously annoyed for you if you did, they can't let that happen at all!
> 
> AFM - I'm on 12DPO and no sign of AF, pretty unusual for me with no spotting. Tested last night but nothing BFN so I don't have any hope for a natural BFP before IVF. Stinking sore head this morning so that probably means AF is iminent.
> 
> OH said he might go to information evening on the 18th November, I was really surprised! We'll see if he does come along. He always seems to be working late these days. His MD left and he seems to have more and more to do these last 2 weeks.
> 
> Anyway I'd better go and get ready for work. BNB in the morning is so BAD for me! lol! Catch you all later ladies.
> 
> PMA, PMA!!!

Sorry about the BFN! There is still time! :hugs:



MySillyGirls said:


> Thanks, Carole! Isn't it funny...I never thought 37 (actually, will be 38 in a few weeks) was all that old until I started this darn process. My mom had my sis naturally at 39. My good friend is pregnant now naturally at 42 after just 5 mos of trying. LOL...and then there is little old me with my diminished egg reserve. I mention my 25% because my fs, who is a wonderful compassionate person, sat me down yesterday and spent an hour with me. He wanted me to weigh all pros and cons (college education costs of our other kids, etc). Based on what he has seen, my chances are lower than normal...25-35%. Then, he brought me in for an ultrasound and was even more concerned...he said realistically 25%. He was brutally honest. But, also warm and genuine. That is when he said we have an "escape hatch." We are going to start stimming and if it doesn't look good, we are going to bail before the major costs of IVF happen at the retrieval.
> 
> I tell you all this dear because your chances are likely better than mine. Hugs to you!!

Your FS sounds like he has a truly kind heart. I'm glad he's being realistic but warm... That's hard to find. Can I ask what he saw on your u/s that made him more concerned?



Blue12 said:


> Megg I know you put up your calendar - and it can look very overwhelming - but as much as it looks on paper - I personally found ivf to be "underwhleming" lol.
> 
> It is strange because I expected to be so overwhelmed but it didn't feel as overwhelming as I expected (based on how it looks on paper). It came to be less than 10 mins a day between swallowing a few pills and doing injections.
> 
> I found the challenging part to be all the scan visits and waiting to find out if things were on track or if things were going as they were supposed to be.
> 
> Sorry for my ramble there - I am just trying to say don't worry too much about the needles and the pills - everyone will come to find them easy. xo

Looking at it IS overwhelming... but, I honestly don't expect it to feel that way. Its really just 3 slots I'm dealing with each day... AM, lunchtime, and PM. Even at the worst of times, there's not that much at once... but the calendar is daunting to see.


----------



## teapot

Blue12 said:


> It is strange because I expected to be so overwhelmed but it didn't feel as overwhelming as I expected (based on how it looks on paper). It came to be less than 10 mins a day between swallowing a few pills and doing injections.

I'm so glad you've said this! I am seriously hoping to be underwhelmed by the needles!! 

So you're 4 days away from DR Blue? you'll be exactly 2 weeks ahead of me, so I'll be stalking you! How was your followup today? Could they tell you anything useful?

MSG - It's great that you have an escape hatch, hope you don't need it. 25% is still better odds than couples with no fertility issues & the FS will always point out the worst case scenario. Sincerely hope your ovaries suprise you!

Megg - how's you? are you def having that polyp removed on Mon?

Kiki - our clinic insisted on both of us attending the info eve & said they like to see both partners all the way through if possible. I thought it was quite interesting & was good for DH to see the process as he's never on the internet & it wouldn't enter his head to google stuff!

AFM, Got my start date - 8th November. & 1st scan on 24th Nov. Wierded out now!

Everyone else - Hope you're ok. I'm not very good at keeping up with everyone & remembering who's doing what, but I'll do my best! Good wishes to you all. x

...must do some work now!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Megg, how's Peoria today?? Beautiful crisp fall day just a few hours away. 

Anyway, Megg, my fs is wonderful. He is probably the most compassionate person I have ever met...that in itself made me want to cry. LOL!! Anyway, he did a new antral follicle count and actually came to look himself. My left ovary looks pretty good but my right ovary, well, is a real drag. This explains why on my last ivf cycle, i only got 2 mature eggs on right ovary. The antral follicles on that ovary are very small. He measured the ovaries and the follicles. Apparently, he expects them to be a certain size just under normal conditions and a sign of diminished ovarian reserve is if they are smaller than that size.


----------



## MySillyGirls

teapot said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> It is strange because I expected to be so overwhelmed but it didn't feel as overwhelming as I expected (based on how it looks on paper). It came to be less than 10 mins a day between swallowing a few pills and doing injections.
> 
> I'm so glad you've said this! I am seriously hoping to be underwhelmed by the needles!!
> 
> So you're 4 days away from DR Blue? you'll be exactly 2 weeks ahead of me, so I'll be stalking you! How was your followup today? Could they tell you anything useful?
> 
> MSG - It's great that you have an escape hatch, hope you don't need it. 25% is still better odds than couples with no fertility issues & the FS will always point out the worst case scenario. Sincerely hope your ovaries suprise you!
> 
> Megg - how's you? are you def having that polyp removed on Mon?
> 
> Kiki - our clinic insisted on both of us attending the info eve & said they like to see both partners all the way through if possible. I thought it was quite interesting & was good for DH to see the process as he's never on the internet & it wouldn't enter his head to google stuff!
> 
> AFM, Got my start date - 8th November. & 1st scan on 24th Nov. Wierded out now!
> 
> Everyone else - Hope you're ok. I'm not very good at keeping up with everyone & remembering who's doing what, but I'll do my best! Good wishes to you all. x
> 
> ...must do some work now!Click to expand...




Blue12 said:


> Megg I know you put up your calendar - and it can look very overwhelming - but as much as it looks on paper - I personally found ivf to be "underwhleming" lol.
> 
> It is strange because I expected to be so overwhelmed but it didn't feel as overwhelming as I expected (based on how it looks on paper). It came to be less than 10 mins a day between swallowing a few pills and doing injections.
> 
> I found the challenging part to be all the scan visits and waiting to find out if things were on track or if things were going as they were supposed to be.
> 
> Sorry for my ramble there - I am just trying to say don't worry too much about the needles and the pills - everyone will come to find them easy. xo

Blue, I couldn't agree more...the scans were the most difficult for me. the injections seemed easy.


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> It is strange because I expected to be so overwhelmed but it didn't feel as overwhelming as I expected (based on how it looks on paper). It came to be less than 10 mins a day between swallowing a few pills and doing injections.
> 
> I'm so glad you've said this! I am seriously hoping to be underwhelmed by the needles!!
> 
> So you're 4 days away from DR Blue? you'll be exactly 2 weeks ahead of me, so I'll be stalking you! How was your followup today? Could they tell you anything useful?
> 
> MSG - It's great that you have an escape hatch, hope you don't need it. 25% is still better odds than couples with no fertility issues & the FS will always point out the worst case scenario. Sincerely hope your ovaries suprise you!
> 
> Megg - how's you? are you def having that polyp removed on Mon?
> 
> Kiki - our clinic insisted on both of us attending the info eve & said they like to see both partners all the way through if possible. I thought it was quite interesting & was good for DH to see the process as he's never on the internet & it wouldn't enter his head to google stuff!
> 
> AFM, Got my start date - 8th November. & 1st scan on 24th Nov. Wierded out now!
> 
> Everyone else - Hope you're ok. I'm not very good at keeping up with everyone & remembering who's doing what, but I'll do my best! Good wishes to you all. x
> 
> ...must do some work now!Click to expand...

I'm good! Definitely all systems go for Monday! Got a call this morning that I have an "anesthesia consult" at 10am tomorrow. She said its pretty routine. :shrug:

Yay for start & scan dates!



MySillyGirls said:


> Megg, how's Peoria today?? Beautiful crisp fall day just a few hours away.
> 
> Anyway, Megg, my fs is wonderful. He is probably the most compassionate person I have ever met...that in itself made me want to cry. LOL!! Anyway, he did a new antral follicle count and actually came to look himself. My left ovary looks pretty good but my right ovary, well, is a real drag. This explains why on my last ivf cycle, i only got 2 mature eggs on right ovary. The antral follicles on that ovary are very small. He measured the ovaries and the follicles. Apparently, he expects them to be a certain size just under normal conditions and a sign of diminished ovarian reserve is if they are smaller than that size.

A little cool! Very clear! :thumbup:

That's great that you have someone you like so much. I really do like my FS too, and it makes a HUGE difference! I understand what you're saying with the U/S now. I could have figured that out, you'd think! :dohh: But, my brain is elsewhere sometimes! lol Well, I have all the hope in the world for you! :hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Had acupuncture this morning and a few hours later my period started - 2 days early. Argh. Anyway, this means I can now book my sono and pap test, and now only one cycle stands between me and IVF :) Starting to get excited, but trying to be practical as well, as I was super-psyched the last time and when it didn't work, I was devestated. 

Anywho, onward and upward!!!


----------



## fluffystar

Nvr2Late said:


> Had acupuncture this morning and a few hours later my period started - 2 days early. Argh. Anyway, this means I can now book my sono and pap test, and now only one cycle stands between me and IVF :) Starting to get excited, but trying to be practical as well, as I was super-psyched the last time and when it didn't work, I was devestated.
> 
> Anywho, onward and upward!!!

Thats great nvr! One step closer x


----------



## Tory123

HI 

Can i join your thread. I have joined every thread from May - Nov due to the problems I have had OHSS, delayed AF waiting for FET etc. Started down reg on the 17th Oct first scan 08th Nov.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> Had acupuncture this morning and a few hours later my period started - 2 days early. Argh. Anyway, this means I can now book my sono and pap test, and now only one cycle stands between me and IVF :) Starting to get excited, but trying to be practical as well, as I was super-psyched the last time and when it didn't work, I was devestated.
> 
> Anywho, onward and upward!!!
> 
> Thats great nvr! One step closer xClick to expand...

Agreed! Any step in the right direction is good at this point!


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, Tory! :hugs: Hope there are no more bumps in the road for you! So, is this considered your 1st cycle then? Or...? IVF, ICSI, or FET?


----------



## Tory123

Hi Megg

I have had different feed back from hospital if it is considered all 1 cycle (FET). I am hoping and think it is. I have 3 ivf at my hospital. I just read about Sharon Davies who had 8 attemps before she got her Baby and she said she would have carried on until it happened. It has given me inspiration that we all will get a BFP one day xx


----------



## Megg33k

Tory123 said:


> Hi Megg
> 
> I have had different feed back from hospital if it is considered all 1 cycle (FET). I am hoping and think it is. I have 3 ivf at my hospital. I just read about Sharon Davies who had 8 attemps before she got her Baby and she said she would have carried on until it happened. It has given me inspiration that we all will get a BFP one day xx

Wow! 8!!! That's so many! My cousin did 5 rounds (4 IVF, 1 FET) and ended up with 2 failed cycles, 1 MC, and 2 gorgeous little ones! She had 8 failed IUI's first! And, she just "knew" she'd never have a baby or be a mother! :shrug: I'm sure we've all had that moment... So... C'mon, life... PROVE US ALL WRONG!


----------



## Blue12

I am so annoyed with my body. I have always had regular cycles and now when waiting to start icsi#2 - my ovulation is no wear near in sight - which means I cannot start DR. ugh!!!


----------



## fluffystar

Oh Blue! Thats bloody frustrating. Its a full moon tonight and they say that that helps with ovulation here so keep positive!
I am really sensitive to all sorts of things and have noticed that this is the cause of my irregular cycles. I have noted previously that the sheer fact that you are stressing that ovulation needs to happen could be enough to put it off.

Try to keep a positve mindset that you are going to ovulate, rather than keep thinking that you wont. My accupuncturist told me yesterday to go out and run around naked under the full moon to help make sure I ovulate over the weekend (as im running a little late with that too this month)- I do hope she was joking but I got the picture!!


----------



## Blue12

I have had that thought all month - to not be stressed so that I wouldn't delay ov - but it didn't work. I have been having baths at night to relax, listening to music, and doing deep breathing every day. The only thing I can think of is that I switched my multi-vitamin to a very powerful one from the clinic.


----------



## Kat_F

Ok so I guess I post here now? My first FET should happen in November. Blue sorry to hear your cycles are being annoying!


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, Kat! Yay for Nov FET! I'll add you to the front page tomorrow!


----------



## Helen76

Blue I'm so sorry your body is playing up :hugs: I hope you manage to get sorted out in time to start in Oct.

Tory - welcome :hi:I think you'll be really close to me in terms of dates, I started DR on the 19th and have my first scan on the 11th.

Day 6 and the DR is going okay but it was fine last time too. Finding hard to get excited about this attempt, a couple of times already I've almost forgotten to take the nasal spray. This attempt has to work though, pleeeeaaasse!!

Hope everyone else is okay.

H xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi 


Does anyone know if this is normal or not I am on day 8 of down reg and getting a show of brown blood. Can't remember having any blood last time has anyone else had this?

Thanks, 
Toryx


----------



## teapot

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is normal or not I am on day 8 of down reg and getting a show of brown blood. Can't remember having any blood last time has anyone else had this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Toryx

Are you long or short protocol Tory?


----------



## Tory123

Hi Yes on long protocol x


----------



## teapot

Tory123 said:


> Hi Yes on long protocol x

I've never done this before, but if you start DR on CD21, then AF should appear 7-10 days in / kinda around the same time as it would have if you weren't DR.
Could it be your AF starting?


----------



## Tory123

Thanks Teapot

That makes sense I didn't think you had AF whilst down reg but from what you said I have googled it and AF should show so that what it is.

What a relief xx


----------



## Blue12

Yep - you are supposed to get af during DR. xo


----------



## Megg33k

I've spotted every single day since I started taking the BCP! So annoying! But, today was my last, and I'm so happy to be done with it!!! Going in for surgery to remove my polyp (via scope) in the morning. My husband will update my journal when its over, but I'll probably wait until I'm coherent enough to be online to update in here. Not expecting any complications though. Just ready to be done with it!

Does anyone know how much I might expect to bleed after something like this?


----------



## looknomore

You might have a bit of light bleeding or spotting. Nothing major. Should stop pretty soon


----------



## Megg33k

looknomore said:


> You might have a bit of light bleeding or spotting. Nothing major. Should stop pretty soon

Excellent! Thank you! Its tricky, because today was my last BCP, and I'm supposed to alert the clinic of any sign of CD1... but I worried that it might get muddled together with spotting or bleeding from the surgery and thusly could be impossible to determine. Glad to know it won't probably be an issue!


----------



## fluffystar

Blue-How you doing on the ovulation front? Im cd20 and its not happened yet damn it! Supposidly having day 21 scan this week prior to starting down regging- dont think thats going to go as planned!


----------



## Megg33k

Off I go to the surgery! Back tonight! Can't wait till this is a distant memory!


----------



## Kiki09

Good luck with the surgery Megg, not that you will need it as all will go well I am sure :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Surgery went fine. He thinks he got it all. That's about all I know. Since I haven't been told any differently, I guess I'm still on target for the Nov IVF cycle. I'll email my FS and confirm that though. I have a follow up appt on Nov 4. Anesthesia went great. I was lucid very quickly afterwards. I had lunch and then came home and slept for about 3 hours. I haven't had any pain meds since what they put in the IV, and I have really no pain at all. I only had some dull aching at first from the dilation. But, nothing now. The bleeding is VERY minimal. Nothing more than a light period at the worst of times. So, I'm pleased.

That's all I know really... I'm sure I'll be back on BnB all the time tomorrow... but taking a bit of break for most of tonight.


----------



## Blue12

Megg glad your procedure went well today. Hope things aren't too confusing with af/spotting.



fluffystar said:


> Blue-How you doing on the ovulation front? Im cd20 and its not happened yet damn it! Supposidly having day 21 scan this week prior to starting down regging- dont think thats going to go as planned!

Fluffystar - that is what happened with me - went on cd19 to have bloods done to check for ovulation. No ovulation. So they said I need to keep coming back to have bloods done until we find ov. At the time I panicked because I had absolutely no sign of ov - today I suddenly have ewcm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Which means I should ov soon - hopefully. So I have to go back tues, wed, and thurs - to see if we "catch" it. 
I really hope your ov comes very soon. xo.


----------



## Megg33k

So... I got notified tonight that they had to take more tissue than the expected and, even though it all went really well, my IVF has been pushed back to December to allow for healing. I know its just 1 more month... but I just feel like its a kick in the teeth. Another effin' set back! :(


----------



## caroleb73

Megg33k said:


> So... I got notified tonight that they had to take more tissue than the expected and, even though it all went really well, my IVF has been pushed back to December to allow for healing. I know its just 1 more month... but I just feel like its a kick in the teeth. Another effin' set back! :(

Hey Megg,

Sounds so much like my op when I was in theatre they found some thickening of the lining and dealt with it. My doc said that I would need 1 month to heal perfectly. I know it is frustrating but look at it in another light you now have a perfect womb for your baby to implant in so surely that will raise your chances of success. I see it as one more thing on the tick list that you need to do in order to get your sticky bean.

1 month will fly by trust me, I will be starting DR next week yet it seems like I have only just had my op. December will be with you before you know it.

Take care:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Fluffystar and Blue I have been in the same boat as you guys with O this month. I always test postive on my OPK's on CD10 or 11 without fail and I was getting nothing until late last night on CD13 I finally got a positive. Its like our bodies are playing games with us as they know how much we want to start IVF. I hope your O comes along real soon :hugs:

So this means I will be starting DR next Tuesday now. Thank god I will only have 1 week left at work once on the meds then I will fly to London to start the next phase of treatment and be with my Mum and little Sister. Frantically trying to find some warm clothes to take with me as can't cope with the cold weather after living in the Middle East for nearly 4 years.

Well I hope you all have a great day and hope to catch up on your news soon :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Megg, I'm glad you were okay with the op but geeze another set back but like others say once you're healed you'll have the perfect spot for the little embie to stick too. :hugs:

Blue, yeh for EWCM!!! :happydance: lets hope ovulation happens pretty soon.

Caroleb, I hate the cold weather too and I live here all the time, can't imagine how it feels to come from living in the Far East for 4 years. btw, my boss is going there on Friday! Great, he's off for 3 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## teapot

Megg33k said:


> So... I got notified tonight that they had to take more tissue than the expected and, even though it all went really well, my IVF has been pushed back to December to allow for healing. I know its just 1 more month... but I just feel like its a kick in the teeth. Another effin' set back! :(

Hey Megg,

Pleased it went well & your healing nicely. I know it seems far away, but if you think how scarily close Christmas is.... it will be here in no time at all. :hugs:

Put your feet up & rest - just the physical thing of having the op will be messing with your head & making you feel down without realising. 

x


----------



## fluffystar

Megg, as the others have said its all one step nearer and you will have a perfect uterus for that lucky baby!

Blue and Caroleb - Yay for ewcm!!!!!! Mine started on cd16 through to cd19 (sat) and then nothing and no temp rise so no ov. BUT...today its returned so im hoping its not just playing hide and seek and means that ov is imminent. I just need it to happen so I can get straight in my head what the plan/schedule is for ivf. Its a pain as I will have to go to the fertility clinic again to scan a few days after ov which is another 3hr round trip journey

love and babydust to you all!!!!!

fluffy xx


----------



## Helen76

So sorry to hear its been put back for you Megg. This whole process is frustrating and we all seem to spend all our time wishing our days away, well it feels like that for me.

I think the others are right though, it will give your body time to heal.

Good luck with Oving to those who are waiting and hi to everyone else.

H xx


----------



## Blue12

Megg - it is so heartbreaking after having your heart and mind set around this...but if you had gone ahead with the ivf - and if you found out you had it after and that the ivf didn't work - you would have been devastated. Hope the month flies by for you. xo


----------



## Megg33k

I'm actually really happy they found it and dealt with it... I just hate the waiting. But, I feel better today than yesterday!


----------



## Kat_F

Knowledge is power Megg. Now you know what you're dealing with and they sorted it, you can think "ahh.... now that will help me in the future".


----------



## Kiki09

ITs such an emotional journey that I think any delay in getting our dream can hit you hard initially until you have time to digest it and realise its probably for the best... 

December will soon be here Megg... time is flying by I think!


----------



## fluffystar

Megg - it will take your mind a little while to adjust to the plan being shifted to december. I think that was what threw me when the plan change dfrom IUI to IVF - it took my head a little while to catch up xx

Blue and Caroleb - Any luck with confirmed ovulation??

AFM- I still havent ovulated damn it! I had a scan today, as planned, ready to start down regging though they were surprised when I told them I couldnt start as I hadnt O'd yet at cd22. I did get to see my follies though and have a primary one at 14/15mm which the consultant said should pop in a few days. I do hope so!

I got given all my down regging injections though and they gave me a lovely zip up carry case to put them all in which I was quite impressed with (see pic). I just have to wait to O and then 5 days later I can start. I knew my body would play up when required to perform, I just hope this isnt a sign of things to come!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00051.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wallie

Oh nice bag! I have one the same for when I did IUI, plus the sharps box too.

I've got my screening appt at the hospital tomorrow. I take it they do bloods etc and I hope they will start me on IVF this cycle CD21. I hope so anyway, but we'll just have to wait and see. Appt is at 2:15pm.


----------



## Megg33k

Hello, lovelies! That is a right nice zip-up bag, Fluffy! I approve!

I'm definitely getting my head around the new schedule. It seems less awful each day. So, I'm dealing reasonably well. I've decided that the extra time will give me a good reason to force the OH to do the stuff that needs doing around the house and a good "to be done by" date. I told him that its high time he fixes the stuff that he's said he would in order to prepare our home for a baby... and now is the time. After all this waiting, I think the universe owes me a 1st time success! So, its time to get prepared! What else can I do but fill the time and hope it goes by quickly? Not much! May as well make the best of it! (In case anyone is worried, our home isn't falling apart or anything... I promise!)


----------



## Blue12

fluffystar said:


> I got given all my down regging injections though and they gave me a lovely zip up carry case to put them all in which I was quite impressed with (see pic). I just have to wait to O and then 5 days later I can start. I knew my body would play up when required to perform, *I just hope this isnt a sign of things to come!*!

I am hoping that late ov is the only problem we have - and so we are getting our "bad luck" part out of the way.

xo


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

Fluffy my O was confirmed on Monday 25th so I am all set to DR next Monday YAY. Really hope yours happens this weekend so you can get started. My IVF kit is just like yours and so handy.

Evie good luck with your appointment, I really hope you get to start your treatment cycle really soon:hugs:

Megg so glad you are keeping busy as helps make the month go that much quicker, you will be starting before you know it and you will wonder where that month went.

Well I am just about to start my weekend in the Middle East and tomorrow is our wedding anniversary so spending a very romantic and relaxing day with DH being totally spoilt. He is my rock and I am so lucky to have him in my life. Then only next week at work before I fly back home to London and start IVF in earnest. So can't wait for it all to begin.

Have a great weekend ladies and hope to catch up with all your news on Saturday.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi all,

I just got word that I'm starting my injections on Nov 4.....yahoo!! If everything goes how they think, I'll be getting my ER on the 14th and ET on the 19th. All happening so quickly.....very excited. We have been trying for nearly 3 years...so we are more than thrilled.


----------



## Blue12

I got some weird news about my cycle today - still trying to digest the information. I think I am still going ahead with this cycle - but some things have changed... strange... I will update tomorrow or saturday when I have time (to explain).


----------



## Nvr2Late

How many days is everyone anticipating they will stim before ER?


----------



## caroleb73

I have been told it will be between 10 and 14 days of stimming before I take the trigger shot and then 36 hours after that for ER.


----------



## teapot

I've been told similar. Stim for 10/11 days, have a scan & then couple more days if needed.


----------



## Helen76

Hey Blue, hope you're okay :hugs:

I was on stimms for about 12 days last time from memory.

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add you Mamamirfy! Good luck! :hugs:

Hope all is okay, Blue! 

They only expected me to be stimming for about 8 days prior to trigger, but that was based on how I responded to Follistim before. I triggered quite early with my IUI cycle also. I only stimmed for 7 days that time and had 6 follies that were all set to be mature.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Guys,

Just my own contribution. I stimmed for about 10 days....I have my trigger tonight, and EC on Sunday. Hope that helps.


----------



## fluffystar

Sorry for the negative post but - this sucks! Why cant I ovulate? I feel like im never going to get started. Its day 24 and the very latest I have previously O'd is cd23. Crappy body :nope:


----------



## teapot

fluffystar said:


> Sorry for the negative post but - this sucks! Why cant I ovulate? I feel like im never going to get started. Its day 24 and the very latest I have previously O'd is cd23. Crappy body :nope:

Sorry your body isn't playing ball with you. Why do you have to wait for OV? My clinic didn't mention this to me, they just said to book my injection teaching for CD21 & off we go. 
...Is there any allowance made for the possibility of an AnOvulatory (sp?) cycle?
x


----------



## caroleb73

fluffystar said:


> Sorry for the negative post but - this sucks! Why cant I ovulate? I feel like im never going to get started. Its day 24 and the very latest I have previously O'd is cd23. Crappy body :nope:

Hey Fluffy I think Teapot made a very good comment, why don't you call your clinic on Monday if no O by then and ask if you can be scanned again. If O is not looking imminent then maybe you can start DR. People with PCOS must start DR before O after all so there must be exceptions. 

Good luck and keep us posted:hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks caroleb and teapot. I was scanned on wed and had a 14mm follicle but I had all the ov signs a week ago and feel its all just frozen now. My body used to do this a year ago- gear up around day 20, not ov then try again around day40. Think I will take ur advice and ring them on monday if still nothing happening.


----------



## Blue12

Hey fluffystar - sorry to hear your are fighting your body right now. It is so upsetting. Did the clinic give you any plan to help ov? Do you have to just keep going back until you have ov'd?

AFM I went for blood work at the clinic thursday to confirm ov (i knew that I hadn't ov'd yet - but I was cd 24 so they were "panicking"). And surprise, surprise, they found I haven't ov'd yet!!! (well I am almost certain that I ov'd on THURSDAY/FRIDAY)

SO I get a call from the nurse Thursday afternoon to find out when the next blood test -and she tells me that the fs didn't know what to do "with a late ovulating person", so she called another fs to ask them what to do. (as if I didn't already think she was an idiot) Apparently she didn't know what to do because if she knew I always ov'd late then she would have done bcp first - but this late of ov is rare for me.

Anyway, the other fs tells my fs that one should only be DR on lupron for 7 days at the most - so I won't start DR until next Thursday (which I need to have blood and scan done on that day - just to make sure everything looks good). 

She said that the longer you DR on lupron can cause more cysts - which is what happened to me last time - and that it can ruin the cycle - which is what happened to me last time. My antral follicle count is usually only 30 and for my ivf cycle it was 46!!!

So I am trying to believe that this late ov is a blessing in disguise - because now a smart fs is on my case - and they aren't making the same "mistake" as last time.

My only concern if I start lupron next Thursday (7dpo) and they want me to use lupron for 7 days (taking me to 14dpo) - that is going to be a problem becuase my luteal phase is only ever 12 days which means that if I start lupron on 7dpo I will only get to use lupron for 5 days instead of 7?!?!

Sorry for the long post. xo


----------



## Megg33k

I'm confused... They're going to have me on Lupron for longer than 7 days... Why does it need to be so confusing?


----------



## Blue12

Hi Megg, 

It is all so confusing. 

Last time I was on lupron for 12 days before af - and continued on it up until the trigger for EC.

This time they said that they wanted me on lupron for only 7 days *before* af, but that I continue lupron all the way until trigger right before EC (which is what I did last time). 

Who knows? How long are you on lupron?


----------



## Megg33k

I start on the injections again on Nov 14... and then I'm guessing it will be until mid-Dec? I mean, it looks like EC will be around mid-Dec. So... until a few days prior to that. Its a really long time... sort of!


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Megg,

I am starting my DR nasal spray tomorrow which is 7 days before AF is due and I will be continuing until the eve of EC. I was told that this is so that they can completely control your ovaries and the production of the follies. If you stopped it before then your body would start to work naturally again and risk O before they can do the EC. When you start the DR all depends on the protocol that your doc feels is right for you based on all the test results and scans that he/she has performed.

I know if can be super confusing as so many of us are on different programmes but then again our bodies are all so different. Try not to worry and just believe that your doc is doing what is necessary to get you a BFP:hugs:


----------



## Helen76

Hi everyone,

Blue - I don't know enough about how other IVF systems work but does it matter if you're DR when you're on your period? 

I'm on the nasal sprays to DR and both times I've done that I've had a period whilst DR.

I'm currently on Day 13 and not due to have my scan to see if I can't start stimming until a week on Thurs, it just feels like it's taking forever :roll:

H xx


----------



## Blue12

Most people I know start DR at least 7 days before af - then continue during af - and continue during stims all the way to EC. That is what I am doing and did last time (except they started me even earlier than 7 days before af).

DR is very important because it tells the ovaries not to ovulate. My clinic told me stories of a few people who forgot to take their DR close to EC and all the eggs released on their own so none were there for collection. 

There are so many slightly different protocols it can definitely make us crazy. 

:hugs: to all!

helenttc - I hope you get the go ahead for stims this thursday. xo


----------



## Megg33k

I really wish I knew how one Dr decided on one protocol vs another... They all seem to lead to the same goal... So, why so many paths? I guess whatever works best per patient... though I don't think my clinic changes is much on a patient-by-patient basis!


----------



## caroleb73

I know that my doc looks at all the blood work and also the scans to determine which protocol to use. I know that whilst my AMH result was lower than they expected my antral follicle count was really quite good so they expect me to stimm quite well. I guess at the end of the day we have to just trust that they will choose the best route for us.

Well I have now started DR with my nasal spray which has made me really happy as this marks the official start to IVF for me. It seems like we talked about it for so long and so many doctors appointments and tests to get to this stage that finally we have started. Only 3 days left at work and then I enjoy one final weekend in the sunshine before heading to the cold of London for the next phase of treatment. Never thought I would be looking forward to injections this much:wacko: People on the outside would think I am completely crazy hehehe.

Fluffy I hope that O has happened for you over the weekend. Let us know the latest :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I got my new calendar today! Either they're making concessions for me or their Dec cycle date was wrong on the website. Because I start stimming on Nov 27 and should have had ET by ~12/12. That means that I should know if its BFP or not before Christmas... best or worst Christmas EVER! FX'd!


----------



## teapot

Yippee Megg, you don't have to wait as long as you thought. We'll be on a similar timeline then...
I'm on DR from 8th, scan on 24th & I assume if all DR'd ok, I start stimms that day???

So guessing EC would be w/c 6th Dec - it will be either a very drunk Christmas or a very sober one (fx).

One of my best friends' weddings is on 29th Dec, so that could be awkward... 

I'm going away for New Year, part leisure/part work so at least if it fails I can walk on a nice cold beach everyday & blow the cobwebs away.

xx


----------



## teapot

...my injections/drugs kit arrived on Saturday. looks mostly quite innocent, there's an autoinjector which we'll learn how to use next Monday, But....

Some of the needles are HHHUUUUGGGGEEEE!! 18G! they're really quite thick & scary looking. I'm hoping they've made a mistake...


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> Yippee Megg, you don't have to wait as long as you thought. We'll be on a similar timeline then...
> I'm on DR from 8th, scan on 24th & I assume if all DR'd ok, I start stimms that day???
> 
> So guessing EC would be w/c 6th Dec - it will be either a very drunk Christmas or a very sober one (fx).
> 
> One of my best friends' weddings is on 29th Dec, so that could be awkward...
> 
> I'm going away for New Year, part leisure/part work so at least if it fails I can walk on a nice cold beach everyday & blow the cobwebs away.
> 
> xx

Ooh.. Very similar schedule! Good times! :)



teapot said:


> ...my injections/drugs kit arrived on Saturday. looks mostly quite innocent, there's an autoinjector which we'll learn how to use next Monday, But....
> 
> Some of the needles are HHHUUUUGGGGEEEE!! 18G! they're really quite thick & scary looking. I'm hoping they've made a mistake...

18? Uhm... I'll check my stuff and see if I have 18's and what they're for! :thumbup: BRB


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... And, I think this proves that we'll ALL get our BFP right away!

Being stressed 'might help IVF women get pregnant'


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> ...my injections/drugs kit arrived on Saturday. looks mostly quite innocent, there's an autoinjector which we'll learn how to use next Monday, But....
> 
> Some of the needles are HHHUUUUGGGGEEEE!! 18G! they're really quite thick & scary looking. I'm hoping they've made a mistake...

I do have 18G's... You won't be putting them into your skin! LOL They're to withdraw the progesterone from the vial. You'll switch to a much smaller needle to inject it! :thumbup:


----------



## fluffystar

caroleb73 said:


> Fluffy I hope that O has happened for you over the weekend. Let us know the latest :hugs:

Nothing, not at all, zero, crap body. Im fed up, its day 28 and I feel quite a failure before I have even started. I do keep having ewcm on and off but it never leads anywhere. My clinic have cut off dates for starting a cycle because of christmas closing times. Knowing my luck I will finally be ready only to be told "oh sorry you are too late". I know that the more anxious I am about it the less chance I have of O'ing but I cant help it. If I feel this rubbish at the disappointment of my body letting me down and not O'ing I just dont know how I would cope if we go through this and its negative. Its giving me second thoughts and the only think that keeps me going is how I would feel if we dont give it a go.

I didnt even get a chance to ring the clinic either. Will hve to do that tomorrow. Sorry for being grumpy today :nope:


----------



## Wallie

I'm sorry Fluffy about not o'ing and maybe, possibly not going ahead this cycle.:hugs:

I had my appt on Thursday and got bloods taken for HIV, Hep C,, AMH, etc and I just knew the minute the nurse said that it will take 3-4 weeks for the results, that we wouldn't be going ahead as I'd hoped. I'm so disappointed you wouldn't believe it. Spent Thursday afternoon in bed hiding. I just couldn't help it and I couldn't stop being so upset. OH seemed to just shrug it off too, which didn't help.

So looks like I won't be getting to do IVF until January. Sorry for being miserable, I don't really want to do IVF but I don't not want too either. It's just waiting, waiting, waiting all the time. I've had enough of it.


----------



## teapot

> I do have 18G's... You won't be putting them into your skin! LOL They're to withdraw the progesterone from the vial. You'll switch to a much smaller needle to inject it! :thumbup:

Ooh, Thank God. I hope that's why Ive got them!! Thank you for easing my mind! 

x


----------



## Megg33k

Wallie said:


> I'm sorry Fluffy about not o'ing and maybe, possibly not going ahead this cycle.:hugs:
> 
> I had my appt on Thursday and got bloods taken for HIV, Hep C,, AMH, etc and I just knew the minute the nurse said that it will take 3-4 weeks for the results, that we wouldn't be going ahead as I'd hoped. I'm so disappointed you wouldn't believe it. Spent Thursday afternoon in bed hiding. I just couldn't help it and I couldn't stop being so upset. OH seemed to just shrug it off too, which didn't help.
> 
> So looks like I won't be getting to do IVF until January. Sorry for being miserable, I don't really want to do IVF but I don't not want too either. It's just waiting, waiting, waiting all the time. I've had enough of it.

That's PRECISELY how I felt when they pushed me back a month! Why on earth does it take so freakin' long to get your results? Mine come back same day!!! And, big :hugs: to you for having to wait again!



teapot said:


> I do have 18G's... You won't be putting them into your skin! LOL They're to withdraw the progesterone from the vial. You'll switch to a much smaller needle to inject it! :thumbup:
> 
> Ooh, Thank God. I hope that's why Ive got them!! Thank you for easing my mind!
> 
> xClick to expand...

No problem! I thought I remembered seeing HUGE ones that I didn't have to use to inject myself!


----------



## Blue12

Not to scare you but I had to use huge ones to inject progesterone. Hopefully you don't though. Sometimes there is a larger needle just to draw up or mix an injection.
xo


----------



## caroleb73

fluffystar said:


> caroleb73 said:
> 
> 
> Fluffy I hope that O has happened for you over the weekend. Let us know the latest :hugs:
> 
> Nothing, not at all, zero, crap body. Im fed up, its day 28 and I feel quite a failure before I have even started. I do keep having ewcm on and off but it never leads anywhere. My clinic have cut off dates for starting a cycle because of christmas closing times. Knowing my luck I will finally be ready only to be told "oh sorry you are too late". I know that the more anxious I am about it the less chance I have of O'ing but I cant help it. If I feel this rubbish at the disappointment of my body letting me down and not O'ing I just dont know how I would cope if we go through this and its negative. Its giving me second thoughts and the only think that keeps me going is how I would feel if we dont give it a go.
> 
> I didnt even get a chance to ring the clinic either. Will hve to do that tomorrow. Sorry for being grumpy today :nope:Click to expand...

Hey Fluffy I am so sorry to hear that your body is being a complete pig and not playing ball. I know how upsetting all of this is as we build up so much hope on our next line of treatment working and when things don't go to plan we crash.

I am not sure if you have tried acupunture? I am a real believer as had this when I first started TTC to balance my hormones and regulate my cycle and it really worked and got rid of my painful periods that I had suffered with all my life!! I am also having this down when I am in London for my IVF. I would see if you can find a good practioner in your area and go see them they maybe able to bring on the O that you so desperately need to happen to get the IVF started. 

But please do ring the clinic first as they may tell you that you can start anyway.

Keeping everything crossed for you honey and please let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Wallie said:


> I'm sorry Fluffy about not o'ing and maybe, possibly not going ahead this cycle.:hugs:
> 
> I had my appt on Thursday and got bloods taken for HIV, Hep C,, AMH, etc and I just knew the minute the nurse said that it will take 3-4 weeks for the results, that we wouldn't be going ahead as I'd hoped. I'm so disappointed you wouldn't believe it. Spent Thursday afternoon in bed hiding. I just couldn't help it and I couldn't stop being so upset. OH seemed to just shrug it off too, which didn't help.
> 
> So looks like I won't be getting to do IVF until January. Sorry for being miserable, I don't really want to do IVF but I don't not want too either. It's just waiting, waiting, waiting all the time. I've had enough of it.

Hi Wallie

Sorry to hear the news but you may want to double check with them. Sorry I can't remember if you are going private or NHS funded? If private then all of your bloods should be back within 5 days. I had my AMH done privately and it only took that time but I managed to get my HIV and Hep tests done on the NHS through my GP and those only took 1 week to come back. I really cannot see why it would take 3-4 weeks so please push them on this. You are still in with a chance of it happening before Christmas.

As for OH, sometimes they just don't cope with all of this as well as we think, he may seem to be shrugging it off but deep down he may want it to start immediately like you but guys can sometimes feel so powerless and removed from the whole process. After all everything is happening to us and they just have a couple of tests and then give their "donation" whilst they have to watch us go through everything medically and emotionally and they feel there is little they can do to help us.

Stay strong my friend and push for the results so you can start asap, a very good saying is "if you don't ask you don't get" so being assertive can pay off.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Fluffy, that really blows... So sorry to hear your body is going rogue this month. I know it doesn't help now, but when you do get pregnant, none of this will matter in the slightest. Big, big hug to you!

I had my sono yesterday and everything looks fine. I was upset to find out my antral follicle count is really low this month. It looks like my age is catching up with me. The main thing keeping me cheerful is the fact that I went to a Psychic Fair last weekend and two different psychics told me I would have 2 children. I so hope they are right!!!! One child would be fantastic. Two would be divine. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry to hear we have some bodies not cooperating! Perhaps they took lessons from mine? I know it was similarly frustrating in Oct!


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Caroleb, yeh we're paying for our treatment as I can't wait but it is through the NHS. They have been pretty useless all the way through and I've chased and chased for results in the past, IUI appointments etc, it's hard going. I do hope that the test results will come in quicker and they will phone and say I can start before Christmas but I doubt that very much. I do hope however I get the results through by the end of November and depending on my cycle I could start down reggin before Christmas, at leasy that would get the ball rolling and I'd be happy. I'm actually thinking I could be depressed or I'm just not happy with my situation. I'm quite okay at work but when I get home I'm so unhappy, very quiet and I just don't want to do anything. I'm even putting on some weight but I'm determined that's not going to happen. 

Anyway I hope I am depressed and once I get that BFP I'll be so happy, otherwise I'm in deep trouble!


----------



## fluffystar

Wallie - sorry to hear you are feeling so down :hugs: Its so hard when we have such expectations for timescales etc and then you are left hanging. At least when you have a date you will have something to work to. I have no idea what is happening right now and its really getting me down . I thought I would have started down regging now but my body is having none of it and wont ovulate. Im too terrified to ring the FS incase they just say I cant do it this cycle as my body is playing up! In my head we are starting this side of christmas and I cant accept that that might not be the case - not yet anyway.

This whole IVf thing and the not knowing when things will happen, let alone whether they will work, really messes with your head. I hope that you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## Blue12

Any news on the ov front fluffy? What are their plans or next steps hun?

I go tomorrow/today lol to find out if I get to start DR tomorrow. Yikes fxd.


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for DR'ing! :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Wallie I totally understand on the depression, earlier this year I really was not in a good place at all. I would just cry and get upset the whole time about TTC and why things were not going my way and thought that it would never happen for me. It started affecting my relationship with DH as he noticed I was always miserable and felt useless in trying to lift my mood. I felt inadequate as couldn't do the most natural thing in the world and get pregnant. Then I realised that the only people suffering was me and my poor DH. I took charge and pushed for treatment paths to happen and read a great deal so that I felt like I was more in control and informed. I know that it is so so hard and there are times when you feel totally crushed by it all but please try to do a small thing each day that will make you smile and remember that you have come such a long way on this journey. You are nearly there honey you are in the final straights and you need to remain positive and believe that it will happen for you very soon. IVF is really tough on you physically and mentally and you need to gather all your strength so that you can succeed. Remember we are all here to support you through this:hugs:

Blue hope the appointment goes well today and you start DR:hugs:

Fluffy I am so sorry your body is still not playing ball, this TTC journey is just so tough and makes no sense at times. I pray that your ovaries sort themselves out very soon and you get to start your DR.

AFM today is my last day at work and I will now be flying to London tomorrow. Really can't wait to see my family and be around them and my friends when going through the IVF treatment. I think that being at my family home will really help with achieving a positive outcome. I will make sure I check in most days and keep updated with everyones news.

Take care and have a great day:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Carol, that's good advice, I just now have to let myself get on with it I suppose. I need a good kick up the arse afterall it's not the end of the world is it.


----------



## fluffystar

I have been terrified of ringing the fertility clinic in case they said I couldnt go ahead this cycle as im already on cd30! Stupid I know, but I plucked up the courage today and they were lovely! First the nurse I spoke to said to wait a few more days then ring on mon if no ov and they would get me in for a scan. Then she rang back after checking with the consultant and he said just start the suprecur to down regulate today!!!!!! 

OMG I have suddenly started to panic now! I have been concentrating so much on trying to ovulate that I completely forgot that after I have O'd I will start injections! Ahhh. He had said that seeing as a week ago I had a 14mm follie I may either have missed O or that starting the injections sometimes jump starts it!?! Cant quite see how but hey im not the specialist. So tonight it al begins and then if AF hasnt come in 10 days they will scan me to se what im up to. Finally it is falling into place!

Hope that everyone else is doing ok :flower: Blue, how did your appointment go?


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> I have been terrified of ringing the fertility clinic in case they said I couldnt go ahead this cycle as im already on cd30! Stupid I know, but I plucked up the courage today and they were lovely! First the nurse I spoke to said to wait a few more days then ring on mon if no ov and they would get me in for a scan. Then she rang back after checking with the consultant and he said just start the suprecur to down regulate today!!!!!!
> 
> OMG I have suddenly started to panic now! I have been concentrating so much on trying to ovulate that I completely forgot that after I have O'd I will start injections! Ahhh. He had said that seeing as a week ago I had a 14mm follie I may either have missed O or that starting the injections sometimes jump starts it!?! Cant quite see how but hey im not the specialist. So tonight it al begins and then if AF hasnt come in 10 days they will scan me to se what im up to. Finally it is falling into place!
> 
> Hope that everyone else is doing ok :flower: Blue, how did your appointment go?

Oh my! That's bloody fantastic! :hugs: Yay! Don't freak! The injections are nothing!


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm a bit confused which 'group' I'm meant to be part of lol, hoping to start DR in November but EC and ET would be in December. . . 

Do I belong here. . ? lol

We've got consent signing 'first appointment' on Monday and since AF turned up today I'm hoping to start DR around the 27th :)

:flower: x x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> I'm a bit confused which 'group' I'm meant to be part of lol, hoping to start DR in November but EC and ET would be in December. . .
> 
> Do I belong here. . ? lol
> 
> We've got consent signing 'first appointment' on Monday and since AF turned up today I'm hoping to start DR around the 27th :)
> 
> :flower: x x x x x

Of course you belong here! I don't care much about dates! I'm not going to have EC or ET until Dec either!


----------



## maaybe2010

lol fab! :)

I started af today but don't have our consent singing until Monday so I'm really hoping they will put me on DR this cycle, they'll have around two weeks to 'sort it out' whatever it is they need to sort out so fingers crossed!!

:flower: x x x


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd tightly that they sort it for you quickly!


----------



## raf-wife

hi ladies can i join in i had started an ivf after xmas thread but its all been brought forward and i go to my first consultation tommorrow


----------



## Wallie

Welcome, that's brilliant news Raf-Wife!! Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

raf-wife said:


> hi ladies can i join in i had started an ivf after xmas thread but its all been brought forward and i go to my first consultation tommorrow

Fantastic! Sure! I'll add you! 

P.S. To everyone: You might have to tell me what dates you want added to the first post. I'm happy to keep up, but I'm rubbish at remembering dates. I just need to be told! LOL


----------



## raf-wife

thank you i will hopefully have some idea of dates after my appointment


----------



## fluffystar

Megg33k said:


> P.S. To everyone: You might have to tell me what dates you want added to the first post. I'm happy to keep up, but I'm rubbish at remembering dates. I just need to be told! LOL

 ooh add me - just did my first down regging injection (and promptly threw up 5mins later - must be nerves)!


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> P.S. To everyone: You might have to tell me what dates you want added to the first post. I'm happy to keep up, but I'm rubbish at remembering dates. I just need to be told! LOL
> 
> ooh add me - just did my first down regging injection (and promptly threw up 5mins later - must be nerves)!Click to expand...

Oh no! Mine didn't cause nausea... I hope it was just nerves! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

fluffystar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> P.S. To everyone: You might have to tell me what dates you want added to the first post. I'm happy to keep up, but I'm rubbish at remembering dates. I just need to be told! LOL
> 
> ooh add me - just did my first down regging injection (and promptly threw up 5mins later - must be nerves)!Click to expand...

Fluffy - our dates are so similar it is crazy lol.

I am cd31 today - went for bloods, scan, and pap test and I got the good news to start DR. :happydance: SO I just did my first DR injection too - just like you fluffy. Right before I did it I had a brief tremble thinking - I can't believe I am doing this IVF/ICSI injections again.

:dust: to all!


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> fluffystar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> P.S. To everyone: You might have to tell me what dates you want added to the first post. I'm happy to keep up, but I'm rubbish at remembering dates. I just need to be told! LOL
> 
> ooh add me - just did my first down regging injection (and promptly threw up 5mins later - must be nerves)!Click to expand...
> 
> Fluffy - our dates are so similar it is crazy lol.
> 
> I am cd31 today - went for bloods, scan, and pap test and I got the good news to start DR. :happydance: SO I just did my first DR injection too - just like you fluffy. Right before I did it I had a brief tremble thinking - I can't believe I am doing this IVF/ICSI injections again.
> 
> :dust: to all!Click to expand...

Ooh! Fantastic! :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## fluffystar

Blue - Thats great, but uncanny with the timing!! ha ha, hooray for down regging!!!!!

Hello to our new joiners :hugs:

As for being sick - im quite certain it was nerves, I felt quite sick for a few hours beforehand too!


----------



## Blue12

My first intramuscular injection that dh gave me in my butt - I was so worried about him passing out (considering he passed out at his blood test lol) that I had him sitting in a padded area and I was standing. I didn't realize how nervous I was and then I nearly passed out and threw up lol.

:hugs: It will definitely get better fluffy. xo


----------



## Wallie

Megg put me down for starting IVF January 2011, if it happens beforehand I'll be estatic.

Fluffy, poor you being sick and good luck!

Blue - good luck this cycle! 


AFM - I got a positive opk this morning yeh! No point really getting excited as we'll not manage ourselves to get pregnant but I still get excited, twat that I am!


----------



## raf-wife

hi just got back we are going on short protocol (2 weeks) straight after xmas


----------



## Megg33k

raf-wife said:


> hi just got back we are going on short protocol (2 weeks) straight after xmas

Fantastic!!! :hugs:



Wallie said:


> Megg put me down for starting IVF January 2011, if it happens beforehand I'll be estatic.
> 
> Fluffy, poor you being sick and good luck!
> 
> Blue - good luck this cycle!
> 
> 
> AFM - I got a positive opk this morning yeh! No point really getting excited as we'll not manage ourselves to get pregnant but I still get excited, twat that I am!

Will do! Let's hope for even sooner! :hugs:


----------



## Helen76

Hi Everyone,

I'm glad that some of you have now joined me on DR.

Sorry to those whose bodies/clinics are playing them up, as if this wasn't bad enough!

I'm having a scan next Thurs to see if I can start stimming. I had my first acupuncture session last night. I enjoyed it but it wore me out and I was asleep by 9.30!! Got a few more sessions booked.

Hope everyone has a good weekend,
H xx


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Helen, 

Good luck for your scan next week. How often are you having accupuncture. I was going to go weekly but then she said she didnt really need to see me again until around egg transfer time?


----------



## Mamamirfy

I jsut did my first injection of Puregon and Menopur. I had worked myself up for soooooo long and it was painless and soooo easy. I feel to relieved now and very excited that I know what to expect. 9 more days of this and we'll be waiting for Egg Collection... LOL I sound like I work for the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Glad it was so easy! I figured it would be! :hugs:


----------



## Helen76

Hi Fluffy,

The lady that does my acupuncture doesn't particularly specialise in IVF. A friend recommended her and she told me that before me she'd seen one lady who was going through IVF who went on to get pregnant.

So we didn't really discuss how often I'll need to go in relation to the IVF but I have a session the week after next and then I've booked one in the day before EC. (presuming my scan goes okay on Thurs)

I would like to have one the week after that, it might help the embie implant and then hopefully one the night before I'm due to test just to help with the stress levels!!

She said it was more about when I felt I needed a session. Hope that helps.


H xx


----------



## Blue12

I feel so relaxed this time doing ivf lol. I feel like I know it like the back of my hand blah blah blah lol.

Going shopping today to stock up on gatorade, salty things, and high protein foods.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

Do I need to stock up on gatorade, salty things, and high protein foods? What's this about? LOL


----------



## Helen76

I wondered that too. Since starting this cycle all I seem to do is crave sugary food, not sure what that's all about?!

H xx


----------



## Blue12

Oh - Last time the clinic told me to do it to help ward off OHSS. 

And when I got OHSS, mine got so severe last time - it was all that I was allowed to have.


----------



## maaybe2010

Hope everyone is well, big day for us tomorrow :)


----------



## Megg33k

Oh wow! Good info! I'll be taking that into account! Thanks!

Ooh! Yay, maaybe! :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

maaybe2010 said:


> Hope everyone is well, big day for us tomorrow :)

Any updates maaybe?


----------



## teapot

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well. 

I have officially started DR. That was all fine, think I can remember how to do it for tomorrow? :wacko:

Had kinda a bad day then, argued a bit with DH (petty, but stuff that's bugged me forever & he chose today to do it again), :growlmad:
was looking after my nephew this afternoon & felt like a total fish out of water. Driving home, he was squealing 'cos he couldn't see me & I felt so scared/worried. 

Makes me wonder if we are up to this at all :( :( Should we accept the hand fate dealt. ...Is it normal to feel like this? or do I have some serious thinking to do? :shrug:

Still feeling sorry for myself now. Don't feel like I can talk to DH in case I get all irrational. Sorry to be so pathetic, I know my troubles are nothing in the grand scheme of things. It's quite cathartic just typing my muddlings onto here. 

Take care all.....


----------



## Helen76

Hey Teapot, I know exactly what you mean. I love my sister's kids to bits but I do sometimes feel like I don't relate to them enough.

I remember a few years ago I was away camping with them for the weekend and I took my niece for a toilet break and she screamed at me 'I don't want you to take me'. Honestly I bawled my eyes out, I was gutted.

I mentioned it to a friend who had a daughter around the same age and she was like you have to get used to that, it happens all the time!!

I'm sure when the time comes we'll cope just fine, with the odd bit of drama along the way :)

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

Its 100% different with a child you're raising. I raised my ex-husband's son with him, and it was trying sometimes, but I could easily cope (even though I was quite young with no experience). But, other people's kids? Like my cousin's kids? I'm so uneasy with how to handle them sometimes. I think its just the nerves of them belonging to someone else. And, you certainly don't have the same bond with them that you'll have with your own. No worries!


----------



## Blue12

Teapot - you are feeling how all of us feel. We see and deal with certain things and then we thing - gosh - do I really want to become a parent and have a life filled with these things. Maybe it is a sign ............. but like everyone here has said it will be different with your own. Chin up and keep going with your dream hun. xo


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely ladys

Hope you don't mind me joining you?
I am starting my second ivf/icsi cycle on 11th November . Unfortunatly my 1st cycle ended in a chemical pregnancy in September :-(.
I think due to finances this will be my last attempt, I have been very lucky to have had these cycles funded by the NHS.
Me and my partner have had 3 early losses and 1 still birth (our beautiful angel lillie who passed away October 2009)
Since then I have been diagnosed with PCOS and OH has sperm issues with morphology.. With the added risk that our next baby could also have the same genetic condition that took lillie away from us :-(
Anyway that's just a brief overview:-(

My first cycle was bareable but my OH wouldn't agree lol
My moods were awful and poor him had to live with me. 
If I am honest I am not totally sure how I am gonna cope on this cycle as the last year has knocked my confidence and strength :-(
Argh well I know I will get thru it mentally , because I have before lol. 

Anyway back to this cycle, I start down regg on 11th Nov and I am having 3 amples this time instead of 2 amples... With the intension of having a more successful cycle. I had about 30 huge follicles but only 6 eggs inside. Only egg eggs made it back into me at a day 3 transfer. I def want more eggs so I can have some frosties as a back up....I guess that's just a added bonus and I should be grateful to have even 1 transferred 

Anyway I am gonna catch up on the rest of your posts now.

Chucking buckets of baby dust your way
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Nat! I'm so sorry for your losses, sweetheart! I hope this cycle leads to your forever baby!


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Nat,
Lots of :dust: for you too. Here's hoping that we are all lucky this cycle
fluffy xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Hello.... i'm just popping my head around the door :flower:

I have come over from the October thread but would like to join in here too if thats ok?

I am on day 6 of stimming on a short protocol of 10 days. My follie scan is on Saturday morning and if all is ok then I will have EC around Tuesday of next week and transfer (if all goes ok) on Friday of next week.

Good luck to everyone!!! :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Sammy - Hope this cycle is a positive one for you!! I have been dropping in and out of the october thread on and off but can never keep up with the posts!!!!!!:headspin: he he


----------



## Sammy2009

fluffystar said:


> Hi Sammy - Hope this cycle is a positive one for you!! I have been dropping in and out of the october thread on and off but can never keep up with the posts!!!!!!:headspin: he he

Me neither so i'm running away.... :haha: (just joking)

Thanks very much for your well wishes and I wish you all the luck in the world as well :hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Best of luck to Sammy and Nat!!!! :hug:


----------



## Sammy2009

Nvr2Late said:


> Best of luck to Sammy and Nat!!!! :hug:

Thanks hun... im going to need it! :flower:


----------



## Helen76

Hiya Nat!! (we were both on the August thread)

Fingers crossed we both get a better outcome this time.

Good luck Sammy, EC next week is really exciting!!

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Hello.... i'm just popping my head around the door :flower:
> 
> I have come over from the October thread but would like to join in here too if thats ok?
> 
> I am on day 6 of stimming on a short protocol of 10 days. My follie scan is on Saturday morning and if all is ok then I will have EC around Tuesday of next week and transfer (if all goes ok) on Friday of next week.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!! :hugs:

Sammy! :hugs: Hey, honey! Of course you can join! I'll get you added to the front page! Lovely to see you here! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## natp18

helenttc said:


> Hiya Nat!! (we were both on the August thread)
> 
> Fingers crossed we both get a better outcome this time.
> 
> Good luck Sammy, EC next week is really exciting!!
> 
> H xx

Hello Helen

I hope it's more successful for us too this time round. What stage you up to at the moment sweet? 
I am starting my down regging tomorrow!!!

Chucking lots of baby dust your way Hun x


----------



## natp18

Sammy2009 said:


> Hello.... i'm just popping my head around the door :flower:
> 
> I have come over from the October thread but would like to join in here too if thats ok?
> 
> I am on day 6 of stimming on a short protocol of 10 days. My follie scan is on Saturday morning and if all is ok then I will have EC around Tuesday of next week and transfer (if all goes ok) on Friday of next week.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!! :hugs:

Good luck Hun x

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Just wondered if anyone starts down regging tomorrow?
They have cauculated that it will be around 10th Dec or there abouts for embie transfer....which would mean test date would be around xmas!! 
Omg it could be a good Xmas or a disaster arghh
I am thinking the sensible thing to do is to test after New Year incase of disapointment ....what would you all do? 

Hope your all well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## maaybe2010

I would wait until after christmas but then in reality I would test before. . if that makes sense? lol


----------



## teapot

natp18 said:


> Just wondered if anyone starts down regging tomorrow?
> They have cauculated that it will be around 10th Dec or there abouts for embie transfer....which would mean test date would be around xmas!!
> Omg it could be a good Xmas or a disaster arghh
> I am thinking the sensible thing to do is to test after New Year incase of disapointment ....what would you all do?
> 
> Hope your all well
> Hugs
> Nat x

Hi Nat,

I started DR on Monday & have Scan on 24th. If I'm DR'd enough, clinic said Stimms for 10/11 days from 24th & another scan 9 days later on the Friday. If all goes to plan (which I'm sure often doesn't) my EC will be w/c 6th Dec & our clinic likes to go to blast stage if there's more than 6 embies. 

I'm guessing whether it's a 3 day or a 5 day, my OTD will be Christmas eve or even Christmas Day! 

If all goes well, I fully intend to test 14 days after EC, which should be 1-3 days before OTD . If I'm PG, it will be a nice Christmas suprise, if not, I will get drunk as a lord!

I wouldn't have the will power to wait until after New Year, & besides that, if it's a BFN, our bodies will tell us in no uncertain terms with a visit from AF! ...I also have a wedding on the 29th & go to Ireland for New Year, so if I'm missing out on the Champagne, it needs to be for the best reason!

.....Do you know when your 1st scan is before stims?

x

Maaybe ....Did you get a start date?


----------



## Sammy2009

teapot said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Just wondered if anyone starts down regging tomorrow?
> They have cauculated that it will be around 10th Dec or there abouts for embie transfer....which would mean test date would be around xmas!!
> Omg it could be a good Xmas or a disaster arghh
> I am thinking the sensible thing to do is to test after New Year incase of disapointment ....what would you all do?
> 
> Hope your all well
> Hugs
> Nat x
> 
> Hi Nat,
> 
> I started DR on Monday & have Scan on 24th. If I'm DR'd enough, clinic said Stimms for 10/11 days from 24th & another scan 9 days later on the Friday. If all goes to plan (which I'm sure often doesn't) my EC will be w/c 6th Dec & our clinic likes to go to blast stage if there's more than 6 embies.
> 
> I'm guessing whether it's a 3 day or a 5 day, my OTD will be Christmas eve or even Christmas Day!
> 
> If all goes well, I fully intend to test 14 days after EC, which should be 1-3 days before OTD . If I'm PG, it will be a nice Christmas suprise, if not, I will get drunk as a lord!
> 
> I wouldn't have the will power to wait until after New Year, & besides that, if it's a BFN, our bodies will tell us in no uncertain terms with a visit from AF! ...I also have a wedding on the 29th & go to Ireland for New Year, so if I'm missing out on the Champagne, it needs to be for the best reason!
> 
> .....Do you know when your 1st scan is before stims?
> 
> x
> 
> Maaybe ....Did you get a start date?Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

I really like your outlook... if its BFN then get as drunk as a lord and if your missing out on the champagne then it better be for a good reason!

If I am BFN im going to buy a bottle of champagne just for the sheer hell of it... and drink it all to myself! :haha: PINK champagne... VINTAGE! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

natp18 said:


> Just wondered if anyone starts down regging tomorrow?
> They have cauculated that it will be around 10th Dec or there abouts for embie transfer....which would mean test date would be around xmas!!
> Omg it could be a good Xmas or a disaster arghh
> I am thinking the sensible thing to do is to test after New Year incase of disapointment ....what would you all do?
> 
> Hope your all well
> Hugs
> Nat x

I'm DR'ing in 4 days... and my ET should be around Dec 10-12. I won't be doing an HPT to find out, as some way that they do things with 2 HCG injections or something would make it come out BFP regardless of the result. So, I'll get my beta result between Dec 21-23! I'm freaking out about the premise of a monumentally disappointing Christmas if it goes wrong. Last year, I had just lost my first pregnancy on Dec 15... and this year I could face a failed IVF at Christmas. I'm terrified of how I would handle it so close to the holidays. :(


----------



## Helen76

natp18 said:


> helenttc said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Nat!! (we were both on the August thread)
> 
> Fingers crossed we both get a better outcome this time.
> 
> Good luck Sammy, EC next week is really exciting!!
> 
> H xx
> 
> Hello Helen
> 
> I hope it's more successful for us too this time round. What stage you up to at the moment sweet?
> I am starting my down regging tomorrow!!!
> 
> Chucking lots of baby dust your way Hun xClick to expand...

Hi,

I'm currently DR but have a scan tomorrow to hopefully give me the green light to start stimming. I'm a bit nervous for some reason, I know it worked okay last time (the DR) but I'm worried it won't have this time. I hope I'm just being neurotic!!

If all goes to plan OTD is 9/12 and I have nights out planned for 9/10th and 11th so I am either going to have to think of some good excuses for not drinking or I'm going to have a very boozy time. Sammy I'm liking the champagne idea!! (but desperately hoping I won't be able to drink it :))

Will let you all know how tomorrow goes.

H xx


----------



## Sammy2009

I know how you feel... I gave birth to Shaylee on 10th Jan this year but we were going through all these MRI scans and tests just before Xmas and during Xmas so Xmas last year was ruined and now this year I will test around 9th Dec.... Maybe I would have got over any disappointment by then if there is any but its not what i need around this time of year and with Shaylee's one year anniversary looming over us.... :dohh:


----------



## scomar

Hey ladies !! found this link, can i join ?
what is stimming vs down regging ???

i started my IVF drugs today but dont know what the difference it ?!!? all i know is that egg retreival is likely to be Mon 13th Dec >?
:)


----------



## fluffystar

scomar said:


> Hey ladies !! found this link, can i join ?
> what is stimming vs down regging ???
> 
> i started my IVF drugs today but dont know what the difference it ?!!? all i know is that egg retreival is likely to be Mon 13th Dec >?
> :)

Hi Scomar :flower:

If egg retrieval is mid dec then you are probably on down regualting drugs. Did you start around day 21 of your cycle or a bout a week before AF is due? If so then you would start stimming or stimulating drugs after you get AF for a couple of weeks before egg collection.

Glad you to have you board!!!

fluffy xx


----------



## scomar

Hey !! wow there are so many Nov girls here its fab ! 
I started today and its day 22 of my usual 30 day cycle xx 


TODAY - 10/11/10 Start Synarel 2 sniffs am and 2 sniffs pm daily until 24th Nov 

25/11/10 Start Buserelin injection 0.5ml daily

29/11/10 Start 300IU Gonal F daily and decrease Buserelin to 0.25ml daily . scan and injection teach (Gonal F injection given at appointment)

06/12/10 Continue as above unless instructed Scan

08/12/10 Continue as above unless instructed Scan

10/12/10 Continue as above unless instructed Scan

11/12/10 Likely day for Ovitrelle injections at time instructed.

13/12/10 Likely day for Egg Collection Start Cyclogest pm then am and pm daily. Embryo transfer will be 2-5 days after egg collection Start 75mg Aspirin daily after embryo transfer 

A pregnancy test will be due 14 days after the egg collection. Two blood tests will be arranged if the test is positive 48hrs apart to assess the early pregnancy

If you are pregnant Cyclogest suppositories are continued to 12 weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## fluffystar

Wow thats great that its all mapped out for you. I find it interesting how different clinics have different protocols. I am starting with (suprecur)burselin injection 0.5ml and continue that all the way through to egg collection. Im not sure which stimulating drug I will get, though think Gonal F was mentioned.

How do you feel about it all? I was so nervous about the injections but have done 6 now and getting used to it. Are you being treated in london? We had a choice of some londons clinics, IVF hammersmith and Barts I think, but went to Herts and Essex in the end as it was nearer for me.


----------



## scomar

i feel kind of wierd about it all - on the one hand am uber excited - on the other hand i think that if this cycle is a bust i'll be super upset (and very poor !!)
the one thing that i'm umming and ahhing about is ICSI versus IVF
now initially my doc said to go for ICSI due to DH's sperm antibodies - but i am not so keen on it..... so what we are planning is that if i have a decent amount of eggs - say 10+ then she will to 50/50 ICSI/IVF - then if the IVF ones are successful i can have those embreyos transferred.
I'm freaked out about injections too..... had to do 1 for IUI and it was fine !! but am scared these will be bigger ! i also hate smears etc. so not mad keen about embryo transfer but i think that will be the easy bit !
was glad to hear i'll be knocked out for egg collection !


----------



## maaybe2010

We have anti-bodies too, they will be attached to the head or tail of the sperm which normally means they can't swim effectively OR penetrate the egg effectively :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm using Lupron from down regging instead of the Suprecur/Buserelin. I'm on 10U for 5 days and then drop down to 5U until a few days before the trigger shot. My stim drugs are Follistim (same as Gonal F but with a different pen) and Menopur. I do 2 days of 225U of Follistim and then drop down to 150U and add 0.5 vial of Menopur. When I did the IUI, I was on 50U of Follistim and had 6 mature eggs! So, I'm a bit :shock: at my dose. I mean... That's a huge difference... and I was producing 6 on a low dose. I'm so scared of OHSS.

As far as being concerned about embryo transfer, I don't think it will feel much different than the IUI did... except you have to have a completely full bladder from what I've been told. 

I have a question... Why is IVF "better" than ICSI? I thought ICSI would be the "better" choice for success. I don't get it, apparently! So, someone enlighten me?

EDIT: Neither is better than the other. The statement was based off of her opinion in regard to what she has been told by her FS. You can find her response below.



Blue12 said:


> It was me!!! LOL!
> 
> So this is what my fs said to me for my last cycle - and I did some research on the net (I know not always the best source). SO I guess it was my opinion - based on medical relevance! (other fs's may have other opinions)
> 
> She said that icsi is obviously better success rates when infertility due to sperm issues or fertilization issues.
> 
> BUT, she said that with ivf the sperm and egg naturally meet - which leads to natural selection of the "best" sperm will meet with the egg. Obviously technology is greatly advanced and they are able to select a "good" sperm when doing icsi - but cannot match natural selection 100%.
> 
> So her recommendations for me was to do half ivf and half icsi and then they would use the ivf embryos if they had the choice.
> 
> That being said none of mine fertilized with ivf due to my OHSS and only 3 of my icsi fertilized again due to my OHSS - so I fully advise people to do at least half icsi just in case(fertilization). I am having all icsi this cycle because I seemed to have a severe fertilization issue (which may have only been due to OHSS).
> 
> She said that there was no statistical difference in all conditions etc except for 2 particular ones in which the chances are very slim (0.2 - or less). I can find out the names - it is in my notes somewhere if you want - but not to worry. The pregnancy is no different than natural conception in children developing issues.
> 
> :dust: best wishes.


----------



## maaybe2010

EEK!! Who said IVF was better than ICSI :wacko: :(


----------



## scomar

hmmmmm i just got a bit freaked out by them picking one sperm.
with IVF they put around 200,000 sperm with each egg.
with ICSI there is one sperm injected into one eggs.
For some, not me, they are put off by the fact there is no "natural selection". Am not against it at all and statistically the chances of a healthy baby are same as IVF - i think ? but i do sort of thing - What if they choose a crappy sperm > do you know what i mean ?
at least with IVF you know the stongest sperm got into the egg ??
anyway i best get used to the idea as looks like it will be ICSI for us...

ps - yeah i think your right the embryo transfer will be like IUI - eek dont like the sound of the full bladder bit !

x


----------



## maaybe2010

scomar said:


> hmmmmm i just got a bit freaked out by them picking one sperm.
> with IVF they put around 200,000 sperm with each egg.
> with ICSI there is one sperm injected into one eggs.
> For some, not me, they are put off by the fact there is no "natural selection". Am not against it at all and statistically the chances of a healthy baby are same as IVF - i think ? but i do sort of thing - What if they choose a crappy sperm > do you know what i mean ?
> at least with IVF you know the stongest sperm got into the egg ??
> anyway i best get used to the idea as looks like it will be ICSI for us...
> 
> ps - yeah i think your right the embryo transfer will be like IUI - eek dont like the sound of the full bladder bit !
> 
> x

Yeah I see what you mean. . . .
But the sperm's weakness is bypassed because the weakness isn't needed if that makes sense? lol
The anti bodies cause problems with swimming and penetrating which ICSI does for it.

Having said that, that is probably the reason why children born from IVF are sometimes slower at developing than a natural baby? :shrug:

:flower: x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> EEK!! Who said IVF was better than ICSI :wacko: :(

Well... I dunno... No one official. But, I've read many people saying they weren't keen on ICSI and that they thought IVF was "better"... Of course, I thought the opposite. I thought that picking the sperm would be more logical than hoping the best one made it in. I don't even know what thread I read it on. Don't freak out.. I promise it wasn't a doctor or a study or anything. And, I put "better" in quotes like that because I don't so much believe it. I was just wondering why anyone would think/say that. No worries! I personally think the ICSI sounds like a more fool proof plan! 



scomar said:


> hmmmmm i just got a bit freaked out by them picking one sperm.
> with IVF they put around 200,000 sperm with each egg.
> with ICSI there is one sperm injected into one eggs.
> For some, not me, they are put off by the fact there is no "natural selection". Am not against it at all and statistically the chances of a healthy baby are same as IVF - i think ? but i do sort of thing - What if they choose a crappy sperm > do you know what i mean ?
> at least with IVF you know the stongest sperm got into the egg ??
> anyway i best get used to the idea as looks like it will be ICSI for us...
> 
> ps - yeah i think your right the embryo transfer will be like IUI - eek dont like the sound of the full bladder bit !
> 
> x

I do get what you mean, but I trust that they don't pick crappy sperm. I have more concern that some crappy sperm will get put at the front of the line in the race with IVF and have a leg up on a good one in the back. So, what if a crappy one gets there first based solely on location in the line-up? I dunno! That's probably silly! LOL I just want it all to be perfect. I'm off to look up statistical differences between IVF and ICSI... I'll put an end to our speculation!


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> scomar said:
> 
> 
> hmmmmm i just got a bit freaked out by them picking one sperm.
> with IVF they put around 200,000 sperm with each egg.
> with ICSI there is one sperm injected into one eggs.
> For some, not me, they are put off by the fact there is no "natural selection". Am not against it at all and statistically the chances of a healthy baby are same as IVF - i think ? but i do sort of thing - What if they choose a crappy sperm > do you know what i mean ?
> at least with IVF you know the stongest sperm got into the egg ??
> anyway i best get used to the idea as looks like it will be ICSI for us...
> 
> ps - yeah i think your right the embryo transfer will be like IUI - eek dont like the sound of the full bladder bit !
> 
> x
> 
> Yeah I see what you mean. . . .
> But the sperm's weakness is bypassed because the weakness isn't needed if that makes sense? lol
> The anti bodies cause problems with swimming and penetrating which ICSI does for it.
> 
> Having said that, that is probably the reason why children born from IVF are sometimes slower at developing than a natural baby? :shrug:
> 
> :flower: x x x xClick to expand...

IVF babies have been shown to often be smarter! I don't know if that's because of the parents who are able to do IVF versus the parents who happen to conceive naturally? But, there is some evidence to suggest it. Maybe its because they pick the best and strongest embryos when they transfer? Who knows! I like the sound of it though!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! This should help! No big difference! ICSI comes with a 2% chance of damaging the egg during fertilization, but IVF comes with a chance of total fertilization failure! So, both have risks... but they're the same success rate in the end! 

Article is here: https://www.wellsphere.com/general-medicine-article/ivf-versus-icsi-which-is-better/1138450


----------



## scomar

so true ladies - they both have advantages either way.
And your right if we were all making babies "the natural way" then i bet there are still lots of storng sperm that get pipped to the post. !
i literally cant wait till i find out how many eggs i produce 
is there a norm ? 
i want there to be loads !! hehe - do you think it could be as much as 20 ??
the more there are the easier it will be for them to do 50/50 IVF/ICSI for me
oh bloody hurry up Dec 13 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scomar

Megg33k said:


> Okay! This should help! No big difference! ICSI comes with a 2% chance of damaging the egg during fertilization, but IVF comes with a chance of total fertilization failure! So, both have risks... but they're the same success rate in the end!
> 
> Article is here: https://www.wellsphere.com/general-medicine-article/ivf-versus-icsi-which-is-better/1138450

nice one !
thanks


----------



## maaybe2010

scomar said:


> hmmmmm i just got a bit freaked out by them picking one sperm.
> with IVF they put around 200,000 sperm with each egg.
> with ICSI there is one sperm injected into one eggs.
> For some, not me, they are put off by the fact there is no "natural selection". Am not against it at all and statistically the chances of a healthy baby are same as IVF - i think ? but i do sort of thing - What if they choose a crappy sperm > do you know what i mean ?
> at least with IVF you know the stongest sperm got into the egg ??
> anyway i best get used to the idea as looks like it will be ICSI for us...
> 
> ps - yeah i think your right the embryo transfer will be like IUI - eek dont like the sound of the full bladder bit !
> 
> x

Yeah I see what you mean. . . .
But the sperm's weakness is bypassed because the weakness isn't needed if that makes sense? lol
The anti bodies cause problems with swimming and penetrating which ICSI does for it.

Having said that, that is probably the reason why children born from IVF are sometimes slower at developing than a natural baby? :shrug:

:flower: x x x x


----------



## Wallie

Great news Scomar that you've started IVF. I'm having to wait until January, stupid NHS!

My OH has sperm antibodies too, so it will be nice to see how you get on. FX'd for your :bfp:

Today I'm on a serious downer, I thought I was going to be having IVF, like now, and I jsut got super upset at work today and after lunch I just didn't go back. I didn't want to be a snivalling idot at work. Anyway booking holiday inbetween christmas and new year :happydance:


----------



## scomar

Wallie said:


> Great news Scomar that you've started IVF. I'm having to wait until January, stupid NHS!
> 
> My OH has sperm antibodies too, so it will be nice to see how you get on. FX'd for your :bfp:
> 
> Today I'm on a serious downer, I thought I was going to be having IVF, like now, and I jsut got super upset at work today and after lunch I just didn't go back. I didn't want to be a snivalling idot at work. Anyway booking holiday inbetween christmas and new year :happydance:

oh i hate getting tearful at work too. esp when someone asks if i'm okay and i just go into floods then !!
i was on the phone to a client the other day and he was a total arse face twit and i just wanted to scream at him, cry then put the phone down !
where are you going on holiday ?!?!
are you doing NHS IVF? i thought you were waiting for private?
xx


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> so true ladies - they both have advantages either way.
> And your right if we were all making babies "the natural way" then i bet there are still lots of storng sperm that get pipped to the post. !
> i literally cant wait till i find out how many eggs i produce
> is there a norm ?
> i want there to be loads !! hehe - do you think it could be as much as 20 ??
> the more there are the easier it will be for them to do 50/50 IVF/ICSI for me
> oh bloody hurry up Dec 13 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

20 wouldn't be best case scenario. Apparently 12 is a very good number. They only want your E2 to get so high, and the more eggs you have will lower the quality of each one. 12 is good for quality and quantity. 20 is really just too many.


----------



## Wallie

scomar said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Great news Scomar that you've started IVF. I'm having to wait until January, stupid NHS!
> 
> My OH has sperm antibodies too, so it will be nice to see how you get on. FX'd for your :bfp:
> 
> Today I'm on a serious downer, I thought I was going to be having IVF, like now, and I jsut got super upset at work today and after lunch I just didn't go back. I didn't want to be a snivalling idot at work. Anyway booking holiday inbetween christmas and new year :happydance:
> 
> oh i hate getting tearful at work too. esp when someone asks if i'm okay and i just go into floods then !!
> i was on the phone to a client the other day and he was a total arse face twit and i just wanted to scream at him, cry then put the phone down !
> where are you going on holiday ?!?!
> are you doing NHS IVF? i thought you were waiting for private?
> xxClick to expand...

Ugh, I got upset as my boss said I couldn't go to a meeting, he needed me. Silly really but I got upset and could have told him what for! Its weird, one day I'm all happy, my normal self and the next day I'm just a wreck, it's really weird, I hate it.

Yeh, private funding but the clinic is the local NHS hospital. I cried when I came out of our blood analysis appt as I was so disappoined when she said it would be 3/4 weeks before we get the results and as they close down at Christmas, it would be New Year before we start IVF. I spent the rest of that afternoon in bed.

Holiday - we're hoping to get a house up at Ullapool in Scotland. We were in that area in March and really enjoyed it. Taking our two pups too with us!

:hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Megg33k said:


> I'm using Lupron from down regging instead of the Suprecur/Buserelin. I'm on 10U for 5 days and then drop down to 5U until a few days before the trigger shot. My stim drugs are Follistim (same as Gonal F but with a different pen) and Menopur. I do 2 days of 225U of Follistim and then drop down to 150U and add 0.5 vial of Menopur. When I did the IUI, I was on 50U of Follistim and had 6 mature eggs! So, I'm a bit :shock: at my dose. I mean... That's a huge difference... and I was producing 6 on a low dose. I'm so scared of OHSS.
> 
> As far as being concerned about embryo transfer, I don't think it will feel much different than the IUI did... except you have to have a completely full bladder from what I've been told.
> 
> I have a question... Why is IVF "better" than ICSI? I thought ICSI would be the "better" choice for success. I don't get it, apparently! So, someone enlighten me?
> 
> EDIT: Neither is better than the other. Whoever said that was basing the statement totally off of her own opinion with no medical relevance. My apologies! :flower:

It was me!!! LOL!

So this is what my fs said to me for my last cycle - and I did some research on the net (I know not always the best source). SO I guess it was my opinion - based on medical relevance! (other fs's may have other opinions)

She said that icsi is obviously better success rates when infertility due to sperm issues or fertilization issues. 

BUT, she said that with ivf the sperm and egg naturally meet - which leads to natural selection of the "best" sperm will meet with the egg. Obviously technology is greatly advanced and they are able to select a "good" sperm when doing icsi - but cannot match natural selection 100%.

So her recommendations for me was to do half ivf and half icsi and then they would use the ivf embryos if they had the choice.

That being said none of mine fertilized with ivf due to my OHSS and only 3 of my icsi fertilized again due to my OHSS - so I fully advise people to do at least half icsi just in case(fertilization). I am having all icsi this cycle because I seemed to have a severe fertilization issue (which may have only been due to OHSS).

She said that there was no statistical difference in all conditions etc except for 2 particular ones in which the chances are very slim (0.2 - or less). I can find out the names - it is in my notes somewhere if you want - but not to worry. The pregnancy is no different than natural conception in children developing issues.

:dust: best wishes.


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm using Lupron from down regging instead of the Suprecur/Buserelin. I'm on 10U for 5 days and then drop down to 5U until a few days before the trigger shot. My stim drugs are Follistim (same as Gonal F but with a different pen) and Menopur. I do 2 days of 225U of Follistim and then drop down to 150U and add 0.5 vial of Menopur. When I did the IUI, I was on 50U of Follistim and had 6 mature eggs! So, I'm a bit :shock: at my dose. I mean... That's a huge difference... and I was producing 6 on a low dose. I'm so scared of OHSS.
> 
> As far as being concerned about embryo transfer, I don't think it will feel much different than the IUI did... except you have to have a completely full bladder from what I've been told.
> 
> I have a question... Why is IVF "better" than ICSI? I thought ICSI would be the "better" choice for success. I don't get it, apparently! So, someone enlighten me?
> 
> EDIT: Neither is better than the other. Whoever said that was basing the statement totally off of her own opinion with no medical relevance. My apologies! :flower:
> 
> It was me!!! LOL!
> 
> So this is what my fs said to me for my last cycle - and I did some research on the net (I know not always the best source). SO I guess it was my opinion - based on medical relevance! (other fs's may have other opinions)
> 
> She said that icsi is obviously better success rates when infertility due to sperm issues or fertilization issues.
> 
> BUT, she said that with ivf the sperm and egg naturally meet - which leads to natural selection of the "best" sperm will meet with the egg. Obviously technology is greatly advanced and they are able to select a "good" sperm when doing icsi - but cannot match natural selection 100%.
> 
> So her recommendations for me was to do half ivf and half icsi and then they would use the ivf embryos if they had the choice.
> 
> That being said none of mine fertilized with ivf due to my OHSS and only 3 of my icsi fertilized again due to my OHSS - so I fully advise people to do at least half icsi just in case(fertilization). I am having all icsi this cycle because I seemed to have a severe fertilization issue (which may have only been due to OHSS).
> 
> She said that there was no statistical difference in all conditions etc except for 2 particular ones in which the chances are very slim (0.2 - or less). I can find out the names - it is in my notes somewhere if you want - but not to worry. The pregnancy is no different than natural conception in children developing issues.
> 
> :dust: best wishes.Click to expand...

I'm SO sorry! I hope I didn't offend you. I felt so bad that I'd freaked people out by saying that someone had called IVF better that I sort of back tracked very quickly! :flower: What you're saying makes total sense... Both have pros and cons. Again, I'm SO sorry! I'll actually change the post to reflect what you've just said! Hoping you can forgive me? :shy:


----------



## Blue12

No worries - I am sorry that the way I said it might have freaked people out. I should have explained my understanding/thinking. I didn't think before I wrote lol.

You are exactly right - both have their place and are important and successful. xo


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> No worries - I am sorry that the way I said it might have freaked people out. I should have explained my understanding/thinking. I didn't think before I wrote lol.
> 
> You are exactly right - both have their place and are important and successful. xo

Thank you! I get what you meant by it now. I guess I didn't investigate the whole picture either and just zoned in on the word "better" and ran with it. Its not like me to not investigate. Ah well... Its all updated with proper info now. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Tory123

Hi Everyone

Had my appointment after down reg for aprox three weeks. Started taking the tablets to thicking the lining of womb this wil be for about 12 days. Having a FET cycle as I had OHSS previously. I think transfer will be the week of 22nd Nov. I only have four FET at blast but not great quality keep worrying that none will thaw. Agree with everyone else this will either be the most sober christmas I have ever had or the drunkest.

Tory xx


----------



## Blue12

Tory if it helps you any - I had 3 day 3 embryos (1 good, 1 average, 1 poor) and suprisingly they all survived the thaw. 

Sending you tons of :dust:


----------



## scomar

hey ladies - ha i dont care which works best as long as i get preggers - okay, now here is a big question, if you have the choice..........
*will you go for 1 embryo or 2 ?????*


----------



## Megg33k

2... no question.


----------



## Blue12

2 for me as well.


----------



## scomar

am thinking 2 too !! but am a bit worried as am titchy ! DH keeps laughing saying am too weee to have a baby !! tee hee


----------



## raf-wife

scomar said:


> am thinking 2 too !! but am a bit worried as am titchy ! DH keeps laughing saying am too weee to have a baby !! tee hee

me too lol im small frame and only 5ft 1 i managed to carry my dd to 35 weeks and she was 5lb 4 so i am concerned about the possibility of carrying 2


----------



## fluffystar

I dont have a choice, its one for me as im nhs funded and under 37 and first go. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hey Megg! I think I'll join you on here too. The other thread seems to be petering out since everyone's almost done.

Hi to everyone else. I'm on day 6 of stimming with a tentative date of Nov 17 for egg retrieval. This is my first ivf. Thanks for letting me hop on!


----------



## teapot

fluffystar said:


> I dont have a choice, its one for me as im nhs funded and under 37 and first go. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Same here, although the Fertility nurse said they will have the discussion with us at the time. If we end up with good blasties, it's definitely only one that gets put back.

If on day 3, they decide it's too risky to try for blast or if there aren't enough (needs to be more than 6 & top of the class), 
then sometimes they'll put two back, but the decision is made on ET day.

maxxi... welcome :flower:

.... DR injection no.4 done today. Not sure I'm doing it right :shrug:

...I was told to draw the suprecur up with a fat needle to 0.7 on the syringe, push the air out til syringe is at 0.5 & then swap to the tiny needle. The bit that confuses me is what about any air that's inside the tiny needle? Do I need to worry about it?

I squeezed the syringe until liquid appeared out the top, but then the syringe was at only 0.45 :dohh:

What do you all do??


----------



## Megg33k

I was told for all of my injections... Draw in air equal to the dose of medication you're drawing you, insert the needle into the vial, push the air in, make sure the tip of the needle is below the fluid line, draw out the dose, flick any bubbles to the top while the needles is still in the vial, push any bubbles out (so that if you screw up and shoot meds out then they go right back into the vial and its no harm, no foul), remove needle from vial, inject. :shrug: Of course, if you switch needles, you'd add that step to the end bit.

Welcome, Maxxi! I'll add you!


----------



## fluffystar

Welcome maxxi!!

Teapot, I have suprcur too. I was only shown the one needle which I put into the vial, draw up 0.5, flick it a bitto get rid of air but find this tricky to hold everything when still in vial and not bend the needle, draw a bit more and if still have a little air in, take out of the vial and flick again (it flicks better) then squirt out until I am at 0.5. I have done 7 now but still getting the hang of it!


----------



## Helen76

Wow there's been a lot of posts recently!

Welcome scomar and Maxxi :)

As for the embies debate, I thought long and hard last time and decided I would go for one but in the end they recommended I took 2 so I went with their advice. I'd always go for 2 now if I get the chance.

H xx


----------



## Helen76

Having to post in two halves as on my phone and it won't let me type that much.

Got the go ahead to start stimming tomorrow, yay!!! Only thing was that they couldn't see my left ovary, I had problems last time and in the end they couldn't retrieve any eggs from it.ll looks like I might have the samet this time. Will have to wait and see but they got 8 eggs from my right one so if I get that again I'll be pleased.

H xx


----------



## scomar

hearing all this am pretty set on 2 embies now - eek how would i/we cope with twins !?!?

ps talking of injections i had another batch of drugs delivered today. Am bloody lucky we have a big fridge cos its nearly full !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scomar

just been reading about *IMSI * (rather than ICSI) IVF. 
google it - v interesting - they have started doing it at my clinic.......
might ask my doc about it !


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on stimming, Helen!

Will look up IMSI, hun... Thanks! :)


----------



## natp18

helenttc said:


> Having to post in two halves as on my phone and it won't let me type that much.
> 
> Got the go ahead to start stimming tomorrow, yay!!! Only thing was that they couldn't see my left ovary, I had problems last time and in the end they couldn't retrieve any eggs from it.ll looks like I might have the samet this time. Will have to wait and see but they got 8 eggs from my right one so if I get that again I'll be pleased.
> 
> H xx

Hello Hun

Fab news about stimms. Not so good about that bloody left ovarie!!! :-(
I remember you having issues with it last time, do they know why?
I am really hoping ya right ovarie is a busy bee again, be fab if they could get to the left though. Is there anyone else who can attempt trying to get there ?

Chucking baby dust at u Hun xx


----------



## natp18

scomar said:


> just been reading about *IMSI * (rather than ICSI) IVF.
> google it - v interesting - they have started doing it at my clinic.......
> might ask my doc about it !

Hi Hun

Looks fab that new technique , I think there is only one clinic in Oxford which do it. From what I remember it will definatly benefit women with pcos. Another thing that attracts me is cost, just a shame it's only available down south.
Be interesting to know if you get any more info Hun


Chucking baby dust your way
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Just thinking I am getting confused it's not imsi I am thinking about. OMG I can't remember what it's called... The technique I am referring to is where they remove the tiny follicles and grow them in the lab rather than pumping us with meds to make the follicles grow in us.
I think imsi is same process as icsi apart them they use a bigger more powerful micro scope to inject the sperm into the egg.

Sorry for confusion lol x


----------



## natp18

fluffystar said:


> I dont have a choice, its one for me as im nhs funded and under 37 and first go. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Hello Hun

I am and was a nhs funded patient on my last cycle. There is no stipulation on only having 1 embie, as you are under 40 it's up to 2 embies..... And if they say other wise I would be more than happy to give you my details if you want to contest it with them. I am 27 Hun and had 2 put back Hun x

Hugs x


----------



## natp18

maaybe2010 said:


> We have anti-bodies too, they will be attached to the head or tail of the sperm which normally means they can't swim effectively OR penetrate the egg effectively :flower:

Hello Hun, 

I don't think my OH has had a antibodie test, do they only do it in certain cases Hun?
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys
I started my down reg injections tonight, was very emotional for me... Not sure if it's because I relised it's gonna be another long cycle which could be unsuccessful or if it's I am mard and can't stand injections.... I am feeling so much pressure already :-(

Oh well I have been given a altered schedule by my clinic, of course it's subject to change 

On 0.5 bruserline per a day

Base line scan is 25th nov

26th Nov I will start menupour for about 10 days(stimms)

6th Dec I will hav HCG shot

8th Dec hopefully egg collection

11th Dec, may be being transfer

Then to sit and wait till Xmas day to test

Arghhh what a schedule.... I am either going to be merry Xmas day and sober or crying into my turkey dinner lol 

Omg I just hope that I make it through all stages....

Chucking baby dust to you all x


----------



## Megg33k

I wish you so much luck, Nat! :hugs:

I'm doing okay... Just ready to get started. I start Lupron injections on Monday morning. I'm so excited... I know time will pass so quickly after they start! And, BCP is ALMOST done!


----------



## Blue12

natp18 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> We have anti-bodies too, they will be attached to the head or tail of the sperm which normally means they can't swim effectively OR penetrate the egg effectively :flower:
> 
> Hello Hun,
> 
> I don't think my OH has had a antibodie test, do they only do it in certain cases Hun?
> Hugs
> Nat xClick to expand...

I could be wrong - but when I asked my fs about this - she said no need to test my dh for this because when doing iui and ivf they do a sperm wash and that eliminates the issue.


----------



## scomar

Hey guys &#8211; i have a weekend away with my girlfriends in a few weeks, i need to drive 4/5 hours and take my meds with me !
Do you think there are such things as mini cool boxes ?!
Have any of you guys had to travel with your meds ?
What do you use ?


----------



## Megg33k

I travel with my meds. I put them in an insulated lunch box with ice packs. My meds actually came with ice packs rubber banded to them, so I saved them and re-froze them. I just slap 2 of them in the lunch box with the meds and then re-freeze them once my meds are safely in a refrigerator for the trip home. Our trip is 4 hours and it barely thaws at all in that time. Something very much like this:

https://emptydb.blogsome.com/wp-admin/images/oh-mint-black-polka-lunch-box-thumb.gif


----------



## maaybe2010

Blue12 said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> We have anti-bodies too, they will be attached to the head or tail of the sperm which normally means they can't swim effectively OR penetrate the egg effectively :flower:
> 
> Hello Hun,
> 
> I don't think my OH has had a antibodie test, do they only do it in certain cases Hun?
> Hugs
> Nat xClick to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong - but when I asked my fs about this - she said no need to test my dh for this because when doing iui and ivf they do a sperm wash and that eliminates the issue.Click to expand...

They did his anti-body test as part of the regular testing, with his count, morphology etc.
FS didn't even mention his anti-body results to us until I asked!! :shrug: :nope:
He had 100%, 90% and 100% of sperm affected on different tests.

:flower:


----------



## scomar

oooh good plan, i got loads of ice pack thingys too, i'll use those.
x


----------



## scomar

Quick question ladies,

It looks like my period is arriving quite early. I was due on Thursday 19th November. This is only day 24 of my usual 30 day cycle.
Do you think it&#8217;s the Synarel ? Is this usual ? 
xx


----------



## Megg33k

I think it can be normal for it to show earlier with down regging, yes. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## maaybe2010

What happens now you've got your AF?

:flower: x x x


----------



## Helen76

Hi,

How is everyone doing??

I'm now halfway through my cycle and all being well should have EC on the 25th Nov so getting ever closer :)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! So much closer! Very exciting, Helen! :)


----------



## Megg33k

So, I woke up at 7:15 with my alarm to take my steroid and stab myself in the stomach. I was actually REALLY nervous. I don't know why. I didn't want to do it. Kevin offered to do it, and as soon as he took the needle from me and held it near me, I sort of freaked and grabbed it back and told him I had to do it myself. Its usually really simple, because as soon as it touches you it basically slides right through the skin... no real pressure needed. So, I tried twice and it just stabbed me... didn't really pop through like it should. After the 2nd botched attempt, I thought maybe the needle had some issue... So, I squirted the meds back into the bottle and opened a new needle. They aren't the kind where you can take the needle off of the syringe and replace it with a new one. Its all one piece! Anyway, I got the new one open, went through the process again, got my meds into it, and as soon as it touched me, it popped through as it was supposed to. So, I guess I had a bad needle? I'm not sure... but it hasn't really bolstered my confidence in this. Blah! I still don't know why I was so flippin' nervous to do it today though. Hopefully tomorrow will be better!


----------



## Nvr2Late

here's hoping tomorrow is indeed better, Megg!!! :)


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Going for scan tom to see how lining going. I have only been on meds to thicken the lining for 8 days and FS said got to be on them for at least 12 before egg transfer.

Does anyone know got low AMH and got four frozen embryo does this mean that less chance of them taking? 

Thanks in advance

Tory xx


----------



## scomar

hey ladies - AF never started after all - just heavy spotting. TMI i know !! i think it will come this week.
i dont think anything changes when you get it i think you just take your meds through it.
why is time going so bloody slowly ?!?!?!?


----------



## Blue12

Tory - I am pretty sure that low AMH is only linked to quantity not quality. xo

Megg - Sorry to hear the first needle was a bit difficult.

Helen - Exciting to be half way - I think our dates will be very similar I think I will have EC around nov 27.

Scomar - Goodluck!

AFM - Went to a friends baptism today and had to sneak out and do my lupron injection - lucky me. Dh and I held hands in the church. I really hope we get to have our special day one day.


----------



## Sammy2009

Well the scan went well.... I have 11 follicles which are as follows:

Right Ovary: 7 follicles

1 x 22
1 x 21
1 x 19
2 x 18
1 x 16
1 x 10-15

Left Ovary: 4 follicles

1 x 19
3 x 10 -15

Endo lining: 9mm

The doctor seemed happy with that and said there is no need to stimm anymore and to trigger tonight with 10,000 of Pregnyl (2 powder, 1 water) and EC will be on Wednesday 17th November @ 8.30 (to be there for 8am) I would anticipate that ET will be this Saturday since my clinic do 3 x day transfers and I got BFP the first time with a 3 day embryo so I will trust them on that one! God its a tense time now and I am scared. I am confident that the smaller follies will catch up to a stage where they might contain an egg and in that case I will have maximum follies stimmed which is better than last time but we will see. I am just happy at this stage that we have 6 already there! The doctor could clearly see I was already stressing about the EC so she upped my Pethedine does to 100 and said this was A LOT of Pethedine so i'm hoping I will be away with the fairies while the procedure takes place.


----------



## Blue12

Great news Sammy!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Sammy, that's really awesome!!! So pleased for you!!


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic news, Sammy!


----------



## Helen76

Fab news Sammy, good luck for EC!

H xx


----------



## Wallie

Great news for you Sammy. Can't wait to see how you get on. FX'd for your :bfp:


----------



## Megg33k

I have some news... sort of. No one called me or anything, but I only just read through the legal crap I need to get notarized... and there was more than just random legal jargon. My clinic (SIRM) routinely does ICSI with Assisted Hatching on ALL cases unless the patient requests in writing not to! So, my fear of total fertilization failure sort of dissipated. I know its technically still possible, but unlikely at best. Assisted Hatching also gives me extra hope! I'm a little less scared and a little more excited! :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks so much girls... i know its not a fantastic number but its about as good as its gonna get for me!!! :haha:

Wishing everyone the very best of luck for a BFP this time... and me!!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely wishing everyone a BFP... including you... and ME! :) Haha! It feels nice to wish myself luck sometimes.


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Definitely wishing everyone a BFP... including you... and ME! :) Haha! It feels nice to wish myself luck sometimes.

Well thats the trigger done...i'm med FREEEEEEEE!!!!!! :happydance:

I wont miss those injections one bit but i would clearly do another month of them if i could skip EC and the 2WW.

EC both times has been like something from a horror movie! Only a tablet, some stoopid pessary and injections in my foof for sedation and believe me they might as well not have given them to me cos the pain was worse than childbirth... and im serious! This time I am on Pethedine 100 dose.... has anyone had this before? I think its put in through an IV drip... The nurse said it was enough to tranqualise a horse so if I have any pain i'm going to knock her out! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I just checked, and that's not likely what I had. So, I don't know Sammy. I hope it works though!


----------



## scomar

Megg33k said:


> I have some news... sort of. No one called me or anything, but I only just read through the legal crap I need to get notarized... and there was more than just random legal jargon. My clinic (SIRM) routinely does ICSI with Assisted Hatching on ALL cases unless the patient requests in writing not to! So, my fear of total fertilization failure sort of dissipated. I know its technically still possible, but unlikely at best. Assisted Hatching also gives me extra hope! I'm a little less scared and a little more excited! :happydance:

oooh does that mean your having ICSI hon ? meee too !


----------



## scomar

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Definitely wishing everyone a BFP... including you... and ME! :) Haha! It feels nice to wish myself luck sometimes.
> 
> Well thats the trigger done...i'm med FREEEEEEEE!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I wont miss those injections one bit but i would clearly do another month of them if i could skip EC and the 2WW.
> 
> EC both times has been like something from a horror movie! Only a tablet, some stoopid pessary and injections in my foof for sedation and believe me they might as well not have given them to me cos the pain was worse than childbirth... and im serious! This time I am on Pethedine 100 dose.... has anyone had this before? I think its put in through an IV drip... The nurse said it was enough to tranqualise a horse so if I have any pain i'm going to knock her out! :haha:Click to expand...

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!! my doc said i would be out for the count an not feel a thing - they must all do it different right ?!?


----------



## Nvr2Late

Sammy, what drugs and dosage did you use??


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I have some news... sort of. No one called me or anything, but I only just read through the legal crap I need to get notarized... and there was more than just random legal jargon. My clinic (SIRM) routinely does ICSI with Assisted Hatching on ALL cases unless the patient requests in writing not to! So, my fear of total fertilization failure sort of dissipated. I know its technically still possible, but unlikely at best. Assisted Hatching also gives me extra hope! I'm a little less scared and a little more excited! :happydance:
> 
> oooh does that mean your having ICSI hon ? meee too !Click to expand...

Yes it does... indeed! :happydance:


----------



## scomar

YAYAYAYAY ICSI buddy !xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> YAYAYAYAY ICSI buddy !xxxx

Yes, ma'am! :) ICSI buddy, indeed!


----------



## Sammy2009

Nvr2Late said:


> Sammy, what drugs and dosage did you use??

I'm on one dose of Decapeptyl (i dont think you would have heard of this, its preprepped and 150 IU i think

225 IU of GonalF and 150 IU of Menopur... i started out on lower doses though and got a BFP but the pregnancy failed at 24 weeks. The second IVF i didnt respond to the meds for some reason and i cancelled it with only two follicles. This IVF they changed the meds and increased them.


----------



## Blue12

I am doing ICSI too!

I did my first set of stim injections tonight - 75 puregon and 75 menopur.

:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

This is so exciting! :) I hope we all get BFP's this time! Christmas would be the BEST time for it! C'mon, Universe! Cut us some slack!


----------



## Blue12

I agree Megg. I keep thinking "Is it really too much to ask for to get pg?"

:dust:


----------



## Sammy2009

Good luck Blue! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. V

Congrats! I'm also starting IVF with ICSI in December. How exciting for us!


----------



## Megg33k

How do you get past the moments of 110% overwhelmed sprinkled with a dash of "holy crap, I can't do this!"? Baaaaaaaaaaaaad night!


----------



## Blue12

Megg33k said:


> How do you get past the moments of 110% overwhelmed sprinkled with a dash of "holy crap, I can't do this!"? Baaaaaaaaaaaaad night!

Because you know if it works - none of this will matter afterwards. I had a mini freak out last night about EC - but I know that I don't have a choice and that it will be worth it!!!!!!!! xo


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> How do you get past the moments of 110% overwhelmed sprinkled with a dash of "holy crap, I can't do this!"? Baaaaaaaaaaaaad night!
> 
> Because you know if it works - none of this will matter afterwards. I had a mini freak out last night about EC - but I know that I don't have a choice and that it will be worth it!!!!!!!! xoClick to expand...

That's SO true! You found the right words! There's always someone who says just what I needed to hear! Thank you!!!! :hugs: 

C'mon Xmas BFP's!


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> How do you get past the moments of 110% overwhelmed sprinkled with a dash of "holy crap, I can't do this!"? Baaaaaaaaaaaaad night!
> 
> Because you know if it works - none of this will matter afterwards. I had a mini freak out last night about EC - but I know that I don't have a choice and that it will be worth it!!!!!!!! xoClick to expand...

I'm currently going through this RIGHT now.... :nope:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> How do you get past the moments of 110% overwhelmed sprinkled with a dash of "holy crap, I can't do this!"? Baaaaaaaaaaaaad night!
> 
> Because you know if it works - none of this will matter afterwards. I had a mini freak out last night about EC - but I know that I don't have a choice and that it will be worth it!!!!!!!! xoClick to expand...
> 
> I'm currently going through this RIGHT now.... :nope:Click to expand...

Everyone is! Everyone I know going through this process is freaking out right now... about a multitude of things. Although, you have more reason than most. I don't think it'll be the horror show it was before. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

I'M BACK!!!!!!! Its all over.... i'm FREEEEE!

The Pethidine was fine... I was still fully awake so that scared the hell out of me especially when I could actually walk into the medical room!

I had my favourite nurse this time and she was very gentle and i hardly even felt her drain the right ovary of its follicles, the left i felt a couple of small sharp pains but nothing compared to last time. She said there were 10 follicles which may contain eggs so i guess the 11th follie wasn't big enough.

OH took the eggs in a heated container to the other hospital lab and later they called me to say that his sample was really really good and they did not really want to do ICSI unless I was adament as they consider the sperm strong enough to fertilize on their own and ICSI has a chance of complications so I said "you are are the experts and if you think it would be better to do IVF then thats fine with me!"

AND....... I GOT 10 EGGS!!!!! 

I just cannot believe it! 1st IVF i got 6 - all fertilized and 2nd IVF i only got 5 - 3 fertilized but this time 10!!!!! I am over the moon.... I would've been really really pleased with 7 this time since I know i only have 11 follicles in total so i am beyond amazed. This gives us a good chance! ET will be Saturday (all being well!):happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Sammy - great news!


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Congrats Sammy - great news!

Thanks Blue..... :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

That's wonderful news Sammy. I must admit your post has brought a tear to my eyes, I have no idea why though! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Wallie said:


> That's wonderful news Sammy. I must admit your post has brought a tear to my eyes, I have no idea why though! :hugs:

Awww bless you.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I guess for some people, then they would be disappointed with 10 eggs but for people like me that don't have that many follicles then its almost like a small miracle believe me. I always dreamed they would stimm them all and I would get maybe 7 out of 11. I knew 7 had stimmed to a good size at the last scan but there were still 4 that were only 10-15mm and i thought maybe one might catch up... They were slow but 10/11 got there in the end and I still cannot believe my luck (after all my BAD luck) I still have hurdles to pass yet and already im onto the "What if hardly any fertilize?" What a waste that would be! Its a bit of a nightmare still... im happy but im worried... i know how things can change in this game. Ive seen people with 14+ eggs, half fertilize and by the time they get to ET there are only about 3 left! In that case you might just as well have got 3 eggs in the beginning.... :dohh:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Sammy, I think 10 is fantastic! I will be thrilled if I get that many! So happy for you :) 

On a personal note, I had a positive HPT on an IC on the weekend, and all BFNs since. I have no idea what's going on, and I feel like the universe is playing a cruel joke on me. I just want to cry today... can't seem to stop this feeling of wanting to burst into tears at any second :(

Why does this have to be so bloody hard?


----------



## scomar

Sammy that is amazing news !! and i feel much better about the EC now too - maybe it wont be so bad afterall !

x


----------



## Sammy2009

Nvr2Late said:


> Sammy, I think 10 is fantastic! I will be thrilled if I get that many! So happy for you :)
> 
> On a personal note, I had a positive HPT on an IC on the weekend, and all BFNs since. I have no idea what's going on, and I feel like the universe is playing a cruel joke on me. I just want to cry today... can't seem to stop this feeling of wanting to burst into tears at any second :(
> 
> Why does this have to be so bloody hard?

Thanks hun... i do feel lucky for a change!!!

Those IC are a right mess. I had several BFP's with them once and even posted the pic on this forum and everyone congratulted me... really the line was soooo strong there was almost no denying it was BFP. Then AF came! :growlmad: The same has happened several times now and i just dont trust them anymore. I buy them for the early stages of IVF and testing the trigger out but I NEVER trust them for a proper result as they have caused me too much heart ache in the past. They can and do work but they also bring up a lot of false positives and evaps. My lines were actually bright pink and still BFN :dohh: They should really be banned! I hope things turn around and you get that much deserved BFP... i would go and get a better test if i were you like a FRER, they are much more reliable. Good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

scomar said:


> Sammy that is amazing news !! and i feel much better about the EC now too - maybe it wont be so bad afterall !
> 
> x

Ha ha... good! Dont go by my past experiences I am one of a very few people that ever go through this since most people are sedated and asleep. I think if you relax (hard i know) then its better and knowing I had some hard drugs inside me, I was more relaxed and that helped. I dont like EC but after today I wouldnt be in the big flap that I was last time, again.

If your sedated and asleep.... its a walk in the park!!!! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

So glad for you, Sammy! :)

Nvr2Late - I just recently saw a very positive IC off someone who is getting nothing on other tests or on other IC's. I think they're rubbish and should be outlawed! :hugs:

AFM... Shots going well... Last BCP today... Stimming 1 week from Sat!


----------



## fluffystar

Sammy - 10 is great! Glad that the EC went well for you.

Nvr - We should start a campaign to ban those things xxx

Babydust to everyone xx


----------



## Blue12

Fluffy - how are you doing? Where are you at in the process? xo


----------



## teapot

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie before bed. Hope you are all well. I haven't been online really for a couple of days, so I'll have a good read through tomorrow at work! :coffee:

Sammy - Well done on 10 beautiful free range eggs! In my unqualified opinion, 10 is a fantastic amount - my clinic said that their aim is for us to produce between 6-10 in a cycle, so you've done perfectly. :happydance:

Looking forward to your fertilization report tomorrow. x

AFM, no news, DR jab #11 in the morning, If AF comes on time, she's due tomorrow or Fri. 1st Scan since DR started is next Wed & if all ok, stims start that day too. 
No side effects to report thank God, - slightly heavy/fuller boobs, that's about it & is probably AF checking in. Thought I'd feel quite different, but nope, still little ol' me, jabs are easy with the auto thingy :) 

A couple of times I've felt a bit like I'm on a boat (swaying) & my skin is dry, but I'm blaming the weather for my skin! :cold: ...hope I get away lightly with the stims aswell!!

thoughts are with you all. xx


----------



## scomar

morning ladies ! lifes a bit hectic at the mo so not able to log on much - booooooo
you MUST check out this post though - IVF girl testing today - am on tenderhooks !!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/405843-isis-baby-journey-ivf-train-my-blasties-51.html


----------



## Blue12

Going for my first blood work this morning since starting stims, then my next scan and bloods are on Saturday - yikes this is all happening too fast.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for that, scomar! I went and checked in there... Waiting for her to hopefully post a BFP! :)

Blue - No way its too fast! After all the bloody time we wait for a chance, it can't happen fast enough!


----------



## Nvr2Late

thanks for the support, ladies... I'm so angry at those little givers-of-false-hope!

Anyway, it's 11 DPO, and AF should show soon which means my IVF cycle will start!!!! So that is definitely something to look forward to. I just hope I get to the EC stage this time. Hopefully the lower med dosage will work for me. 

Wishing you all major :dust:


----------



## fluffystar

Blue12 said:


> Fluffy - how are you doing? Where are you at in the process? xo

I hadnt written anything about me as I didnt want to ruin the nice positive vibe we have going on this thread! Ive been down regging for 15 days now and AF finally showed yesterday which was pretty late. 

Im not doing too well with the side effects - I dont remember them saying that a reccurrence of depression in those that had it previously was likely when they explained the list of side effects. When I rang to say that I am having to consider abandoning it as my head is getting dangerous the nurse said that depression coming back is quite common! She did say that once I start stimming the effects should subside but im not due my first scan so that I can start until tuesday. I dont really want to darken this thread with the thoughts in my head but I thought I was free of those and my visits to a&e were behind me. 

It just doesnt all make sense why I feel like this as I would usually get warning signs well before getting this bad but I guess its because its drug induced! Im just holding on to the fact that im doing this for a reason and that tuesday is now only 5 days away and then hopefully I can start stimming and feel better. 

Im really sorry to be doom and gloom but glad that everything seems to be going well for everyone xxx


----------



## Wallie

Oh you poor thing Fluffy. I really do hope once you start stimming you feel alot better. Take care of youself. :hugs:


----------



## Helen76

Hello everyone,

Not been able to get on here for a couple of days.

Well done Sammy, fantastic news - 10 is a great result! Hope fertilization goes well :)

Sorry that you're not so good Fluffy, I have been quite hormonal during the process, particular whilst DR. As if this thing wasn't hard enough!

Nv2late - whilst I hope that AF doesn't show for you, if she is going to show for you then I hope she doesn't keep you waiting.

AFM - had my first scan whilst stimming. I had the Professor who runs the clinic do my scan, I always feel happier when it's her although to be fair all the team at the clinic are great. It looks like there is plenty of activity in my ovaries, I think about 8 or so on my right and a few on my left. Last time they couldn't get to my left but she said the position looked better this time and she'd be hopeful they could reach it - YAY!!!!! So I'm booked in for another scan next Tues and then EC next Thurs, getting close now!!

This time in 3 weeks I'll know if its worked. I was laughing at myself today because when they test you then class you as being 4 weeks pregnant. Therefore I am potentially 1 week's pregnant today, do you think I should get a ticker lol??!!

Hope everyone is well. :dust::dust: to us all.

H xx


----------



## Blue12

LOVE LOVE LOVE the attitude helenttc - that you are technically 1 week pg!!! 

Fluffy - please don't ever worry about sharing how you are feeling. We want to be able to be there for you no matter how you are feeling. I am really sorry that you are feeling this way. I really hope that time flies by quickly. xo Tons of :hugs: still keep us updated hun and don't be afraid to share your thoughts - you may be surprised how many similar other people are feeling.

AFM I had blood work this morning (3 days of stims so far) and my levels are already quite high so they are reducing my dose - hard to believe this early in the game. Time will tell I guess. 

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Fluffy - how are you doing? Where are you at in the process? xo
> 
> I hadnt written anything about me as I didnt want to ruin the nice positive vibe we have going on this thread! Ive been down regging for 15 days now and AF finally showed yesterday which was pretty late.
> 
> Im not doing too well with the side effects - I dont remember them saying that a reccurrence of depression in those that had it previously was likely when they explained the list of side effects. When I rang to say that I am having to consider abandoning it as my head is getting dangerous the nurse said that depression coming back is quite common! She did say that once I start stimming the effects should subside but im not due my first scan so that I can start until tuesday. I dont really want to darken this thread with the thoughts in my head but I thought I was free of those and my visits to a&e were behind me.
> 
> It just doesnt all make sense why I feel like this as I would usually get warning signs well before getting this bad but I guess its because its drug induced! Im just holding on to the fact that im doing this for a reason and that tuesday is now only 5 days away and then hopefully I can start stimming and feel better.
> 
> Im really sorry to be doom and gloom but glad that everything seems to be going well for everyone xxxClick to expand...

It seems that your DR'ing drugs treat you like my BCP treated me. Sometimes there are few words for how bad I got from time to time on them. They were awful. Similarly, all the things that I'm happy to be rid of from my head just flood back in, and I can't stop it. It was utter hell! :hugs: So, I feel you! I'm luckily just off the BCP as of today. I got confused and thought yesterday was my last, and then I looked at my calendar today and it said TODAY was my last. Well, yesterday was still my last. I can't do this another day, and I'm convinced that 1 lousy pill will NOT make or break my cycle. So, I'm not taking it today. :nope: I was on it for over 3 weeks this time! It nearly killed me. :cry: So, if you need a rant... I'm the one to rant to! I don't mind a bit! :hugs:



helenttc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Not been able to get on here for a couple of days.
> 
> Well done Sammy, fantastic news - 10 is a great result! Hope fertilization goes well :)
> 
> Sorry that you're not so good Fluffy, I have been quite hormonal during the process, particular whilst DR. As if this thing wasn't hard enough!
> 
> Nv2late - whilst I hope that AF doesn't show for you, if she is going to show for you then I hope she doesn't keep you waiting.
> 
> AFM - had my first scan whilst stimming. I had the Professor who runs the clinic do my scan, I always feel happier when it's her although to be fair all the team at the clinic are great. It looks like there is plenty of activity in my ovaries, I think about 8 or so on my right and a few on my left. Last time they couldn't get to my left but she said the position looked better this time and she'd be hopeful they could reach it - YAY!!!!! So I'm booked in for another scan next Tues and then EC next Thurs, getting close now!!
> 
> This time in 3 weeks I'll know if its worked. I was laughing at myself today because when they test you then class you as being 4 weeks pregnant. Therefore I am potentially 1 week's pregnant today, do you think I should get a ticker lol??!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. :dust::dust: to us all.
> 
> H xx

Sounds good! I like the thought of being 1 week pregnant. I'll be 1 week pregnant around Dec 4! LOL


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

I do read all the threads and thinking of all of you x

I have got a scan tom to see lining of womb. It was 8.9 on Monday and they are seeing what it is tom then apparent will give me pessaries for at least four days before FET can take place. I am hoping to be PUPO on Wed/Thursday next week if all goes well.

Tory x


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds promising, Tory! Good luck! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## pluto

hi everyone,

I was just wondering if any of you guys could explain the process and timescales of IVF. We will be doing our third IUI this month and probably start IVF in january but I have to go away to the states for a week in the middle of the month so am wondering will this affect things.

When does regging start in your cycle and when does the stimmulation bit start? does the whole thing take just one 28day cycle or much longer?

sorry for being a bit clueless but would like to try get my head around what is involved incase we have to do it.


----------



## teapot

pluto said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you guys could explain the process and timescales of IVF. We will be doing our third IUI this month and probably start IVF in january but I have to go away to the states for a week in the middle of the month so am wondering will this affect things.
> 
> When does regging start in your cycle and when does the stimmulation bit start? does the whole thing take just one 28day cycle or much longer?
> 
> sorry for being a bit clueless but would like to try get my head around what is involved incase we have to do it.

Hi Pluto,

I'll try & help, but this is only my 1st go. Timings can vary between clinics, I believe the standard is a 'long protocol' (which I'm on). I can only tell you my own timescale, but it will hopefully help.

Assuming you've had all the blood tests to check hormone levels etc & they've checked your tubes are open, then you start down-regulation (DR) drugs on CD21. You will DR for approx 2 weeks/poss longer & you should have an AF. 
...I've been DR for 12 days & no sign of AF yet, however DR drugs can delay it. I'm booked in for a scan next wednesday, hopefully AF will have been by then, as that scan is to check my ovaries are quiet, no cysts & that the womb lining is thin. 

If not, I think them DR for longer. If all is well, I will start stims. This is for between 10-12 days, with a scan at day 10 of stims. When the follies are big enough, there's a different injection to ripen the eggs. This is the crucial part & timing of the jab is important. I think Egg Collection is 36 hours later & DH has to attend on that day to 'do his bit'. 

Embryo transfer can be either 3 or 5 days later & then it's the 2WW. All in, the process can be 6 or 7 weeks. 

If your cycles are regular, count the days to see what CD's will clash with your trip to the states, & talk to your clinic about it. Hopefully though, this months IUI will work & you won't have to worry!

Hope it all goes well for you. 

...Which part of Kerry are you in? My DH is from there. x


----------



## teapot

Fluffy - hope Tuesday comes quickly for you. Is the weather any good there? Would a long walk in the wintery sunshine help? Don't be afraid to post how you're feeling, that's what this is for. 

Megg - I'm with you on the pill thing, I was like an AntiChrist when I was on it.

Blue - Day 3 stims already? Time is flying isn't it. I couldn't believe it this morning when I realised I've done 12 days of DR! Good that they're keeping a close eye on you.

Helenttc - that sounds like a nice number of follies, well done. x

Nvrtolate, hope AF arrives quickly, she's on a tight schedule now, 2 days late for me.

Tory - hope you get the go ahead today & Wallie - hope you're hanging in there, won't be long now. x

Everyone else, hope you are well. x

AFM, I've f*cked up a couple of my DR jabs & think I might not have got the full 0.5ml - maybe 0.48/0.47 or so on 2 occasions. Do you think this matters? AF is late, but I know thats normal. My boobs feel stupidly heavy, I've had weird AF style cramps, but not even spotting (very strange for me). No headaches, no crankiness (again, strange for me!!), but I do feel tired. Is this ok? 

Worrying that the tiny amounts I missed means I won't DR properly....


----------



## pluto

Thanks teapot, that's really helpful. I hope your scan is good and best of luck with the IVF. When you see what so many people go through on here, you really hope that everyone gets their BFP.

Who ever knew it would be so hard!
I'm from Tralee-where is your OH from?

Hopefully we won't have to do IVF, but I want to be prepared as it helps me to cope with the disapointment if I have something else to focus on.


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies 
Thanks for all those that replied to say im not alone in the deppresion and down regging thing. I went to see my friend who does crystal work today who has been a lifesaver over the last few years when I have been ill. We came up with some interesting stuff that I wanted to share with you all as it really helps to explain and make sense of our moods during IVF down regging and also possibly those feeling the same way on the BCP. 

I wont type it all out again as I just finished doing this on my blog here. I hope you dont think its all a little too far out talking about energy fields and energy centres but I do have a scientific background so I naturally scrutinise and question it all and it actually makes perfect sense to me! 

Im actually feeling much better now and actually am quite curious to see what effect the stimming drugs have!

fluffy xx


----------



## Wallie

Pluto I found this IVF calender thingy. Here's the link: Link


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> Fluffy - hope Tuesday comes quickly for you. Is the weather any good there? Would a long walk in the wintery sunshine help? Don't be afraid to post how you're feeling, that's what this is for.
> 
> Megg - I'm with you on the pill thing, I was like an AntiChrist when I was on it.
> 
> Blue - Day 3 stims already? Time is flying isn't it. I couldn't believe it this morning when I realised I've done 12 days of DR! Good that they're keeping a close eye on you.
> 
> Helenttc - that sounds like a nice number of follies, well done. x
> 
> Nvrtolate, hope AF arrives quickly, she's on a tight schedule now, 2 days late for me.
> 
> Tory - hope you get the go ahead today & Wallie - hope you're hanging in there, won't be long now. x
> 
> Everyone else, hope you are well. x
> 
> AFM, I've f*cked up a couple of my DR jabs & think I might not have got the full 0.5ml - maybe 0.48/0.47 or so on 2 occasions. Do you think this matters? AF is late, but I know thats normal. My boobs feel stupidly heavy, I've had weird AF style cramps, but not even spotting (very strange for me). No headaches, no crankiness (again, strange for me!!), but I do feel tired. Is this ok?
> 
> Worrying that the tiny amounts I missed means I won't DR properly....

I don't think you have anything to worry about, honey! I do mine when my eyes have been open for all of about 2 min. I'm sure we've all missed the mark by teeny tiny bits. They have to account for some degree of error, because its just lines on a syringe. There's no way to be THAT accurate. Just take a deep breath and have some faith in yourself!



fluffystar said:


> Hi Ladies
> Thanks for all those that replied to say im not alone in the deppresion and down regging thing. I went to see my friend who does crystal work today who has been a lifesaver over the last few years when I have been ill. We came up with some interesting stuff that I wanted to share with you all as it really helps to explain and make sense of our moods during IVF down regging and also possibly those feeling the same way on the BCP.
> 
> I wont type it all out again as I just finished doing this on my blog here. I hope you dont think its all a little too far out talking about energy fields and energy centres but I do have a scientific background so I naturally scrutinise and question it all and it actually makes perfect sense to me!
> 
> Im actually feeling much better now and actually am quite curious to see what effect the stimming drugs have!
> 
> fluffy xx

I don't think its far out at all. I totally believe in the power of crystals. So, no strange looks coming from my camp! :)


----------



## Tory123

Hi

It's picking up speed on the team November's thread!

The FS said lining fine and transfer will happen Thursday 25th. I am exictied and nervous all in one. I am worrying that the four snowbabies won't thaw and as they are not great quality wont take. My DH keeps telling me off for being negitive before it has even starts but trying to prepare myself. He said if it does happen he is going to wrap me up in cotton wool bless. He will need alot of cotton wool lol

Tory x


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hey all,

I had my egg retrieval today...they got 7. I can't wait for emrbryologist to call in the am and let me know how many fertilized... yiipee! I feel like everything is finally happening :)


----------



## Megg33k

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's picking up speed on the team November's thread!
> 
> The FS said lining fine and transfer will happen Thursday 25th. I am exictied and nervous all in one. I am worrying that the four snowbabies won't thaw and as they are not great quality wont take. My DH keeps telling me off for being negitive before it has even starts but trying to prepare myself. He said if it does happen he is going to wrap me up in cotton wool bless. He will need alot of cotton wool lol
> 
> Tory x

Ooh! Exciting! Can't wait for your test! :hugs:



Mamamirfy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I had my egg retrieval today...they got 7. I can't wait for emrbryologist to call in the am and let me know how many fertilized... yiipee! I feel like everything is finally happening :)

EEK! Yay! Let us know how the fertilization goes!


----------



## Megg33k

With the exception of Mamamifry (because my memory isn't THAT bad)... If you've had egg retrieval, please let me know how many you got and then the # fertilized. I'd love to keep accurate track for future girls who come across this thread!


----------



## Helen76

Teapot - have you tested just to be on the safe side or is it not possible you could be pregnant? Don't want to build your hopes up but it might be worth doing a test just to be sure.

Good luck for ET Tory and great news Mamamirfy Keep us posted.

Off to read Fluffy's blog in a bit.....

Hope everyone is okay.

H xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Todays report: WE GOT 7 EMBIES!!!!!

BUT jesus i cannot believe just how freaking awkward and stupid my OH is... for days now I have been waiting for the fertility report and so they ring at 9am this morning, transfer is at 1pm and im like WTF???? How many fertilized...? he ignores me.... i'm like "dont let her go off the phone i need to speak to her about 5 day transfer..." he ok's her conversation and hangs up!!!! Sparks fly! I ring them back and speak to the nurse and said i need to know how many have fertilized... we dont know that blah blah blah... i'm like "well i need to know... i need to know if its worth risking the number I have until blast stage" shes like "its the weekend now why didnt you mention this earlier?" The fact is that I asked OH to speak to them about this when he took the eggs and he didnt apparently!

So anyway I call them back and say that i would like a 5 day and they say they dont normally do this lalalala.... She finds out that I have 7 embryos (two are a little slow right now but she expects them to catch up on Day 4) and the rest are of a fantastic standard :happydance: and that they have already selected two perfect ones to transfer today! So I say again i would like a 5 day since we have 7 embryos (anything 6+ i was going to do day 5 otherwise i didnt want to risk it) and she says that there is two perfect ones and at the moment 3 Grade A to freeze (they will not freeze unless they are absolutely top notch)

She says that they cannot freeze blasts at their hospital as they dont have the equipment that is needed to do this... only Day 4 embryos so we finally agree that tomorrow they will select 3 of the best embryos to use for Day 5 (Monday) and freeze whatever is good enough to freeze of the Day 4 embies. I have decided to take 3 for Day 5 in case one arrests or starts to keel over and then we will have two left. Sadly the left over embie will have to be discarded whatever state it is in since they cannot freeze it but thats the way it has to be this time. I have to cover my back in every way I think I can and I cannot risk just taking two out in case somethings happens to one of them. I would prefer to risk a Day 5 trans and lose some along the way than freeze them since 2/2 of my FET's have failed and most of the time the embies dont even make it to transfer! So ET is on Monday.... fingers crossed I have made the right decision here. Last time 2 x 3 day embies were transfered and I was BFN so its time to try something new. Worried now....


----------



## fluffystar

sammy- Thats sounds so well thought out! Monday is just around the corner, how exciting! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Wallie

I hope Sammy, that's a good decision for you. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

fluffystar said:


> sammy- Thats sounds so well thought out! Monday is just around the corner, how exciting! Fingers crossed for you x

Thanks hun... it was an on the spot decision as i wasnt expecting such a fuss and didnt know they could not freeze on Day 5. I only had a few minutes to think and try and work out a plan. The embryologist helped me out where she could but really it has frazzled my brain having to deal with that at 9am!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Blue12

Back from the scan and things are going well.

CD 8 - I have 7 follicles at 10 or 1.0 and my lining is 9mm. I kind of feel like my lining is too thick - but at this point I am not hung up on numbers or worrying what any of it means good or bad because that won't change anything about this process.

I am feeling good to have 7 follicles. My hope is to only get 12, and not 24 like last time.


----------



## Nvr2Late

awesome news, sammy! Good luck with the transfer!
Blue, sounds like you're cruising right along... praying for you :)

AF came today... I'm both sad and happy. I thought for some reason we'd be able to make it happen without IVF, but we didn't manage it. So, tomorrow is first scan, get the bag of drugs, and start injections Monday night. I must admit, I'm frightened... not of the drugs or the shots, because they don't bug met all at. It's the thought of "What can we do next?" if this doesn't work. We're already looking into an egg donor program if this doesn't work, but I'm just getting so tired of the merry-go-round. 2.5 years is taking its toll. 
Anyway, sorry to pull the mood down... I should be happy, not sad, I know!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks Nvr2late!!! So sorry to hear AF came today! Its a nightmare isnt it? Dont worry about the IVF, really, although its not nice to go through, after a few days you will think its a walk in the park. You just learn to accept it i think... (in my case i have no choice! lol) We will all be here to help and support you through it. Good luck x

Blue - 7 is a good number at this stage. My lining was the same at CD 10 so dont worry about that its not too thick. My FS said ideally they like to see 10 - 15 follicles but always considered my 7-11 follies as a good number. They said that they dont like to see anything over this as normally it means that the egg quality is weaker and sometimes means the fertilization rate is not good or the egg quality resulting in weaker embies. I was devasted when i got 6 the first time but apparently i produced 4 beautiful embies, 2 transfered and BFP... now i dont care about having lots of follicles, i would prefer my egg quality to be better! Good luck x


----------



## Helen76

Good luck Sammy for your 5 day transfer.

Blue - sounds like good progress.

Nvr2late - sorry she got you but at least the IVF will give you something to focus on.

H xx


----------



## Blue12

Nvr2late - Totally understand what you mean. The first 2 days of stims I went into absolute panick mode - thinking "here we go again" and "then what if it doesn't work". I felt much better on day 3 and on. Hope you feel better about it all soon too. xo

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Mamamirfy

The embryologist called this morning.....out of the 7 the retrieved...6 were mature. they injected all 6 (we're doing ICSI) and 5 fertilized. They will call each day and let me know :)


----------



## Megg33k

5 is good, mamamirfy! :) That's great!


----------



## natp18

teapot said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Just wondered if anyone starts down regging tomorrow?
> They have cauculated that it will be around 10th Dec or there abouts for embie transfer....which would mean test date would be around xmas!!
> Omg it could be a good Xmas or a disaster arghh
> I am thinking the sensible thing to do is to test after New Year incase of disapointment ....what would you all do?
> 
> Hope your all well
> Hugs
> Nat x
> 
> Hi Nat,
> 
> I started DR on Monday & have Scan on 24th. If I'm DR'd enough, clinic said Stimms for 10/11 days from 24th & another scan 9 days later on the Friday. If all goes to plan (which I'm sure often doesn't) my EC will be w/c 6th Dec & our clinic likes to go to blast stage if there's more than 6 embies.
> 
> I'm guessing whether it's a 3 day or a 5 day, my OTD will be Christmas eve or even Christmas Day!
> 
> If all goes well, I fully intend to test 14 days after EC, which should be 1-3 days before OTD . If I'm PG, it will be a nice Christmas suprise, if not, I will get drunk as a lord!
> 
> I wouldn't have the will power to wait until after New Year, & besides that, if it's a BFN, our bodies will tell us in no uncertain terms with a visit from AF! ...I also have a wedding on the 29th & go to Ireland for New Year, so if I'm missing out on the Champagne, it needs to be for the best reason!
> 
> .....Do you know when your 1st scan is before stims?
> 
> x
> 
> Maaybe ....Did you get a start date?Click to expand...

Hello Hun

My schedule is very similar to yours,but I go for my base line scan a day later on 25th Nov.
If I am honest I will test like you will, if I ain't preggers our be drowning my sorrows :-(
How has the down regging been so far? 
I am really nervous as my AF hasn't come and I am been scanned next week, just makes me wonder if this will delay stimms.
Keep me updated on how it goes Hun
Chucking baby dust your way 
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Megg33k said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Just wondered if anyone starts down regging tomorrow?
> They have cauculated that it will be around 10th Dec or there abouts for embie transfer....which would mean test date would be around xmas!!
> Omg it could be a good Xmas or a disaster arghh
> I am thinking the sensible thing to do is to test after New Year incase of disapointment ....what would you all do?
> 
> Hope your all well
> Hugs
> Nat x
> 
> I'm DR'ing in 4 days... and my ET should be around Dec 10-12. I won't be doing an HPT to find out, as some way that they do things with 2 HCG injections or something would make it come out BFP regardless of the result. So, I'll get my beta result between Dec 21-23! I'm freaking out about the premise of a monumentally disappointing Christmas if it goes wrong. Last year, I had just lost my first pregnancy on Dec 15... and this year I could face a failed IVF at Christmas. I'm terrified of how I would handle it so close to the holidays. :(Click to expand...

Hi Hun
Sorry don't know if I have already replied to your post. I just wanted to say I totally get what your saying. We lost our daughter just before Xmas last year and I don't think I could handle a bfn or another mc this Xmas either. Just wondered why they give you 2 hcg jabs? I am given a small amount 5000ml which is def out of my system by day 10 after transfer
Hope ya doing well
Baby dust your way hun x


----------



## natp18

Sammy2009 said:


> I know how you feel... I gave birth to Shaylee on 10th Jan this year but we were going through all these MRI scans and tests just before Xmas and during Xmas so Xmas last year was ruined and now this year I will test around 9th Dec.... Maybe I would have got over any disappointment by then if there is any but its not what i need around this time of year and with Shaylee's one year anniversary looming over us.... :dohh:

Just wanted to send hugs your way and I remember you, purely because we lost our iccles one a couple of months apart. I am praying you have some happiness this Xmas and new year
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Megg33k

natp18 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Just wondered if anyone starts down regging tomorrow?
> They have cauculated that it will be around 10th Dec or there abouts for embie transfer....which would mean test date would be around xmas!!
> Omg it could be a good Xmas or a disaster arghh
> I am thinking the sensible thing to do is to test after New Year incase of disapointment ....what would you all do?
> 
> Hope your all well
> Hugs
> Nat x
> 
> I'm DR'ing in 4 days... and my ET should be around Dec 10-12. I won't be doing an HPT to find out, as some way that they do things with 2 HCG injections or something would make it come out BFP regardless of the result. So, I'll get my beta result between Dec 21-23! I'm freaking out about the premise of a monumentally disappointing Christmas if it goes wrong. Last year, I had just lost my first pregnancy on Dec 15... and this year I could face a failed IVF at Christmas. I'm terrified of how I would handle it so close to the holidays. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hun
> Sorry don't know if I have already replied to your post. I just wanted to say I totally get what your saying. We lost our daughter just before Xmas last year and I don't think I could handle a bfn or another mc this Xmas either. Just wondered why they give you 2 hcg jabs? I am given a small amount 5000ml which is def out of my system by day 10 after transfer
> Hope ya doing well
> Baby dust your way hun xClick to expand...

All I know is that I was sent 2 vials with 2 different syringes. That leads me to believe that I'll be doing 2 different injections. I've heard of some people doing one a week after transfer to "aid in implantation" or something. I don't know if that's what is actually going to happen with me or if I'm just having a double dose shot. I won't know until close to trigger shot time.


----------



## natp18

fluffystar said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Fluffy - how are you doing? Where are you at in the process? xo
> 
> I hadnt written anything about me as I didnt want to ruin the nice positive vibe we have going on this thread! Ive been down regging for 15 days now and AF finally showed yesterday which was pretty late.
> 
> Im not doing too well with the side effects - I dont remember them saying that a reccurrence of depression in those that had it previously was likely when they explained the list of side effects. When I rang to say that I am having to consider abandoning it as my head is getting dangerous the nurse said that depression coming back is quite common! She did say that once I start stimming the effects should subside but im not due my first scan so that I can start until tuesday. I dont really want to darken this thread with the thoughts in my head but I thought I was free of those and my visits to a&e were behind me.
> 
> It just doesnt all make sense why I feel like this as I would usually get warning signs well before getting this bad but I guess its because its drug induced! Im just holding on to the fact that im doing this for a reason and that tuesday is now only 5 days away and then hopefully I can start stimming and feel better.
> 
> Im really sorry to be doom and gloom but glad that everything seems to be going well for everyone xxxClick to expand...

Just wanted to send you some hugs, as someone who has suffered depression and now with a recent diagnoses of post traumatic stress I know that these drugs can make it all worse. I must admit I haven't been honest with the clinic about this as I was scared they would delay treatment. In a weird way ivf is a ray of light but the down regging is herenous for me:-(
My advice is make sure OH is 100% supportive and can help you through down regging
Anyway I am waffling on with myself , I just wanted to send u hugs x


----------



## natp18

helenttc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Not been able to get on here for a couple of days.
> 
> Well done Sammy, fantastic news - 10 is a great result! Hope fertilization goes well :)
> 
> Sorry that you're not so good Fluffy, I have been quite hormonal during the process, particular whilst DR. As if this thing wasn't hard enough!
> 
> Nv2late - whilst I hope that AF doesn't show for you, if she is going to show for you then I hope she doesn't keep you waiting.
> 
> AFM - had my first scan whilst stimming. I had the Professor who runs the clinic do my scan, I always feel happier when it's her although to be fair all the team at the clinic are great. It looks like there is plenty of activity in my ovaries, I think about 8 or so on my right and a few on my left. Last time they couldn't get to my left but she said the position looked better this time and she'd be hopeful they could reach it - YAY!!!!! So I'm booked in for another scan next Tues and then EC next Thurs, getting close now!!
> 
> This time in 3 weeks I'll know if its worked. I was laughing at myself today because when they test you then class you as being 4 weeks pregnant. Therefore I am potentially 1 week's pregnant today, do you think I should get a ticker lol??!!
> 
> All sounds posative Hun, fingers crossed for that left ovary xx
> 
> Hope everyone is well. :dust::dust: to us all.
> 
> H xx


All sounds posative Hun, def sounds better about your left ovary.
Fingers crossed Hun x


----------



## natp18

Hello Everyone

I have not been on for a few days, omg it's all go on here at the mo 

Hope your all coping 

I am really concerned that my af hasn't arrived and my baseline scan is Thursday :-(
does anyone know if my af dosent come will it delay treatment?

I have started giving myself jabs now instead of OH doing it. I actually prefer me doing it and I actually don't mind them any more lol.

Anyway I am gonna catch up on everyones post,but wishing you all gd luck 

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Sammy2009

Mamamirfy said:


> The embryologist called this morning.....out of the 7 the retrieved...6 were mature. they injected all 6 (we're doing ICSI) and 5 fertilized. They will call each day and let me know :)

Great news Mamamirfy!!!! I missed the post where you went for EC, there was a lot going on yesterday! But fab.... all the very best of luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Awesome, Mamamirfy!!!! That's a great result! Major fingers crossed for you!

AF started yesterday, so today was CD2... went to the clinic, had the baseline scan, bought my meds. 

I know this will sound low to many of you, but I was very happy when the tech told me I have 6 follies on CD2... 2 on the right and 4 on the left. For the last few months, I've had 2-3 follies on CD3, so this is looking like a good month for IVF! I just hope even more follies will pop up once I start the stims. I'm so hopeful that the reduced dosage will help my eggs come along more gently and consistently this time (last time, one folly grew very quickly and they couldn't suppress it, other eggs didn't have time to catch up, so cycle was cancelled). 

Excited now... the ride has begun!!!


----------



## rchurchlow

Hi Everyone,

I hope you don't mind me adding myself to this thread. I am having my IVF privately in Germany as my husband is in the British Army and we are posted here so if we wanted to use the NHS we had to go back to Hammersmith in the uK which would have meant me spending a lot of time over there alone. I am on puregon at the moment and start my orgalutran saturday 27th November. Fingers crossed, if I respond as they are planning, we will have eggs out around the 30th nov / 1st dec and back in around the 3rd december.

I am so excited, nervous and anxious all at once. We have been TTC for 3 years, had 2 laporoscopys and a hysteroscopy, I have PCOS and an underactive thryroid, all is ok with o/h. I have blocked tubes on both times so fingers crossed. I have having a positive day today and wish everybody here all of the luck in the world that we have BFP's xx


----------



## Nvr2Late

welcome, rchurchlow, and good luck!!!! You'll find lots of long-time TTC'ers here, and it really does help to have people who understand the details and the ups and downs of IVF. Feel free to drop in and obsess with us, right everyone??!! ;)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Right!!! The more obsessing the merrier hahaha!! I just received the day 2 call from the embryologist.

All 5 are still going strong, she said they are of good quality and that she's optimistic that we wil reach Day 5 but they call us tomorrow morning to let us know if we need to come in. She said by Day 2 they should be at least 2 cells and I have 2-2 cells, 1 -3 cells and 2-4 cells. I'm soooo happy. I was worried that one wouldnt make it and it would bring my odds to have any to freeze way down. I'd love to have one to freeze. After nearly 3 years I actually feel positive and that this is happening for me. Can I get a woot woot????


----------



## Blue12

WOOT WOOT! Mama!!!

Welcome rchurchlow!!! You will love the support here!

Nvr2late - I am so excited for you that you are starting with more follies!!! I have the opposite problem with too many follies but shite quality and last time they overstimulated me which compromised the quality of all them - so this time I am "coasting" along too. FXD for us.

AFM - I had a mini crisis last night. I was almost out of lupron and I had to use every last drop of lupron and it was so hard to get every drop out. So I called the clinic to let them know and found out they didn't have anymore in stock and so they called all around this morning to find somewhere that had it - we had to drive 2 hours to get it - what a waste of a day. Anyway, I am looking forward to tomorrow mornings ultrasound and bloodwork to see what my body is up to.

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Megg33k

rchurchlow said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me adding myself to this thread. I am having my IVF privately in Germany as my husband is in the British Army and we are posted here so if we wanted to use the NHS we had to go back to Hammersmith in the uK which would have meant me spending a lot of time over there alone. I am on puregon at the moment and start my orgalutran saturday 27th November. Fingers crossed, if I respond as they are planning, we will have eggs out around the 30th nov / 1st dec and back in around the 3rd december.
> 
> I am so excited, nervous and anxious all at once. We have been TTC for 3 years, had 2 laporoscopys and a hysteroscopy, I have PCOS and an underactive thryroid, all is ok with o/h. I have blocked tubes on both times so fingers crossed. I have having a positive day today and wish everybody here all of the luck in the world that we have BFP's xx

Ooh! Good luck! Feel free to join us in our excitement, worry, and obsessing! I'm always to have more ladies! :hugs:



Mamamirfy said:
 

> Right!!! The more obsessing the merrier hahaha!! I just received the day 2 call from the embryologist.
> 
> All 5 are still going strong, she said they are of good quality and that she's optimistic that we wil reach Day 5 but they call us tomorrow morning to let us know if we need to come in. She said by Day 2 they should be at least 2 cells and I have 2-2 cells, 1 -3 cells and 2-4 cells. I'm soooo happy. I was worried that one wouldnt make it and it would bring my odds to have any to freeze way down. I'd love to have one to freeze. After nearly 3 years I actually feel positive and that this is happening for me. Can I get a woot woot????

WOOT WOOT!!! That's GREAT! :yipee:



Blue12 said:


> WOOT WOOT! Mama!!!
> 
> Welcome rchurchlow!!! You will love the support here!
> 
> Nvr2late - I am so excited for you that you are starting with more follies!!! I have the opposite problem with too many follies and last time they overstimulated me which compromised the quality of all them - so this time I am "coasting" along too. FXD for us.
> 
> AFM - I had a mini crisis last night. I was almost out of lupron and I had to use every last drop of lupron and it was so hard to get every drop out. So I called the clinic to let them know and found out they didn't have anymore in stock and so they called all around this morning to find somewhere that had it - we had to drive 2 hours to get it - what a waste of a day. Anyway, I am looking forward to tomorrow mornings ultrasound and bloodwork to see what my body is up to.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!

Oh no! That sucks! I actually went through and figured exactly how much Lupron I had compared to how much I need... and I think I'm okay. But, I'm still worried I'll run out. Maybe I'll re-order it Monday, just in case! :wacko:


----------



## Blue12

I would have had enough lupron on the "regular" protocol - but based on my ohss last time they have me on double the dose this time - so they forgot that I would go through it twice as fast.


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> WOOT WOOT! Mama!!!
> 
> Welcome rchurchlow!!! You will love the support here!
> 
> Nvr2late - I am so excited for you that you are starting with more follies!!! I have the opposite problem with too many follies and last time they overstimulated me which compromised the quality of all them - so this time I am "coasting" along too. FXD for us.
> 
> AFM - I had a mini crisis last night. I was almost out of lupron and I had to use every last drop of lupron and it was so hard to get every drop out. So I called the clinic to let them know and found out they didn't have anymore in stock and so they called all around this morning to find somewhere that had it - we had to drive 2 hours to get it - what a waste of a day. Anyway, I am looking forward to tomorrow mornings ultrasound and bloodwork to see what my body is up to.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!

I had the same with Pregnyl once... we had covered most of the district before we got any and then OH had to virtually beg. So stupid... Good luck with the scan tomorrow. Are you on a short protocol? :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mamamirfy said:


> Right!!! The more obsessing the merrier hahaha!! I just received the day 2 call from the embryologist.
> 
> All 5 are still going strong, she said they are of good quality and that she's optimistic that we wil reach Day 5 but they call us tomorrow morning to let us know if we need to come in. She said by Day 2 they should be at least 2 cells and I have 2-2 cells, 1 -3 cells and 2-4 cells. I'm soooo happy. I was worried that one wouldnt make it and it would bring my odds to have any to freeze way down. I'd love to have one to freeze. After nearly 3 years I actually feel positive and that this is happening for me. Can I get a woot woot????

Great news mamamirfy! :happydance: Its a worrying time eh? I am going through the same right now but it looks like we are on for the transfer tomorrow since I have had no calls. I just hope im not landed with a blow tomorrow morning for one reason or another and will be glad when im back from the ET and can relax. Good luck with the embies! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Sammy2009 said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT! Mama!!!
> 
> Welcome rchurchlow!!! You will love the support here!
> 
> Nvr2late - I am so excited for you that you are starting with more follies!!! I have the opposite problem with too many follies and last time they overstimulated me which compromised the quality of all them - so this time I am "coasting" along too. FXD for us.
> 
> AFM - I had a mini crisis last night. I was almost out of lupron and I had to use every last drop of lupron and it was so hard to get every drop out. So I called the clinic to let them know and found out they didn't have anymore in stock and so they called all around this morning to find somewhere that had it - we had to drive 2 hours to get it - what a waste of a day. Anyway, I am looking forward to tomorrow mornings ultrasound and bloodwork to see what my body is up to.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!
> 
> I had the same with Pregnyl once... we had covered most of the district before we got any and then OH had to virtually beg. So stupid... Good luck with the scan tomorrow. Are you on a short protocol? :hugs:Click to expand...

I am on long protocol. So I took lupron from cd 31 (supposed to be cd21 - stupid delayed ovulation) until af arrived (9 days later). Then I continue taking it right up until EC except at half the dose I was taking prior to starting stims. 

My first ivf cycle I took .1 for DR phase and then .05 during stim phase.

This cycle I took .2 for DR phase and then .1 for stim phase.


I am very nervous/excited about the scan tomorrow. Actually more curious to see what my body is up to.


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> WOOT WOOT! Mama!!!
> 
> Welcome rchurchlow!!! You will love the support here!
> 
> Nvr2late - I am so excited for you that you are starting with more follies!!! I have the opposite problem with too many follies and last time they overstimulated me which compromised the quality of all them - so this time I am "coasting" along too. FXD for us.
> 
> AFM - I had a mini crisis last night. I was almost out of lupron and I had to use every last drop of lupron and it was so hard to get every drop out. So I called the clinic to let them know and found out they didn't have anymore in stock and so they called all around this morning to find somewhere that had it - we had to drive 2 hours to get it - what a waste of a day. Anyway, I am looking forward to tomorrow mornings ultrasound and bloodwork to see what my body is up to.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!
> 
> I had the same with Pregnyl once... we had covered most of the district before we got any and then OH had to virtually beg. So stupid... Good luck with the scan tomorrow. Are you on a short protocol? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am on long protocol. So I took lupron from cd 31 (supposed to be cd21 - stupid delayed ovulation) until af arrived (9 days later). Then I continue taking it right up until EC except at half the dose I was taking prior to starting stims.
> 
> My first ivf cycle I took .1 for DR phase and then .05 during stim phase.
> 
> This cycle I took .2 for DR phase and then .1 for stim phase.
> 
> 
> I am very nervous/excited about the scan tomorrow. Actually more curious to see what my body is up to.Click to expand...

I can imagine your concern but i think everything will be fine.... good luck with the scan.

AFM i panicking now.... no call from the hospital yet, i know they said the transfer would be in the afternoon but please someone call me just to say everything is ok. Im starting to worry and panic and feel a little unwell with it all.... :cry:


----------



## Blue12

Good luck Sammy fxd for you!


----------



## Sammy2009

Right well i'm back and I'M PUPO WITH 2 BLASTS!!!!! 

This morning was a total nightmare... by 10am I still hadn't been called by the hospital so i just though that since they said it would be an afternoon transfer they would call me later. By 12pm i started to flap and told OH that we would call them if they had not called us before 1pm. AT 1pm he tried to call them and another department said WE were supposed to call this morning... absolutely NOT true, they said they would look at their schedules this morning and call ME! Anyway then we were told that nobody was available to speak to us and the dept only opened again at 1.30pm. I started to get worried, shaking and finally ended up in tears thinking it was all over. AT 1.30pm they were still not picking up and then at 1.45pm we finally managed to speak to someone who said they had tried to call us an hour ago (yeah like i dont think so since the phone has been on standby since this morning and never out of out site!) They told us to come in at 2.15pm with a full bladder (I had just been to the loo!) pm and by now it was 1.50pm and we had to get into Rotterdam city and then across it. The traffic was ok but when we arrived at the hospital they must have been having a seminar there or something because there was a queue of about 20 cars and move arriving! I was slowly losing the will to live so i jumped out the car, now realising that I had drank too much water and my kidneys were beginning to ache. I ran into the hospital asking anyone i could for directions and then sat and waited. I knew i had to go to the loo... I couldnt hold out but then she called us in. I let out a little pee while in the changing room toilet just to relief the pain and sat down in the chair, legs akimbo.

The Verdict

She told us they had frozen one embie I was expecting the other two to catch up but they obviously never did and we all know where "expecting" gets you with this procedure... nowhere. Also that they were transfering one blast and one just about to become a blast, right on the borderline. I was quite happy about this because i thought since I have never had blasts then if my body doesnt like it then maybe the other embie will be liked instead and that one will implant. It was quite cool knowing I had two different kinds of embryos even though one is about to go to blast any minute! It was quite funny when they did the scan because they said "oooh full bladder eh?" I said "yeah you better believe it so dont go pressing too hard on that ultrasound gadget otherwise you may see the entire contents of it like a small tsunami" She looked a little shall we say "worried" after that The proceure was pain free as they inserted the speculum and under that humungous bladder you could see my uterus. The got the catheter with the embies and I saw them whizzing in like they had just gone down a slide. The previous times they had sort of been placed but this time they went swooshing in. I was then allowed to go to the loo which was the most wanted toilet break EVER and now i'm home relaxing. Finally, we got there in the end. They never gave me a test date (how crap is that?) I thought OH was discussing this with them while i got dressed but nooooo.... so I dont know when I am supposed to test. Great!


----------



## beauty

3 DAY TRANSFER :


1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing - ET
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & etal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## beauty

This is what happens in a 5dt : 

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst - ET
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## beauty

Just thought you might find this helpful the above posts on telling you what is happening with your embroys or blasts x


----------



## Mamamirfy

Blue- How'd your scan go?

Sammy - Soooooo happy for you! Little Miss PUPO!

As for me......
They have just called to let me know that we will be doing a Day 5 transfer. She said that out of the 5 I have 2 x 7 cells and 2 x 8 cells. She said one is at 3 cells so she's assuming it stopped growing at 3 cells. But she said they are all either Grade 1 or 2 and it would be too hard to decide which are the best two to transfer. She also said I need to really think about if I want to put two back in because there's a very high chance of twins because the quality is so good. Hrrrmpph. What's a girl to do? I don't think I can go through this allover again, we always had 2 in our heads and well....I just want two! I'm soooo happy...it would be lovely to have one to freeze just in case. 2 more sleeps til im PUPO!


----------



## natp18

Sammy fab news Hun, sounds very stressful. What are the costs like for ivf in Holland?
I am feeling really posative for you Hun xx

Well everyone my AF finally arrived, very painful and heavy though. I am hoping it clears by my base line scan on Thursday. Worried if it hasn't cleared then they won't allow me to start stimms. Has anyone else started stimms whilst on there period?

Wishing you all the luck in the world
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy - CONGRATS on PUPO!!! :hugs:

Beauty- Thank you for that info! Great to read through!

Mamamirfy - OMG! That's amazing! :happydance: I'd do 2 for sure anyway!

Nat - I believe people do start on stims during AF frequently.


----------



## fluffystar

Sammy - Thats great, sounds stresfull but you got there in the end!!

Beauty - Great posts, really usefull thanks xx

Mamamirfy - Great news to get to blast stage, I cant believe how quickly things are moving for every one on the thread now!

Nat - I agree with megg, I hear of plenty of clinics that start you stimming whilst you are still on AF. Apparently mine would have if I was private but as im NHS funded, I had to wait a week!

Blue - How did your scan go? Im afraid I lose track, is it your baseline scan or are you already stimming?

AFM - Baseline scan tomorrow and if they say that I cant start stimming for some reason I think I will simply break down and cry. Im just holding on to the fact that I can start tomorrow so that I can say goodbye to the side effects of the suprecur (DR) injections. It will be my 19th injection today after starting them on cd30 due to late ovulation and then carrying on forever as AF took 5 days longer to arrive than usual.

:dust: for everyone xx


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you get the green light, Fluffy! 

I just spoke with my clinic and she said that the bits of red spotting I'm seeing are enough to consider CD1. So, I'm apparently on CD2 actually! She said I should entirely expect a normal period, just some type of bleeding. And, since the pink spotting stopped for a day or two and then this started, that's a new cycle where they're concerned. So, I'm good to go on the Follistim injections on Saturday.

I have my baseline E2 blood test on Wednesday. Let's hope it comes back good as well! I really don't know what is considered "good" though!


----------



## Mamamirfy

NATP18 - I started stims the same day as AF arrived BUT I was always going to be starting on the Friday and they had thought AF would have arrived earlier. I had been put on BCP for two weeks and after I went off it took 5 days to start. Sooo...what I'm trying to say is that they had thought I would have AF for two days before I was going to start stims. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## fluffystar

Oh I feel so anxious about tomorrow! I know its only a scan but I dont think I can bear it if they say something is up and I cant start stimming tomorrow. 

Im also worried about pulling a sickie tomorrow for the scan appointment. I dont feel I have much choice but its not something that I would normally do. I had originally told my manager when we were going for tests etc which made it easier for appointments and getting time off etc. Then when we were told IVF was our next step I had a chat with her as I was quite upset and we had just had a change around so I had a new line manager. I told her that I was stressing that now two people would have to know what I was up to: my new manager as I would have to request leave from him as well as her who would also know as I am working with her on a big project so if I had to miss meetings at last minute she knew why. 

I then find she just went and told him anyway as he told me I could continue to request my leave from my old manager if I wished due to my "personal circumstances"! When I asked him what he meant he blurted out in the middle of an open plan office that as I was having IVF they both thought that might be better for me. He couldnt have said it any louder if he tried, especially when there were people 2m away!!! I was furious with them both!!!!

Therefore I now dont feel I can tell either of them that we have started and therefore keep worring about getting time off work with out giving an explanation. In fact making sure I get time off stresses me more right now than the actual process (though im sure that will change). I just feel that work is sh*t and so are my managers even though im sure they were actually trying to help. Most my appointments should be ok and I can take time off but tomorrow I have meetings which I wouldnt be allowed to miss by taking the morning off without explanation. 

To top it off, I had to see occupational health last week as a follow up from being off with stress a few months ago. I find that HR have sent him a letter which mentions that im being referred for fertility treatment - is nothing private!!!!!

Rant over, sorry for that.


----------



## scomar

fluffystar said:


> Oh I feel so anxious about tomorrow! I know its only a scan but I dont think I can bear it if they say something is up and I cant start stimming tomorrow.
> 
> Im also worried about pulling a sickie tomorrow for the scan appointment. I dont feel I have much choice but its not something that I would normally do. I had originally told my manager when we were going for tests etc which made it easier for appointments and getting time off etc. Then when we were told IVF was our next step I had a chat with her as I was quite upset and we had just had a change around so I had a new line manager. I told her that I was stressing that now two people would have to know what I was up to: my new manager as I would have to request leave from him as well as her who would also know as I am working with her on a big project so if I had to miss meetings at last minute she knew why.
> 
> I then find she just went and told him anyway as he told me I could continue to request my leave from my old manager if I wished due to my "personal circumstances"! When I asked him what he meant he blurted out in the middle of an open plan office that as I was having IVF they both thought that might be better for me. He couldnt have said it any louder if he tried, especially when there were people 2m away!!! I was furious with them both!!!!
> 
> Therefore I now dont feel I can tell either of them that we have started and therefore keep worring about getting time off work with out giving an explanation. In fact making sure I get time off stresses me more right now than the actual process (though im sure that will change). I just feel that work is sh*t and so are my managers even though im sure they were actually trying to help. Most my appointments should be ok and I can take time off but tomorrow I have meetings which I wouldnt be allowed to miss by taking the morning off without explanation.
> 
> To top it off, I had to see occupational health last week as a follow up from being off with stress a few months ago. I find that HR have sent him a letter which mentions that im being referred for fertility treatment - is nothing private!!!!!
> 
> Rant over, sorry for that.

hey hon - its was silly of your managers to talk about your health openly like that, not to mention totally unprofessional. I would ask the manager in question for a casual chat and just explain that it is NOT a matter to be discussed in the open. Would they talk about a miscarriage or cancer or herpes so openly ?!?! i doubt it.
sod it mate pull the sickie - they cant really say much - plus if all goes to plan you will be on maternity leave soon anyway ! LOL
am pulling sickies for my collection and transfer..........


----------



## Megg33k

Totally pull the sickie! And, sod your managers for telling your business like that! :hugs:


----------



## scomar

SAMMY that is SO exciting !!! PUPO - cant wait to folloow your journey.
Am really jealous that am 3 weeks behind you !
x


----------



## Megg33k

Same here, Evie! 3 WEEKS! Its SOOOOOOOOOO long!


----------



## scomar

Megg33k said:


> Same here, Evie! 3 WEEKS! Its SOOOOOOOOOO long!

too bloody long - everyone else will have their results by then and we'll just be getting going !! am literally so over waiting - feel like i have been waiting since my wedding day !x:growlmad:


----------



## Wallie

Sammy, congratulations on being PUPO with two blasts, that's amazing. Hopefully you're on to a winner there! :hugs:

hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing fine. 

btw I've been waiting since my last IUI was unsuccessful (Sept)to start private IVF, still no date yet but I'm hoping my blood test results come in on Friday. I'll phone them in the afternoon to chase. I'm hoping to get my IVF start date very very soon or I'll go nuts. Actually I think I already am!!!


----------



## scomar

Wallie said:


> I'm hoping to get my IVF start date very very soon or I'll go nuts. Actually I think I already am!!!

think we are all nuts hear Willie ! LOL
I hope you get your date really soon, its nice to have a "end date" to focus on.


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Same here, Evie! 3 WEEKS! Its SOOOOOOOOOO long!
> 
> too bloody long - everyone else will have their results by then and we'll just be getting going !! am literally so over waiting - feel like i have been waiting since my wedding day !x:growlmad:Click to expand...

I know it! Jeezus! I'm so sick of waiting! But, the time is nearly upon us! Just a bit longer!!! :wacko:



Wallie said:


> Sammy, congratulations on being PUPO with two blasts, that's amazing. Hopefully you're on to a winner there! :hugs:
> 
> hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing fine.
> 
> btw I've been waiting since my last IUI was unsuccessful (Sept)to start private IVF, still no date yet but I'm hoping my blood test results come in on Friday. I'll phone them in the afternoon to chase. I'm hoping to get my IVF start date very very soon or I'll go nuts. Actually I think I already am!!!

I'm sure you are ready! You've been waiting as long as I have since your IUI. Damn! I'm so sorry you're still waiting, honey! Look at us complaining about 3 more weeks and you're still waiting on bloods! :hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

awwww fluffy! I'm sorry your manger(s) are so inconsiderate. I'd pull a sickie too.


----------



## Sammy2009

Fluffy - I hope you get the go ahead to start the stimms but im sure you will so dont worry! x

Megg - Thanks hun - I think its awful all the stress they put me through before I actually got there. I mean first they called the wrong number and then they never even bothered to try it again! They called me on the right number Saturday. Useless.

Natp18 - Here you don't pay NHS contributions but you have to pay for Private Medical insurance... its a must and everyone has to do it but you get 3 free IVF/ICSI tries, as many IUI as you want and as many FET's for which you have frozen embryos for. ALso if you carry a baby past 12 weeks but you have to terminate for some reason (was our case at 24 weeks) then they give you that free try back, so we have 4 IVF in total. Our hospital is by far not the best for communication but the doctor did double up all the meds last time for this protocol meaning that if the next try doesnt work (will be our last one) then we have all the meds and dont have to pay out for those! He gave us about 4,000 euros worth which are in a big bag in the fridge. A t least if we have to fund ourselves we have all the meds and will only have to pay for the procedure.

Beauty - Thanks for that information... i have seen it before but lost it so its really helpful to me. How you doing? You must be relieved to be at 17 weeks... over the crucial stage! 

Mamamirfy - Great news on the 5 day transfer.... I had one to freeze as well. Usually if any are slow they catch up and are frozen but not this time, 2 didnt make the grade to be frozen. I has to let one go cos I took 3 out for today but i think that migfht have been a good thing since they could pick the best two out of 3 and also that its clear one made it to blast and the other one was very borderline and nearly there and the other was maybe further behind? I never asked at the time, wished i had but it was such a rush I never even had tim to even think about asking for an OTD! Oh well.

Baby Dust to each and everyone of you (including me! lol)


----------



## scomar

so true - i should stop beedin moaning ! spend my life moaning me ! LOL

okay i have a Q re my vile of med - i start it on Thurs - how does it work once you have "pierced the seal" ?? do you just put your needle back into the same hole each time ?


----------



## Sammy2009

fluffystar said:


> Oh I feel so anxious about tomorrow! I know its only a scan but I dont think I can bear it if they say something is up and I cant start stimming tomorrow.
> 
> Im also worried about pulling a sickie tomorrow for the scan appointment. I dont feel I have much choice but its not something that I would normally do. I had originally told my manager when we were going for tests etc which made it easier for appointments and getting time off etc. Then when we were told IVF was our next step I had a chat with her as I was quite upset and we had just had a change around so I had a new line manager. I told her that I was stressing that now two people would have to know what I was up to: my new manager as I would have to request leave from him as well as her who would also know as I am working with her on a big project so if I had to miss meetings at last minute she knew why.
> 
> I then find she just went and told him anyway as he told me I could continue to request my leave from my old manager if I wished due to my "personal circumstances"! When I asked him what he meant he blurted out in the middle of an open plan office that as I was having IVF they both thought that might be better for me. He couldnt have said it any louder if he tried, especially when there were people 2m away!!! I was furious with them both!!!!
> 
> Therefore I now dont feel I can tell either of them that we have started and therefore keep worring about getting time off work with out giving an explanation. In fact making sure I get time off stresses me more right now than the actual process (though im sure that will change). I just feel that work is sh*t and so are my managers even though im sure they were actually trying to help. Most my appointments should be ok and I can take time off but tomorrow I have meetings which I wouldnt be allowed to miss by taking the morning off without explanation.
> 
> To top it off, I had to see occupational health last week as a follow up from being off with stress a few months ago. I find that HR have sent him a letter which mentions that im being referred for fertility treatment - is nothing private!!!!!
> 
> Rant over, sorry for that.

Jesus christ I would go absolutely MENTAL if my boss did that to me! Why on earth would they do that? Its such a personal thing and you dont want work colleagues gossiping and knowing all your private business. That is truly shit and not acceptable! :growlmad:

I never told work.... the first IVF i just went to the scan as a dental apt then started the meds and took 2 weeks off for the EC and ET and some of the 2WW because having taken my 4 months maternity leave after losing Shaylee I dare not even go there with more time off since my colleague was on 2 months parental leave and only me there to run the UK team. With IVF number 2, well it got cancelled so never made it as far as EC. This IVF i took the scan apt as half a days holiday. EC was a right nightmare as we had no cover in the dept and with little notice it was terrible having to beg people to cover and i just said to my team (not boss) that i was having a small procedure in hospital and would be back the next day. Of course they started emailing to ask if i was ok... fishing basically but i just told them yeah i was fine! :haha: I booked today tomorrow and weds off to cover ET but then we get a lot of holidays at my company so its easier for me. I could have blagged it but on top of my mat leave I had taken 3 weeks off for the death of my dad in Spain and i then fell down the stairs and broke my arm, perforated my ear drum, sprained my other wrist and shoulder and was off for 4 weeks. This is the only reason I didnt want to do all this in their time, I was worried they would think I was taking the mick. I have hardly really been there in the last year! :blush: Plus i didnt want them to know my business... my boss is great and she would give me the time off i know it but i dont want my work mates knowing since they love a bit of gossip and the whole company would know within minutes so i just told two close work pals who i trust. Companies often give you time off for IVF though and it should be kept as confidential. I would go to HR if i were you because that is just bang out of order and it sounds very deliberate and why was it better for the other office staff to know? Its got freaking nothing to do with them! :growlmad:


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks Scomar & wallie for the well wishes

Scomar - You will be there before you know it... and dont forget to pull loads of sickies for the apts since your company have treated you like that! :growl:

Wallie - I hope you get your apt through soon to start IVF. I know its a logn wait. I had to wait from mid August to mid October for this IVF because we went on holiday. I found out i had BFN 2 weeks before my holiday and then when we came back OH started a new job and was training for a month. It seemed to go on forever but as soon as the treatment started it whizzed by really. It seemed to go quicker than any of the other protocols and this one was longer by a few days! Wishing you both the best of luck xxx


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Sammy!

Fluffy - that is very upsetting that your managers were inconsiderate, although they were trying to be "helpful". :hugs:

Nat - I started stims on cd 3 (with af) that is very normal

Wallie - It must be so frustrating to wait - I hope you get some answers really soon. xo

I am on cd 10 - todays scan showed 11 follies at about 1.2. They think that I will have EC next Monday (a week today!). I am surprised to have this many follies (same as last time) but they are growing at a slower rate which is good.


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Congrats Sammy!
> 
> Fluffy - that is very upsetting that your managers were inconsiderate, although they were trying to be "helpful". :hugs:
> 
> Nat - I started stims on cd 3 (with af) that is very normal
> 
> Wallie - It must be so frustrating to wait - I hope you get some answers really soon. xo
> 
> I am on cd 10 - todays scan showed 11 follies at about 1.2. They think that I will have EC next Monday (a week today!). I am surprised to have this many follies (same as last time) but they are growing at a slower rate which is good.

Thanks Blue.... :hugs:

Oh that sounds more controlled... 11 follies is great and EC a week away! Are you going to be doing 3 day or 5 day transfer? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> so true - i should stop beedin moaning ! spend my life moaning me ! LOL
> 
> okay i have a Q re my vile of med - i start it on Thurs - how does it work once you have "pierced the seal" ?? do you just put your needle back into the same hole each time ?

As long as you wipe the seal each time, it doesn't matter. You'll likely never hit the same hole twice. Don't over-think it! :thumubup:



Blue12 said:


> Congrats Sammy!
> 
> Fluffy - that is very upsetting that your managers were inconsiderate, although they were trying to be "helpful". :hugs:
> 
> Nat - I started stims on cd 3 (with af) that is very normal
> 
> Wallie - It must be so frustrating to wait - I hope you get some answers really soon. xo
> 
> I am on cd 10 - todays scan showed 11 follies at about 1.2. They think that I will have EC next Monday (a week today!). I am surprised to have this many follies (same as last time) but they are growing at a slower rate which is good.

That sounds great! Yay! :)


----------



## Blue12

Sammy2009 said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sammy!
> 
> Fluffy - that is very upsetting that your managers were inconsiderate, although they were trying to be "helpful". :hugs:
> 
> Nat - I started stims on cd 3 (with af) that is very normal
> 
> Wallie - It must be so frustrating to wait - I hope you get some answers really soon. xo
> 
> I am on cd 10 - todays scan showed 11 follies at about 1.2. They think that I will have EC next Monday (a week today!). I am surprised to have this many follies (same as last time) but they are growing at a slower rate which is good.
> 
> Thanks Blue.... :hugs:
> 
> Oh that sounds more controlled... 11 follies is great and EC a week away! Are you going to be doing 3 day or 5 day transfer? :hugs:Click to expand...

We will see if it is more controlled. Last time I had 11 and then next thing you know it I had 24. Hopefully I keep just about 11.

The clinic plans on me having a day 3 transfer, but I am going to see if they would suggest a day 5 transfer depending on how many I have. Many have had success with a day 3 so whatever it is, it is. I am not going to get too hung up on it, at least at this point lol.


----------



## fluffystar

Sammy2009 said:


> fluffystar said:
> 
> 
> Oh I feel so anxious about tomorrow! I know its only a scan but I dont think I can bear it if they say something is up and I cant start stimming tomorrow.
> 
> Im also worried about pulling a sickie tomorrow for the scan appointment. I dont feel I have much choice but its not something that I would normally do. I had originally told my manager when we were going for tests etc which made it easier for appointments and getting time off etc. Then when we were told IVF was our next step I had a chat with her as I was quite upset and we had just had a change around so I had a new line manager. I told her that I was stressing that now two people would have to know what I was up to: my new manager as I would have to request leave from him as well as her who would also know as I am working with her on a big project so if I had to miss meetings at last minute she knew why.
> 
> I then find she just went and told him anyway as he told me I could continue to request my leave from my old manager if I wished due to my "personal circumstances"! When I asked him what he meant he blurted out in the middle of an open plan office that as I was having IVF they both thought that might be better for me. He couldnt have said it any louder if he tried, especially when there were people 2m away!!! I was furious with them both!!!!
> 
> Therefore I now dont feel I can tell either of them that we have started and therefore keep worring about getting time off work with out giving an explanation. In fact making sure I get time off stresses me more right now than the actual process (though im sure that will change). I just feel that work is sh*t and so are my managers even though im sure they were actually trying to help. Most my appointments should be ok and I can take time off but tomorrow I have meetings which I wouldnt be allowed to miss by taking the morning off without explanation.
> 
> To top it off, I had to see occupational health last week as a follow up from being off with stress a few months ago. I find that HR have sent him a letter which mentions that im being referred for fertility treatment - is nothing private!!!!!
> 
> Rant over, sorry for that.
> 
> Jesus christ I would go absolutely MENTAL if my boss did that to me! Why on earth would they do that? Its such a personal thing and you dont want work colleagues gossiping and knowing all your private business. That is truly shit and not acceptable! :growlmad:
> 
> I never told work.... the first IVF i just went to the scan as a dental apt then started the meds and took 2 weeks off for the EC and ET and some of the 2WW because having taken my 4 months maternity leave after losing Shaylee I dare not even go there with more time off since my colleague was on 2 months parental leave and only me there to run the UK team. With IVF number 2, well it got cancelled so never made it as far as EC. This IVF i took the scan apt as half a days holiday. EC was a right nightmare as we had no cover in the dept and with little notice it was terrible having to beg people to cover and i just said to my team (not boss) that i was having a small procedure in hospital and would be back the next day. Of course they started emailing to ask if i was ok... fishing basically but i just told them yeah i was fine! :haha: I booked today tomorrow and weds off to cover ET but then we get a lot of holidays at my company so its easier for me. I could have blagged it but on top of my mat leave I had taken 3 weeks off for the death of my dad in Spain and i then fell down the stairs and broke my arm, perforated my ear drum, sprained my other wrist and shoulder and was off for 4 weeks. This is the only reason I didnt want to do all this in their time, I was worried they would think I was taking the mick. I have hardly really been there in the last year! :blush: Plus i didnt want them to know my business... my boss is great and she would give me the time off i know it but i dont want my work mates knowing since they love a bit of gossip and the whole company would know within minutes so i just told two close work pals who i trust. Companies often give you time off for IVF though and it should be kept as confidential. I would go to HR if i were you because that is just bang out of order and it sounds very deliberate and why was it better for the other office staff to know? Its got freaking nothing to do with them! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Im glad that you, and others, seem as mad as I am about this. I started to think I was being over sensitive and over reacting! I havent even been able to say anything to them about it as it still upsets me! I have just rung in "sick" but neither of my managers are in and we had a meeting in 5 minutes!

Blue - thats great! Hopefully it stays at 11 x


----------



## beauty

Hi Girls
Sammy - Thanks, i am still all nervous and scared of the whole being pregnant, got to stop reading horror stories and listening to them as well.. I am trying to stop worrying and enjoy the pregnancy but like you all when you waited so long its real hard to stop worrying over things and enjoy it, i am a little ahead on my ticket by few days per the meansurments from scans but cause i did IVF/ICIS i know that the ticker below is correct due to the eggs being replaced on 3 day transfer. 

I didnt make it to blast but we did try but we had two real strong embroys going and the other two were not so good so clinic advised to get the 2 strong ones in which meant a 3 day transfer.. And one strong one has stuck around which was amazing, never thought i would see a positive pregnancy test EVER!! So ladies it can and will happen for you. I think i did around 20 tests all together girls, i was a serial tester, i think i did my 1st test from around cd9 which made embroys 12 days old which was very faint and then i continuted to test with the line getting darker and darker each day. I had half the pregnal 5,000 as i was suffering mild OHSS so clinic only advised 5,000.. I know its all personal preference when to start testing etc, but i think with me i thought right bugger it test!! And i tested!! 

I avoided chat sites when going through treatment as I found it easier, as i had no idea on what to expect or how i would respond as it being my first cycle and due to eggsharing as well i felt a whole load of pressure and just didnt think these sites would of helped me through treatment as i seem to read things and panic and then start researching the net and getting all worked up and upset so many of you didnt know i had been through treatment (sorry girls) just had to do what suited me better at the time. 

I did eggshare so I managed 17 eggs all in and kept 9 for myself, only 4 fertizilsed tho and it didnt go without problems. My poor DP had to do 3 samples for them that day of EC as his sperm was more lower than the tests we done in the past (which were real low anyway), (i swear it was nerves more than anything for him) but they managed to get enough sperm for us to do carry on with the ICIS so we were and the clinic were very pleased with 4 good embroys!! 

I do come on and read the thread now and again and will be jumping in from time to time to see how you ladies are getting on if you all dont mind. I wish you ladies loads of luck with your treatment and cant wait to see your exciting news next time i pop on

xx


----------



## Helen76

Well done Sammy on being PUPO. Sounds like things are going well Blue and fingers crossed your scan goes well Fluffy.

Not so good for me, just had my latest scan and they are worried on two counts. One is that the follicles on my right side are smaller than they should be and secondly it looks like there is a problem with my left tube which means that it will be unlikely they can access the left side (for the second time).

They have put me on an extra day of stimms and put EC back til Friday. It looks like its the Professor who will do my op on Friday but she has warned me there is a chance my cycle will be cancelled on Friday. They won't know until I've been sedated and they've had a good prod about.

If it is cancelled I'll probably end up with my left tube being removed so that will delay things even further.:cry:

The only hope I can take is that my follicles looked small on my right side the last time and they still managed to get 8 eggs. Please wish me luck ladies, I can't bear the thought of getting this far and then failing.:cry:

H xx


----------



## fluffystar

Helen - Hugs to you hunny. Though dont give up yet, as you said, last time they looked small and then they caught up. Keep positive xxx

Beauty - Sounds like it didnt go easily for you, but so pleased for you that it had a positive result at the end xx

AFM - Whooo hooooo I can start stimms today! Im going to banish that damn depression now with the new drugs! Consultant also said I could reduce the suprecur from 0.5ml to 0.3ml due to the side effects and that should also help; otherwise it would take a few days for the new dugs to make the effects of the suprecur subside.

Scan was ok, but only 4 follies on one side and 3 on the other were visible. Thats not that many is it? He did stress that there may well be more and when I have done a week of stimms and am scanned again we could see more. I have a provisional EC date of tues 7th dec which is really exciting. 

So what did I do with the rest of my "sick" day? I went shopping to celebrate stimming of course!


----------



## Wallie

helenttc said:


> Well done Sammy on being PUPO. Sounds like things are going well Blue and fingers crossed your scan goes well Fluffy.
> 
> Not so good for me, just had my latest scan and they are worried on two counts. One is that the follicles on my right side are smaller than they should be and secondly it looks like there is a problem with my left tube which means that it will be unlikely they can access the left side (for the second time).
> 
> They have put me on an extra day of stimms and put EC back til Friday. It looks like its the Professor who will do my op on Friday but she has warned me there is a chance my cycle will be cancelled on Friday. They won't know until I've been sedated and they've had a good prod about.
> 
> If it is cancelled I'll probably end up with my left tube being removed so that will delay things even further.:cry:
> 
> The only hope I can take is that my follicles looked small on my right side the last time and they still managed to get 8 eggs. Please wish me luck ladies, I can't bear the thought of getting this far and then failing.:cry:
> 
> H xx

Oh, I hope it doesn't get cancelled for you, that would be even more heartbreaking at this point. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

beauty said:


> Hi Girls
> Sammy - Thanks, i am still all nervous and scared of the whole being pregnant, got to stop reading horror stories and listening to them as well.. I am trying to stop worrying and enjoy the pregnancy but like you all when you waited so long its real hard to stop worrying over things and enjoy it, i am a little ahead on my ticket by few days per the meansurments from scans but cause i did IVF/ICIS i know that the ticker below is correct due to the eggs being replaced on 3 day transfer.
> 
> I didnt make it to blast but we did try but we had two real strong embroys going and the other two were not so good so clinic advised to get the 2 strong ones in which meant a 3 day transfer.. And one strong one has stuck around which was amazing, never thought i would see a positive pregnancy test EVER!! So ladies it can and will happen for you. I think i did around 20 tests all together girls, i was a serial tester, i think i did my 1st test from around cd9 which made embroys 12 days old which was very faint and then i continuted to test with the line getting darker and darker each day. I had half the pregnal 5,000 as i was suffering mild OHSS so clinic only advised 5,000.. I know its all personal preference when to start testing etc, but i think with me i thought right bugger it test!! And i tested!!
> 
> I avoided chat sites when going through treatment as I found it easier, as i had no idea on what to expect or how i would respond as it being my first cycle and due to eggsharing as well i felt a whole load of pressure and just didnt think these sites would of helped me through treatment as i seem to read things and panic and then start researching the net and getting all worked up and upset so many of you didnt know i had been through treatment (sorry girls) just had to do what suited me better at the time.
> 
> I did eggshare so I managed 17 eggs all in and kept 9 for myself, only 4 fertizilsed tho and it didnt go without problems. My poor DP had to do 3 samples for them that day of EC as his sperm was more lower than the tests we done in the past (which were real low anyway), (i swear it was nerves more than anything for him) but they managed to get enough sperm for us to do carry on with the ICIS so we were and the clinic were very pleased with 4 good embroys!!
> 
> I do come on and read the thread now and again and will be jumping in from time to time to see how you ladies are getting on if you all dont mind. I wish you ladies loads of luck with your treatment and cant wait to see your exciting news next time i pop on
> 
> xx

Your story made me cry! It wasn't perfect or without issue... but you're almost halfway through a healthy pregnancy! OMG! I think that's amazing! I love to hear happy endings to the less than perfect stories... because almost no one gets a perfect story! No matter how difficult or stressful your treatment was, we now all envy the position it put you in... and none of that matters anymore. You get to be our hero! So, please do keep popping by! :hugs: CONGRATS a million times over!



helenttc said:


> Well done Sammy on being PUPO. Sounds like things are going well Blue and fingers crossed your scan goes well Fluffy.
> 
> Not so good for me, just had my latest scan and they are worried on two counts. One is that the follicles on my right side are smaller than they should be and secondly it looks like there is a problem with my left tube which means that it will be unlikely they can access the left side (for the second time).
> 
> They have put me on an extra day of stimms and put EC back til Friday. It looks like its the Professor who will do my op on Friday but she has warned me there is a chance my cycle will be cancelled on Friday. They won't know until I've been sedated and they've had a good prod about.
> 
> If it is cancelled I'll probably end up with my left tube being removed so that will delay things even further.:cry:
> 
> The only hope I can take is that my follicles looked small on my right side the last time and they still managed to get 8 eggs. Please wish me luck ladies, I can't bear the thought of getting this far and then failing.:cry:
> 
> H xx

Oh, Helen! I hope it doesn't get cancelled honey! Everything crossed for a good outcome on Friday! :hugs:



fluffystar said:


> Helen - Hugs to you hunny. Though dont give up yet, as you said, last time they looked small and then they caught up. Keep positive xxx
> 
> Beauty - Sounds like it didnt go easily for you, but so pleased for you that it had a positive result at the end xx
> 
> AFM - Whooo hooooo I can start stimms today! Im going to banish that damn depression now with the new drugs! Consultant also said I could reduce the suprecur from 0.5ml to 0.3ml due to the side effects and that should also help; otherwise it would take a few days for the new dugs to make the effects of the suprecur subside.
> 
> Scan was ok, but only 4 follies on one side and 3 on the other were visible. Thats not that many is it? He did stress that there may well be more and when I have done a week of stimms and am scanned again we could see more. I have a provisional EC date of tues 7th dec which is really exciting.
> 
> So what did I do with the rest of my "sick" day? I went shopping to celebrate stimming of course!

Woohoo! Get stimming, girly! I love that you went shopping to celebrate! :)

I think I'll do some shopping to celebrate my stimming on Saturday! Its also my due date from my 2nd loss... So, I've committed to buying something baby-related that day as a goodbye to my lost little one and a gift to start welcoming my forever baby into the world!


----------



## teapot

natp18 said:


> Hello Hun
> 
> My schedule is very similar to yours,but I go for my base line scan a day later on 25th Nov.
> If I am honest I will test like you will, if I ain't preggers our be drowning my sorrows :-(
> How has the down regging been so far?
> I am really nervous as my AF hasn't come and I am been scanned next week, just makes me wonder if this will delay stimms.
> Keep me updated on how it goes Hun
> Chucking baby dust your way
> Nat x

Hi Nat,

Can't complain about the DR, think I've got off lightly. AF was a few days late, but boy did she have a sting in her tail. I've got my scan in the morning, so hopefully things will stay simple! ...not much does in my life!

Hope you're ok, chat soon. x


----------



## teapot

Nvr2late, congrats on starting your stims. 6 follies sounds lovely. I&#8217;ll be quite happy if I get that many. Nicely stimmed, but not overly so.

Rchurchlow &#8211; Halllloooooo, welcome. 

Mamamirfy &#8211; Congrats on the embies, & fingers crossed they stay nice & strong . 

Sammy &#8211; Congrats on being PUPO. 

Megg &#8211; best of luck for your blood test tomorrow. Are you starting stims this week too?

Scomar &#8211; 3 weeks will fly, I promise. It&#8217;s just over a year since my initial referral for investigations & looking back, it&#8217;s flown by. Kinda glad I had the time to try & get used to things.

Wallie, with Private IVF, you could get going this cycle? Hope you get a start date soon. Did they give you a rough idea how long the blood results would be? Mine on NHS were back within 10 days.

Blue &#8211; your EC is so close! Scary/exciting times. Eat lots of protein & plenty of water. Hope your &#8216;Oceans 11&#8217; stay nice & tidy & grow beautifully!

Helen &#8211; (hugs) Fingers crossed you get positive news on Friday.

Fluffy &#8211; Yipee! Stims-a-go-go. Hopefully I&#8217;m one day behind you! 7 follies is fine & there may be more come out of hiding as you go along.

AFM, Had a good-ish weekend. PMT was pretty bad. Was on a hen night on Sat (v sober ) & the hen got drunk & abused everyone! Nice. Had a go at me for not dancing/not drinking. I was silently seething &#8211; only my best mate knows about this & she went crackers at her!
AF was a total nightmare yesterday & today. She&#8217;s packing her bags now though & I&#8217;ve got my scan in the morning along with Menopur injection training. Bit nervous, but sure it will be fine. 

Hope you are all well / hope I haven&#8217;t missed anyone &#8211; feel free to call me names if I have.


----------



## Blue12

Teapot - I like that "oceans 11" lol.

I am on menopur and it takes some getting used to - but you will find you will be just fine. Congrats on getting to started on stims (tomorrow).


Megg - When do you start stims - saturday right?

Helen - fxd everything goes okay. I will be praying for you. xo

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> Nvr2late, congrats on starting your stims. 6 follies sounds lovely. Ill be quite happy if I get that many. Nicely stimmed, but not overly so.
> 
> Rchurchlow  Halllloooooo, welcome.
> 
> Mamamirfy  Congrats on the embies, & fingers crossed they stay nice & strong .
> 
> Sammy  Congrats on being PUPO.
> 
> Megg  best of luck for your blood test tomorrow. Are you starting stims this week too?
> 
> Scomar  3 weeks will fly, I promise. Its just over a year since my initial referral for investigations & looking back, its flown by. Kinda glad I had the time to try & get used to things.
> 
> Wallie, with Private IVF, you could get going this cycle? Hope you get a start date soon. Did they give you a rough idea how long the blood results would be? Mine on NHS were back within 10 days.
> 
> Blue  your EC is so close! Scary/exciting times. Eat lots of protein & plenty of water. Hope your Oceans 11 stay nice & tidy & grow beautifully!
> 
> Helen  (hugs) Fingers crossed you get positive news on Friday.
> 
> Fluffy  Yipee! Stims-a-go-go. Hopefully Im one day behind you! 7 follies is fine & there may be more come out of hiding as you go along.
> 
> AFM, Had a good-ish weekend. PMT was pretty bad. Was on a hen night on Sat (v sober ) & the hen got drunk & abused everyone! Nice. Had a go at me for not dancing/not drinking. I was silently seething  only my best mate knows about this & she went crackers at her!
> AF was a total nightmare yesterday & today. Shes packing her bags now though & Ive got my scan in the morning along with Menopur injection training. Bit nervous, but sure it will be fine.
> 
> Hope you are all well / hope I havent missed anyone  feel free to call me names if I have.

Ended up having bloods done already... more on that in a moment! :dohh:

Good luck for the scan and the Menopur training. I had my training weeks ago. I hope I remember! LOL



Blue12 said:


> Teapot - I like that "oceans 11" lol.
> 
> I am on menopur and it takes some getting used to - but you will find you will be just fine. Congrats on getting to started on stims (tomorrow).
> 
> 
> Megg - When do you start stims - saturday right?
> 
> Helen - fxd everything goes okay. I will be praying for you. xo
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!

Saturday if my E2 was okay!


AFM... I got a call from my clinic asking if I'd done my blood draw today. I said I hadn't because the calendar said to do it tomorrow. She said it was fine to do it tomorrow as long as it was early in the morning. I told her I could do it today. She said either was fine... blahblahblah. I told her I'd go this afternoon because I was leaving town tomorrow. She sort of freaks... "What do you mean? When are you leaving town?" I tell her tomorrow at 5. She says, "Well, you can't go until we know if your levels are okay or not." Uhm... Okay? She said it like I'm "not allowed" to go if my E2 is too high. Uhm... Screw you, lady. I'm not missing Thanksgiving for an E2 level. I don't know what she would hope to accomplish with me staying anyway. If she wants it tested daily or something, she can write me the effing orders and I'll take the damn things with me. She's bonkers if she thinks I'm skipping Thanksgiving with my family over a blood test. If it was EC, or ET, or even an U/S... maaaaaaaaaaaybe! But not for a stinkin' blood test! So, that's my story. It better be good... It was 56 on my last CD3 test... That's within the 25-75 range and "good." Let's hope for similar in the morning. I'll know in 9 hours!


----------



## Sammy2009

> Sammy - Thanks, i am still all nervous and scared of the whole being pregnant, got to stop reading horror stories and listening to them as well.. I am trying to stop worrying and enjoy the pregnancy but like you all when you waited so long its real hard to stop worrying over things and enjoy it, i am a little ahead on my ticket by few days per the meansurments from scans but cause i did IVF/ICIS i know that the ticker below is correct due to the eggs being replaced on 3 day transfer.

Sadly I would never be able to relax again.... i never knew what i did when i had DD 12 years ago but after reading all these things on the forum and then what happened to us at the 20 week scan, I will always be a nervous wreck throughout. I am so envious of those normal every day people i see walking in the street, nonchalent of all the things that can/might happen and wish I could relax like them and enjoy a pregnancy. I had that stripped away from me though so I now just have to be happy if I even get to a pregnancy let alone feel let down that I can't enjoy it. I know how you feel totally! 



> Well done Sammy on being PUPO. Sounds like things are going well Blue and fingers crossed your scan goes well Fluffy.
> 
> Not so good for me, just had my latest scan and they are worried on two counts. One is that the follicles on my right side are smaller than they should be and secondly it looks like there is a problem with my left tube which means that it will be unlikely they can access the left side (for the second time).
> 
> They have put me on an extra day of stimms and put EC back til Friday. It looks like its the Professor who will do my op on Friday but she has warned me there is a chance my cycle will be cancelled on Friday. They won't know until I've been sedated and they've had a good prod about.
> 
> If it is cancelled I'll probably end up with my left tube being removed so that will delay things even further.
> 
> The only hope I can take is that my follicles looked small on my right side the last time and they still managed to get 8 eggs. Please wish me luck ladies, I can't bear the thought of getting this far and then failing.

I so hope your protocol doesnt get cancelled hun.... BTW I think 8 eggs off one follicle is flipping GREAT! Good luck x



> AFM - Whooo hooooo I can start stimms today! Im going to banish that damn depression now with the new drugs! Consultant also said I could reduce the suprecur from 0.5ml to 0.3ml due to the side effects and that should also help; otherwise it would take a few days for the new dugs to make the effects of the suprecur subside.
> 
> Scan was ok, but only 4 follies on one side and 3 on the other were visible. Thats not that many is it? He did stress that there may well be more and when I have done a week of stimms and am scanned again we could see more. I have a provisional EC date of tues 7th dec which is really exciting.

Congrats on the starting of the stimming and good luck for your new cycle!!!



> Can't complain about the DR, think I've got off lightly. AF was a few days late, but boy did she have a sting in her tail. I've got my scan in the morning, so hopefully things will stay simple! ...not much does in my life!

Good luck for the scan today... I hope everything stays simple for you! The hen night sounded... ermmm... interesting!!! lol


----------



## Blue12

Cd 12 scan today.

Lining 11.

15 follicles - 3 largest at 1.7 (she didn't tell me the sizes of the rest).

She mentioned doubling my dose and I kind of freaked out saying that last time I was fine until they double my dose. Not sure what they will do now. Ahh this is stressful.


----------



## Wallie

Teapot - I had hoped to get started this cycle but probably no hope in hell of that. My blood test take 3-4 weeks to come back with the NHS, even though we're paying for it ourselves this round. Nightmare eh! It's Christmas and New Year that mucks us up. Why is it everytime I am waiting on something there's always a holiday of some sort to muck it all up :dohh: I'll chase Friday though.


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Cd 12 scan today.
> 
> Lining 11.
> 
> 15 follicles - 3 largest at 1.7 (she didn't tell me the sizes of the rest).
> 
> She mentioned doubling my dose and I kind of freaked out saying that last time I was fine until they double my dose. Not sure what they will do now. Ahh this is stressful.

Sounds good except the doubling your dose bit! :hugs: Hoping it all works out perfectly in the end!

AFM... Good news! I got the green light to start my stims Saturday! This is really happening!!! 

And, thought you girls might find this interesting! My FS and clinic were on the news! You can watch here: https://centralillinoisproud.com/fulltext?nxd_id=149477
My FS is the older guy with white hair (Dr. Gary Horowitz) and it was shot inside the clinic I go to. Those are the people I work with on a weekly basis! I'd love to be as lucky as the couple they were talking to!


----------



## teapot

Well girls, back of the class for me & detention after school.

My scan today was ok, Ovaries are quiet (well the one she could find was!!?? no sign of my left ovary even with all the prodding & shoving! BUT ...My womb lining is far too thick considering AF started on Monday. It's still 9mm - means nothing to me - what was yours ladies? 
She said this is far too thick & not even a "nearly there that she could fudge it for me".

So i'm on DR for another week. boo. 
If lining not thin enough by next wednesday, my cycle will be cancelled due to the Christmas close down. Brilliant. So much for sailing through the side effects - that'll teach me.

I'm OK about it. More concerned that she couldn't find my ovary! Although my sis is a Doctor & she said it's common/could have been hiding behind my bowel.

I'm off to a friends house now for a takeaway & a gossip - should take my mind off this as only one of them knows.

'Chat' to you all tomorrow. x


----------



## teapot

Blue - did they give any rationale behind the bright idea of doubling your dose? 

Megg - woohoo for stims!

Wallie - that sucks.

Sammy - hope you're resting up.

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I hope it works out, teapot! :hugs: Everything crossed for you!


----------



## fluffystar

teapot said:


> Well girls, back of the class for me & detention after school.
> 
> My scan today was ok, Ovaries are quiet (well the one she could find was!!?? no sign of my left ovary even with all the prodding & shoving! BUT ...My womb lining is far too thick considering AF started on Monday. It's still 9mm - means nothing to me - what was yours ladies?

At my baseline scan yesterday mine was 1mm which the consultant said was fine. I was on day 7 of my cycle, as they seem to make you wait that long after AF at my clinic, so all the lining should have well and trully shed! I was then allowed to start stimming. Im sure that by wednesday, your lining will be "outter there" and you will get the go ahead to start :happydance: keep positive xx


----------



## fluffystar

Megg - while I remember, can you stick my stimming date on the front? I know that you asked to be reminded of all the dates - I dont blame you as there is a lot to keep up with!!


----------



## Wallie

Teapot I think your lining has to be 5mm, maybe someone can correct/confirm that though. I remember when I was doing IUI.


----------



## Helen76

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. Have just taken my final injection so I am officially drug free!! Just got to hope and pray the extra day of stimms does the trick for me. 

Teapot - I had the same problem with my left ovary. Hopefully next time they'll be able to see it, its quite common for the little b*gg*rs to hide! With me they couldn't get to it at EC but I think that is unusual and I managed to get pregnant with the eggs they got from my right side so try not to worry too much.

Fantastic news on stimming Megg!!

Fingers crossed for Friday Wallie, it is such a pain how this whole thing drags on and on.

Hope everyone else is okay :hi:

H xx


----------



## Blue12

Teapot they have had a hard time finding my right ovary at times too. I hope it moves and or it becomes more visible when the follicles start to grow. It could even just be the technician who did the scan.

Yippy Helen - drug free!!!!!!!! 

Good Question Teapot - I have no idea the rationale about doubling my dose (because the did it last time) I think it was to try ot catch up the smaller follicles - but I think that is what definitely caused my ohss last time. THEY ended up deciding to actually lower my dose!!!!!!!!!! I am so glad that my message came through loud and clear - I don't want quantity - I want quality (if possible - fxd).


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Megg - while I remember, can you stick my stimming date on the front? I know that you asked to be reminded of all the dates - I dont blame you as there is a lot to keep up with!!

Yes, ma'am! I totally missed that! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi all! I'm PUPO! They transferred two perfect AA blasts:) she said that my chance of twins went up to 50% because they were AA. One will make us happy! We r thrilled..... Now the wait sets in.


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Well done in being PUPO Sammy and Mama and good luck to everyone else on this journey.

I have got a nervous wait tonight as tom they are thawing our FET. Trying to be positive but because I had OHSS last time and been told the quality not great thinking I will get the call tom saying that they haven't thawed and not ok to put back.

Hopefully update tom and be PUPO with you girls.

Tory x


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Teapot they have had a hard time finding my right ovary at times too. I hope it moves and or it becomes more visible when the follicles start to grow. It could even just be the technician who did the scan.
> 
> Yippy Helen - drug free!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good Question Teapot - I have no idea the rationale about doubling my dose (because the did it last time) I think it was to try ot catch up the smaller follicles - but I think that is what definitely caused my ohss last time. THEY ended up deciding to actually lower my dose!!!!!!!!!! I am so glad that my message came through loud and clear - I don't want quantity - I want quality (if possible - fxd).




Mamamirfy said:


> Hi all! I'm PUPO! They transferred two perfect AA blasts:) she said that my chance of twins went up to 50% because they were AA. One will make us happy! We r thrilled..... Now the wait sets in.

Congrats on being PUPO Mama!!!! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well done in being PUPO Sammy and Mama and good luck to everyone else on this journey.
> 
> I have got a nervous wait tonight as tom they are thawing our FET. Trying to be positive but because I had OHSS last time and been told the quality not great thinking I will get the call tom saying that they haven't thawed and not ok to put back.
> 
> Hopefully update tom and be PUPO with you girls.
> 
> Tory x

All the best with the thawing Tory... I know what its like i have thawed for two FET's. Normally i see quite a good thawing ratio on here but I have not been so lucky with them which is why i took the embies to blast this time and lost some on the way! I still have one frostie though! How many are you thawing? What time will they tell you tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well done in being PUPO Sammy and Mama and good luck to everyone else on this journey.
> 
> I have got a nervous wait tonight as tom they are thawing our FET. Trying to be positive but because I had OHSS last time and been told the quality not great thinking I will get the call tom saying that they haven't thawed and not ok to put back.
> 
> Hopefully update tom and be PUPO with you girls.
> 
> Tory x



Goodluck tomorrow Tory. I will be thinking about you and hoping your embryo/s thaw well. I had 3 embryos that survived the thaw and they weren't great quality before they were frozen.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Good luck with your thaw - let us know how it goes. Thinking of you xo


----------



## Megg33k

Mamamirfy said:


> Hi all! I'm PUPO! They transferred two perfect AA blasts:) she said that my chance of twins went up to 50% because they were AA. One will make us happy! We r thrilled..... Now the wait sets in.

That's so incredibly exciting! 50% chance of twins! EEK! :yipee: That must mean the chance of at least one taking is quite high! I can't wait until your BFP!



Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well done in being PUPO Sammy and Mama and good luck to everyone else on this journey.
> 
> I have got a nervous wait tonight as tom they are thawing our FET. Trying to be positive but because I had OHSS last time and been told the quality not great thinking I will get the call tom saying that they haven't thawed and not ok to put back.
> 
> Hopefully update tom and be PUPO with you girls.
> 
> Tory x

Thinking of you and your little thawing frosties! Hoping they come through great!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Mamamirfy, how exciting! I would love twins :) Fingers crossed for you!
Tory, fingers crossed for you too.... it must be really nerve-wracking right now. Keep thinking positive thoughts :)

Speaking of nerve-wracking, today was my day 6 scan... it was this point in my last IVF cycle that they canceled the cycle because one egg grew far too fast and the others couldn't catch up. But, today I had good news... everything is going fine! I was so relieved to hear that. I've never been so happy to hand over $600 for my next two days of stims. Let's just hope it keeps moving in a positive direction!!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Megg, where are you in your cycle now??? And Sammy, when's your test date?


----------



## fluffystar

Nvr - thats great! It must have been a big psychological hurdle for you. Onwards and upwards from here!


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

I am PUPO yip hee

After a nervous wait today got the phone call this morning with the good news all 4 thawed and were doing well. Went for egg transfer at 2pm out of the 4 only two expanded well. Was alittle bit disapointed in that but as only two can go back should be pleased that we got two. The consultant said 25% chance of it working, I suppose that is good considering FET. I was bit confused on our grading system at our hospital she said it works opposite there. I had a grade 4 and 3 put back but never heard of that before? They told me not to get too hung up on the grading. Although I might phone them tom to check on the grading system.

Thanks girls for your support it means alot. Glad you got good news today Nvr2late. 

Tory xx


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Tory - you are PUPO!!! That is fantastic!

Nvr2late - What wonderful news hun!!! I am so happy for you. xo

Fluffy - How are you feeling now that you are on stims - any better? 

AFM - Had scan and bloods today. I have 15 follicles. It is likely that 2 will end up being over mature for the sake of the rest. Lining is slowing down at 11.3 which is good. I was terribly sick last night and this morning - but I feel like a whole new person now - thank goodness. I had a terrible fear that this was the beginning of the end for me. Scan and bloods tomorrow and probably trigger Saturday evening and EC Monday.


----------



## Megg33k

Nvr2Late said:


> Mamamirfy, how exciting! I would love twins :) Fingers crossed for you!
> Tory, fingers crossed for you too.... it must be really nerve-wracking right now. Keep thinking positive thoughts :)
> 
> Speaking of nerve-wracking, today was my day 6 scan... it was this point in my last IVF cycle that they canceled the cycle because one egg grew far too fast and the others couldn't catch up. But, today I had good news... everything is going fine! I was so relieved to hear that. I've never been so happy to hand over $600 for my next two days of stims. Let's just hope it keeps moving in a positive direction!!

Very good news! $600 for 2 days of stims though? :shock: I about fell off my seat! Positivity all the way, honey!



Nvr2Late said:


> Megg, where are you in your cycle now??? And Sammy, when's your test date?

Hey, hun! I'm on CD4. My E2 came back at 72, which was fine. I start stims on Sat evening. My first scan and E2 check are Dec 3. I'll know more then! :)



Tory123 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I am PUPO yip hee
> 
> After a nervous wait today got the phone call this morning with the good news all 4 thawed and were doing well. Went for egg transfer at 2pm out of the 4 only two expanded well. Was alittle bit disapointed in that but as only two can go back should be pleased that we got two. The consultant said 25% chance of it working, I suppose that is good considering FET. I was bit confused on our grading system at our hospital she said it works opposite there. I had a grade 4 and 3 put back but never heard of that before? They told me not to get too hung up on the grading. Although I might phone them tom to check on the grading system.
> 
> Thanks girls for your support it means alot. Glad you got good news today Nvr2late.
> 
> Tory xx

Woohoo for PUPO!!! :hugs: I think it would be more depressing if all 4 had expanded well and they could still only put 2 back. At least nothing of quality went to waste, iykwim? Hoping for a BFP for you in 2 weeks!



Blue12 said:


> Congrats Tory - you are PUPO!!! That is fantastic!
> 
> Nvr2late - What wonderful news hun!!! I am so happy for you. xo
> 
> Fluffy - How are you feeling now that you are on stims - any better?
> 
> AFM - Had scan and bloods today. I have 15 follicles. It is likely that 2 will end up being over mature for the sake of the rest. Lining is slowing down at 11.3 which is good. I was terribly sick last night and this morning - but I feel like a whole new person now - thank goodness. I had a terrible fear that this was the beginning of the end for me. Scan and bloods tomorrow and probably trigger Saturday evening and EC Monday.

That's excellent! Keep us updated!


----------



## Helen76

Hey, well done to all the lovely ladies that are now PUPO!!!

Fantastic news Nvr2late and sounds like things are going well Blue and Megg.

AFM - today was EC, felt very nervous as knew there was a chance cycle could get cancelled. The Professor did my Op and got 7 eggs! Some from my right and some from my left (actually managed to get to my left which didn't happen last time!).

I'm over the moon that I'm still in with a chance although they got 8 eggs last time from just one side so I'm a little apprehensive about going forward. Will feel happier tomorrow when we get the fertilisation report (presuming all goes well!!).

They seemed pleased with 7 eggs though and considering what could have been then I should really be doing this......:wohoo:

Will update you tomorrow.

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

I think that sounds great, Helen! :hugs: Can't wait for fertilization report tomorrow!


----------



## fluffystar

Thats great news Helen!!!! Yep, definitely some dancing but only if you are feeling up to it after EC XX



Blue12 said:


> xo
> 
> Fluffy - How are you feeling now that you are on stims - any better?

Im feeling better now thanks. I ended up having a couple of days off this week in addition to the morning of my appointment on tuesday as my mind was not up to work. I think the reduced DR drug and the 3 days of stimms are helping a bit now x Thank goodnes for that!


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Good luck with EC for Monday Blue, Helen 7 is a good result, look forward to the update tomorrow. Fluffy it will do you the world of good to have a couple of days off.

I am getting a few stirs down below like a slight pulling feeling not quite sure if this is a good or bad thing? Can anyone shed some light on this.

The other thing I know you shouldn&#8217;t test before OTD but I am going to as cant take the wait does anyone know when I could start testing. I had a 6 day blast put back?
Tory xx


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

it's all happening here with ladies PUPO, egg retrieval, etc. Good luck to everyone.

Just a little update on me. Looks like I'll be starting IVF next cycle in December :yipee: I'm excited it's finally going to happen but now also scared too that it won't work. 

Anyway if someone could update the first page please, I would most appreciate this.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Blue12

So much good news going on in here.

Fluffy - I am so glad that you are feeling well!!! You are getting so close.

Wallie - Congrats on getting the go ahead and so soon - tell us details - what day are you actually starting on - do you know yet?

Helen - that is fabulous news that everything was okay during the EC and that they were able to get eggs and that it wasn't cancelled!!!!!!! :happydance: Are you planning on doing a day 3 or day 5? 

Tory - Mrs. Pupo :dust:

AFM - Went to clinic today for another scan and bloods. 21 follicles (probably only 11 that are going to be mature). Triggering tonight and EC on Sunday. Feeling good and nervous.


----------



## Wallie

Hospital said I would start from AF in December and I've worked it out it'll be approx 17th December or there abouts. I'll get further details in post about what happens now but at least it'll be started before Christmas. 

Blue, good news on amount of eggs, bet you're happy about that?


----------



## Blue12

I am quite happy at this point Wallie. It is very interesting. Last time I got 25 eggs (only 12 mature) this is very very very comparable to this time (at this point - but we will see on actual EC day if that many are mature). YET I have been on half the stims and double the suppressants - shows how much they messed up my body last time.

Wallie are you on long or short protocol?


----------



## Wallie

Yeh, it's great you've got a good lot of eggs this time, not too many, just right. FX'd for next weeks EC.

Don't really know much just now Blue, I'll just have to wait and see what the letter says in about a weeks time but I'm thinking it will be the long protocol as that's what's on their website.


----------



## Megg33k

Wallie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> it's all happening here with ladies PUPO, egg retrieval, etc. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Just a little update on me. Looks like I'll be starting IVF next cycle in December :yipee: I'm excited it's finally going to happen but now also scared too that it won't work.
> 
> Anyway if someone could update the first page please, I would most appreciate this.
> 
> Good luck ladies!

I will happily update! Can't wait to follow your journey!



Blue12 said:


> So much good news going on in here.
> 
> Fluffy - I am so glad that you are feeling well!!! You are getting so close.
> 
> Wallie - Congrats on getting the go ahead and so soon - tell us details - what day are you actually starting on - do you know yet?
> 
> Helen - that is fabulous news that everything was okay during the EC and that they were able to get eggs and that it wasn't cancelled!!!!!!! :happydance: Are you planning on doing a day 3 or day 5?
> 
> Tory - Mrs. Pupo :dust:
> 
> AFM - Went to clinic today for another scan and bloods. 21 follicles (probably only 11 that are going to be mature). Triggering tonight and EC on Sunday. Feeling good and nervous.

Woohoo for trigger and EC! I'll update it!


----------



## Helen76

Glad you're feeling better Fluffy and great news Wallie on getting your IVF cycle confirmed.

Tory I don't know about the pulling symptoms but fingers crossed it's a good sign :dust:

Good luck for EC tomorrow Blue, sounds like a healthy number of folicles.

Had my fertilisation report and 4 out of 7 have fertilised. They seem pleased with that. I think a couple of the eggs were immature so I guess 4 out of 5 is a good result. Def won't get any frosties though.

I'm booked in for ET on Monday, they only do a 3 day transfer at my clinic. Looking forward to being PUPO!!

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

helenttc said:


> Glad you're feeling better Fluffy and great news Wallie on getting your IVF cycle confirmed.
> 
> Tory I don't know about the pulling symptoms but fingers crossed it's a good sign :dust:
> 
> Good luck for EC tomorrow Blue, sounds like a healthy number of folicles.
> 
> Had my fertilisation report and 4 out of 7 have fertilised. They seem pleased with that. I think a couple of the eggs were immature so I guess 4 out of 5 is a good result. Def won't get any frosties though.
> 
> I'm booked in for ET on Monday, they only do a 3 day transfer at my clinic. Looking forward to being PUPO!!
> 
> H xx

Sounds good to me! :) Getting to PUPO is the important part! Can't wait!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Guess I'm the only downer... follicles not growing well, each day I go in there is an increased chance of converting the cycle to IUI, which I really don't want. Upping my dosage today to see if that helps. 

Argh! Why won't our bodies do what we want them to do???


----------



## Blue12

Nvr2Late said:


> Guess I'm the only downer... follicles not growing well, each day I go in there is an increased chance of converting the cycle to IUI, which I really don't want. Upping my dosage today to see if that helps.
> 
> Argh! Why won't our bodies do what we want them to do???

Awe Nvr2late - I am so sorry this is not going as hoped. Last time you went for a scan things were going well. I hope this is a momentary thing and that upping your dosage today really helps. Fxd. What did they say today - where are your follicles at?

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Nvr2Late said:


> Guess I'm the only downer... follicles not growing well, each day I go in there is an increased chance of converting the cycle to IUI, which I really don't want. Upping my dosage today to see if that helps.
> 
> Argh! Why won't our bodies do what we want them to do???

Hoping they jump into high gear and start growing, honey!


----------



## fluffystar

Nvr2Late said:


> Guess I'm the only downer... follicles not growing well, each day I go in there is an increased chance of converting the cycle to IUI, which I really don't want. Upping my dosage today to see if that helps.
> 
> Argh! Why won't our bodies do what we want them to do???

When is your next scan Nvr? Here's hoping the increased dose make them grow by then. Dont give up hope yet xx


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

Just catching up on your posts, congrats to the PUPO ladys and all you other ladys I have my fingers crossed that things continue to go well and for you ladys that it isn't going to well for I have my fingers crossed for you too hugs

Helen :: fab news and they got to the left ovary too 
I am feeling very excited for you Hun

AFM it's not going to plan this cycle, my baseline scan showed my womb line is far too thick to start stimms:-( really gutted. I have another scan on Wednesday to see if it's improved..... Not sure what will happen if it hasn't. My Af has been constant now for nearly a week, so very heavy I feel weak:-( I have gained 5lb too:-(
I just generally feel rubbish

Anyway gonna try and catch up and post now

Just wanted to wish you all good luck

I can't wait to start to see all your bfp coming in 

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Blue12

Natp - Sorry to hear that your lining is not following the "rules". Hopefully it just means DR a bit longer and then you can get started.

AFM - I can't believe tomorrow is almost here. I had a great night with all of my family we went to the Santa Claus Parade!!! I spent tons of time playing with my brothers baby - It just has to be my turn next............fxd.

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

This thread is getting exciting!!! :happydance:

Sorry things aren't great yet, Nat! I hope your lining gets sorted soon!

I started stimming tonight. 225IU of Follistim injected. It was as simple as I remembered! :) The not so bright side is that I'm on day 6 of a really unpleasant AF! I'm sick of it. I need it to taper off right now. :( Scan on Dec 3!


----------



## natp18

Blue12 said:


> Natp - Sorry to hear that your lining is not following the "rules". Hopefully it just means DR a bit longer and then you can get started.
> 
> AFM - I can't believe tomorrow is almost here. I had a great night with all of my family we went to the Santa Claus Parade!!! I spent tons of time playing with my brothers baby - It just has to be my turn next............fxd.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!

Aw thank you Hun. I am hoping that's the case too.

Aw Santa parade sounds fab, i pray next year you will be there with your own little bundle of joy 

Good luck and keep us updated x


----------



## Helen76

Nat, so sorry to hear that. I hope your body sorts itself out. Got everything crossed for you and thanks for the good wishes, really appreciated :)

Nvr - got everything crossed for you too, really hope the extra drugs do the work.

Woo hoo for stimming Megg, gets exciting from this point!

Best of luck for tomorrow Blue. (oops I mean today!!!)

Hi to everyone else.

H xx


----------



## Nvr2Late

well, it's official... IVF cancelled (again) and converted to IUI. I'm sad but ok... our next step is egg donor, which I'll talk to my doc about next week. I mean, there is an outside chance the IUI will work, but I'm certainly not holding my breath on that one. We've done 5 of those already and no luck. 

Got my fingers crossed for everyone here.... I so hope you're all successful with your cycles :)


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Nvr - I admire you for sounding so level headed x Have you and hubby discussed egg donor before? At least you know that there are still options available to help you concieve and have that baby that you deserve. Stay strong :hugs: What day is your appointment with the doc to discuss the next step?


----------



## Helen76

I'm so so sorry to hear your news Nvr, I hope your OH is giving you plenty of hugs.

Got my fingers x that the IUI works but if not, then I think the egg donor approach is a good one. It's something I've considered.

Thinking of you,
H xx


----------



## Blue12

Nvr - I am so sorry for the news. I hope you get chance to talk with the fs soon. I know a couple of people who have done mini ivf where they only get 1-3 follicles (is that possible or ever worth a try?)

Sending you tons of :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

I have just arrived home from EC. They got 10 eggs - not sure how I feel - it seems to be a good number (but tomorrow will be the real numbers - when we find out how many were mature and how many fertilized).

They made me stay an extra hour since I was so ill and had no colour in my face. Finally I just said enough as I wanted to get home so badly.


----------



## Wallie

Sorry you're not feeling too great after EC. But 10 eggs is a great number. FX'd that there's plenty of eggs there to fertilise and you get that lucky one or two you need.

:hugs:


----------



## Helen76

10 is a great number Blue. Good luck for your fertilization report tomorrow.

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

Nvr2Late said:


> well, it's official... IVF cancelled (again) and converted to IUI. I'm sad but ok... our next step is egg donor, which I'll talk to my doc about next week. I mean, there is an outside chance the IUI will work, but I'm certainly not holding my breath on that one. We've done 5 of those already and no luck.
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for everyone here.... I so hope you're all successful with your cycles :)

Awww, honey! :hugs: I'm so sorry it was cancelled! Everything crossed for your IUI! And, if not... Then I'll throw a load of dust at you for your donor egg cycle!



Blue12 said:


> I have just arrived home from EC. They got 10 eggs - not sure how I feel - it seems to be a good number (but tomorrow will be the real numbers - when we find out how many were mature and how many fertilized).
> 
> They made me stay an extra hour since I was so ill and had no colour in my face. Finally I just said enough as I wanted to get home so badly.

That sounds great to me, Blue. I'd be very happy with 10! :)


----------



## Helen76

I am PUPO!!!!!

I'm chuffed to bits because out of our 4 embies, 3 were classed as Top Quality (they don't have a numbered or lettered grading system). So I had 2 put back in and we could have frozen the third but it would have cost over £1000 GBP and about 50% chance of it surviving freezing so we decided against.

Last time I had one top quality and one very good quality so I've improved this time which I'm convinced is as a result of them getting to my left ovary.

I know there is no guarantee and I will have to prepare myself for the worst but I feel we're in the best position we can be so now just have to wait and see. Wish me luck ladies!!!

:dust::dust: to all.

H xx


----------



## Blue12

I am a bit mad because the doctor never came to talk to me after EC. So I had to ask the nurse how many eggs they got. I would have felt better getting chance to talk to the doc - in case there was anything in particular they needed to tell me. 

I am very nervously waiting for the fertilization report - last time I only had 3 fertilize out of 12. Yikes!

On a funny note - dh gave me my first progesterone injection last night - and it went very well!!!!! As I walked past the mirror after I noticed the nurse drew a smiley face on my butt. Dh thought I knew and we had a really good laugh about it. She drew it when I could hardly stand and I was so sick - she did it right in front of dh and he never said anything. LOL


----------



## Blue12

CONGRATULATIONS HELEN!!!!!!!!!!

That is fabulous news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helen76

Any news yet Blue? I'm loving the face on bum story LOL!

H xx


----------



## Tory123

Sorry Nvr2late to hear about your cancelled cycle, fingers crossed for IUI.

Natp 18 hope things improve by wed. Megg good luck with Stim.

Congratulations Helen joining the PUPO gang. Blue look forward to the fert report.

AFM only 5DPT and absolutely no symptoms the first few days they was a slight pulling now it has more or less gone. Thinking it hasn&#8217;t worked no swore boobs or anything. I know it&#8217;s quite early but wanted to feel something.
Hope everyone else is ok.
Tory x


----------



## Helen76

Hey Tory, I wouldn't worry too much yet. It's a cruel irony that early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to AF symptoms so I think all you can do is wait until your test date. When are you due to test?

H xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Helen

My OTD is the 9th Dec but I will start testing from this saturday, I will be 9DPT then and I have two 6day blast not great quality on board. I know it might not be right but sooner get a bit prepared either way. Whens your OTD x


----------



## Blue12

I am dying in anticipation for the fertilization report right now. I just called the clinic and they said they are going to see if someone can call me soon. Ahhhhh!


----------



## Helen76

Mine's the 10th so just one day after you! I'll be 11dpt then and they'll do a blood test. I resisted testing last time so I'm going to hold strong again but if I'd had to wait much longer I would have given no doubt!

Good luck with testing.

H xx


----------



## Helen76

I was just wondering how you were getting on Blue, hope you get your phone call soon!!

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

helenttc said:


> I am PUPO!!!!!
> 
> I'm chuffed to bits because out of our 4 embies, 3 were classed as Top Quality (they don't have a numbered or lettered grading system). So I had 2 put back in and we could have frozen the third but it would have cost over £1000 GBP and about 50% chance of it surviving freezing so we decided against.
> 
> Last time I had one top quality and one very good quality so I've improved this time which I'm convinced is as a result of them getting to my left ovary.
> 
> I know there is no guarantee and I will have to prepare myself for the worst but I feel we're in the best position we can be so now just have to wait and see. Wish me luck ladies!!!
> 
> :dust::dust: to all.
> 
> H xx

Woohoo!!! :hugs: I'm sending sticky dust your way!



Blue12 said:


> I am a bit mad because the doctor never came to talk to me after EC. So I had to ask the nurse how many eggs they got. I would have felt better getting chance to talk to the doc - in case there was anything in particular they needed to tell me.
> 
> I am very nervously waiting for the fertilization report - last time I only had 3 fertilize out of 12. Yikes!
> 
> On a funny note - dh gave me my first progesterone injection last night - and it went very well!!!!! As I walked past the mirror after I noticed the nurse drew a smiley face on my butt. Dh thought I knew and we had a really good laugh about it. She drew it when I could hardly stand and I was so sick - she did it right in front of dh and he never said anything. LOL

That's hilarious about the smiley face! Its nice when someone does something extra just to make us smile during this process! :)



Tory123 said:


> Sorry Nvr2late to hear about your cancelled cycle, fingers crossed for IUI.
> 
> Natp 18 hope things improve by wed. Megg good luck with Stim.
> 
> Congratulations Helen joining the PUPO gang. Blue look forward to the fert report.
> 
> AFM only 5DPT and absolutely no symptoms the first few days they was a slight pulling now it has more or less gone. Thinking it hasnt worked no swore boobs or anything. I know its quite early but wanted to feel something.
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> Tory x

Lots of women in the Oct thread had no symptoms and still got a BFP! FX'd!



Blue12 said:


> I am dying in anticipation for the fertilization report right now. I just called the clinic and they said they are going to see if someone can call me soon. Ahhhhh!

Oh, Blue... I hope you get a call very soon!


----------



## Blue12

I just got my phone call!!!!!!!!

6 of the 10 eggs were mature.........and ALL 6 fertilized = 100% fertilization!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That way outbeats my 25% fertilization from last time. 

Now I just have to keep praying. [-o&lt;


----------



## Helen76

Woo Hoo Blue!!! I'm chuffed to bits for you :)

H xx


----------



## Blue12

Me too :cloud9:


----------



## fluffystar

Oh my goodness, its got busy on here :winkwink:

Helen - Congratulations on beong PUPO!!! Sounds like some great quality eggs so a great starting position xx

Tory - keep positive, im sure something has nestled in there nicely

Blue - Thats fantastic! a great fertilisation rate. Lets hope that success rate stays through the 2ww and gets you a well deserved BFP!!

Megg - hows your stimming comming along, hope you arent having any side effects.

Nvr - how are you doing? Do you have a date to see the doc about then next step?

Nat - Not long until your scan wednesday, fingers crossed that your body is playing ball now.

Hello to everyone else :flower:

AFM - All ok, got scan tomorrow to see how im responding after 8 days of stimm. Hopefully all going to plan and this time next week I will be thinking about my EC the following day xx


----------



## Blue12

Can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow fluffy - I will be thinking about you!!!


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Excellent Blue 100% well you can't get better than that x

My OTD is 14 days past transfer seems a little bit long. This sat I will be 9DPT let the testing commence!!!!!! If I make it that long as AF now feels like it's on its way omg going to go out of my mind with the TWW.

Toryx


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> I just got my phone call!!!!!!!!
> 
> 6 of the 10 eggs were mature.........and ALL 6 fertilized = 100% fertilization!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That way outbeats my 25% fertilization from last time.
> 
> Now I just have to keep praying. [-o&lt;

:wohoo: That's fantastic!!! :hugs: CONGRATS!



fluffystar said:


> Oh my goodness, its got busy on here :winkwink:
> 
> Helen - Congratulations on beong PUPO!!! Sounds like some great quality eggs so a great starting position xx
> 
> Tory - keep positive, im sure something has nestled in there nicely
> 
> Blue - Thats fantastic! a great fertilisation rate. Lets hope that success rate stays through the 2ww and gets you a well deserved BFP!!
> 
> Megg - hows your stimming comming along, hope you arent having any side effects.
> 
> Nvr - how are you doing? Do you have a date to see the doc about then next step?
> 
> Nat - Not long until your scan wednesday, fingers crossed that your body is playing ball now.
> 
> Hello to everyone else :flower:
> 
> AFM - All ok, got scan tomorrow to see how im responding after 8 days of stimm. Hopefully all going to plan and this time next week I will be thinking about my EC the following day xx

Going well... No real side effects that I've noticed. Well... The Lupron makes me want to eat all the time... but nothing from the stims. A bit nervous about having to mix my Menopur tonight... but I'll survive it!

Good luck on your scan tomorrow! Mine is Friday! I hope we're both getting good news this week!!! :hugs:


----------



## Helen76

Good luck for your scan today Fluffy and yours tomorrow Megg!

H xx


----------



## Blue12

How did mixing the menopur go Megg? I found it tricky the first few times - but then it became really easy.

:hugs:


----------



## scomar

Hi ladies sorry for how crap i have been, not posted for bleedin ages ! We moved house last minute so i also had to move clinics etc. &#8211; it&#8217;s all been a bit of a nightmare. 

Firstly, tons of luck to everyone who is PUPO &#8211; absolutely amazing news. Very excited for you all.

I started my stimming yesterday so am so pleased to finally be &#8220;getting down to it&#8221; !!!

*Quick question &#8211; what are FSH levels and what were yours ?????*

xx


----------



## teapot

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well. Just catching up on the news, sitting here freezing at work, looking out at the snow! Having lots of hot drinks (decaf) to warm the hands! :cold:

Blue - Amazing! 100% fertilisation, delighted for you. when do you get your next report? Will you have a 3 day or 5 day?

Fluffy - hope your scan goes well today!

Megg - Yippee for stims, hope the side effects stay away.

Scomar - welcome back, hope the housemove wasn't stressful.

Nvr - hope you're ok. Did you aske the clinic about mini ivf - I've heard of it too & 1-3 eggs is all they try for.

Wallie - great news you'll be starting before Christmas.

Tory, Mama, Helen & Sammy - how are our PUPO ladies? Exciting stuff!

Natp, looks like we're in the same boat - if you've been bleeding all week, I'm sure you'll be fine. x


AFM, well I have another downreg scan in the morning after my lining being too thick last week. I've a feeling my IVF will be canxd, as I haven't bled at all since last scan, so my lining can't get thinner if I don't bleed can it?
She said this week is the last week to start stims to get in before Christmas closedown, so that's why they'd cancel. Grrr.

Trying to make myself get used to the idea now, rather than feeling shocked tomorrow. So annoyed with my body. My ovaries are behaving and sleeping, why couldn't my womb play ball aswell?? 

Looking forward to seeing the next batch of updates. x


----------



## Helen76

Hi Teapot,

I could be wrong but I thought the DR drugs were supposed to thin your lining so I wouldn't give up hope. 

At my clinic they start you DRing at any point in your cycle so I don't think you would necessary have to bleed to get the lining thin. I'm no medical expert though but have everything crossed for you. Keep us posted.

H xx


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi girlies!!!!!!

Blue - that's awesome!!!! Congrats :)

Fluffy - can't wait to hear your scan went

Megg - The menopur is not hard but it's nervewrecking the first couple times because you want to make sure you do it properly...take your time, follow the step by step instructions and by day 3 you will be a pro! Promise!

Scomar - I couldn't imagine moving right now...and having to switch clinics. Good luck with stimming!!!

Teapot - I'm not sure how that workds...keep us posted xo

Helen - how you feeling?

Sammy - loving the + tests!!!

Tory - Did they say at all when the HCG should be out of system? My clinic just said "don't test"

I tested. Yesterday and today. It has been 13 days since my trigger shot of 10,000 units. Yesterday on my first response it was a very very faint line. So faint that i had to tilt and squint to see it. This morning it was still faint but i could see it w/o tilting or squinting. Could this be real?


----------



## Sammy2009

Mamamirfy said:


> Hi girlies!!!!!!
> 
> Blue - that's awesome!!!! Congrats :)
> 
> Fluffy - can't wait to hear your scan went
> 
> Megg - The menopur is not hard but it's nervewrecking the first couple times because you want to make sure you do it properly...take your time, follow the step by step instructions and by day 3 you will be a pro! Promise!
> 
> Scomar - I couldn't imagine moving right now...and having to switch clinics. Good luck with stimming!!!
> 
> Teapot - I'm not sure how that workds...keep us posted xo
> 
> Helen - how you feeling?
> 
> Sammy - loving the + tests!!!
> 
> Tory - Did they say at all when the HCG should be out of system? My clinic just said "don't test"
> 
> I tested. Yesterday and today. It has been 13 days since my trigger shot of 10,000 units. Yesterday on my first response it was a very very faint line. So faint that i had to tilt and squint to see it. This morning it was still faint but i could see it w/o tilting or squinting. Could this be real?

it certainly seems like it... would not be the meds now! got any piccies so we can analyse? lol. hope this is your bfp!!! x


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> How did mixing the menopur go Megg? I found it tricky the first few times - but then it became really easy.
> 
> :hugs:

It went really well, actually! Thanks! :)



scomar said:


> Hi ladies sorry for how crap i have been, not posted for bleedin ages ! We moved house last minute so i also had to move clinics etc.  its all been a bit of a nightmare.
> 
> Firstly, tons of luck to everyone who is PUPO  absolutely amazing news. Very excited for you all.
> 
> I started my stimming yesterday so am so pleased to finally be getting down to it !!!
> 
> *Quick question  what are FSH levels and what were yours ?????*
> 
> xx

I answered in your journal about what FSH is... but my level was 3.4 the 1st time it was checked and 2.9 the 2nd time it was checked.



teapot said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Hope you are all well. Just catching up on the news, sitting here freezing at work, looking out at the snow! Having lots of hot drinks (decaf) to warm the hands! :cold:
> 
> Blue - Amazing! 100% fertilisation, delighted for you. when do you get your next report? Will you have a 3 day or 5 day?
> 
> Fluffy - hope your scan goes well today!
> 
> Megg - Yippee for stims, hope the side effects stay away.
> 
> Scomar - welcome back, hope the housemove wasn't stressful.
> 
> Nvr - hope you're ok. Did you aske the clinic about mini ivf - I've heard of it too & 1-3 eggs is all they try for.
> 
> Wallie - great news you'll be starting before Christmas.
> 
> Tory, Mama, Helen & Sammy - how are our PUPO ladies? Exciting stuff!
> 
> Natp, looks like we're in the same boat - if you've been bleeding all week, I'm sure you'll be fine. x
> 
> 
> AFM, well I have another downreg scan in the morning after my lining being too thick last week. I've a feeling my IVF will be canxd, as I haven't bled at all since last scan, so my lining can't get thinner if I don't bleed can it?
> She said this week is the last week to start stims to get in before Christmas closedown, so that's why they'd cancel. Grrr.
> 
> Trying to make myself get used to the idea now, rather than feeling shocked tomorrow. So annoyed with my body. My ovaries are behaving and sleeping, why couldn't my womb play ball aswell??
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the next batch of updates. x

They told me I didn't need a proper bleed (even though I've had a massive one). The DR drugs will thin your lining out for you. That's just part of what they do. In fact, that's the reason that DR drugs are given to women with endo because it can shrink/dry up the excess lining that's growing where it shouldn't be.



Mamamirfy said:


> Hi girlies!!!!!!
> 
> Blue - that's awesome!!!! Congrats :)
> 
> Fluffy - can't wait to hear your scan went
> 
> Megg - The menopur is not hard but it's nervewrecking the first couple times because you want to make sure you do it properly...take your time, follow the step by step instructions and by day 3 you will be a pro! Promise!
> 
> Scomar - I couldn't imagine moving right now...and having to switch clinics. Good luck with stimming!!!
> 
> Teapot - I'm not sure how that workds...keep us posted xo
> 
> Helen - how you feeling?
> 
> Sammy - loving the + tests!!!
> 
> Tory - Did they say at all when the HCG should be out of system? My clinic just said "don't test"
> 
> I tested. Yesterday and today. It has been 13 days since my trigger shot of 10,000 units. Yesterday on my first response it was a very very faint line. So faint that i had to tilt and squint to see it. This morning it was still faint but i could see it w/o tilting or squinting. Could this be real?

I actually only have to mix my Menopur every other day. I use half the vial the 1st day, and then use the 2nd half the next day. :shrug:

I would say its real, honey! I believe you're saying that you have a BFP!!! :hugs: Can't wait for it to get even darker tomorrow!!!


----------



## fluffystar

Ahh Crap.

Scan not great. Only 2, yes 2, follies that have done anything! I had 2 on my left side at 15mm and three visible on my right that havent bothered to grow a single milimeter in the last week. 

Is there any realistic hope that they will sprout? I am on day 8 of stimms today and have another scan on friday which will be day 11.


----------



## Blue12

I did 12 days of stims fluffy and I had 6 leading follicles with a bunch of others trailing behind.

I am going to hope for you that everything looks good for Friday. What did the clinic/fs say to you about it today?


----------



## fluffystar

Blue12 said:


> I did 12 days of stims fluffy and I had 6 leading follicles with a bunch of others trailing behind.
> 
> I am going to hope for you that everything looks good for Friday. What did the clinic/fs say to you about it today?

Well, they didnt say much really. I asked how many they are looking for and that I didnt seem to have that many and the doc said to not pay too much attention to the "golden 10" that they quote as its quality not quantity. Though I got the feeling she was just trying to make me feel better! 

I guess I will have to just wait until friday and in the meantime do some visualisation of growing healthy follicles. I cant even contemplate the thought of them cancelling and having to start from scratch when the down regging drugs messed with my head so much!!! Must be positive!!!

How are your eggies doing?


----------



## Blue12

Unfortunately I don't get to hear how the embies are doing. When I show up for the Transfer tomorrow they will tell me what I have got and we will decide what to do.

I will be thinking growing thoughts for your follicles. xo


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks blue, good luck for tomorrow. You have had a great start with the number of eggs so lets hope it continues xx


----------



## Blue12

ET is at 7:30 am tomorrow morning.

That is 12:30pm for all the uk ladies lol.


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Unfortunately I don't get to hear how the embies are doing. When I show up for the Transfer tomorrow they will tell me what I have got and we will decide what to do.
> 
> I will be thinking growing thoughts for your follicles. xo

my hospital dont either! i hate that. blue, all the best for ET tomorrow i hope the embies are fab! good luck!!!

fluffy this happened to me as well and i only stimmed two follies. i had the chance to continue or cancel and so i decided to cancel but that doesnt mean it wouldnt have worked...2 eggs, 2 embies, same chance as everyone else BUT i wanted to get more eggs and a better chance of frosties with a fresh cycle, i didnt want to risk it all going belly up. whatever you decide... good luck with it hun xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

aww ive read the thread but im on my phone so its hard to do one post with all of you on it so i just wanted to say...

good luck to all those people stimming, egg collecting, embryo transfering, 2WW waiting, already pregnant and anyone else i have forgotten! xxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Good luck for tom blue your be joining us PUPO

Fluffy your doctor is right about quality and not quantilty. I had 32 eggs and got OHSS and my previous cycle had to be cancelled. Fingers crossed for you.

Looking good from the PUPO ladies.

Tory


----------



## Wallie

Good luck for tomorrow Blue.


----------



## teapot

Fluffy, fingers crossed the others catch up. From what I've read on here, it's quite common that they will - you've got another 5 or 6 days to EC have you?

Blue, best of luck for transfer, hope your embies are growing nicely as we speak & that you manage to sleep tonight!!

Thanks Megg & Helen for your replies, I hope you're right. Good luck for your scan tomorrow Megg.

Anyone else got the munchies? I can't stop eating today!! :munch: :blush:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Fluffy - Hangin there thnigs can change ALOT. There was talk of cancelling mine at 8 days and I neded up with two perfect blasts. I stimmed for 12 days too.

Megg - That's great that you only have to mix it every other day. I was on 75 of Menopur. I wish all meds were either like the pens (easy peasy) or pre measured and mixed. It's a whole other stress hoping you're doing everything correctly.

Blue - Good luck babe!!!!

Sammy - I posted pics on my journal for you. I didn't wanna bore anybody with them here.


----------



## teapot

scomar said:


> *Quick question  what are FSH levels and what were yours ?????*
> 
> xx

I think FSH levels relate to how hard your body has to work to ovulate. From the little info I could find, clinics tend to set their own ranges for what they call "normal".
The lower the level is, the better because it means your body isn't having to work it's socks off. For IVF purposes, lower levels mean you should respond better to the drugs.
From the info I've found, they can also tell if PCOS is indicated, if your LH level (tested at the same time, CD 2, 3 or 4) is higher than your FSH.

Mine were FSH 6.8 & LH 5.0

Have you had yours done?


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Ahh Crap.
> 
> Scan not great. Only 2, yes 2, follies that have done anything! I had 2 on my left side at 15mm and three visible on my right that havent bothered to grow a single milimeter in the last week.
> 
> Is there any realistic hope that they will sprout? I am on day 8 of stimms today and have another scan on friday which will be day 11.

I hope it all works out for you, honey! There's no reason that those 2 could become your baby/ies!



teapot said:


> Fluffy, fingers crossed the others catch up. From what I've read on here, it's quite common that they will - you've got another 5 or 6 days to EC have you?
> 
> Blue, best of luck for transfer, hope your embies are growing nicely as we speak & that you manage to sleep tonight!!
> 
> Thanks Megg & Helen for your replies, I hope you're right. Good luck for your scan tomorrow Megg.
> 
> Anyone else got the munchies? I can't stop eating today!! :munch: :blush:

I get the munchies all the time from the meds. Its one of the few side effects for me. :shrug:

My scan isn't until Friday. Someone else was tomorrow. But, I'll take the luck! :)



Mamamirfy said:


> Fluffy - Hangin there thnigs can change ALOT. There was talk of cancelling mine at 8 days and I neded up with two perfect blasts. I stimmed for 12 days too.
> 
> Megg - That's great that you only have to mix it every other day. I was on 75 of Menopur. I wish all meds were either like the pens (easy peasy) or pre measured and mixed. It's a whole other stress hoping you're doing everything correctly.
> 
> Blue - Good luck babe!!!!
> 
> Sammy - I posted pics on my journal for you. I didn't wanna bore anybody with them here.

Yeah, very happy that I didn't have to mix it every night. I'm on a boatload of Follistim with it... so not much of the Menopur. I don't even know the dosage.. they just call it 0.5 vial! :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

Ladies a CB Digi has just brought up PREGNANT again... :happydance:

Surely this must be real now? AF was due from 2 days ago to today!

Even the internet cheapie has FINALLY decided to start showing a faint line... AT LAST! OTD is Friday which will be 16 days after EC and today I am 9dp5dt = 14dpo

Oh God please don't change now!


----------



## fluffystar

yay Sammy!!!


----------



## Blue12

I am back from ET!!!

I am pupo with twins. 

They froze 2 today (day 3) and they are taking the other 2 to blast (and hopefully freeze).


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> I am back from ET!!!
> 
> I am pupo with twins.
> 
> They froze 2 today (day 3) and they are taking the other 2 to blast (and hopefully freeze).

Fantastic!!! :yipee:


----------



## Mamamirfy

I second that! Fantastic!!!! Congrats you PUPO Princess!!!!!!


----------



## fluffystar

Great news Blue!!


----------



## Helen76

Congratulations Sammy, I would say that it's looking pretty good for you!!

Fantastic news Blue, welcome to the club!

Fluffy, really hope things go well for you. Like the others have said hopefully you'll get that spurt. Is this your first time? It's just if the worst did happen (not that it will) then this happened to someone I know and the next time they upped the stim meds and voila 2 embryos transplanted and BFP.

Hi to everyone else.

Oh yes and I've been eating a lot today too, lots of chocolate. I feel very hormonal and teary which I think must be the progesterone suppositories. Just hope this is all worth it.


H xx


----------



## fluffystar

Thanks Helen, yes it is my first time. Im sitting here with a hot water bottle on my tummy and drinking a glass of milk in the hope that it helps!


----------



## Blue12

I am so teary too helen. 

:dust: to everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teapot

Yippee Blue! PUPO & hopefully 4 frosties, so all of your embies made it! Top of the class for quality!!

Sammy, hope this is it for you, certainly sounds good.

Fluffy, plenty of protein & fluids. Keep up the good work!!

AFM, I have started Stims today! Scary. After my womb lining being 9mm last Wed, I was prepared that they might canx, but she could hardly see my lining today! My body is so strange!
So, 1st Menopur stung a bit. Still couldn't find my left ovary, although could see it's blood supply pulsing (that was cool), so in theory it is there, just very shy.

Got stims scan on 10th Dec, poss EC on 13th!! 

x


----------



## Blue12

Congrats on starting stims Teapot. It is all happening so fast now. xo


----------



## natp18

Hey Ladys

Big congrats to the Pupo girls. Thinking of those who are down regging, stimming and waiting lol

Well I had my scan today and at last my lining has thinned out yippee !
Started my first stim menupour tonight, bit worried mind as I have a lump on my tummy where I injected :-(
It's like the solution hasn't sunk in and is just in a lump under my skin iykwim?
Never happened on my last ivf cycle .
I have to go for another 2 scans, next Tuesday and Friday with possible EC on the 13th dec.

Hope your all well
Chucking baby dust at you all
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Wallie

Great news Nat.


----------



## Tory123

Sammy so pleased for you deserve it x
Congratulations Blue being PUPO with the twins
Fluffy hope it goes well for you
Excellent teapot and natp see your bodies are doing exactly what they should for you.
Helen I know what you mean about the emotions and chocolate. I feel sick from the amount of 
Chocolate that I have consumed and cried about everything. Have you any symptoms yet? I go days wiith none at all then I get a little sharp pain in my lower side for a couple of hours. Not sure if that is a good or bad thing.

Loads of Christmas baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Thanks Helen, yes it is my first time. Im sitting here with a hot water bottle on my tummy and drinking a glass of milk in the hope that it helps!

I totally forgot that I was told to keep something warm near my ovaries! I'll have to do that tonight!



natp18 said:


> Hey Ladys
> 
> Big congrats to the Pupo girls. Thinking of those who are down regging, stimming and waiting lol
> 
> Well I had my scan today and at last my lining has thinned out yippee !
> Started my first stim menupour tonight, bit worried mind as I have a lump on my tummy where I injected :-(
> It's like the solution hasn't sunk in and is just in a lump under my skin iykwim?
> Never happened on my last ivf cycle .
> I have to go for another 2 scans, next Tuesday and Friday with possible EC on the 13th dec.
> 
> Hope your all well
> Chucking baby dust at you all
> Hugs
> Nat x

Yay for stims! I haven't had any such issues with the Menopur! Hmmm... Did you ask your doc about it?


----------



## scomar

Blue 12 &#8211; AMAZING !!! well done

Sammy &#8211; literally SO excited for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Natp12 and Teapot &#8211; am exact same as you &#8211; EC possibly 12th or 13th !!

Ps i too am eating TONS, had a plate of chips for dinner last night which is not like me at all !!


----------



## Megg33k

Do want! Mmmmm... chiiiiiiips (aka friiiiiiiiies)!


----------



## fluffystar

When down regging, it was goats cheese for me! I kept fantasising about it at work, mmm. But now on stimms, not craving anything!


----------



## Megg33k

I crave random things at random times... Its not one thing. But, I almost smell foods out of nowhere and then really want to eat them! I'm also on day 2 of lower back pain. Had it before too with the stims last time, but it still sucks!


----------



## Helen76

teapot said:


> Yippee Blue! PUPO & hopefully 4 frosties, so all of your embies made it! Top of the class for quality!!
> 
> Sammy, hope this is it for you, certainly sounds good.
> 
> Fluffy, plenty of protein & fluids. Keep up the good work!!
> 
> AFM, I have started Stims today! Scary. After my womb lining being 9mm last Wed, I was prepared that they might canx, but she could hardly see my lining today! My body is so strange!
> So, 1st Menopur stung a bit. Still couldn't find my left ovary, although could see it's blood supply pulsing (that was cool), so in theory it is there, just very shy.
> 
> Got stims scan on 10th Dec, poss EC on 13th!!
> 
> x

Yay for stimming Teapot!!



Tory123 said:


> Sammy so pleased for you deserve it x
> Congratulations Blue being PUPO with the twins
> Fluffy hope it goes well for you
> Excellent teapot and natp see your bodies are doing exactly what they should for you.
> Helen I know what you mean about the emotions and chocolate. I feel sick from the amount of
> Chocolate that I have consumed and cried about everything. Have you any symptoms yet? I go days wiith none at all then I get a little sharp pain in my lower side for a couple of hours. Not sure if that is a good or bad thing.
> 
> Loads of Christmas baby dust to you all xx

Hi Tory, no symptoms as yet but I think my embryos should implant this weekend so will look out for signs next week!!


----------



## Megg33k

If you put your egg collection date into this site: https://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php

It tells you exactly when things should happen! Its really great!


----------



## Blue12

Good luck to Megg and Fluffy for their scans tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Helen76

good luck Sammy, OTD today which will confirm your BFP woo hoo!!

Good luck for scans Megg and Fluffy.

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

Scan in 6 hours! SCARED! Off to bed with me! :(


----------



## fluffystar

Im sitting waiting for mine!


----------



## teapot

Fluffy & Megg ....how did the scans go?

PUPO girls - how are ye all feeling??

I did my 3rd stims jab this morning, what a cock-up! couldn't get the air bubbles out properly, then noticed I hadn't quite got all of the medicine out of the vial. So tried to do another small jab with the rest of it & the needle didn't go in right & the liquid just sat in a little puddle on my belly!
What a dunce. Yesterdays was the 1st one I did on my own (nurse did the very 1st one) and that was a breeze!

x


----------



## Megg33k

Some days just go like that, teapot! :hugs: Sorry it wasn't great today! I jabbed mine this morning and had to keep pushing to make it pop through. Then it bled. BOO! lol

Leaving for the scan now! Back soon!


----------



## teapot

Megg33k said:


> Some days just go like that, teapot! :hugs: Sorry it wasn't great today! I jabbed mine this morning and had to keep pushing to make it pop through. Then it bled. BOO! lol
> 
> Leaving for the scan now! Back soon!

Good Luck Megg xxx


----------



## scomar

am on tenderhooks aboutt he scan updates !


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Back from the U/S. My lining is at 13mm, I have 9 follicles on the right side, 6 follicles on the left side, and they're all between 11-15mm right now. I have to go back at 8am tomorrow to do this all over again. Hoping to be given a collection date after tomorrow's check up!

So, is that good? I'm still waiting on my E2 bloods!


----------



## sparklexox

Hi all,

I just wanted to wish you lady's the best of luck and I will be sending positive thoughts and vibes to this thread!

x


----------



## Tory123

Hi All

Think it could be over for me just started spotting im 8dpt 5dt. Feel like period on its way. I suppose I will only know next coupld of days if get full flow of AF.

Hope your all doing well.

Tory x


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping you're wrong, honey!


----------



## Helen76

Tory, I really hope the big witch stays away. Sending you big :hugs::hugs:

Megg, that all sounds positive to me, nice number of follies :)

H xx


----------



## fluffystar

Teapot - my first one that we did ourselves wasnt the best either. It was the only one that seemed to have hit a capillary and spurted blood when we took the needle out!! Hubby had a very surprised look on his face as he stuck his finger on my spurting tummy!!!

Tory - I hope that you are wrong too, fingers crossed for you xx

Megg - Thats a great amount! Cant wait to find out your EC date, I bet its close to mine at the rate you are growing your follies!!!

AFM - I trigger tomorrow night! Cycle is not cancelled. The consultant said I didnt have as many follies as he would have expected for my age but I have 3 on the left (16, 19, 22mm) and 4 on right (10, 13, 13, 16mm) so should get at least 4 eggs from the large ones and who knows, the small ones may catch up?

I cant say im not dissapointed with having just 4 good ones but the consultant reminded me that its quality not quantity that they are after (Im sure they just say that to us ladies with few follicles to make us feel better).

I do my trigger at 11.45pm saturday and then EC monday 6th. I guess with so few follies its unlikely to have enough to go to a 5dt and more likely a 3dt but if the lucky one to be put back takes then I wont have a care in the world!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Teapot - my first one that we did ourselves wasnt the best either. It was the only one that seemed to have hit a capillary and spurted blood when we took the needle out!! Hubby had a very surprised look on his face as he stuck his finger on my spurting tummy!!!
> 
> Tory - I hope that you are wrong too, fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Megg - Thats a great amount! Cant wait to find out your EC date, I bet its close to mine at the rate you are growing your follies!!!
> 
> AFM - I trigger tomorrow night! Cycle is not cancelled. The consultant said I didnt have as many follies as he would have expected for my age but I have 3 on the left (16, 19, 22mm) and 4 on right (10, 13, 13, 16mm) so should get at least 4 eggs from the large ones and who knows, the small ones may catch up?
> 
> I cant say im not dissapointed with having just 4 good ones but the consultant reminded me that its quality not quantity that they are after (Im sure they just say that to us ladies with few follicles to make us feel better).
> 
> I do my trigger at 11.45pm saturday and then EC monday 6th. I guess with so few follies its unlikely to have enough to go to a 5dt and more likely a 3dt but if the lucky one to be put back takes then I wont have a care in the world!!!!

Oh man! I would love to trigger tomorrow night! I'm sick of the stims! I hope we can follow the same schedule. If not, I might just be a day behind you! We're destined to be bump buddies, Fluffy! I know it! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Megg33k said:


> fluffystar said:
> 
> 
> Teapot - my first one that we did ourselves wasnt the best either. It was the only one that seemed to have hit a capillary and spurted blood when we took the needle out!! Hubby had a very surprised look on his face as he stuck his finger on my spurting tummy!!!
> 
> Tory - I hope that you are wrong too, fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Megg - Thats a great amount! Cant wait to find out your EC date, I bet its close to mine at the rate you are growing your follies!!!
> 
> AFM - I trigger tomorrow night! Cycle is not cancelled. The consultant said I didnt have as many follies as he would have expected for my age but I have 3 on the left (16, 19, 22mm) and 4 on right (10, 13, 13, 16mm) so should get at least 4 eggs from the large ones and who knows, the small ones may catch up?
> 
> I cant say im not dissapointed with having just 4 good ones but the consultant reminded me that its quality not quantity that they are after (Im sure they just say that to us ladies with few follicles to make us feel better).
> 
> I do my trigger at 11.45pm saturday and then EC monday 6th. I guess with so few follies its unlikely to have enough to go to a 5dt and more likely a 3dt but if the lucky one to be put back takes then I wont have a care in the world!!!!
> 
> Oh man! I would love to trigger tomorrow night! I'm sick of the stims! I hope we can follow the same schedule. If not, I might just be a day behind you! We're destined to be bump buddies, Fluffy! I know it! :hugs:Click to expand...

So much for that! Just spoke with the clinic. They're having me wait until Sunday to come back now. My E2 was 584. She said it just might take a couple more days. I don't know. I'm confused, as the internet suggests that's just right for my stage of stimming. Oh well... sleeping in tomorrow and going Sunday instead.


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

It's over for me witch has got me and two test BFN.

I wish you all loads of luck. I will keep reading and supporting you all from the sidelines

Tory xx


----------



## Helen76

Tory, I'm so so sorry. Big :hugs::hugs:

I hope that you have lots of support around you to help you through this.

I would treat yourself to a huge bar of chocolate, a huge glass of wine or 6 and a huge hug from your OH.

Thinking of you,
H xx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Tory! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Blue12

Tory I am so so so sorry hun. Take some special time with your oh. xo

You will get your little one. xo


----------



## Wallie

So sorry Tory, you must be so disappointed. take care of yourselves :hugs:


----------



## teapot

Tory, so sorry for your bad news.

Take good care of yourself & OH.

xx


----------



## Blue12

Megg - I hope your blood and scan went well this morning!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Scan now shows 20 follicles... all between 14-22mm!!! :happydance: The blood hasn't come back yet, but we already know I'm going to trigger tonight and have egg collection on Tuesday! I'm so happy I could burst!


----------



## Blue12

Great news!!!


----------



## Wallie

Yeh, fabby news Megg!


----------



## Helen76

That's fab news Megg!! :)

AFM - just started spotting at 9dpo. I've had ongoing problems with spotting so I'm guessing that means I'm out. I'm beyond devastated :sad2: and would love to hope and pray its implantation bleeding but its just like the spotting I've had before.

I'm not due to test until Friday but I have a feeling AF will show up before then. I had 2 top quality embies, I'm not sure what more I can do?

Will keep you posted,
H xx


----------



## Blue12

Helen I am praying that you are not "out" and that it is implantation bleeding. I thought you were much further than 9dpo. I am 7dpo - only 2 days behind. 

Sending tons of :hugs: and :dust: xo

I think the wait is one of the hardest parts of this process.


----------



## Wallie

Helen I'm praying this is not spotting for you. I've had problems with spotting on a normal cycle and it does my head in. The thing that's weird is that I've been really relaxed about taking my vitamins these last two cycles, couldn't be bothered about them and my spotting had been non existant, which is weird.

Anyway, I hope this is just implantation for you. Take care!


----------



## fluffystar

Helen - fingers crossed its implantation xx

Megg - Thats great you are only a day behind me!!

AFM - Triggered last night, mixed emotions really. I dont feel ready as its come around so quickly. Think my head is a little messed up and im stuggling to see this ending positvely. I dont understand why. Im just terrified of how I will cope if it doesnt work. Need to switch my mind around. Hoping to be more positve for egg collection tomorrow!!

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Wallie

Good luck fluffy. I know what you mean about not being ready and scared of it failing. Postive thoughts are a must though, so please please try. You can tell me all this just shortly :rofl:

I've been on a downer, could actually say I'm depressed really but feeling alot better today.


----------



## Megg33k

helenttc said:


> That's fab news Megg!! :)
> 
> AFM - just started spotting at 9dpo. I've had ongoing problems with spotting so I'm guessing that means I'm out. I'm beyond devastated :sad2: and would love to hope and pray its implantation bleeding but its just like the spotting I've had before.
> 
> I'm not due to test until Friday but I have a feeling AF will show up before then. I had 2 top quality embies, I'm not sure what more I can do?
> 
> Will keep you posted,
> H xx

I hope you're wrong! FX'd for a surprise BFP for you!



fluffystar said:


> Helen - fingers crossed its implantation xx
> 
> Megg - Thats great you are only a day behind me!!
> 
> AFM - Triggered last night, mixed emotions really. I dont feel ready as its come around so quickly. Think my head is a little messed up and im stuggling to see this ending positvely. I dont understand why. Im just terrified of how I will cope if it doesnt work. Need to switch my mind around. Hoping to be more positve for egg collection tomorrow!!
> 
> Baby dust to all xx

I'm also wondering how I'll cope if it doesn't work. I'm trying to tell myself it WILL work though! FX'd for us both!


----------



## teapot

Megg33k said:


> Scan now shows 20 follicles... all between 14-22mm!!! :happydance: The blood hasn't come back yet, but we already know I'm going to trigger tonight and have egg collection on Tuesday! I'm so happy I could burst!

...20 Fantastic Follies & EC on tues, brilliant! Can't wait for your updates this week! 

Fluffy - thinking of you / EC today. Really looking forward to hearing your update later, hope it all goes well. 

OMG Blue! 7DPO already - can't believe how quickly time passes. Everything crossed for you ;) 

Wallie, hope you can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Hard to be positive when you're playing the waiting game & the weather's a bit naff. Hope you feel better today. x

Helen, like the others, I pray this is implantation spotting for you. take care of yourself & take a few days off if you can - even just to rest & hopefully see a nice bfp in the comfort of your own home. x ...have you had trouble with spotting just this cycle or forever? 

AFM - :flasher: On to 6th day of stims, had a niggly headache on/off since last wednesday, but it reminds me to drink something! Mostly drinking water, glass of milk each eve, ginger tea with honey, & the odd decaff coffee or black tea. Is decaff coffee ok? 
...I've been taking green tea capsules & Acai berry extract - is it best if I scrap these now? I know antioxidants are a good thing, but then I don't want to take risks really. 

I was a bit emotional yesterday, dunno if I can blame the drugs or if it was putting up my parents Christmas decs with my brothers & sisters (age range 24-42!!) We have the same 70's decs from when we were children & it always makes me happy/sad.
(ha ha, maybe it is the drugs, 'cos just typing that last bit made me cry!! NOT GOOD with customers coming in & out!)

...Nvr2late / Natp / scomar - are you still out there? how are you doing? Anyone else I've missed, hope you are bumbling along nicely. :hugs:


----------



## teapot

Fluffy / Megg. Try not to think of the worst - although preparing for a fall can be a good thing & the bfp will be all the more fabulous, positive thoughts are much more fun. Half of the worry is the unknown.
DH & myself have so far felt quite ok about it all. We've discussed that it may not work & think we are prepared for that (could be a naive statement). I'm actually quite scared of it working iykwim! 

I'm more worried about my mum & dad. My mum is quite innocent & thinks IVF is a sure cert. She was planning a holiday yesterday around when I'd be due if we get bfp. I think I'll be more upset for her. 

What will be will be I suppose. I better get some work done!

x :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

A lot of people thing its a sure thing... and its hard to know that they might have to face the reality of it all. But, I hope I can instead make them believe it more rather than less! LOL

Yes, I'd say the emotions are drug related. They do that to us! :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies

Megg - what time is EC tomorrow? Wishing you luck for it xx

Teapot - 6th day of stimms - it fies past doesnt it? When do you have a scan to see what your follies are up to?

Wallie - I hope that you are still feeling better today x

AFM - Just got back from EG and am dissapointed that they only got 3 eggs! I mean - 5 weeks of drugs to get just three!!! I know I only had 7 follies and 4 likely good ones but nothing from my right side was any good. Just got the three from my left. Im just praying that we have a good fertilisation rate and that they call tomorrow to say we have three excllent quality embryos. All I can do is wait and keep telling myself I only need one good one!


----------



## Helen76

Hey Fluffy, sorry they only got 3 but its quality not quantity and you just need that one magic embryo. Fingers crossed for a fantastic fertilisation report tomorrow.

Good luck for EC Megg.

Update from me - the spotting seems to have stopped for now. I'm panicking every time I go to the loo but will just keep an eye on it. I'm not sure how much the progesterone suppository stops things so we'll just see. I had the crap*est night sleep so I've taken today and tomorrow off. I phoned one of the few people at work that know about the IVF in floods of tears this morning saying it hadn't worked. I guess if I get my BFP on Friday then I'll feel a bit of a clip but one very happy ecstatic clip! I'm also a little more prepared for it not working than I was. I'm still very doubtful but would be over the moon to be proved wrong.

Teapot - I've had spotting for nearly 2 years now and I associate it with my period starting. Last IVF I got spotting at 11dpo (this time it was 9dpo) and I ended up with a chemical pregnancy so I don't associate it with being a positive sign.

Hi to everyone, hope you are all doing well. These drugs make you doolally don't they??

H xx


----------



## teapot

Millions of hugs coming your way Fluffy, I won't go on about all the potential positives, but send strong wishes to your three musketeers.

Helen, brilliant that the spotting stopped, whatever happens tomorrow, at least you won't feel on edge because you're at work. Hope the spotting has gone away until next August! ...Do you think you might do a sneaky secret test tomorrow?

We'll be thinking of you tomorrow megg.x


----------



## fluffystar

teapot said:


> Millions of hugs coming your way Fluffy, I won't go on about all the potential positives, but send strong wishes to your three musketeers.

Love that image of three musketeers in a petri dish! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Megg - what time is EC tomorrow? Wishing you luck for it xx
> 
> Teapot - 6th day of stimms - it fies past doesnt it? When do you have a scan to see what your follies are up to?
> 
> Wallie - I hope that you are still feeling better today x
> 
> AFM - Just got back from EG and am dissapointed that they only got 3 eggs! I mean - 5 weeks of drugs to get just three!!! I know I only had 7 follies and 4 likely good ones but nothing from my right side was any good. Just got the three from my left. Im just praying that we have a good fertilisation rate and that they call tomorrow to say we have three excllent quality embryos. All I can do is wait and keep telling myself I only need one good one!

Its at 9:45am. They said to arrive at 9am and expect to be there for 2-2.5 hours. EEK! 

I'm with the others... It only takes 1!!! If you do get 3 good ones, would you put them all back? Or...??? Just curious!



helenttc said:


> Hey Fluffy, sorry they only got 3 but its quality not quantity and you just need that one magic embryo. Fingers crossed for a fantastic fertilisation report tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck for EC Megg.
> 
> Update from me - the spotting seems to have stopped for now. I'm panicking every time I go to the loo but will just keep an eye on it. I'm not sure how much the progesterone suppository stops things so we'll just see. I had the crap*est night sleep so I've taken today and tomorrow off. I phoned one of the few people at work that know about the IVF in floods of tears this morning saying it hadn't worked. I guess if I get my BFP on Friday then I'll feel a bit of a clip but one very happy ecstatic clip! I'm also a little more prepared for it not working than I was. I'm still very doubtful but would be over the moon to be proved wrong.
> 
> Teapot - I've had spotting for nearly 2 years now and I associate it with my period starting. Last IVF I got spotting at 11dpo (this time it was 9dpo) and I ended up with a chemical pregnancy so I don't associate it with being a positive sign.
> 
> Hi to everyone, hope you are all doing well. These drugs make you doolally don't they??
> 
> H xx

Actually, the progesterone suppositories can cause cervical irritation and cause spotting. So, it could be BECAUSE of them that you see the spotting! FX'd for you!


AFM... We spoke with the clinic and got a collection condom for at-home collection tomorrow morning. At least now we can pretend to be making our babies the old fashioned way with some :sex:! LOL Of course, we take the sample in at the same time they're going to knock me out and steal my eggs. But, I'll try to ignore that part! :haha:

Also, saw this and thought of us... Its called "test tube baby":

https://sale.images.woot.com/Test_Tube_BabyhvbDetail.png


----------



## fluffystar

Love the pic megg! As for how many to put back, I dont think I have a choice here as they try to reduce multiples and if you're under 35 and its your first try its just the one. I think that if you dont have any good quality ones then they may consider 2. I just hope we have a good fertilisation rate tomorrow morning. Will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope it all goes well x


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Love the pic megg! As for how many to put back, I dont think I have a choice here as they try to reduce multiples and if you're under 35 and its your first try its just the one. I think that if you dont have any good quality ones then they may consider 2. I just hope we have a good fertilisation rate tomorrow morning. Will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope it all goes well x

Oh, gotcha! They leave that decision up to me in the end here. So, I didn't realize they were so strict on it for you. I'll be thinking of you too! I hope all 3 fertilize and go on to grow big and strong for you!


----------



## scomar

hi everyone, sorry i have been so CRAP. this moving house lark is v hectic !!
Megg good luck hun - am amazed at all your follies !!!!! such good news. i have my first scan tomorrow and EC expected on 10 or 11 or 12th. 
Think i will be offline for a bit now as i find it so hard to read some parts of the threads and work myself up a bit !! thiink i just need to shift my focus for a bit iykwim 
but i am thinking of you all every day and i will check up on the thread i just may not post much !! i think i am just terrified of jinxing things or writing postive things ? oh man i think i should stop rambling as going crazy !!!
i hope the spotting turns to a bfp teapot and to all you others i am thinking of you,
ps any news from Sammy >>??
x


----------



## Megg33k

No news from Sammy! :( 

I know what you mean about getting worked up. But, jinxiing can't happen. What will be will be! Just take a day at a time. Please let us know how the scan goes tomorrow though? PLEASE? *begs*


----------



## fluffystar

Well, no need to worry about which embryo to put back. Though all three fertilised, two were abnormal each being fertilised by two sperm. The embryologist said this morning that its an indication of poor egg quality and that the outer layer was not good and may have started to break down.

So, from the three muskateers as teapot named them, I just have the one left. He/she is coming to stay in my tummy tomorrow. Providing, that is, that I dont get a call in the morning to say that that one didnt develop. 

The only comfort I can take from this is that my remaining one was *the one *that had to be put back and this way there are no decisions to be made and the wrong one cant be chose to be put back. Nature has taken care of that for me.


----------



## teapot

fluffystar said:


> Well, no need to worry about which embryo to put back. Though all three fertilised, two were abnormal each being fertilised by two sperm. The embryologist said this morning that its an indication of poor egg quality and that the outer layer was not good and may have started to break down.
> 
> So, from the three muskateers as teapot named them, I just have the one left. He/she is coming to stay in my tummy tomorrow. Providing, that is, that I dont get a call in the morning to say that that one didnt develop.
> 
> The only comfort I can take from this is that my remaining one was *the one *that had to be put back and this way there are no decisions to be made and the wrong one cant be chose to be put back. Nature has taken care of that for me.

"All for one & one for all"

I bet you can't wait to have your little embie back on board. Everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## Helen76

I'm sure your little embie will be a fighter. Like Teapot I have everything crossed for you.

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

I had to come check on you before I left, Fluffy! I can't wait to hear your little embie is back safely home in your tummy! :hugs:


----------



## scomar

early indicatios are 14 follies for me !!
xxxxx

good luck megg and fluffy


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, scomar!

I only managed to have 4 eggs retrieved. I feel like my heart's been ripped out. My crib was waiting on me when I got home, and I've never been more certain that I'll never get to use it. At least I don't have to worry about being overly hopeful, since I'm convinced this was all a huge mistake.


----------



## Helen76

Megg, I'm so so sorry. Huge :hugs::hugs: to you.

Don't give up all hope though, wait and see what the fertilisation report is like and then what the embryo quality is. That's was really matters, it really is quality and not quantity and you only need that one embryo.

Got everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Helen. I just can't fathom a positive ending now. :( Maybe if all 4 are good tomorrow then I can rest easier. But, today... I feel like all is lost.


----------



## fluffystar

Megg - helen is right. Its quality NOT quantity. Those 4 could be super dooper ones and even if they arent all great you only need one to stay strong. Thats what I am hoping seeing as its 1 day past EC and I just have the one left now. Dont tell yourself that its all over with 4, it really isnt.

Did they give you much feedback afterwards? I only know that my three came from the left side where the follies were 16, 19 and 22mm the day before triggering. I had a 16mm on the right side but nothing came of it. 

At the end of the day, there IS an egg destined to be fertilised by the single special sperm that is going to make your baby. It doesnt matter how many other eggs and sperm that are produced along the way, its the special ones that count.

Fingers crossed for your fertilisation report tomorrow xx


----------



## Wallie

Megg I agree with what the others have said. Try not to stress, you do only need the one. Hopefully it will be good news for you tomorrow and your mood/thinking will all change. I'm sending positive thoughts your way! :hugs:


----------



## teapot

OMG Megg, sorry you are so disappointed. What happened all the other follies? Did they say?

Try not to worry, four is still a good number. Fingers crossed for your 'Fantastic Four'.

Rest up tonight & get ready for embarkation of your precious embies. x


----------



## teapot

Scomar, that's great! Well done. Do you know when EC might be?


----------



## teapot

Helen - Any news? ...thinking of you


----------



## Mel S

Started IUI cycle on 1st November... Treatment on 13th BFP on 25th November. Now 5 weeks with first baby.


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

Hope your all well???

Haven't had a chance to catch up over last few days, but will be reading and replying after I have posted this update.

Well on day 7 of stimms went for scan, 25 follicles all together. But only 3 which were 12 m and the rest were even smaller :-( very gutted as at this stage on my last cycle was alot better :-( another scan on Friday and let's see what happens. They haven't increased my dose either so in limbo .

Anyway hope your all well and I will catch up on everyones news now 

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Megg - helen is right. Its quality NOT quantity. Those 4 could be super dooper ones and even if they arent all great you only need one to stay strong. Thats what I am hoping seeing as its 1 day past EC and I just have the one left now. Dont tell yourself that its all over with 4, it really isnt.
> 
> Did they give you much feedback afterwards? I only know that my three came from the left side where the follies were 16, 19 and 22mm the day before triggering. I had a 16mm on the right side but nothing came of it.
> 
> At the end of the day, there IS an egg destined to be fertilised by the single special sperm that is going to make your baby. It doesnt matter how many other eggs and sperm that are produced along the way, its the special ones that count.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your fertilisation report tomorrow xx

Deep down, I know that's true. I guess I just can't rest easy until I know what comes with the fertilization report. If most of them fertilize, I'll be okay with it. I'm just worried that none of them will even be mature or fertilize. That's the part that scares me.



teapot said:


> OMG Megg, sorry you are so disappointed. What happened all the other follies? Did they say?
> 
> Try not to worry, four is still a good number. Fingers crossed for your 'Fantastic Four'.
> 
> Rest up tonight & get ready for embarkation of your precious embies. x

His explanation doesn't cut it, in my opinion. He said he was "unable to get to some of the smaller ones"... Uhm... Out of 20??? But, whatever.



natp18 said:


> Hello lovely ladys
> 
> Hope your all well???
> 
> Haven't had a chance to catch up over last few days, but will be reading and replying after I have posted this update.
> 
> Well on day 7 of stimms went for scan, 25 follicles all together. But only 3 which were 12 m and the rest were even smaller :-( very gutted as at this stage on my last cycle was alot better :-( another scan on Friday and let's see what happens. They haven't increased my dose either so in limbo .
> 
> Anyway hope your all well and I will catch up on everyones news now
> 
> Hugs
> Nat x

Hoping they keep growing, Nat. Maybe more will catch up?


----------



## Blue12

So sorry to hear of the devastating news Megg. I know logistically you know that it is about quality and not quantity, but it doesn't change the shock that you are feeling right now. 

I remember my first cycle getting 24 retrieved and they were all garbage, and only 3 fertilized. I couldn't get over the shock, until someone on here told me not to give up on my little fighters.

So all I can say hun is believe in your little fighters. 

I will be praying for you and your eggs/embryos.

Millions of :hugs:

*Also this current cycle I had 25 follicles at my last scan before EC and they only retrieved 10 eggs.*

More :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I suppose less eggs than follies isn't so rare! If they're all good quality, I'll happily take what I got. I'm just worried they might not have been. Would they have told me today if they were mature or not? Or does that come with the fertilization report? 

Thanks, Blue!


----------



## Blue12

Maturity info comes with fertilization report. Praying for you hun. Sending tons of xo.


----------



## Megg33k

Damn! LOL I was hoping! Thank you! Morning can't come quickly enough!


----------



## Blue12

I am sure it is all you can think about right now. :hugs: I will be thinking about it and praying for you. xo


----------



## fluffystar

Fingers crossed for you this morning megg x


----------



## fluffystar

Well I havent had a call from the embryologist to say its all over so looks like I will make it to transfer at lunchtime today. I do hope this one is a fighter!


----------



## Blue12

Goodluck at transfer this morning fluffy!!! Yippy you will be pupo. xo

Goodluck today Megg with the fert report. xo

Praying for everyone here. xo


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Well I havent had a call from the embryologist to say its all over so looks like I will make it to transfer at lunchtime today. I do hope this one is a fighter!

Woohoo! No news is good news, indeed! I keep hearing stories of one lonely embie making 1 or sometimes 2 babies for someone! So, don't you give up... Not at all!!! :hugs: :dust:

Come home to us a PUPO Princess!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I got my call... Of the 4 eggs retrieved yesterday, 3 were mature, and ALL 3 FERTILIZED!!! :happydance:

Tentatively scheduled for Day 3 transfer at 1pm on Friday... I'll know around 10am on Friday if we're waiting until Day 5 instead!


----------



## fluffystar

Thats fantastic megg! So pleased for you. See- all that worrying for nothing x. 

afm - little embie safely inside. Even got a pic too. They said it is poor quality so it will have to be a fighter to make it through. If it does then I truly will believe in miracles!


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed! All of it for nothing!

Its so much safer in your tummy than out in the world though! I bet s/he is a fighter! I have hope for you and your embie!!! :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Hi Megg, I'm sneaking over from the October thread to say GREAT NEWS!!! :happydance: I'm so happy that your fertilization was excellent -- go little guys, go!


----------



## Wallie

Brilliant news Megg, I'm so pleased for you :hugs:

Fluffy, miracles do happen :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

lol, i too am gatecrashing with mercy! megg :happydance: am so pleased for you hun, that's fab news!!!! PUPO in 3 sleeps (or 5 ;))

fluffy - hope transfer went well today :)

x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I love the gatecrashing! I don't mind! :) I just hope they keep growing and growing and growing! 

Anyone else find it an odd feeling that you have "babies" growing outside of your body before transfer?


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm gatecrashing too!!!!!!

Well done Megg all 3 fertilised, that's fab news!

Good luck to everyone in the November thread x


----------



## teapot

WELL! What a difference a day makes...

Megg - Congratulations on being mummie to 3 little embies, hope they stay strong for you - you should be PUPO by the weekend! Amazing!

Fluffy - Congratulations on being PUPO, keep yourself nice & warm. All my bits are crossed as always. Miracles DO happen, your embie just didn't like being away from you & wanted to get back inside asap. He/She will be snuggling in as we speak...

Blue - how are you feeling chick? I bet you're nervous? You're next up for the big test aren't you (like you need a donkey like me reminding you) Hugs that it's a nice Christmas BFP for you. x

Natp - how are you? Best of luck for your 2nd scan tomorrow. Try not to worry about follie size at your 1st scan, it would be worse if they were all huge at that stage. Better that they grow steadily & smoothly & stim for an extra day or two if needed. I'm sure you'll see a nice change tomorrow. I think we started stims the same day? 

Helen - really hope you're ok Mrs & you've had good news/not bad. x

AFM, Day 9 of Stims today, can't quite believe I've only another 4 or 5 days of injections left (this cycle at least), they're part of my morning routine that won't be missed! It has really flown by... Feeling twinges in the ovary areas & quite a bloated tummy, nothing major in the side effects dept. thank God.

I've got my 1st scan since stims tomorrow morning. If I'm 'ripe for the picking', EC will be Monday. If not, it's another scan Monday & EC on Wed.

Christmas shopping tomorrow evening & putting my tree up hopefully on Sunday, so I can spend EC/ET week under the glow of fairylights!

Well girls, we're due a bunch of special Christmas messages, baubles crossed!

xx


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for your scan tomorrow, teapot! :)

I guess 'no news is good news' at this point... I've not gotten any phone call to tell me anything awful, so I'll assume all is as it should be?


----------



## fluffystar

Good luck tomorrow teapot x


----------



## fluffystar

Helen- I do hope you have some good news and hope you're doing ok x


----------



## fluffystar

Blue- finger crossed for you x


----------



## Helen76

Hey, thank you for thinking of me.

Today is my OTD but I started bleeding yesterday so I'm out :sad2:

I really don't want to go to the clinic to do the blood test but I know I have too. I'm going to get a CB Digi on the way home because I want to see if there is any trace of a chemical pregnancy like last time but I know there probably isn't.

Anyway I should be able to give you an update in a couple of hours.

This hasn't been a too successful thread so far but that has to change starting with Blue hopefully.

Report back later.

H xx


----------



## Helen76

Just a quick update. It was BFN as expected.


----------



## Blue12

Helen I am so so so so so sorry. xo 

Millions and millions of :hugs: right now. xo


----------



## Blue12

Megg if you end up having your transfer today - goodluck. xo


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea megg I've been stalking!! Lol got everything crossed for u!! I really truely hope and prey this is ur time!! So if they put 3 back is the a chance on triplets? (Sorry if I'm being a moron but don't no much about this) good luck again thinking about u xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm SO sorry, Helen! :hugs: Gutted for you! :cry:

No word on whether transfer is today yet. Should know in less than an hour.

jacks mummy - A chance? Yes. Likely? No. My chance of triplets should still be less than 5%.


----------



## fluffystar

Helen so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## teapot

Oh Helen, so sorry it didn't work. Hope the beta isn't too annoying for you chick. My thoughts are with you.
:hugs:


----------



## teapot

Back from the hosp after my stims scan. I have 5 follies on the right, 2 x 14 & 3 x 12. :thumbup:

They still couldn't see my left ovary with the dildocam, (despite almost shoving it up so hard I thought it would appear in my throat! OUCH!) so they were just going to ignore it altogether! :growlmad:
I asked was it worth doing a normal ultrasound & he said it might be a good idea (!!). It was really hard to find even with the pelvic scanner, but eventually it showed itself & there's at least another 2 on that side, size around 13. :thumbup:

So, 7 altogether plus couple of smaller ones/less than 10mm that they didn't bother with.

I've got another scan on Monday, poss EC Wed. or if they haven't grown enough, EC Friday. :shrug:

After all their digging around with the scan/probe thingy, I'm now spotting. Brilliant. 

Virtual hugs to you all. :hugs: Feeling quite 'tampered with' now. :sad1:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry that was so rough, teapot! :hugs:

I gave up and called the clinic. They just said I was "good to go at 1"... So, that's that... Its today. No clue how many or what quality. I guess I'll know when I get there. Must be something left to transfer though!


----------



## teapot

Megg33k said:


> Sorry that was so rough, teapot! :hugs:
> 
> I gave up and called the clinic. They just said I was "good to go at 1"... So, that's that... Its today. No clue how many or what quality. I guess I'll know when I get there. Must be something left to transfer though!

Just saw on the other thread you've got another couple of hours yet. Will you have all three if they're all there?
...still morning for you & it's already dark here! 

...I had to fill in the consent forms regarding the Egg Collection. WHY do they have to make it so scary? "it's rare, but this might happen" "& this is rare too, but we'd have to open you up to fix it" ..."sign here" Jesus help me!

Best of luck Megg & put your feet up later!! I catch up with you when I get home :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so rough, teapot! :hugs:
> 
> I gave up and called the clinic. They just said I was "good to go at 1"... So, that's that... Its today. No clue how many or what quality. I guess I'll know when I get there. Must be something left to transfer though!
> 
> Just saw on the other thread you've got another couple of hours yet. Will you have all three if they're all there?
> ...still morning for you & it's already dark here!
> 
> ...I had to fill in the consent forms regarding the Egg Collection. WHY do they have to make it so scary? "it's rare, but this might happen" "& this is rare too, but we'd have to open you up to fix it" ..."sign here" Jesus help me!
> 
> Best of luck Megg & put your feet up later!! I catch up with you when I get home :kiss:Click to expand...

Yes, if all 3 are available, I'm bringing them all home! The chance of triplets would still be VERY small... less than 5% probably. So, I'm willing to chance that in order to not leave 1 behind. Of course, if the doctor has a really good reason to not do all 3, then I'd listen. But, I'm planning on doing all 3 if I can.

Egg collection... I dunno... It actually kind of sucked. Not immediately, but I'm still not feeling 100% after it! :( Its all well worth it... but still not fantastic!


----------



## jacks mummy

Good luck for today megg hope you can have all 3 put back in! I'll prey for you! XxxX


----------



## fluffystar

Teapot- things are sounding good! Egg collection will come around before you know it.


----------



## fluffystar

Megg- I get so confused with the timing but hope it goes well if you havent gone already. How are you feeling now its a few days after egg collection? I feel a bit crap and have mild ohss and am quite uncomfortable. Whats the luck eh? 10% chance of getting it and wham thats what I get, though probably 10% chance of a bfp with my poor embie and I bet im in the other 90%!


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Megg- I get so confused with the timing but hope it goes well if you havent gone already. How are you feeling now its a few days after egg collection? I feel a bit crap and have mild ohss and am quite uncomfortable. Whats the luck eh? 10% chance of getting it and wham thats what I get, though probably 10% chance of a bfp with my poor embie and I bet im in the other 90%!

I don't know if I have mild OHSS, but I'm still pretty miserable! :( So, maybe I do. They haven't mentioned it to me. Hoping you make it into the good 10% too!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm a little drugged up on Valium! LOL But, I'm home. I had 2 put back, as the doctor said they were way too high quality to risk putting all 3. He was very nervous about the possibility of triplets if we'd done all of them. So, the 3rd will likely be frozen on Sunday. 

Here they are before being put back:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5250031950_eb7cdd53d9_z.jpg

And, this is them after (they're the white dots in the circles): 

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5243/5250031906_eca96de8aa_z.jpg


----------



## fluffystar

Megg thats great news! Seeing them on the screen is great isnt it? We have a small pic of ours too.


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww megg they are beautiful LOL its weird to see them like that, until I joined this site I didn't really no much about ivf. I really hope it works and you get a beautiful baby at the end (maybe 2) its good the doc said they were very strong tho. When will you find out if its worked or not? I'll keep preying for u! Well I'm ovulating today so if I get pregnant and so do u we will be very close together :haha: good luck again hun xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! Its amazing to see them!

I would just be a few days ahead of you, jacks mummy. About 3 days to be exact. I should know by Dec 22.


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news again Megg. I hope this is a Christmas to remember. :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Wallie! I hope so! I certainly hope that your next AF is the last you see for about a year!


----------



## Helen76

Well done Megg and Fluffy on being PUPO!! Everything is crossed for you both.

H xx


----------



## teapot

Congratulations Megg! Those pictures are AMAZING! They look perfect! Hope they snuggle in tight & you get to meet your little twins.

...Yoohoo, Blue - how are you? Thinking about you


----------



## Blue12

Hi everyone!!! Sorry I have not been updating on myself. It has been my hardest 2ww yet. If you want the full story on why it was so difficult you can read it in my journal. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/156938-blue-waiting-hoping-342.html

This morning I used a clearblue digital on (11dp3dt = 14dpo).

It said pregnant 1-2 weeks. 

I am excited because I have never seen this in my life but I do know that there are still many hurdles.
-	positive on the beta (with a high enough number)
-	beta numbers doubling appropriately
-	first scan showing a heart beat 
-	first scan showing not ectopic
-	then obviously many more hurdles in pregnancy

But I have at least made it one step further than I ever have in the journey so far.


----------



## Helen76

Blue that is just fantastic news, woo hoo!!! I'm on my phone so will type more later.

H xx


----------



## Wallie

Brilliant news. Congratulations again!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for sooo long but things have been a nightmare for me with things not going to plan and I lurked for a while but did not post.

I arrived in the UK on the 6th of Nov and expected to go back home on the 4th Dec latest but I am still here. When I went for my first baseline scan and bloods after down regging it showed that the drugs had not worked at all on my body and my cycle was cancelled. DH and I were devasted as we had fought all the way to get to this point and we had the added complication of having to travel to London for treatment. WE were given options of waiting until Feb/March next year or staying on longer and inducing my period a little quicker so we could start again.

We agreed for me to stay and I spoke with work and sorted everything out for me to have unpaid leave and DH had to fly home as we couldn't afford for us to both have no salary in December. I went on BCP 2 tablets a day for 9 days and then waited for AF. This time my scan and bloods were perfect and I started with Letrazole from day 1-5 and Gobnal F from day 2. I am now on day 11 and due for my final scan tomorrow before EC on Wednesday. I have 15 good sized follies and really hopeful. DH flies in on Tuesday afternoon to do his bit and then goes back 2 days later as really can't afford to be off work more. My Mum will be with me when ET takes place and then I fly home on Christmas Eve.

I have just been catching up on your progress and so pleased to see Megg and Fluffy PUPO and HUGE congrats to Blue on your BFP. 

I have everything crossed for all the ladies on here for more BFP's and promise that I will catch up on all your posts today.

Take care and wishing for you all to pregnant for Christmas :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

CONGRATULATIONS BLUE!!!! Thats fantastic, fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months.

Carol - Sorry that things have not been going to plan. Sometimes our bodies have a mind of their own dont they. It sounds like it is playing ball now so fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Blue12

Carol - sorry to hear you have had such a bumpy road. I will be praying for you for a happy ending. xo :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Sorry I have not been updating on myself. It has been my hardest 2ww yet. If you want the full story on why it was so difficult you can read it in my journal.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/156938-blue-waiting-hoping-342.html
> 
> This morning I used a clearblue digital on (11dp3dt = 14dpo).
> 
> It said pregnant 1-2 weeks.
> 
> I am excited because I have never seen this in my life but I do know that there are still many hurdles.
> -	positive on the beta (with a high enough number)
> -	beta numbers doubling appropriately
> -	first scan showing a heart beat
> -	first scan showing not ectopic
> -	then obviously many more hurdles in pregnancy
> 
> But I have at least made it one step further than I ever have in the journey so far.

:wohoo: OMG! CONGRATS!!!! :yipee: That's fantastic!!! :wohoo: I'll go read the story!



caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted for sooo long but things have been a nightmare for me with things not going to plan and I lurked for a while but did not post.
> 
> I arrived in the UK on the 6th of Nov and expected to go back home on the 4th Dec latest but I am still here. When I went for my first baseline scan and bloods after down regging it showed that the drugs had not worked at all on my body and my cycle was cancelled. DH and I were devasted as we had fought all the way to get to this point and we had the added complication of having to travel to London for treatment. WE were given options of waiting until Feb/March next year or staying on longer and inducing my period a little quicker so we could start again.
> 
> We agreed for me to stay and I spoke with work and sorted everything out for me to have unpaid leave and DH had to fly home as we couldn't afford for us to both have no salary in December. I went on BCP 2 tablets a day for 9 days and then waited for AF. This time my scan and bloods were perfect and I started with Letrazole from day 1-5 and Gobnal F from day 2. I am now on day 11 and due for my final scan tomorrow before EC on Wednesday. I have 15 good sized follies and really hopeful. DH flies in on Tuesday afternoon to do his bit and then goes back 2 days later as really can't afford to be off work more. My Mum will be with me when ET takes place and then I fly home on Christmas Eve.
> 
> I have just been catching up on your progress and so pleased to see Megg and Fluffy PUPO and HUGE congrats to Blue on your BFP.
> 
> I have everything crossed for all the ladies on here for more BFP's and promise that I will catch up on all your posts today.
> 
> Take care and wishing for you all to pregnant for Christmas :hugs:

Oh, man... You've been through it! :hugs: I'm SO sorry! But, at least you've gotten it sorted and are on the way to egg retrieval now! I'll update you on post 1!


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

Thanks for all your support and kind words:hugs:

I am getting ready to make my way into central London again to have my scan and acupuncture session. This should hopefully be my last scan before egg collection, if all is well then collection should take place on Wednesday if not it will be Friday. I have everything crossed for Wednesday as that will mean I will be able to fly home on the 24th if not then I will miss Christmas Day with my DH and his family.

I will of course update you when I get back later tonight.

Take care all and hope you have a great day :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you during your scan carole. I so hope its egg collection on wednesday so you are home in time for christmas x


----------



## teapot

:happydance: Oh My God, Blue!!! :happydance: Sooooo pleased for you. An actual BFP! Fantabulous you've jumped that particular hurdle & hope the blood tests all go the way they should - up up UP! 
Wishing you the most tightly snuggled embie/s you can imagine. x 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


....Just gone & read your story, You poor thing having to go through that. What a wonderful outcome. x


----------



## teapot

I had my 2nd stims scan today. Still 5 nice ones on the right & lining is perfect. Still couldn't see left ovary & I'm still sore from the scan on Friday so he didn't push too hard today. They're planning to go ahead assuming they won't get to it. 

Dr reckoned that once my body relaxes with the anaesthetic, they 'might' be able to see it & collect any that are there.

So, trigger is tonight (in about 15 mins) & EC Wednesday at 10am. So if they don't manage to get anything from the left side, hopefully 4 out of the 5 will be mature & fertilise - that's my goal for myself!
I definitely won't have enough to try for blasties (min 6), so if they make it to Saturday (please God) I'll be PUPO for the weekend!

Thank you girls for being my virtual rock whilst doing this. Only about 5 ppl know we're doing this, & even then, they don't get details, so it's wonderful to be able to write it on here.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> I had my 2nd stims scan today. Still 5 nice ones on the right & lining is perfect. Still couldn't see left ovary & I'm still sore from the scan on Friday so he didn't push too hard today. They're planning to go ahead assuming they won't get to it.
> 
> Dr reckoned that once my body relaxes with the anaesthetic, they 'might' be able to see it & collect any that are there.
> 
> So, trigger is tonight (in about 15 mins) & EC Wednesday at 10am. So if they don't manage to get anything from the left side, hopefully 4 out of the 5 will be mature & fertilise - that's my goal for myself!
> I definitely won't have enough to try for blasties (min 6), so if they make it to Saturday (please God) I'll be PUPO for the weekend!
> 
> Thank you girls for being my virtual rock whilst doing this. Only about 5 ppl know we're doing this, & even then, they don't get details, so it's wonderful to be able to write it on here.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Perhaps the minimum # is why they didn't try to take mine to blast? I wondered, because they said they were so good. I hope that's all that stood in their way! Food for thought!

I have high hopes that they'll actually end up with more than 5 eggs from you. I think once you're out, he'll be able to "hurt you" a bit more in order to get to the other ovary. My doc never got a good look at my left one really... but he was able to try and retrieve from it. I don't know which side my 4 eggs came from though. :shrug:


----------



## fluffystar

How did your trigger go teapot? Last injection woo hoo! Wednesday will be here so fast and im sure you will get more eggs x


----------



## teapot

fluffystar said:


> How did your trigger go teapot? Last injection woo hoo! Wednesday will be here so fast and im sure you will get more eggs x

Hey Fluffy, :flower:

Trigger all done!! It stung a little bit. It will be strange not to do injections in the morning! Got a warm hot water bottle on my tummy this last hour & going to take myself off to bed now... :sleep:

How are you feeling?


....When do I have to start the Progesterone pessaries? they didn't mention those today. :shrug:


----------



## Blue12

Yippy teapot!!! Trigger time and EC is very soon.

I started my progesterone on the evening of my EC. They will give you instructions after EC likely.

Sending tons of :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

My pessaries were to be started the day after the embryo transfer. They didn't want me putting anything up there that night due to risk of infection or some shite.


----------



## Blue12

Megg and Fluffy - the pupo princesses - I am thinking about you and sending tons of :dust:


----------



## caroleb73

Oh WOW Teapot we are having EC on the same day but you are slightly ahead of me as I am scheduled for 11.30.

I took the trigger last night and so happy that this is my last injection YAY.

Regarding progesterone my doc wants me to start taking it the evening of EC but I am sure your clinic will give you details when you go on Wednesday. It is all so exciting and I will be praying for us both to get our BFP's.

Really hoping your left ovary plays ball and allows the docs to collect all those follies, you may get the chance to go to blast stage yet.

Good luck and I look forward to hearing how it all goes for you:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Megg and Fluffy I am thinking of you in your TWW and wishing for those little embies to stick.


----------



## natp18

Blue12 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Sorry I have not been updating on myself. It has been my hardest 2ww yet. If you want the full story on why it was so difficult you can read it in my journal.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/156938-blue-waiting-hoping-342.html
> 
> This morning I used a clearblue digital on (11dp3dt = 14dpo).
> 
> It said pregnant 1-2 weeks.
> 
> I am excited because I have never seen this in my life but I do know that there are still many hurdles.
> -	positive on the beta (with a high enough number)
> -	beta numbers doubling appropriately
> -	first scan showing a heart beat
> -	first scan showing not ectopic
> -	then obviously many more hurdles in pregnancy
> 
> But I have at least made it one step further than I ever have in the journey so far.

Fab news hun I have everything crossed for a fab pregnancy yipeeee Well done sweet xx


----------



## natp18

teapot said:


> I had my 2nd stims scan today. Still 5 nice ones on the right & lining is perfect. Still couldn't see left ovary & I'm still sore from the scan on Friday so he didn't push too hard today. They're planning to go ahead assuming they won't get to it.
> 
> Dr reckoned that once my body relaxes with the anaesthetic, they 'might' be able to see it & collect any that are there.
> 
> So, trigger is tonight (in about 15 mins) & EC Wednesday at 10am. So if they don't manage to get anything from the left side, hopefully 4 out of the 5 will be mature & fertilise - that's my goal for myself!
> I definitely won't have enough to try for blasties (min 6), so if they make it to Saturday (please God) I'll be PUPO for the weekend!
> 
> Thank you girls for being my virtual rock whilst doing this. Only about 5 ppl know we're doing this, & even then, they don't get details, so it's wonderful to be able to write it on here.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope everything goes well tomoz hun, I am sure it will. Hope they get to both ovaries xxx


----------



## natp18

WELL DONE Megg and fluffy on being PUPO!!! so pleased for you both,gd luck with the dreaded 2ww xxxx

Helen how are things going with you sweet? Hope your ok x


----------



## natp18

Hello Everyone

I hope your all well as can be

I am in bed on my laptop feeling very sore,had my EC this morning and not feeling great due to pain. On the other hand I am very happy as they collected 14 EGGS which is fab as they only collected 6 last time :0)
So now i just have to wait for a call tomorrow for my fertilization report, I am praying that I have a better success rate than my last cycle. Last time out of the 6 only 2 embies made it....but now i have 14 eggs i am thinking i have better odds.
I must admit i feel alot worse off with this EC ,it took me a bit to come round and when I did I was very groggy and now iam sore and have some bleeding:0) never the less I am very greatful as I thought after Fridays scan and there not being as many follies I wouldnt have as many eggs

Anyway how is everyone?

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds great, Nat! I'm fine... just waiting! :)


----------



## fluffystar

Thats great nat! Goodness we will have 3 egg collections in 2 days by tomorrow with you, teapot and carol, things are picking up on this thread. Looking forward to all the updates x


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Natp!!! Will be praying for your fertilization tomorrow.

Goodluck to teapot and carol for their collections tomorrow.

Sticky :dust: to Megg and Fluffy.

Everyone else :hugs:


----------



## teapot

Hey Nat, hope you're feeling better now after EC. Good luck for your fertilisation report tomorrow.

Carol, it's me & you tomorrow babe! Hope you're not as nervous as me! Thinking of you Mrs - as I'm waking up, you'll be going in!

PUPO Princesses, hope you are well & not going crazy with the 1WW !!

hopefully catch up with you all tomorrow evening. x

...hope I feel ok tomorrow eve - wanted to go Christmas shopping with DH!!


----------



## teapot

Blue - when is your blood test chick?


----------



## Blue12

Technically it was supposed to be tomorrow - but I convinced them to let me go today - so I will get the results tomorrow. Todays blood is 16dpo (13dp3dt) and they said they want to see anything over 50, which I pretty much know to be true because the cb digital test sensitivity is 50. I am still a bit nervous though.


----------



## natp18

Blue12 said:


> Technically it was supposed to be tomorrow - but I convinced them to let me go today - so I will get the results tomorrow. Todays blood is 16dpo (13dp3dt) and they said they want to see anything over 50, which I pretty much know to be true because the cb digital test sensitivity is 50. I am still a bit nervous though.

Good luck Hun x


----------



## Helen76

Good luck for a sooper dooper BETA today Blue!!

H xx


----------



## natp18

Hello ladys

How are you all today?

So i am still feeling very sore after EC yesterday :-(
But on the up side I got a nice early phone call from the hospital....so they said I had 14 eggs but only 12 were suitable for icsi , out of the 12 , 8 fertilised  but sadly 4 didn't make it. But 8 is fab as I only got 2 last cycle. So I am now booked in for a day 3 transfer on Friday , not happy as I would like a day 5 but the clinic is closed on Sunday when it would be my day 5 :-(
But I am grateful and praying my embies keep growing 
I am very happy but nervous lol
Xxx


----------



## teapot

Well guys, I'm home from EC. Feel fine, just a bit achey.

Back of the class for me again. They only got TWO. There was no way of getting to my left ovary, so I guess there's a few eggs in there going to waste.
Really frigged off with that. All those drugs for f*ck all.

I know I shouldn't be cranky, 'cos 2 is better than zero. but the lady in the bed one side got 22 & the other side, 20. That was all I needed to hear when I was lying there feeling sorry for myself.

On the plus side, the doctor said they were beauties, so I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow.

Love to all..... I'll be back later. x


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm proud of you both! :)

I was fecked off at only getting 4, but ended up very happy with my embies. And, the good that came out of it was that I found tons of stories about people who only got 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5 eggs and went on to have singles and twinnies from it easily! So, don't be too upset, honey! But, I totally understand your frustration. The woman in the bed next to me... Well, she had loads of eggs, but her ovaries were positioned behind her uterus. So, he had to put the needle through the uterine wall every time he collected an egg, which meant that she had to wait several months to use ANY of her eggs while her uterus healed. :( So, it can always be worse!

Great job with 8 embies, Nat! I hope to be a big fan of day 3 transfers in about a week! LOL


----------



## caroleb73

Hi All

Teapot glad to hear you are feeling well and sorry the left ovary didn't want to play ball. 2 eggs is still fine though, wait until tomorrow they could be calling you to say that they are top grade embies:hugs:

Nat way to go with 8 embies, do you know when they will be putting them back? Hoping and parying that you both get your BFP's.

I have just come back from EC and like Teapot not too bad just a little sore and tired. They managed to get 13 eggs and DH spermies were all good so just the horrible wait for the call tomorrow morning to see how many fertilize. Hoping and praying that we all get a good result after all of this:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Carole! :hugs:


----------



## teapot

Brilliant news Carole, well done! Hope you've got your feet up like me!

Thanks for the kind words guys. Don't know what I'd do without you. (crack up probably!)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffystar

I have been itching to get on the computer today to see how you have all been doing!!!

Nat - Sorry that you are still sore x. 8 is a great number to have fertilised. I cant believe that your clinic is closed sunday to not be able to offer you a 5day transfer!!! I am sure that you will have some great ones though. How many areyou having put back?

Teapot - please dont beat yourself up! I only had 3 collected and with the support of the ladies on here managed to see the positive side. Remember, its the quality that counts at the end of the day. You could have 50 eggs and none of them be any good (I also think you would already look pregnant if you had 50 eggs as your abdomen would surely be huuuuuge!). Just wait for the fertilisation report tomorrow and we will all keep our fingers crossed that they both fertilise. If only one does, then that doesnt matter either - it obviously meant to be the one. Out of our 3, only one fertilised and so I had a day 2 transfer as there was no point in waiting. Keep those positive thoughts xx

Carol - Gald that you dont feel too bad after the egg collection. 13 - wow! its going to a lucky number for you im sure xx. Fingers crossed for a good fertilisation report tomorrow too.

Ladies - we are getting a step closer, keep calm, keep positive and rest well.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

ps. im in a positive mood so trying to make the most of it and share that love xx


----------



## Wallie

Oh my, I feel worried and a little sick reading about all you ladies, EC, awaiting ET and PUPO ladies. Loads and loads of luck ladies. I do hope you all get your :bfp:'s


----------



## Blue12

Teapot sorry to hear it wasn't what you hoped for. On my first cycle I was one of those people who got 24 but they were all terrible quality from the severe ohss. I will be praying for you. xo

Carol hope you are resting well and congrats on the eggs. xo

Natp praying for your little ones to fertilize. xo

Fluffy yippy for feeling PMA. xo

Megg hope you are holding out well during the 2ww. xo

AFM I got my first beta result - 16dpo (13dp3dt) - 240. Another beta tomorrow. xo


----------



## natp18

caroleb73 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Teapot glad to hear you are feeling well and sorry the left ovary didn't want to play ball. 2 eggs is still fine though, wait until tomorrow they could be calling you to say that they are top grade embies:hugs:
> 
> Nat way to go with 8 embies, do you know when they will be putting them back? Hoping and parying that you both get your BFP's.
> 
> I have just come back from EC and like Teapot not too bad just a little sore and tired. They managed to get 13 eggs and DH spermies were all good so just the horrible wait for the call tomorrow morning to see how many fertilize. Hoping and praying that we all get a good result after all of this:hugs:

Aw fab news Hun, can't wait to hear about your fertilisation report. I will have my fingers crossed Hun  exciting but nerve wracking times hey 

Hope your resting and the pain isn't to bad


----------



## natp18

teapot said:


> Well guys, I'm home from EC. Feel fine, just a bit achey.
> 
> Back of the class for me again. They only got TWO. There was no way of getting to my left ovary, so I guess there's a few eggs in there going to waste.
> Really frigged off with that. All those drugs for f*ck all.
> 
> I know I shouldn't be cranky, 'cos 2 is better than zero. but the lady in the bed one side got 22 & the other side, 20. That was all I needed to hear when I was lying there feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> On the plus side, the doctor said they were beauties, so I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow.
> 
> Love to all..... I'll be back later. x

Aw Hun big hugs

But you do only need one to get that bundle of joy. My first cycle we ended up with 2 embies and it was enough to get me preggers for a short time. I know how gutted you feel and I have got everything crossed for you Hun. Do they know why they can't get to one ovary?

Keep us updated sweet x


----------



## natp18

fluffystar said:


> I have been itching to get on the computer today to see how you have all been doing!!!
> 
> Nat - Sorry that you are still sore x. 8 is a great number to have fertilised. I cant believe that your clinic is closed sunday to not be able to offer you a 5day transfer!!! I am sure that you will have some great ones though. How many areyou having put back?
> 
> Teapot - please dont beat yourself up! I only had 3 collected and with the support of the ladies on here managed to see the positive side. Remember, its the quality that counts at the end of the day. You could have 50 eggs and none of them be any good (I also think you would already look pregnant if you had 50 eggs as your abdomen would surely be huuuuuge!). Just wait for the fertilisation report tomorrow and we will all keep our fingers crossed that they both fertilise. If only one does, then that doesnt matter either - it obviously meant to be the one. Out of our 3, only one fertilised and so I had a day 2 transfer as there was no point in waiting. Keep those positive thoughts xx
> 
> Carol - Gald that you dont feel too bad after the egg collection. 13 - wow! its going to a lucky number for you im sure xx. Fingers crossed for a good fertilisation report tomorrow too.
> 
> Ladies - we are getting a step closer, keep calm, keep positive and rest well.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> ps. im in a positive mood so trying to make the most of it and share that love xx

Hi Hun

I know I am gutted as I hear day 5 transfers are the best ! I just don't understand why they don't offer me a day 4 then as they are open on Saturday , I may call and ask tomorrow and also check up on my embies. I am having 2 put back in Hun 

How are you feeling? X


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Teapot sorry to hear it wasn't what you hoped for. On my first cycle I was one of those people who got 24 but they were all terrible quality from the severe ohss. I will be praying for you. xo
> 
> Carol hope you are resting well and congrats on the eggs. xo
> 
> Natp praying for your little ones to fertilize. xo
> 
> Fluffy yippy for feeling PMA. xo
> 
> Megg hope you are holding out well during the 2ww. xo
> 
> AFM I got my first beta result - 16dpo (13dp3dt) - 240. Another beta tomorrow. xo

Ooh! That makes my guess VERY close @ 225! :yipee: CONGRATS, preggo!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm holding up pretty well. But, I found out that my 3rd didn't make it to freezing quality. So, my triplets have lost their 3rd. I feel bad for leaving it behind now. But, the letter said not to believe it determines the outcome of my cycle and yada yada yada. I did fairly well with it, but it did spur a fit of tears where I begged my little blasties to keep growing and stay strong and please not to leave me. It was hard to find out that I have no backup plan at all and would have to start over.


----------



## Wallie

I'm praying Megg that you won't even have to think about starting over again.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Wallie. Its just staggering to know that there is no chance of a backup. :( I guess I'd rather it didn't freeze than didn't thaw though.


----------



## teapot

Good morning girls,

Embryologist just called & my eggies got jiggy last night - both fertilised! Yay! :yipee:

She said they'll only put one back & it's tomorrow morning, day 2. 

I'm a bit fed up at that. :brat: Feel bad for the one that won't get a chance. I'd been stupidly telling myself that as there was only two, they'd put both back. 

...How can I be emotionally attached to my little embies already? 

Blue!! Marvellous news on your beta, I'm really pleased for you honey. xx :wohoo::wohoo:

Megg - I hear ya on sending one to the freezer. It's a weird feeling isn't it. :hugs::hugs:

Natp - thanks for your message, my left ovary appears to be hiding behind/tangled up in bowel & other guts & is sitting quite high in my abdomen! 
They've only been able to see it on a pelvic scan, so it was too dangerous to try & get to it for EC - they would have pierced my womb or bowel or other stuff. Annoying.

Fluffy - lets hope our little singletons are stubborn little fighters. x

Wallie - not long now chick - thank's for your kind words.

Carole - hope you have good news today

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caroleb73

Blue that is great news on the beta YAY what a fab way to enter the festive season. Can't wait for you to have your first scan and see the heartbeat.

Megg sorry that your 3rd embie didn't make it but I am willing the 2 little ones inside to hang on tight and result in a BFP:hugs:

Teapot that is fantastic news on fertilization 100% success that has to be a good sign:hugs:

AFM the clinic just called to tell me that 7 of the 13 fertilized and they will be able to grade them tomorrow and then tell me if ET will take place day 3 or 5. Now hoping and praying for the little eggies to grow well in the next 24hrs.

Feeling a little sore still today so plan on taking it easy.

Take care and hoping and praying for good results for you all :hugs:


----------



## teapot

Yipee Carole! Lucky 7. Well done on such a lovely number.

Hope they grow big & strong over the next few days. xx


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> Good morning girls,
> 
> Embryologist just called & my eggies got jiggy last night - both fertilised! Yay! :yipee:
> 
> She said they'll only put one back & it's tomorrow morning, day 2.
> 
> I'm a bit fed up at that. :brat: Feel bad for the one that won't get a chance. I'd been stupidly telling myself that as there was only two, they'd put both back.
> 
> ...How can I be emotionally attached to my little embies already?
> 
> Blue!! Marvellous news on your beta, I'm really pleased for you honey. xx :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Megg - I hear ya on sending one to the freezer. It's a weird feeling isn't it. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Natp - thanks for your message, my left ovary appears to be hiding behind/tangled up in bowel & other guts & is sitting quite high in my abdomen!
> They've only been able to see it on a pelvic scan, so it was too dangerous to try & get to it for EC - they would have pierced my womb or bowel or other stuff. Annoying.
> 
> Fluffy - lets hope our little singletons are stubborn little fighters. x
> 
> Wallie - not long now chick - thank's for your kind words.
> 
> Carole - hope you have good news today
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I can't believe they won't let you have both! That's crazy! I hope the other freezes, honey! And, 100% fertilization is remarkable! :) So proud of your little embies!



caroleb73 said:


> Blue that is great news on the beta YAY what a fab way to enter the festive season. Can't wait for you to have your first scan and see the heartbeat.
> 
> Megg sorry that your 3rd embie didn't make it but I am willing the 2 little ones inside to hang on tight and result in a BFP:hugs:
> 
> Teapot that is fantastic news on fertilization 100% success that has to be a good sign:hugs:
> 
> AFM the clinic just called to tell me that 7 of the 13 fertilized and they will be able to grade them tomorrow and then tell me if ET will take place day 3 or 5. Now hoping and praying for the little eggies to grow well in the next 24hrs.
> 
> Feeling a little sore still today so plan on taking it easy.
> 
> Take care and hoping and praying for good results for you all :hugs:

I love the sound of 7! :) Fantastic news!


----------



## Blue12

I am so happy for everyone!!! Everything seems to be going so well right now.

Sending all my prayers your way. xo


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

So my egg transfer time has been changed to 2 pm tomorrow. Got another up date on my 8 embies....non have died but 2 of the 8 were slow growers at only 2 cells, one was on speed at 10 cells when it should only be 4 cells(they said that was not gd) never heard of a embie growing faster than it should , have any of you?
So there is another 5 embies that were doing fine. I am sick with nerves and praying they don't arrest on me, probably unlikely I will get any frosties but still praying for that too. Really excited to be able to take pics of my embies tomorrow. Still feeling sore and am not looking forward to being messed about down there lol :-(

Hope your all well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Blue!

Sorry you got put off, Nat! Growing too fast is abnormal, improper growth. They can't grow that fast in a healthy way. Hopefully the other 5 stay strong! FX'd!


----------



## fluffystar

Good luck for ET tomorrow teapot and nat. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Helen76

Hi, just wanted to wish you all luck, getting very close for all of you now and I hope that Santa brings you what you have always wanted!

H xx


----------



## Megg33k

Anyone who had transfer around the same time as me feeling anything? I'm officially "symptom spotting" just to pass the time and try to figure out a list of things to ignore in the future if I get bad news, or things to look for in the future if I get good news. I want to remember every moment of this as much as I can. So, I'm recording anything I can't ignore. I don't look for symptoms. I just record what I notice whilst trying to ignore the "normal" stuff that happens. But, its a reasonably long list, and I still feel like my cycles has probably failed. I think it really took me down a notch to find out my frosty didn't get to "freezing quality"... and now I'm worried that the others weren't good enough too. I wish they hadn't told me.


----------



## caroleb73

Nat I hope eveything goes well today for ET:hugs:

Megg I really hope that those embies are latched in tightly for you and my Mum never had any symptoms with any of us and she has had 5 kids. No morning sickness etc her bbs were the only thing to change and that didn't happen right away. You are still in with a chance so never give up hope:hugs:

AFM I have just come off the phone with the embryologist and my 7 embies have survived the night YAY.

The gradings are

2 are grade 1 top quality 4 cells
5 are grade 2 with 2 with 3 cells and 3 with 2 cells 

They have now cancelled the transfer tomorrow and will call me again tomorrow morning to say if it will be a day 4 or 5 transfer.

I am so relieved.

Sorry that I have to run but need to get ready for lunch with my sister and I haven't even showered yet as was scared to miss the call.

Will get back online this afternoon.

Take care all :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Goodluck today teapot and natp. :dust:

Congrats Carol on going to day 4 or 5.

Megg my other embies didn't make it to blast either hun. xo


----------



## fluffystar

Megg- im just trying not to think about it as I know my odds are so incredibly low and didnt even have any left to attempt to freeze. The only thing different for me though is a slightly upset tum! probably just nerves though!


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

I have just come out of my Embie transfer and had 2 x 8 cell embie put back in 
They told us we also had 2 embies that had stopped growing at 2 cells. As for the other 4 embies we won't know if they will freeze them until Monday, apparently they are all growing but some have some fragmentation 
So the 4 that are left are a 7 cell,9cell,10 cell,11 cell but all with fragmentation :-( 

Omg I am already playing mind games and being paranoid ...my test date is 30th December arghhh it's gonna be a long 2 weeks :-(
Anyway I am grateful with how it all went and I am hoping my 2 embies are liking there new environment lol.
I got a pic so will try and post after xxx

Anyway hoping everyone is ok and I am gonna go and catch up on everyones post now

Sending all the bast dust in the world

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## fluffystar

Nat - Thats great. They are now in the best place and you can start looking after them! Here is hoping that the next 2 weeks fly by. At least this time of year there is a lot to distract you!


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Goodluck today teapot and natp. :dust:
> 
> Congrats Carol on going to day 4 or 5.
> 
> Megg mine other embies didn't make it to blast either hun. xo

That actually makes me feel a lot better... as much as it saddens me that yours didn't make it either! Thank you for letting me know!!! :hugs:



fluffystar said:


> Megg- im just trying not to think about it as I know my odds are so incredibly low and didnt even have any left to attempt to freeze. The only thing different for me though is a slightly upset tum! probably just nerves though!

Let's hope it means something!! :)



natp18 said:


> Hello lovely ladys
> 
> I have just come out of my Embie transfer and had 2 x 8 cell embie put back in
> They told us we also had 2 embies that had stopped growing at 2 cells. As for the other 4 embies we won't know if they will freeze them until Monday, apparently they are all growing but some have some fragmentation
> So the 4 that are left are a 7 cell,9cell,10 cell,11 cell but all with fragmentation :-(
> 
> Omg I am already playing mind games and being paranoid ...my test date is 30th December arghhh it's gonna be a long 2 weeks :-(
> Anyway I am grateful with how it all went and I am hoping my 2 embies are liking there new environment lol.
> I got a pic so will try and post after xxx
> 
> Anyway hoping everyone is ok and I am gonna go and catch up on everyones post now
> 
> Sending all the bast dust in the world
> 
> Hugs
> Nat x

Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## roobie74

Megg33k said:


> Anyone who had transfer around the same time as me feeling anything? I'm officially "symptom spotting" just to pass the time and try to figure out a list of things to ignore in the future if I get bad news, or things to look for in the future if I get good news. I want to remember every moment of this as much as I can. So, I'm recording anything I can't ignore. I don't look for symptoms. I just record what I notice whilst trying to ignore the "normal" stuff that happens. But, its a reasonably long list, and I still feel like my cycles has probably failed. I think it really took me down a notch to find out my frosty didn't get to "freezing quality"... and now I'm worried that the others weren't good enough too. I wish they hadn't told me.

Sorry to butt in, but I've been lurking. Just wanted to let you know that my remaining embryos didn't make it but I got my BFP. I felt exactly the same as you, but remember the two you had put back are in their "natural habitat". Good Luck xx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck on ET when they call you for it, Carole!


----------



## roobie74

roobie74 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Anyone who had transfer around the same time as me feeling anything? I'm officially "symptom spotting" just to pass the time and try to figure out a list of things to ignore in the future if I get bad news, or things to look for in the future if I get good news. I want to remember every moment of this as much as I can. So, I'm recording anything I can't ignore. I don't look for symptoms. I just record what I notice whilst trying to ignore the "normal" stuff that happens. But, its a reasonably long list, and I still feel like my cycles has probably failed. I think it really took me down a notch to find out my frosty didn't get to "freezing quality"... and now I'm worried that the others weren't good enough too. I wish they hadn't told me.
> 
> Sorry to butt in, but I've been lurking. Just wanted to let you know that my remaining embryos didn't make it but I got my BFP. I felt exactly the same as you, but remember the two you had put back are in their "natural habitat". Good Luck xxClick to expand...

Forgot to say, didn't have any symptoms either xxx


----------



## fluffystar

Megg - are you holding out to OTD? 

This is driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have just been told to take a HPT on monday and they recommend using a clear blue but not digital. I dont even want to buy one unless AF hasnt turned up by sunday pm as I dont want to tempt fate. 

I was doing ok and felt calm until today as my hopes arent that high being that I feel nature has let me down gently by first not responding well to stimms and having only 4 likely follies, then only getting 3 eggs, then only one fertilising, then the remaining one not looking a promising quality. 

I have still been temping to see what effect IVF has and also to give me warning of AF. Today it went up and now it has stupidly got my hopes up and I feel foolish as the higher my expectations the harder I will fall when AF shows up. I can manage a soft bump so to speak but think im now making it worse for myself!!!!!! I just need to stop thinking. Full stop. Can you take a pill to make you do that?!?!?


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Roobie! So sorry about the loss of James! :hugs:

Fluffy - I know! Its killing me! You keep saying how I feel! I'm holding out, yes... Wednesday for me!


----------



## fluffystar

Megg33k said:


> Fluffy - I know! Its killing me! You keep saying how I feel! I'm holding out, yes... Wednesday for me!

Me too, not testing unles AF not here by OTD. Would rather see AF than BFN!!


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Fluffy - I know! Its killing me! You keep saying how I feel! I'm holding out, yes... Wednesday for me!
> 
> Me too, not testing unles AF not here by OTD. Would rather see AF than BFN!!Click to expand...

I think I'd rather see AF than a BFN too... but I don't have a choice. I have betas. They'll call and tell me. And, I'm terrified of falling apart! :cry:


----------



## teapot

Hi girls,

TEAPOT IS PUPO!

I had one little 2 day/4 cell embie put back this morning. Embryologist said it was top grade. It was absolutely out of the question to have both put in.

The 2nd one was a slower 3 cell. She said she'd keep culturing it for the afternoon to see if it made 4 cells & if it did, freeze it. Well the poor thing didn't make it :( So that's me without a back-up plan aswell...

Feels a bit surreal now, like the last 6 weeks haven't happened. Feel VERY protective of this little being inside me already! This is a strange process!!

Hope you are all well. I'l read back & have a catch up now. x


----------



## natp18

teapot said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> TEAPOT IS PUPO!
> 
> I had one little 2 day/4 cell embie put back this morning. Embryologist said it was top grade. It was absolutely out of the question to have both put in.
> 
> The 2nd one was a slower 3 cell. She said she'd keep culturing it for the afternoon to see if it made 4 cells & if it did, freeze it. Well the poor thing didn't make it :( So that's me without a back-up plan aswell...
> 
> Feels a bit surreal now, like the last 6 weeks haven't happened. Feel VERY protective of this little being inside me already! This is a strange process!!
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'l read back & have a catch up now. x

Hello teapot

Big congrats on being pupo  so happy Hun xx
I am kinda not holding out for any of mine to be frosties :-(
Which is very :-( as I am not in a financial position to try anytime soon...... Hopefully I won't need to worry about that 

And neither will you Hun 

How are you feeling now?
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on PUPO, teapot! :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Yay teapot! I believe we have a few pupo ladies now x


----------



## Megg33k

I believe there are 5 of us right now!


----------



## caroleb73

YAY teapot that is fantastic news, I am hoping and praying that they hold on tight and give you a BFP :hugs: 

Nat never give up hope this whole TTC journey is so unpredictable that you can never assume anything. Your embies might be ok to freeze but then again as you say you might not need to count on them as the transfer may work perfectly. Stay strong and keep believing that good things will happen for you.:hugs:

Megg hope you are doing ok, it must be really tough now as you are nearing the end of your TWW. I have everything crossed for you and want to hear great news from you next week:hugs:

AFM I am anxiously waiting for the call from the embryologist today, they say that they will call you by 12noon but if you don't hear then not to call them until 2pm. How crazy is that I am desperate to know if they all made it through the night again and if so what grade etc and when ET will take place. It is now 1.30 and I have tried to call them as couldn't wait any longer and the line is busy so I am guessing they are calling people now. Arrgh I hate this part. I will update you as soon as I hear.

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend.


----------



## caroleb73

Just had the call and 1 embie has not survived as it stopped developing but the other 6 are doing really well. I have 1 8 cells which they said that they cannot grade as it is starting to compact which is a really good sign.

So I am now booked in for ET on Monday at 2.30pm so we are going for blastocyst stage. I am so relieved and can't wait for them to be placed back in me.


----------



## fluffystar

Yay carole! You will join us pupo princesses on monday! Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Wallie

excellent news Carol, best of luck. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Carole! Woohoo!!!! :hugs: Good luck!!!

I'm holding up... last night was hard for some reason. But I've gotten a few pep talks... given myself a pep talk... and I"m okay today! I wish it was the 22nd already!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Megg the 22nd will be with you before you know it, not long now and I am willing for you to get that BFP:hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Well the fat lady has sung and its all over for me. AF here this morning. Im upset but not as gutted as I thought I might be. 

It has made me reassess things and I realise that though I think im ready, I understand why it didnt work. I have been ignoring some other things that have been niggling at me to do and until I have sorted that I dont think my baby will join me in this world. Babies are wise and I think this one is just waiting for the right time. It knew better than me that the timing was just not right yet.

Baby dust to all you pupo ladies and any that arent quite there yet. Will be keeping an eye on you xxx


----------



## Blue12

Oh fluffy I am so so sorry hun. xo Sending tons of :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

fluffystar said:


> Well the fat lady has sung and its all over for me. AF here this morning. Im upset but not as gutted as I thought I might be.
> 
> It has made me reassess things and I realise that though I think im ready, I understand why it didnt work. I have been ignoring some other things that have been niggling at me to do and until I have sorted that I dont think my baby will join me in this world. Babies are wise and I think this one is just waiting for the right time. It knew better than me that the timing was just not right yet.
> 
> Baby dust to all you pupo ladies and any that arent quite there yet. Will be keeping an eye on you xxx

I'm sorry AF got you Fluffy but I understand your thinking. I think that's why it's not happened for me too. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

fluffystar said:


> Well the fat lady has sung and its all over for me. AF here this morning. Im upset but not as gutted as I thought I might be.
> 
> It has made me reassess things and I realise that though I think im ready, I understand why it didnt work. I have been ignoring some other things that have been niggling at me to do and until I have sorted that I dont think my baby will join me in this world. Babies are wise and I think this one is just waiting for the right time. It knew better than me that the timing was just not right yet.
> 
> Baby dust to all you pupo ladies and any that arent quite there yet. Will be keeping an eye on you xxx

Oh, no! I hate that for you, Fluffy! I'm so sorry, sweetie! You're taking a very strong, philosophical approach though! I respect that! Just make sure to lean on us if you need support! :hugs:


----------



## scomar

Okay so i thought i would write with an update &#8211; i guess what will be will be and i cant really jinx things by telling you all about it.
I have 2 blasties on board &#8211; am not entirely sure how great they are ! i am sort of in denial about it all and wasn&#8217;t that keen to know.

The thing is ladies i feel TOTALLY normal. I had the blasties put back on Saturday around 11am and have been looking out for any signs of anything at all. Nothing out of the ordinarily at all. I just don&#8217;t feel like it&#8217;s worked, and i tend to rely on my gut. 

I dunno &#8211; Blue did you feel any different at all 2 days post transfer ?

I thought i might feel a little different just knowing they were there &#8211; but no nothing !

Had a fairly normal weekend, no bed rest for me &#8211; chilled out he day of transfer then went for dinner and then huge pub lunch the next day &#8211; no drinking of course.

This is so bloody hard !!

Sorry to be so quiet &#8211; i feel al bit selfish &#8211; but i just felt that i needed a bit of time to get my head around it all

I of course was thinking of you all, especially you ladies that didn&#8217;t get the BFP you wanted this cycle. I can only hope and pray it happens for you next time
xxx


----------



## Blue12

Scomar I went silent for a while too - this journey is very very hard. 

You had a day 5 transfer right so 2dp5dt=7dpo. On 7dpo the only things I had were a sore chest (probably due to hcg shot and progesterone) and I felt like crying thinking it wasn't going to work - that is it. 

I will be praying for you hun. xo


----------



## natp18

Feeling very upset sat at work,got a call this morning saying that my 4 remaining Embies stopped growing yesterday :-( so so gutted but I should of known better the clinic i am under is very strict on freezing embies ;-( so no frosties to fall back on..... I am gutted as I feel that was always gonna be a bit of hope if these iccle embies didnt stick. I cant see me being in a financial situation to ever afford treatment again :-(
I feel like the pressure has just landed on me all over again for these iccle embies to stick. I am sat here at my work computer just wanting to go home and cry.I always have a gut feeling what generally will happen and i just know that these 2 iccle embies are not gonna stay :-( trying to stay posative but its so hard 
I feel like my progestion suposatorys are not working too,they seem to be coming out omg sorry to much info i know sorry.....do any of you have the same issue with progestion sup?

sorry to rant I just feel rock bottom today and OH dosent really seem to get why I am upset ,this 2ww is really gonna kill me this time

hope your all as well as you can be

sending baby dust your way xxxx


----------



## scomar

hey hon, you just have to keep chin up as it may happen !
my RE said you can do the supposotaries rectally at night and vaginally in the morning if you are worrying about haing a poo shorty after using !! LOL !x
ps i am using cylogest


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, Nat! :( I hope you're wrong about the 2 on board, honey! :hugs: My suppositories don't come out themselves, but there is lots of fluid leakage after I use them. I think its the physical part melting away while the hormones are being absorbed.

My temp dropped so much this morning that I don't even want to put it on my chart. I started getting something more akin to AF cramps. My mother told me to stop being nervous, which spurred me sort of exploding at her and asking her how the hell she would propose I "stop being nervous"... like there's a bloody switch that I can flip! And, then she said that if I don't stop making everyone miserable that we can just call off Christmas. Cute... really. Now I'm making everyone miserable "because I yelled at her"! Well, stop trying to give me advice about things you don't f*cking understand! Then, she tries to tell me that being nervous will just make it less likely to work! I never wanted to hit someone so hard in my whole life.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Ha, Megg, I hear ya. My mom told me she doesn't want to hear about the "ivf thing" just "tell me if you get pregnant." NICE!


----------



## Blue12

Natp - praying for you lovely. xo The rest of my embies didn't make it to frosties and the ones they put back weren't even that great and they still made it so far. Don't give up hun as hard as it may seem. 

Megg - Ugh to your mom. I am so sorry that you had to even deal with that. Even the people closest to us (like our moms) don't have a clue what it is like to go through all of this (physically and emotionally). I hope she smartens up. xo 

On our first cycle my dh kept telling me that if I felt negative it would affect the cycle and it made me so angry. This cycle whenever I felt negative he just reassured me that he understood how scared I was but that we would survive no matter what the outcome was. 

Praying for everyone.


----------



## scomar

when did your _very _sore boobs start blue? or did that never kick in for you ?
i get sore boobs every month, always have - but never have those horifically sore ones that the bfp girls talk of
??


----------



## teapot

fluffystar said:


> Well the fat lady has sung and its all over for me. AF here this morning. Im upset but not as gutted as I thought I might be.
> 
> It has made me reassess things and I realise that though I think im ready, I understand why it didnt work. I have been ignoring some other things that have been niggling at me to do and until I have sorted that I dont think my baby will join me in this world. Babies are wise and I think this one is just waiting for the right time. It knew better than me that the timing was just not right yet.
> 
> Baby dust to all you pupo ladies and any that arent quite there yet. Will be keeping an eye on you xxx

Fluffy, so sorry it didn't work out, totally understand what you're saying & good on you for being so pragmatic. Your words will ring true for many of us me thinks. xx

Many hugs to you & hope you get all the things that are bothering you sorted out real soon. x


----------



## Blue12

scomar said:


> when did your _very _sore boobs start blue? or did that never kick in for you ?
> i get sore boobs every month, always have - but never have those horifically sore ones that the bfp girls talk of
> ??

I get sore boobs every month too scomar (at ov and all the way to af). 

This cycle this is how it went.

4dpo - sore chest
5dpo - sore chest 
6dpo - very sore chest
7dpo - very sore chest
8dpo - very sore chest

9dpo - and up until now - much less sore chest (sore in the evening) (almost not even sore in the morning)


----------



## Wallie

MySillyGirls said:


> Ha, Megg, I hear ya. My mom told me she doesn't want to hear about the "ivf thing" just "tell me if you get pregnant." NICE!

Oh my gosh, that is so harsh coming from your mother. I can't believe that...:wacko:


----------



## teapot

scomar said:


> when did your _very _sore boobs start blue? or did that never kick in for you ?
> i get sore boobs every month, always have - but never have those horifically sore ones that the bfp girls talk of
> ??

Hey Scomar, 
Nice to see you stick your head round the door. Don't worry about being quiet, I don't feel like Ive got much to say either, just kind of waiting around.

Congrats on being PUPO. re the boobs thing - mine have been sore since about "5 mins" after I shoved the first cyclogest pessay in! & have been constantly tender - it's a classic side effect of the pessaries tho.

Do you plan to test early? or when is your OTD?


----------



## scomar

am meant to test on the 27th - obviously if i get AF first i wont - but i dont plan to test before then - quite easy for me as we'll have crimbo then boxing day at my buddies house so although it'll be on my mind it wont be at the forefront
i'll be too busy stuffing my face full of stuffing and turkey - literally cant wait as all i can do is eat at the moment !!

thanks blue, i seem to spend my life on "boob watch" !! 

i guess am waiting for something "extraordinary" to happen to me and so far NADA !!!!


----------



## teapot

natp18 said:


> I feel like my progestion suposatorys are not working too,they seem to be coming out omg sorry to much info i know sorry.....do any of you have the same issue with progestion sup?
> 
> sorry to rant I just feel rock bottom today and OH dosent really seem to get why I am upset ,this 2ww is really gonna kill me this time

Hey Nat,

Hope your feeling better now. Sorry that none made it to freeze - we've been a terrible thread for frosties - am I right thinking that none of us got any?

If you are putting the pessaries 'in the front', there will be a waxy/oily discharge - it's the carrier/base thats left over once your body absorbs the progesterone.
I started using them that way until a friend recommended the back door as much easier & much less messy. It's definitely better, although could be complicated regards when is 'safe' to poo!! TMI 
...I tend to put the morning one in a bit later to allow for that!

Try not to worry about the two that were put back. The best place for your embies to develop is inside you, so there's no reason to assume they won't make it. Once they're in, it's down to lady luck, but the odds are slightly more FOR than Against. So, be good to yourself, do lots of your favourite things & the 2ww will fly.
x


----------



## scomar

oh by the way ladies i got no frosties !!!


----------



## teapot

Megg - Wednesday is creeping up now, hope you aren't tearing your hair out & you are feeling good.
Sorry your mum has been insensitive, sometimes those who love us just don't know what to say to help & end up putting their foot in it, when all they want to do is protect us. She's probably stressing massively on your behalf, but no-one will ever understand this craic unless they're been there. xxxx Hopefully you'll have the best gift ever on Wednesday & a hugely happy Christmas!

AFM, I'm only 3dp/2dt, so today it should have turned into a little blastie. I don't really 'feel' anything, apart from tender boobs due to the pessaries. I don't even feel like I'm on a 2ww from IVF!! 
When my embie was in a dish 10 miles away, I felt ridiculously protective of it. Now that it's back in me, I haven't worried about it at all.

I was very angry with DH yesterday - he got drunk & said a few mean things - he kinda turns into his mother when he has a few drinks & she's a total witch!
...does progesterone make you extra cranky??

Virtual hugs to all. xxx


----------



## teapot

Oh yeah, I've put on about 4lb since I started DR - feels more like 2 stone! 

Anyone else feeling porky?


----------



## scomar

oh my god SO porky.
Am currently watching jamie olivers xmas show and literally salivating
keep eating wedges of brie on biscuits and had sausage and mash for dinner.
it snowing outside and being xmas doesnt help !

am the same as you teapot i thought it would be a different 2WW after IVF but its exactly the same !!!


----------



## scomar

DH still not back from curry and drinks. rather dreading him giving me this injection ! bloody men


----------



## Blue12

scomar said:


> am meant to test on the 27th - obviously if i get AF first i wont - but i dont plan to test before then - quite easy for me as we'll have crimbo then boxing day at my buddies house so although it'll be on my mind it wont be at the forefront
> i'll be too busy stuffing my face full of stuffing and turkey - literally cant wait as all i can do is eat at the moment !!
> 
> thanks blue, i seem to spend my life on "boob watch" !!
> 
> i guess am waiting for something "extraordinary" to happen to me and so far NADA !!!!

:rofl: I am still on "boob watch"


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I cheated the system! I went straight to the hospital lab and got my results! p:

I'M PREGNANT!!! Beta = 95!!!

Pics under spoiler!

Spoiler
Its so much darker now that its dry. That was after less than 1 minute!!!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5278107749_c63c28d332.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5241/5278107663_e4fd807b13_z.jpg

I really didn't think it had worked! I swear! I'm so happy I could die! Let my mom be insensitive... Who cares now? LOL


----------



## Blue12

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

As soon as I saw the title of the thread 4 BFP - I knew you had it!!!!!!!

And what an awesome beta number Megg - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How many dpo are you today? Edit I am an idiot because it says in your siggy!

My beta was 240 at 16dpo - so very similar!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> As soon as I saw the title of the thread 4 BFP - I knew you had it!!!!!!!
> 
> And what an awesome beta number Megg - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How many dpo are you today? Edit I am an idiot because it says in your siggy!
> 
> My beta was 240 at 16dpo - so very similar!!!!!!!

Yay! I love that they're similar! Yes, 13.. or 10dp3dt! I really thought it had failed! I swear!


----------



## scomar

fucking amazing is all i can say
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blue12

Megg are you going to let your mom know tonight?!?!??!

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Megg are you going to let your mom know tonight?!?!??!
> 
> :hugs:

She was the first person I called! LOL I told her I was sorry for yelling, but it wasn't my fault... The baby made me do it! She was like, "Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!" It was cute! She cried!


----------



## Blue12

Awe that is so cute. It makes me want to :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Awe that is so cute. It makes me want to :cry:

I know! It made me :cry: too! I went into hysterics when I saw the # on the paper! I totally flipped out! Just sobbing... I couldn't believe my eyes. I really thought it was going to be negative, and I'd accepted that!


----------



## natp18

Megg

Big congrats xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Wallie said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Ha, Megg, I hear ya. My mom told me she doesn't want to hear about the "ivf thing" just "tell me if you get pregnant." NICE!
> 
> Oh my gosh, that is so harsh coming from your mother. I can't believe that...:wacko:Click to expand...

My mother and I are not close at all. Mainly due to the fact that she is unbelievably insensitive.


----------



## caroleb73

Wohoo Megg HUGE congrats that is amazing news. Another BFP for this thread. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead:hugs:

AFM I have just got back from my ET in London and I am now officially PUPO with 2 blastocysts on board YAY. They said that they were top quality and that I have 3 others that were developing a little slower so they want to leave them overnight and see how they do, if they are looking good tomorrow then we will freeze. 

So now I have everything crossed until I can test on the 29th and hope and pray that it works.

I am off to bed now as completely shattered (very long day with travelling 5 hours) but will be back online tomorrow to catch up on all your news.

Take care:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Congrats, Meg! That is amazing!


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds great, Carole! Congrats on PUPO!

Where are you currently at, MSG? Any movement on your cycle? I lost track!


----------



## Megg33k

Double post!


----------



## scomar

megg, can you do us girls that are waiting a favour ? list your symptoms for each DPO.
Am currently 8DPO and nothing, nada apart from AF cramps.
And really am convinced these ARE AF cramps and not implantation as no spotting etc.

did you have spotting?
cramps?
thanks meggles
x


----------



## Megg33k

Yes ma'am! I'll go get the list now!


----------



## scomar

thanks - you're a doll
x


----------



## Megg33k

Dec 14 - 4dp3dt - 3+0 - 7dpo
VERY emotional/weepy
falling asleep sitting up
boobs seem extra more sore than normal
twinges/cramps
vivid dreams
feeling like its over
feeling "off" (sort of warm when I shouldn't be with an uneasy tummy)

Dec 15 - 5dp3dt - 3+1 - 8dpo
still very emotional/weepy
boobs still seem sorer than before
sleeplessness (I really can't sleep more than 5.5 hours at night)
fatigue (but have to nap in the day for long periods of time)
bloody snot
funny taste in mouth
twinges/cramps
temp elevated (will explain)
"bottomless pit"
gassy

Dec 16 - 6dp3dt - 3+2 - 9dpo
acid reflux (5am-ish)
somewhat emotional/weepy (less though)
boobs sore (less though)
only slight fatigue (napped but only briefly)
congested
bloody snot
twinges
temp elevated
lower back pain (off and on)
shooting pains in the girly bits (off and on)
"bottomless pit"
increased frequency of bowel movements
increased CM (some sort of creamy, some sort of stretchy)
sweating in winter
tender lower abdomen (off and on)
itchiness?
PIMPLE!!! :growlmad:
gagged at smell of (presumably dirty) mop water (knew it smelled bad, but didn't expect to gag)

Dec 17 - 7dp3dt - 3+3 - 10dpo
somewhat emotional/weepy (like yesterday)
boobs sore (like yesterday)
fatigue (slept 8 hours and still napped for 2 hours)
feel like I'm getting a cold
congested
bloody snot
twinges/cramps
lower back pain (off and on)
shooting pains in the girly bits (off and on)
"bottomless pit"
stretchy CM (off and on)
tender lower abdomen (off and on)
vivid dreams (both during the night and during my nap)
specific: sex dream, possibly including orgasm while sleeping :shock:

Dec 18 - 8dp3dt - 3+4 - 11dpo
somewhat emotional/weepy (like yesterday)
boobs sore (like yesterday)
fatigue (slept 8 hours, napped, and still tired at 11pm)
feel "off"... like I might be coming down with something (but only for a few hours in the evening)
food aversion (but only for a few hours in the evening)
bloody snot (only sometimes)
CRAMPS!!! (All freakin' day!!!)
"bottomless pit" (but not as much)
stretchy CM (off and on)
terrible gas pains
vivid dreams (both during the night and during my nap)
increased sex drive (very unhappy I'm not allowed)

Dec 19 - 9dp3dt - 3+5 - 12dpo
VERY moody/irritable
boobs sore (maybe more than yesterday)
fatigue (slept 6 hours, napped for several hours, and still tired all evening)
feel "off"... like I might be coming down with something (but only for a few hours in the evening)
food aversion (but only for a few hours in the evening)
twinges
stretchy CM (not much)
gassy
vivid dreams (both during the night and during my nap)

I didn't really do yesterday... but I will quick... 

Dec 20 - 10dp3dt - 3+6 - 13dpo - BFP w/ betas = 95
*VERY* moody/irritable
boobs sore (maybe more than yesterday)
twinges/cramps (AF-like in the morning)
TONS OF CM
gassy
vivid dreams
acid reflux
increased sex drive
headache (off and on)

Dec 21 - 11dp3dt - 4+0 - 14dpo - BFP remains :haha:
boobs sore
twinges
TONS OF CM
vivid dreams
different sleeping pattern
headache (off and on)
CONGESTED

I can't say there's a lot going on that I feel...


----------



## scomar

Thanks for doing that mate, am SO glad you didnt spot. i seem to have it in my head that if there is no implantation spotting you cant be preggers ! silly i know

when you say sore boobs is it if you push or squeeze them?

or are they literally sore as you sit typing at the computer ? ie throbbing without touchng them ?

I have had no CM at all to date.....


----------



## natp18

Ta for that Megg... xxx


----------



## Megg33k

They only hurt when I push/squeeze them most of the time. I'll get a throb here and there, but not often at all. I think they're less sore now than they were other days before the BFP!

I could add a touch of nausea to the list today... after I ate. Not strong, but I felt more "well" before the food! LOL


----------



## scomar

Megg33k said:


> They only hurt when I push/squeeze them most of the time. I'll get a throb here and there, but not often at all. I think they're less sore now than they were other days before the BFP!
> 
> I could add a touch of nausea to the list today... after I ate. Not strong, but I felt more "well" before the food! LOL

I am praying for CM !!!!
hope it starts up tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

I noticed tiny bits of it for a while... but it wasn't until yesterday that I was like.... WHOA! It was after I took my FRER actually, and it was like... (TMI) a glob... yellowish clear! :sick: So gross.

I could definitely add nausea today... and shooty pains in the girly bits.

Another thing I had but didn't know if it counted was foot cramps 3-4 days in a row. :shrug:


----------



## Blue12

I hace the shooting pains in the girly bits too - but I havent had any excess cm - just minimal leakage from the suppositories. xo 

:dust: to all the pupo ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't have tons of CM until I wipe... and then its ridiculous! Even putting in the suppository (since I have Kevin do it so it gets all the way up there), I said I didn't think he'd have friction issues... and he was like... "Jesus, you weren't kidding!" He looked sort of horrified! LOL Oh, gee... thanks! :wacko:


----------



## teapot

Megg!!!!

:wohoo: O :wohoo: M :wohoo: G :wohoo:

I knew you'd come good, when they were so good looking on your picture!

Congratulations my dear. xxx

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations again Megg. Blinkin' brilliant news. 

Carol, best of luck with being PUPO, sounds like you've got two really good embies on board there.

Britt - brilliant news on scan, congratulations!


----------



## teapot

Carole - cograts on joining the PUPO club - hope they dig in deep & stick like glue! x

Scomar - hope you are doing ok - sounds like you're stressing a bit. Hang in there. x

...Megg, thanks for posting your symptom spotting. I've had blood in my bogies the last couple of days. I thought it was strange, but at the same time ignored it/thought maybe I was coming down with a cold.

I'll be the equivalent of 7dpo tomorrow (5dp2dt), had some little pinprick twinges today, but I couldn't say I've never had similar with AF. Too early yet really to be implantation. Minor amounts of CM, boobs feel heavy (they have since EC) & tender when prodded.

Hope you other girls are keeping well. I'll have a read back & catch up. x


----------



## Blue12

teapot said:


> Carole - cograts on joining the PUPO club - hope they dig in deep & stick like glue! x
> 
> Scomar - hope you are doing ok - sounds like you're stressing a bit. Hang in there. x
> 
> ...Megg, thanks for posting your symptom spotting. *I've had blood in my bogies the last couple of days. * I thought it was strange, but at the same time ignored it/thought maybe I was coming down with a cold.
> 
> I'll be the equivalent of 7dpo tomorrow (5dp2dt), had some little pinprick twinges today, but I couldn't say I've never had similar with AF. Too early yet really to be implantation. Minor amounts of CM, boobs feel heavy (they have since EC) & tender when prodded.
> 
> Hope you other girls are keeping well. I'll have a read back & catch up. x

This is great hun - I had this too and just figured it was a cold - mine started very early too like 6dpo. Praying for you. xo


----------



## Blue12

Praying for all of you pupo ladies. You are in my thoughts daily. xo


----------



## caroleb73

Just popping by to say just called the airline and they have confirmed that I will fly home tomorrow YAY. I am so excited and can't wait to get back to my own home, as much as I love my Mum and little Sis you can't beat your own home.

I hope to get back online Christmas Eve but if I don't then I wish you all a fantastic Christmas and I have everything crossed to hear about loads of BFP's very soon:hugs:


----------



## natp18

Omg I am freaking out full of A cold/flu can't stop coughing :-( which pulls in my lady area, down there I am coughing that hard. My other half went to pharmacy and they said I shouldn't take anything with my current situation.....:-(

Hope your all well
Hugs and thinking of u all xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Its awful to not be able to take anything! :hugs:

Yay for your flight!

My clinic made my pregnancy official! Scan in "about 2 weeks"!


----------



## scomar

ahhh hope you feel better soon Nat
Well, I think am going offline now for a week or so ! heading up to my parents for Christmas and going to put TTC right to the back of my mind and concentrate on turkey and stuffing and pigs in blankets instead !

so, just to let you know you are all in my thoughts, i wish you a very merry christmas and all that you wish for in 2011.
Big hugs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Blue12

Scomar - praying you get your xmas wishes. xo


----------



## Megg33k

scomar said:


> ahhh hope you feel better soon Nat
> Well, I think am going offline now for a week or so ! heading up to my parents for Christmas and going to put TTC right to the back of my mind and concentrate on turkey and stuffing and pigs in blankets instead !
> 
> so, just to let you know you are all in my thoughts, i wish you a very merry christmas and all that you wish for in 2011.
> Big hugs
> xxxxxxxx

I hope you come back with the best Christmas present EVER! I have total faith that you will! Thinking of you!


----------



## scomar

Okay so i didn&#8217;t go away for long did i !! well the reality is i&#8217;m going stir bloody crazy. Spent most of my day googling AF cramps at 10DPO to try and make myself feel better but i can tell she is SO on her way. Am confused, upset and right now am thinking i can&#8217;t take much more of this. I feel like time is literally limping along and i keep googling if 10 DPO is too early to pee on a stick ?!?! my doctor has advised i wait until 14 DPO, not only does that seem like an eternity but i also reckon AF will come before then.
All of a sudden how shit i am going to feel has become a distinct reality.
Feeling utter shite ladies and wish these f*cking cramps would go away. Oh and NO creamy CM for me either &#8211; 
When is the big man up there going to give me a bloody break &#8211; i feel totally sick to the teeth of TTC.
Feel like giving up and accepting a childless life as its too much to keep torturing myself like this each month.
Okay rant over
x


----------



## scomar

ps right now i just want to get really drunk and its the last thing i can do !
guess i will have to stuff my face with comfort food instead then i'll be fat and barron
aGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Blue12

:hugs: I still don't have extra cm and I still have some cramps on and off.

Praying for you. xo Comfort food always works. xo


----------



## Megg33k

Never got much in the way of creamy CM... and I still have cramps! I also decided that it was over and my life sucked and would forever. It seems that's a good sign. The people who don't think it failed seem to be the ones who get the bad news. Keeping thinking it didn't work... right up until your BFP!


----------



## scomar

Thanks girls, i dont know what i'd do without you all some days - no one else really "gets it",
i just had a yummy chinese and about to sit down to an old classic "brewsters millions" and some hagen das - what could be better than that.

thanks again everyone, its great to have support just a mouse click away
xx


----------



## Megg33k

You sound preggo to me! Chinese and Hagen Das? PERFECT!

I know what you mean about no one "getting it"... It SO true! 

I can't say that this actually helped (in fact, its impossible), but I talked to my embies a lot. I would randomly put my hand on my tummy (as I decided that they could only "hear me" if I did... I'm crazy) and just talk to them about how I was proud of them for growing and sticking and how much we loved them and wanted to meet them! I talked about the stuff we'd bought for them already... Yes, I tried to bribe them! I know its probably silly and there's no way it could make a difference... but it made me feel better... and I think I've convinced myself that it helped somehow! LOL


----------



## teapot

Hey girls,

Hope you are all having a Happy Christmas. Had a lovely day yesterday with all the family around.
I'm 9dp2dt today & really feel 'nothing'. I had a lot of sore twinges on Thu & Fri, but read somewhere that it's probably my ovaries trying to recover. Nothing since then, No CM, slightly sore/fuller boobs, but thats the Progesterone isn't it. 
Going to see my crazy in-laws tomorrow, who smoke like chimneys (great). Got a wedding in a few days too - I can't even get steamed up & drown my sorrows 'cos I've a lot of driving to do the next day.

Scomar - same as you, wondering if it's worth a test tomorrow - will be equiv of 12dpo. My OTD isn't until Friday!! that's 16DPO - I suppose it's to save the cost of a test, 'cos AF would show by then. I had told myself I'd test on Wed (14DPO) but not sure if I want to wait that long... Have you done one?

Do you reckon the trigger shot would be gone out of my system by now? I only had 5000 puregon - a lot of ppl seem to have 10000?

Teapot. x


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

Been thinking of you all over crimbo and hoping by next Xmas you will have Xmas with your babys 

It's been so terrible I have had flu and have been on antibiotics, at the emergency docs Xmas eve. The coughing and the shortness of breath has been terrible. Still feeling like pants. I had to go to the cemetry Xmas day to put a teddy on my daughters grave, the cold weather and the journey really took it out of me :-(
Then to top it off I checked my lack of cervical mucus which was horrible green with streaks of red blood in it :-(
So I am now thinking it's over and AF will soon show :-( can't see it being implant bleeding this late in the process. I am now 9dpt3dt I think.
So wanting to do a hpt but know it will be negative as there is no way embryos could survive being in me whilst being this ill :-(
Anyway that's my waffle , I am gonna read and reply to posts now

Hope your all well
Baby dust to you allx


----------



## Megg33k

5000 would definitely be gone by now, teapot... yes... I think you're safe to test, honey! I could have easily gotten a BFP at even 10dpo, I think. I didn't test that early... but my line at 13dpo was strong enough that it would surely have shown up at least 3 days before... maybe 4 days! I would have had a much happier weekend if I'd tested!!!

Your embryos could TOTALLY survive, Nat! In fact, you sometimes have a better chance when you're sick. Your body is so busy fighting the illness that it ignores what's going on in your uterus and makes it easier for the embies to implant. That's why I'm on the steroids... compromised immune system is good for getting pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey 

Sorry I have been offline for a few days but things have been crazy since flying back home. We have family staying with us and it has been driving me mad, I know that sounds mean but I have just spent so much time away from DH whilst having IVF in London that I can't wait for us to be alone.

Nat and Scomar I am really hoping for BFP's for you both and Nat I hope you feel better soon:hugs:

AFM I am not supposed to test until the 29th as that will be 14 dp EC but I have an awful feeling that AF is on her way. Nothing really major to go on but just a sense that she is about to appear. I really hope I am wrong as can't see us being able to try again till second half of 2011 as I would need to get a month off work to travel to London for treatment again. I am 38 in May so my clock is ticking louder each day.

Do you think if I test with a HPT tomorrow morning with FMU that it would be acurate?


----------



## Megg33k

I would say so, Carole! I can't imagine it would be too soon... only a day early! I felt like my cycle was a failure and it was all over... but it wasn't! So, keep your head up. That seems like a good symptom!


----------



## natp18

Advice please very much needed because I am all confused and can't think straight.

I had my embryo transfer on Friday 17th December . I had a day 3 transfer so how many days post transfer am I now and when do you think I could test knowing it won't be a false reading from The hcg shot ?????

I would love any feed back as I am confused lol
Hope your all well and I am chucking baby dust all over you all

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Blue12

Hi Natp,

You are 10dp3dt = 13dpo. This is the date that I tested both of my ivf cycles. I tested in the evening of 13dpo. It wouldn't be false at this point because it has been 15 days since the hcg shot. xo

Sending you millions of :hugs: and prayers. xo


----------



## Megg33k

Blue is totally right! I can't say it any better than she has! FX'd for your BFP!


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely Ladys

I am sat in shock not wanting to say something incase it all goes wrong again. I have 2 first step early response tests , one last night and one this morning both come up with posative very dark lines.
These tests allow you to test 6 days early before period is due dunno if you have heard of them? Not sure how reliable they are. So waiting for OH to rise from his pit lol to get me a clear blue . ... 
I am really convinced I am not preggers as it dosent feel like before at all and I had alot of blood in cervical mucus :-( last night..

I know your all probably thinking I should be happier but I just don't believe it,,,so will hold off announcing until a clear blue confirms it 

Big thanks for your replys, i just couldn't get my head around it.

Oh stupid question but I am gonna try and call my clinic , when I cough I feel like my right ovarie has burst...It hurts that much , I have been doing alot of coughing with this flu and chest infection
Do you think it's possible that I have damaged there?


Chucking gallons of baby dust your way and I will repose when I do clear blue

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

So I have done clear blue digital and to my shock it says "pregnant 1-2 weeks" 
BFP
I still don't believe it , I just don't wanna get excited because my heart always gets hurt in these matters,but I do wanna feel happy about it too.......

My clinic dosent re-open until tomorrow so yet again it's a waiting game 


Watch out for the baby dust it's coming your way

Hugs
Nat


----------



## Megg33k

No idea on the ovary pain... sounds like a cyst. But, OMG! You're PREGNANT!!! :yipee: Congrats!!! :hugs: It still doesn't feel real to me, and I've known for 8 days!


----------



## scomar

Ladies !!! Merry Christmas !
i also got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: yesterday ! again it doesnt seem real - i'm going for blood tests tomorrow

HUGE congrats nat

I am only doing a short post as i have a horrific cold. been in bed for 4 days ! gutted !!! will do a big old post tomorrow
thanks for your support !!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I knew it!!! :yipee: CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## scomar

Our little IVF gang has done pretty well !
man i am sooooo run down - also got dihorreah ! so gutted - ps excuse the spelling i never know how to spell that


----------



## Megg33k

We have done well. Actually, we're right on statistically... 60% success rate! Let's hope our last few help us beat that!


----------



## natp18

scomar said:


> Ladies !!! Merry Christmas !
> i also got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: yesterday ! again it doesnt seem real - i'm going for blood tests tomorrow
> 
> HUGE congrats nat
> 
> I am only doing a short post as i have a horrific cold. been in bed for 4 days ! gutted !!! will do a big old post tomorrow
> thanks for your support !!
> xxxxxxxx



Awe hippeee 

That is fab Hun so pleased for you. Big congrats

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Blue12

Congrats to both of you Natp and scomar!!!!!!! I totally get how shocking and scary it is, but here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy. xo


----------



## scomar

How is your flu Nat ?
am slowly coming back to life !!!


----------



## Blue12

Teapot and Carol - hoping for you too! xo

Thinking of everyone else here. xo


----------



## natp18

scomar said:


> How is your flu Nat ?
> am slowly coming back to life !!!

Hello Hun

It's still there but a lot better than what I was. Have you had any pregnancy symptoms? I have had nothing another reason why I am shocked and scared 

Hope ya feeling better sweet x


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies,

Just dropped in to see how you are all doing and see what the news is!!! Congratulations on all the BFPs!!!!!!! What a lovely christmas present megg, nat and scomar!

Fingers crossed for you teapot and carole xx

Sorry for not being around, I have to make myself knock the whole TTC thing on the head for a while as it has taken over my life. I cant keep living for something that may never happen as I will miss out on living my own life! So pleased for all your BFPs, I just know that its not my time and have just got to get used to it.

Love and babydust 
fluffy xx


----------



## Megg33k

My heart still breaks for you, fluffy! I wanted it to be your time so much! :hugs: I hope you come back to us with good news sooner than later, honey! Thinking of you!


----------



## teapot

Scomar!!! Congratulations to you, a wonderful New Year gift. xxx

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## teapot

Nat,

Massive congratulations to you too, enjoy your BFP - don't waste time & happiness worrying. x

:yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> Nat,
> 
> Massive congratulations to you too, enjoy your BFP - don't waste time & happiness worrying. x
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee:

When are you testing? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## teapot

AFM... Sorry girls, did a First Response Early test this evening at 11dp/2dt, so 13dpo & got a Big Fat Negative.
:nope:

...Thank you all for the good wishes along the way. I'm more gutted than I thought I'd be. DH is trying to be optimistic & wants me to test again in the morning, but I'm sure that's a waste of time.

x


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> AFM... Sorry girls, did a First Response Early test this evening at 11dp/2dt, so 13dpo & got a Big Fat Negative.
> :nope:

Could still be a bit early! Its not over until the :witch: flies in!


----------



## teapot

Fluffy - I've tried to thank you on your post for thinking of me, but it's telling me I don't have permission!
....so, thanks! x

Hope you are feeling ok. xx


----------



## teapot

Megg33k said:


> teapot said:
> 
> 
> AFM... Sorry girls, did a First Response Early test this evening at 11dp/2dt, so 13dpo & got a Big Fat Negative.
> :nope:
> 
> Could still be a bit early! Its not over until the :witch: flies in!Click to expand...

Megg - I don't know much about this as it was my 1st try. Is it likely that there's a chance? Does the Progesterone keep AF away?


----------



## Megg33k

teapot said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapot said:
> 
> 
> AFM... Sorry girls, did a First Response Early test this evening at 11dp/2dt, so 13dpo & got a Big Fat Negative.
> :nope:
> 
> Could still be a bit early! Its not over until the :witch: flies in!Click to expand...
> 
> Megg - I don't know much about this as it was my 1st try. Is it likely that there's a chance? Does the Progesterone keep AF away?Click to expand...

I've seen plenty of people get AF while still using the progesterone. So, I don't think it stops her. She might not come full flow until after quitting the supplements, but I think she would begin to show even with them. 

Whether its likely depends on the person. HCG can be anywhere from 1 to 575 in successful pregnancies at 13dpo according to betabase. So, its definitely possible for it to be too early!


----------



## fluffystar

teapot, I got AF at 13dpo while taking progesterone so if she is still not showing you are still in with a chance xx


----------



## teapot

Oh girls, I'm so sad, but thank you for your glimmers of hope. I do feel pretty hopeless though. There's no sign of AF, apart from twing-ey cramps every so often. No spotting (yet). 

My OTD is 31st, but I'm 14dpo tomorrow, so that's definitely long enough isn't it? 

...I will test again in the morning, but might not be able to update as I have to go to a close friends wedding & be all happy & smiley (Grrr). Thanks for your kind responses. x


----------



## Megg33k

Some people don't see + tests until they're a few days late. Its not super common, but its not rare either, ya know? I would think you should know for sure by the 31st!


----------



## Blue12

:hugs: teapot. xo


----------



## caroleb73

Scomar and Nat WOOHOO on your BFP that is fab.

AFM I am still in shock I got my BFP this morning YAY!!!!

Really thought I was out and then took the test with a CB Digi and there is was in words. DH and I are so over the moon I know it is early days but hey I have never managed this so far so hoping that the next 9 months will be fine.

Sorry gotta run as I am only in the 2nd day of my new job, really don't know how I am going to tell them as they want me to have a medical in the next week EEK.

Will try and get on line later and catch up.

Take care and hope to hear of more BFP's soon :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! CONGRATS, Carole!!! :hugs: Woohoo!!! :yipee:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow....this thread is buzzing with :bfp:s. Congrats ladies :hugs:

I'd be so grateful if you could pop by the IVF Successes thread, just to give the rest of us some encouragement :flower:. The link is https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here-4.html 

Thanks so much!

:hug:


----------



## scomar

Carol thats AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
am so happy for us all !!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think we're going to get many more outcomes... rchurchlow and Sammy2009 don't post anymore. :( I think we're stuck without the answer on those 2... and the rest never even gave me any real dates. So, I think we're just waiting on teapot's BFP!

I think I had the most successful testing thread in TTC in the history of this site (something like 142 BFP's)... So, I'm glad I ran this! We so deserved the luck!


----------



## scomar

think our good luck rubbed off on eachother !
and to all those who didnt get their BFPs this month we have been there and feel for you. It WILL happen - as Megg used to say to be in my moment of doubt - 
KEEP THE FAITH !!
xx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck was definitely contagious!!!! ALWAYS KEEP THE FAITH!

I also tell this, but I can't help it. My cousin had 5 rounds (4 fresh/1 FET) and has 2 of the most gorgeous children in the world now... maybe I'm biased though!


----------



## raf-wife

hi meg and everyone ive not been posting because i dont get going until 19th jan but i have been following the thread and want to say a massive congratulations to all who got there BFP and that i have learnt so much from you ladies about what to expect when my ivf cycle starts x


----------



## Megg33k

Well, feel free to use me as a source if you have questions that aren't really doctor-type questions... I'm happy to help! I can't wait to see your BFP soon! I'll have to follow your journal!


----------



## raf-wife

Megg33k said:


> Well, feel free to use me as a source if you have questions that aren't really doctor-type questions... I'm happy to help! I can't wait to see your BFP soon! I'll have to follow your journal!

thanks megg il take you up on that x:hugs:


----------



## teapot

Morning Girls,

Tested again testerday morning & still BFN. No AF either, but boobs aren't sore anymore. 
Endured the wedding quite well, only got asked once about "do we have any plans for children" & he's a really nice guy, so despite my morning BFN I didn't feel cranky towards him. Didn't get home til 4am this morning & have to drive to Ireland tonight (work), so I am wrecked!

I didn't put my pessary in yesterday either as I didn't see the point, but my sister (is a doctor) told me off, so I put one in when I got home. The gap between pessaries would have been 24hrs.

Tomorrow is OTD. I'm not goin to bother testing today - AF is bound to turn up. I might test again tomorrow if she still not here - not sure I can stomach another BFN after these past 8 yrs. Knowing my luck, the witch will be waiting for me on the ferry tonight.

We haven't had the conversation about what to do next. Probably 'cos our options are seriously limited. No frosties & we are beyond skint - haven't paid Decembers mortgage or council tax yet, nevermind save anything. 
My parents & MIL said they'd help, but it feels wrong. 

I'm rambling now (& feeling sorry for myself), but you girls really are the only ones who know this is going on!

Thanks for reading this far if you have! & thanks for being a great source of support.

x


----------



## teapot

Carole!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :Wohoo:

MASSIVE Congratulations to you too. Enjoy your PG & don't worry about the medical - don't think you have to tell them yet do you?


----------



## natp18

teapot said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Tested again testerday morning & still BFN. No AF either, but boobs aren't sore anymore.
> Endured the wedding quite well, only got asked once about "do we have any plans for children" & he's a really nice guy, so despite my morning BFN I didn't feel cranky towards him. Didn't get home til 4am this morning & have to drive to Ireland tonight (work), so I am wrecked!
> 
> I didn't put my pessary in yesterday either as I didn't see the point, but my sister (is a doctor) told me off, so I put one in when I got home. The gap between pessaries would have been 24hrs.
> 
> Tomorrow is OTD. I'm not goin to bother testing today - AF is bound to turn up. I might test again tomorrow if she still not here - not sure I can stomach another BFN after these past 8 yrs. Knowing my luck, the witch will be waiting for me on the ferry tonight.
> 
> We haven't had the conversation about what to do next. Probably 'cos our options are seriously limited. No frosties & we are beyond skint - haven't paid Decembers mortgage or council tax yet, nevermind save anything.
> My parents & MIL said they'd help, but it feels wrong.
> 
> I'm rambling now (& feeling sorry for myself), but you girls really are the only ones who know this is going on!
> 
> Thanks for reading this far if you have! & thanks for being a great source of support.
> 
> x

Big Hugs hun xx Thinking of you


----------



## Blue12

Teapot millions of :hugs: being sent your way. xo


----------



## Megg33k

Huge :hugs: teapot! I'd have told you off for skipping the pessary too! I wouldn't worry too much though... I use mine at some pretty random times and it doesn't seem to matter too much!


----------



## Blue12

Teapot on my first cycle when I got my bfn it took everything in me to continue to do my progesterone injections when it was just too devastating of a time.

Praying for you lovely. xl


----------



## Megg33k

Its so hard to keep doing something when you feel there's no reason. I cried a few times just sure I was doing mine for nothing... and asking my husband why I had to keep doing it when I knew it hadn't worked... But, I pressed on... LUCKILY! How stupid do I feel?


----------



## natp18

Megg

I love your little ticker with all the fruit. I clicked on it to do one myself but I got confused. As it asked for the date of my last period to cauculate how many weeks I am. Obviously because we have had ivf we can't go off out last period can we ? I just wondered how you worked it out

Thanks
Big hugs nat x


----------



## Megg33k

natp18 said:


> Megg
> 
> I love your little ticker with all the fruit. I clicked on it to do one myself but I got confused. As it asked for the date of my last period to cauculate how many weeks I am. Obviously because we have had ivf we can't go off out last period can we ? I just wondered how you worked it out
> 
> Thanks
> Big hugs nat x

Its tricky... Go here: https://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php

Put in your egg collection date and it will give you your due date! Then you can just put in your due date to get the ticker! Its from thebump.com!


----------



## Blue12

Another way to figure it out is count 14 days back from your EC date and enter your cycle as a 28 day "perfect" cycle. xo


----------



## Megg33k

That's a good point! I just let technology do the work for me! LOL


----------



## natp18

Thank You

My expected due date is 6th Sept 2011



I haven't got anymore room for the ticker though :-(


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Nat I am 1 day behind you as mine is the 7th Sep.

For those of you who had 2 embies put back in, when do you find out if it is twins or just 1? Would it be the 6-7 weeks stage when tey look for the heartbeat or can they see it before then?


----------



## Megg33k

I'll find out if its 1 or 2 on Friday @ 6+3.


----------



## Blue12

I had 2 put back and found out it was just one at the 6w5d scan.


----------



## Kristin83

Hi, I just wanted to jump in and ask you all a question!

I'm getting ready to go through IVF, my egg retrieval is going to be the week of Jan. 10. I just started the stimulation part 2 days ago and I wanted to ask you guys if you had any bloating during that time due to your ovaries swelling from all the follicles. I wanted to prepare and get something comfy to wear for work if that was something that I would have to expect ( I cant wear sweats so I wanted to get some cotton slacks or something)

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## Blue12

I was crazy crazy bloated and tender. Best wishes. xo


----------



## fluffystar

I was only a little bloated but then I only managed to grow 4 large follies!


----------



## Megg33k

I was pretty bloated with 20+ follicles, but we only retrieved 4 eggs. :shrug:


----------



## MiBebe

Hello ladies! I might be joining you guys in a few weeks! Just had my last IUI last week and if it doesn't work *crossing my fingers* I will be moving on to IVF.

Megg33k, I've been following you for a while (don't think you know me) and I just saw that you're pregnant! OMG congratulations!!!!! Congrats to the other ladies that have received their precious BFP! Baby dust to the rest!


----------



## natp18

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Nat I am 1 day behind you as mine is the 7th Sep.
> 
> For those of you who had 2 embies put back in, when do you find out if it is twins or just 1? Would it be the 6-7 weeks stage when tey look for the heartbeat or can they see it before then?

Hi Hun

I am being scanned 20th Jan to establish how many heart beats. I will be 6 weeks. Are you booked in for a scan ? 

Hope your well
Big hugs
Nat x


----------



## Megg33k

MiBebe said:


> Hello ladies! I might be joining you guys in a few weeks! Just had my last IUI last week and if it doesn't work *crossing my fingers* I will be moving on to IVF.
> 
> Megg33k, I've been following you for a while (don't think you know me) and I just saw that you're pregnant! OMG congratulations!!!!! Congrats to the other ladies that have received their precious BFP! Baby dust to the rest!

I've seen you around, for sure! Thank you! :hugs:

Hoping you never have to move on to IVF, but wishing you a 1st time success with a sticky LO if you do go for it! Keep me updated! I'd love to follow your journey!



natp18 said:


> caroleb73 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat I am 1 day behind you as mine is the 7th Sep.
> 
> For those of you who had 2 embies put back in, when do you find out if it is twins or just 1? Would it be the 6-7 weeks stage when tey look for the heartbeat or can they see it before then?
> 
> Hi Hun
> 
> I am being scanned 20th Jan to establish how many heart beats. I will be 6 weeks. Are you booked in for a scan ?
> 
> Hope your well
> Big hugs
> Nat xClick to expand...


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

I am having a bit of a meltdown. Yesterday I wiped and saw a little brown discharge b ut nothing since. But today I went to the hospital for my first appt and they did my HCG which came out on the low side at 71. I now have to go back on Wednesday and test again to see if the numbers double but I am fearing the worst as just have no pregnancy symptoms but have weird crampy feelings down below like AF is about to rear its ugly face. I am feeling so scared as there is nothing I or the doc can do but wait and pray that my numbers rise.

Feel so upset and DH tells me not to worry and that he just has a feeling that all will be ok. Wish I could share his optimism


----------



## natp18

Aw Carol

I know exactly how you feel.

I have had lower abdominal pain, feels like a constant pulling with presure, far worse than any period pains. I now have vivid streaks of red blood in my cervical mucus. Was due to go out to the theatre but I feel that much presure like I am gonna gush below I have canx. 
I seriously feel I am gonna have a mc anytime :-( if it's not already happening. 

I feel totally drained and shocked.
OH has been distant all day, I feel like I am a constant disapointment to him. 

Anyway fingers crossed your all well and everything turns out well for you all

Big hugs
Nat x


----------



## Wallie

Carol and Nat, hope all turns out well for you both. FX'd :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Carol and nat, I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

Blue12 said:


> I was crazy crazy bloated and tender. Best wishes. xo

how many follicles did you have? I'm already getting uncomfortable and its only been 3 days of it...lol did you work the whole time up until ER? They saw 13 follicles before I started stims, and they said there will probably be more there grown larger before ER next week...


----------



## Blue12

Before I started stims they saw 35. 

At ER they saw 21 follicles. 

They collected 10 and 6 were mature.

All 6 fertilized.




For my first cycle they saw 46 before stims.

At ER they saw 25 follicles. 

They collected 24 and 12 were mature.

Only 3 fertilized.


----------



## Blue12

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I am having a bit of a meltdown. Yesterday I wiped and saw a little brown discharge b ut nothing since. But today I went to the hospital for my first appt and they did my HCG which came out on the low side at 71. I now have to go back on Wednesday and test again to see if the numbers double but I am fearing the worst as just have no pregnancy symptoms but have weird crampy feelings down below like AF is about to rear its ugly face. I am feeling so scared as there is nothing I or the doc can do but wait and pray that my numbers rise.
> 
> Feel so upset and DH tells me not to worry and that he just has a feeling that all will be ok. Wish I could share his optimism

Hun praying for you and natp that everything is okay. I had cramps too. xo

Also if you check out Bizy Bee's pg journal at the very beginning of her journal she mentions the scare she had with low hcg levels and levels that did not double and she is now like 20 weeks pg.


----------



## Megg33k

Don't worry too much girls. I still feel like AF is coming some days. But, it doesn't mean that she is. I had twingy cramps allllllll day and most of this evening. But, every mother I know says its totally normal!


----------



## raf-wife

just wanted to say i know its scary but it doesnt always mean theres a problem i had cramping and spotting on and off throughout my whole pregnancy with my dd and everything was fine x :hugs:


----------



## scomar

Nat/Carol am thinking of you both
i have had SO many friends have full on bleeding/spotting and been totally fine so keep positive
xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I've had pink discharge today but trying to remain positive after much support... Thinking of my fellow worriers!


----------



## mommytorres

How much is it for ivf? And info on insurance please?


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Devasting news for me, I went to the hospital today and my numbers have nearly halfed they have told me that I will miscarry in the next couple of days and to stop the progesterone.

I am in the office as only started my new job last week so cannot take time off and keep going to the toilet to cry. I can't beleive this is happenening as it took me 18months to get my one and only BFP and just feel like I am never gonna have kids. I am 38 in 5 months time. 

I have to see what I will do next as DH and I do not trust the docs here and that is why I was flying home to London to have my IVF treatment but we know that it will be very hard for me to take a month off work again.

Why can't things be easy.


----------



## scomar

I'm so so sorry. Thats awful and so distressing. Huge hugs, am thinking of you.
Maybe you need a few days off work ?
I know the job is new but you are under a ton of pressure
xx


----------



## Helen76

I'm so sorry Carole, :hugs::hugs:

I went something a bit similar and its rubbish! They did say that most people who have a chemical pregnancy do go on to get pregnant so don't give up just yet.

Thinking of you,
H xx

Nat/Megg - hope you guys are okay x


----------



## fluffystar

Oh carole im so sorry hunny x. At work so on phone and cant write much. Will check in on you this evening xxx


----------



## Megg33k

mommytorres said:


> How much is it for ivf? And info on insurance please?

Depends on where you live. In the US, it runs anywhere from $5,000-20,000 per cycle. Some insurance companies cover it, but most don't. I have no clue on how it works overseas.



caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Devasting news for me, I went to the hospital today and my numbers have nearly halfed they have told me that I will miscarry in the next couple of days and to stop the progesterone.
> 
> I am in the office as only started my new job last week so cannot take time off and keep going to the toilet to cry. I can't beleive this is happenening as it took me 18months to get my one and only BFP and just feel like I am never gonna have kids. I am 38 in 5 months time.
> 
> I have to see what I will do next as DH and I do not trust the docs here and that is why I was flying home to London to have my IVF treatment but we know that it will be very hard for me to take a month off work again.
> 
> Why can't things be easy.

Oh, honey! :cry: I'm so sorry! :hugs: Thinking of you, sweetie! The others are right... one loss doesn't exclude you from success... in fact, it doesn't change your odds of success at all!


AFM... After the gush of pink discharge, I saw little bits of pink again a time or two, but nothing too worrying. As someone who has had 2 MC's, I know this isn't what they look or feel like. So, I'm just rolling with the punches. I don't think its actually indicative of a problem now that I'm looking back with logic instead of fear.


----------



## natp18

Oh Carol

I am sat here in tears, so sorry to read this post. I as you know haven't been great and haven't had the guts to go get more HCG tests done. Your very strong Hun, I just hope your next bfp isn't to far away Hun 

Sending you all the hugs in the world

Nat xx


----------



## Wallie

Oh Caroleb73, I'm so sorry that this is happening to you, I really am. Once things become clearer for you I hope you'll decide that no job is worth not having another go at trying for a little one. I wouldn't ever want you to regret not trying again when you are ready for it.

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## teapot

Oh no, Carole. So sorry for your loss. Nothing I can say will make it better, but I am thinking of you and agree with Wallie - Don't worry about work - do what you need to make you happy.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## teapot

I got back from my little working holiday last night & just so you know, my OTD on New Years Eve confirmed what we already knew. 
You'll be pleased to know that I got absolutely :drunk: sh!tfaced :drunk: to see in the New Year & didn't go to bed until 6.30am! I am also consoling myself that my failed IVF was 'last year' which makes it feel a little more in the past.
It hit me a bit harder than I was expecting, but I think it's more because I don't know what to do next. 

We are very lucky in that my mum & Mother in Law have offered to pay for a cycle. I don't know if I'm ready for another one yet or if I should just take the bull by the horns & do it ASAP.
...With that in mind, do I stay with the clinic I just had my failed cycle with (30-45mins away) because they 'know me', or do I go to a different clinic, with a higher success rate? (a 2.5hr round trip).


----------



## teapot

Blue - Congratulations on a successful scan. Big wonderful wishes for a happy & healthy PG & beyond. x

Megg - best of luck for your scan tomorrow. x

Nat & Scomar - hope your scans come soon & put your minds at ease. x

...PS, someone on this thread has to get twins!! Wonder who it will be??


----------



## Blue12

Carole so sorry to hear of your news. That is so devastating and unfair. xo

Teapot sorry again for your outcome, but the next cycle is yours for sure. xo

Thinking of everyone here.


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry teapot! :hugs: Definitely your turn next cycle!

Update after my scan:

Spoiler
:cloud9: 1 perfect little blob with a heart rate of 122! I'm SO in love! <3 :cloud9:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5333369596_aca39e69e6_m.jpg


----------



## raf-wife

congratulations meg ive been waiting all day to check how you got on im so pleased for you x


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats!


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Megg, that's wonderful news! You must be so happy! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

So happy and so relieved! I've never grown a heartbeat before... This is a first for me! :)


----------

